# ⫸Random BL Stats Over Time⫷



## TheLoveBandit

*We Dont Do Requests*

If you need stats run for a forum, please contact your forum Administrator via PM.  Normally, these are generated for our purposes, and by the kindness of our hearts we choose to leave them in a public area for anyone else's review.


----------



## forgotten

Top 100 posters in the lounge (of all time):



		Code:
	

Finder 	        	8009
crystalcallas 		7422
GentlemanLoser 		7281
TopRocka 		6560
randycaver 		6178
Negative 		5329
Anarchofascist 		4931
Geez-A 			4150
RareForm 		4013
DigitalDuality 		3724
KemicalBurn 		3709
faithfully dangerous	3652
vibr8tor 		3494
THE WOOD 		3257
TiberCross 		3141
junglejuice 		2963
AmorRoark 		2953
alasdairm 		2951
fengtau 		2894
nickyj 			2868
mariposa420 		2804
AxL BLaZe 		2726
guineaPig 		2625
syymphonatic 		2587
SardonicNihilist 	2531
glowbug 		2469
spork 			2443
Rusty Cage 		2399
j22 			2394
bRoken&foRgoTTen 	2391
L2R 			2383
Wild1Xu 		2313
chrissie 		2306
bong420tripper 		2285
alykitty 		2228
Leg 			2171
Medi57 			2143
zephyr 			2130
kittyinthedark 		2127
Beagle 			2126
BlueAdonis 		2123
Left to Right 		2121
*CrystalMeth Bunny* 	2100
tranceaddiKt 		1990
cravNbeets 		1988
michael 		1986
djwhirlpool 		1951
onetwothreefour 	1910
dreamgirlie19 		1909
badboybrian 		1888
MissBehavin'_416 	1885
iLoveYouWithaKnife 	1738
fairnymph 		1731
FestiveCheez 		1709
starlightgemini 	1672
carl 			1661
tathra 			1658
ANDO420 		1582
Mr. Sticky 		1571
fruitfly 		1557
Blowmonkey 		1551
keystroke 		1549
obsolete 		1519
applesbliss 		1488
WacoWas AnAccident 	1423
chokingvictim 		1412
Laura 			1410
Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 	1399
LittleVee3 		1345
CuPillar 		1332
slushy muddy water 	1321
Mysticalis 		1286
DexterMeth 		1263
Tad R Fitzsimmions 	1241
SxyFemmeFatale 		1233
Pasilda Nacera 		1213
glitterbizkit 		1209
Sim0n 			1208
lacey k 		1166
Crow 			1135
MzFluffy 		1134
LeadSingerDisease 	1124
grapeape 		1111
ShaDDoW 		1110
lostNfound 		1067
Darkmoonlight 		1061
FUTURAmike 		1058
Larr_E 			1051
Mazey 			1048
Noodle 			1043
AstridAsteroid 		1036
banksy 			1028
sickpuppy 		1001
LiquidMethod 		992
for_sho 		977
Sara Tonin 		973
Dtergent 		966
dr seuss 		965
Schizomanic 		958
McWigga 		941


----------



## forgotten

eh, here you go anyway 

Top 10 forums:



		Code:
	

30 Days


EADD	 		11065
The Lounge 		10804
Other Drugs 		5844
Australian Social 	5385
SLR	 		3579
Psychedelic Drugs 	3168
Ecstasy Discussion 	2885
CEP	 		2686
Drug Culture 		2456
Midwest USA 		1931


60 Days

The Lounge 		24979
EADD 			21687
Other Drugs 		11949
Australian Social 	11350
Psychedelic Drugs 	7009
Ecstasy Discussion	6674
SLR 			6357
CEP 			5351
Drug Culture 		4941
NEMD	 		3693


90 Days

The Lounge 		37151
EADD 			30614
Other Drugs 		16896
Australian Social 	15477
Psychedelic Drugs 	10887
Ecstasy Discussion	10468
SLR 			9475
CEP 			8362
Drug Culture 		7229
Archive 		6577


----------



## forgotten

Code:
	

1.TheLoveBandit 	220
2.Blowmonkey 		185
3.tambourine-man 	170
4.junglejuice 		139
5.felixdahousekat 	129
6.Finder 		122
7.alasdairm 		116
8.forgotten 		108
9.mariposa420 		100
10.Strawberry_lovemuffin 98
11.DigitalDuality 	84
12.Fry-d- 		73
13.dreamgirlie19 	69
14.Chaos Butterfly 	66
15.duck_racer 		58
16.KemicalBurn 		56
17.Church 		55
18.~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	52
19.katmeow 		49
20.m885 		48
21.Beatlebot 		45
22.chrissie 		45
23.zophen 		45
24.'lil leecie 		33
25.Mean Girl 		28
26.Pomplemous 		28
27.paradoxcycle 	26
28.spork 		26
29.tranceaddiKt 	25
30.frizzantik 		25
31.THR! 		23
32.kittyinthedark 	20
33.(Wordy) 		19
34.gloggawogga 		19
35.fruitfly 		18
36.WarmRushes 		18
37.RavenousBlonde 	17
38.THE WOOD 		17
39.crystalcallas 	17
40.swifty 		17
41.hoptis 		16
42.nickyj 		16
43.Banquo 		14
44.AmorRoark 		14
45.GeorgeJung 		14
46.Skyline_GTR 		13
47.djfriendly 		12
48.CutHere 		12
49.clip' 		11
50.ruski 		8


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Stats on the SF?


----------



## Fry-d-

Whats that last top 50 of?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yeah, he's a lazy SOB and won't reply.  I checked the stats myself.  Last 3 months of posts in the SF (I'm betting BM is inflated on there by all his REPORTs  ).


----------



## forgotten

Shit, just saw this


----------



## forgotten

*Music & DJs Top 20/ 90 Days*



		Code:
	

1.dr seuss 		109
2.sonicnature 		58
3.atri 			40
4.willow11 		36
5.dreamgirlie19 	36
6.alasdairm 		35
7.astro^boi 		34
8.THE WOOD 		33
9.staypuft 		33
1.0Ultrapsyber 		32
11.ruski 		29
12.DJAcetone 		24
13.yossarian_is_sane!	23
14.masheadatronic 	23
15.MasterOfDeception 	23
16.PaxTX 		22
17.atmospherix 		21
18.SillyAlien 		21
19.duck_racer 		21
20.Mystic Styles 	20


----------



## forgotten

*Top 100 psters (90 days)*



		Code:
	

zophen 			2858
L2R 			2139
felixdahousekat 	1892
kittyinthedark 		1854
junglejuice 		1664
tambourine-man 		1660
Tokey-tokerson 		1641
McWigga 		1548
Deathrow558 		1451
THE WOOD 		1392
Finder 			1333
alasdairm 		1320
sickpuppy 		1312
SmC 			1303
goatofthenever 		1229
Karaboudjan 		1153
TheSpade 		1131
crystalcallas 		1100
Church 			1083
DigitalDuality 		1072
DarthMom 		1063
Benefit 		1025
MzFluffy 		1003
dr seuss 		979
masheadatronic 		974
AxL BLaZe 		949
c0wpat 			941
AlphaCharlieID 		916
Xorkoth 		910
vibr8tor 		888
Blowmonkey 		881
kappadaftie 		874
trip.more 		852
0ff1cer_ch0ps 		850
mugabe 			848
pekkie 			819
Strawberry_lovemuffin	794
rashandreflex 		792
doofqueen 		790
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	780
cainnabelspawn 		755
m885 			754
up all night 		744
fruitfly 		724
Brownz 			719
randycaver 		717
duck_racer 		713
GenericMind 		712
psychetool 		703
CutHere 		689
AmorRoark 		688
jasoncrest 		682
Tylerdurden 		672
lostpunk5545 		668
Clipperachi 		666
UnSquare 		655
Survival0200 		651
knight_marshall 	640
TheLoveBandit 		636
xcidium 		632
BreakzHabit 		629
zephyr 			628
joannie_mhm 		620
mariposa420 		619
katmeow 		609
SardonicNihilist 	601
LvMkngFlwrChld 		601
`bLow? 			595
MrMoss 			588
syymphonatic 		579
fastandbulbous 		576
Diacetylus 		572
Red Arrow 		559
wesmdow 		557
clip' 			545
shesjustspun 		545
Rusty Cage 		542
samadhi 		538
Ismene 			536
SillyAlien 		534
5-HT2 			532
gugglebum 		531
mepat1111 		522
atri 			515
bowdenta 		510
Chaos Butterfly 	508
wizekrak 		506
pin 			506
physix 			505
ruski 			502
snolly 			501
chrissie 		500
Fry-d- 			499
wastedwalrus 		498
Ungoliath 		492
THR! 			492
Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 	491
Medi57 			490
m4dd0g 			485
Intoxo 			485


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Top Forums for AUGUST (posts/new_threads)


> The Lounge 		11819 / 211
> European & African Drug Discussion 		10230 / 289
> Other Drugs 		6166 / 480
> Ecstasy Discussion 		4315 / 261
> Australian Social 		4303 / 43



EADD for AUGUST


> zophen 		1125
> masheadatronic 		612
> TheSpade 		516
> felixdahousekat 		432
> c0wpat 		398
> Deathrow558 		353
> SmC 		313
> Karaboudjan 		294
> duck_racer 		293
> kappadaftie 		284
> MTGG 		263
> guggle bum 		234
> tambourine-man 		232
> MrM 		198
> pekkie 		192
> MrMoss 		173
> shesjustspun 		173
> Brownz 		169
> Ismene 		152
> Red Arrow 		140





Top Forums for JUN-JUL-AUG (posts/new_threads)


> The Lounge 		33140 / 610
> European & African Drug Discussion 		29616 / 831
> Other Drugs 		18641 / 1488
> Australian Social 		14826 / 143
> Ecstasy Discussion 		10837 / 680




EADD for JUN-JUL-AUG


> zophen 		2331
> felixdahousekat 		1368
> TheSpade 		1166
> Deathrow558 		1129
> Karaboudjan 		971
> SmC 		912
> tambourine-man 		903
> masheadatronic 		839
> kappadaftie 		752
> c0wpat 		722
> mugabe 		696
> pekkie 		685
> Tylerdurden 		571
> shesjustspun 		554
> duck_racer 		544
> Brownz 		539
> Red Arrow 		481
> MrMoss 		431
> gugglebum 		424
> Ismene 		419


----------



## TheLoveBandit

ED AUG


> ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 		125
> AuraithX 		111
> GenericMind 		107
> djshibbs 		104
> Styrofoam Cheeto 		86
> Sprinklervibes 		74
> phungui 		71
> Rated E 		67
> fz6_kid 		64
> Rozinski 		60
> Trentonian 		53
> BollWeevil 		50
> firstpillkickedass 		49
> Mr_Fluffykins 		48
> maxcamel 		46
> cainnabelspawn 		45
> matt2012 		43
> liquid arcadia 		42
> BilZ0r 		38
> blue/diamonds. 		34



ED JUN-JUL-AUG


> ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 		359
> GenericMind 		224
> BilZ0r 		187
> Trentonian 		174
> Mr_Fluffykins 		164
> AuraithX 		157
> Sprinklervibes 		120
> clip' 		114
> cainnabelspawn 		110
> Lev 		109
> djshibbs 		106
> synaestasia420 		105
> Rated E 		99
> Styrofoam Cheeto 		86
> drancer 		78
> Indelibleface 		72
> phungui 		71
> Don Luigi 		70
> Jaek 		69
> BlueNakedLady 		67



==========================================

AUS Social AUG


> katmeow 		172
> samadhi 		167
> lok1 		156
> doofqueen 		146
> up all night 		134
> Strawberry_lovemuffin 		130
> UnSquare 		129
> m4dd0g 		115
> lostpunk5545 		112
> Mary Poppins 		108
> 0ff1cer_ch0ps 		103
> McWigga 		100
> preacha 		97
> zephyr 		97
> breakyaself 		90
> kryalkastleE 		83
> electreauxbella 		80
> miss_goody2shoes 		79
> THR! 		75
> anna! 		71



AUS Social JUN-JUL-AUG


> 0ff1cer_ch0ps 		683
> up all night 		580
> joannie_mhm 		510
> lostpunk5545 		486
> katmeow 		486
> UnSquare 		476
> Strawberry_lovemuffin 		445
> doofqueen 		438
> preacha 		436
> samadhi 		430
> m4dd0g 		426
> kryalkastleE 		386
> lok1 		349
> Mary Poppins 		304
> xcidium 		295
> MoeBro 		293
> AlphaCharlieID 		269
> McWigga 		268
> THR! 		263
> zephyr 		254


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LOUNGE top 20 posters for JUN


> sickpuppy 		596
> L2R 		473
> goatofthenever 		442
> McWigga 		400
> guineaPig 		321
> MzFluffy 		313
> junglejuice 		286
> Buck Cherry 		269
> kittyinthedark 		267
> Skigs 		258
> Benefit 		239
> trip.more 		223
> BreakzHabit 		217
> Finder 		211
> AxL BLaZe 		198
> Rusty Cage 		197
> AlphaCharlieID 		194
> vibr8tor 		190
> Tokey-tokerson 		189
> SardonicNihilist 		182



LOUNGE top 20 posters for JUL


> L2R 		481
> junglejuice 		446
> McWigga 		322
> MzFluffy 		307
> kittyinthedark 		285
> Clipperachi 		284
> vibr8tor 		282
> goatofthenever 		280
> Tokey-tokerson 		278
> Finder 		236
> AlphaCharlieID 		221
> DarthMom 		216
> BreakzHabit 		211
> THE WOOD 		209
> Benefit 		200
> Rusty Cage 		194
> animal_cookie 		185
> atri 		173
> Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 		169
> SardonicNihilist 		168



LOUNGE top 20 posters for AUG


> junglejuice 		543
> McWigga 		538
> L2R 		538
> DarthMom 		348
> THE WOOD 		339
> kittyinthedark 		328
> vibr8tor 		311
> randycaver 		311
> Tokey-tokerson 		301
> PLURmonster 		292
> Finder 		243
> Benefit 		231
> bowdenta 		216
> MzFluffy 		207
> Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 		204
> rashandreflex 		204
> zephyr 		192
> DigitalDuality 		177
> 5-HT2 		176
> m885 		164


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Top 20 posters for the LOUNGE JUN-JUL-AUG (3 months)


> L2R 		1538
> junglejuice 		1302
> McWigga 		1299
> kittyinthedark 		890
> goatofthenever 		881
> MzFluffy 		847
> sickpuppy 		824
> Tokey-tokerson 		805
> vibr8tor 		793
> THE WOOD 		735
> Finder 		710
> Benefit 		671
> DarthMom 		593
> randycaver 		592
> Clipperachi 		580
> Rusty Cage 		541
> BreakzHabit 		540
> AxL BLaZe 		492
> Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 		485
> AlphaCharlieID 		477



Top 20 posters for the LOUNGE MAR-thru-AUG (6 months)


> L2R 		3072
> McWigga 		2892
> junglejuice 		2210
> MzFluffy 		1866
> kittyinthedark 		1533
> SardonicNihilist 		1529
> Finder 		1428
> THE WOOD 		1364
> goatofthenever 		1351
> sickpuppy 		1337
> vibr8tor 		1305
> guineaPig 		1300
> Skigs 		1252
> syymphonatic 		1157
> WacoWas AnAccident 		1129
> 5-HT2 		1121
> randycaver 		1062
> Buck Cherry 		1035
> BreakzHabit 		1025
> AxL BLaZe 		1013


----------



## forgotten

Posters in last 90 days: 4204


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*TDS stats*

AUG


> zophen 		116
> Pomplemous 		55
> banksy 		50
> kittyinthedark 		49
> knight_marshall 		48
> wesmdow 		33
> SmC 		26
> MissBehavin'_416 		25
> new era 		21
> Butterfly 		20
> rashandreflex 		20
> mikerpikerintroub 		20
> staypuft 		18
> Fight Club 		17
> Funkyrhino 		17
> Tokey-tokerson 		16
> mepat1111 		15
> panic_in_paradise 		14
> staminawalks 		14
> sushii 		13



JUL


> banksy 		133
> zophen 		129
> kittyinthedark 		77
> Pomplemous 		75
> pinwheel20879 		46
> mepat1111 		38
> hazejunk 		24
> rashandreflex 		23
> zzITCHY420zz 		22
> knight_marshall 		22
> dilated_pupils 		21
> MissBehavin'_416 		20
> OsterHase 		18
> Tokey-tokerson 		18
> psychetool 		17
> wesmdow 		15
> ellua 		15
> cainnabelspawn 		12
> Butterfly 		11
> Ungoliath 		10



JUN


> Pomplemous 		192
> kittyinthedark 		51
> mugabe 		42
> hazejunk 		40
> zophen 		36
> mepat1111 		29
> squidhead 		28
> itsjustme 		21
> Ungoliath 		21
> knight_marshall 		19
> silentscience 		19
> slantedenchanted 		19
> Fight Club 		18
> AxL BLaZe 		17
> always_dizzy 		16
> phactor 		16
> LvMkngFlwrChld 		15
> sc4t 		14
> TheTripDoctor 		14
> dilated_pupils 		14


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*3 and 6 months for TDS*

3 months


> Pomplemous 		328
> zophen 		281
> banksy 		191
> kittyinthedark 		177
> knight_marshall 		90
> mepat1111 		82
> pinwheel20879 		68
> hazejunk 		65
> wesmdow 		58
> rashandreflex 		57
> mugabe 		52
> Tokey-tokerson 		49
> MissBehavin'_416 		45
> Fight Club 		39
> SmC 		39
> dilated_pupils 		38
> new era 		36
> Ungoliath 		35
> Butterfly 		32
> squidhead 		32



6 months


> zophen 		598
> Pomplemous 		484
> banksy 		429
> kittyinthedark 		368
> dilated_pupils 		185
> MissBehavin'_416 		158
> knight_marshall 		141
> mepat1111 		114
> hazejunk 		100
> sushii 		90
> staypuft 		80
> edgeflopper 		72
> pinwheel20879 		68
> stAr shAdow nEt 		64
> rashandreflex 		64
> AxL BLaZe 		64
> allaboutme 		60
> Fight Club 		59
> wesmdow 		58
> mugabe 		57


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LOUNGE STATS (18-AUG-06)

Last month:


> junglejuice 		634
> L2R 		427
> McWigga 		385
> DarthMom 		363
> vibr8tor 		351
> Tokey-tokerson 		287
> Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 		235
> kittyinthedark 		232
> MzFluffy 		232
> THE WOOD 		222
> Finder 		218
> goatofthenever 		204
> Clipperachi 		202
> rashandreflex 		192
> randycaver 		177
> bowdenta 		157
> PLURmonster 		155
> BreakzHabit 		151
> m885 		146
> alasdairm 		143



Last 3 months


> L2R 		1489
> junglejuice 		1262
> McWigga 		1209
> sickpuppy 		1032
> goatofthenever 		972
> MzFluffy 		836
> kittyinthedark 		813
> vibr8tor 		775
> Benefit 		703
> Finder 		691
> THE WOOD 		670
> Clipperachi 		601
> Tokey-tokerson 		597
> syymphonatic 		592
> BreakzHabit 		578
> Skigs 		547
> AxL BLaZe 		511
> AlphaCharlieID 		505
> atri 		457
> SardonicNihilist 		438



Last 6 months





> L2R 		2892
> McWigga 		2613
> junglejuice 		2086
> MzFluffy 		1767
> SardonicNihilist 		1491
> kittyinthedark 		1381
> Finder 		1370
> goatofthenever 		1306
> Skigs 		1291
> sickpuppy 		1255
> vibr8tor 		1229
> guineaPig 		1228
> THE WOOD 		1179
> syymphonatic 		1164
> WacoWas AnAccident 		1153
> Buck Cherry 		1119
> 5-HT2 		1035
> AxL BLaZe 		1012
> BreakzHabit 		965
> AmorRoark 		876


----------



## TheLoveBandit

WORDS activity:



> *Last 30 days*
> 
> (Wordy) 		86
> Helios. 		49
> wesmdow 		38
> up all night 		33
> katmeow 		21
> Mehm 		21
> ShaolinMonkey 		20
> Raz 		13
> liquidphil1 		12
> EntrenchdMentalist 		10
> realm 		10
> doofqueen 		9
> Ashley 		8
> Klementine 		8
> Amanita Mary 		8
> hungryghostredman 		7
> colicolo 		7
> orbital_forest 		5
> thujone 		5
> TheLoveBandit 		5





> *Last 90 days*
> (Wordy) 		274
> wesmdow 		70
> up all night 		62
> Helios. 		58
> EntrenchdMentalist 		51
> Raz 		42
> doofqueen 		37
> katmeow 		37
> knight_marshall 		36
> Mehm 		28
> realm 		26
> ShaolinMonkey 		20
> kazza_baby 		18
> RareForm 		18
> Psychedelics_r_best 		17
> Fried Man 		16
> emotionisdead67 		15
> Baker 		15
> liquidphil1 		13
> dexingpotsmoker 		12





> *Last 6 months*
> (Wordy) 		435
> wesmdow 		129
> up all night 		102
> Raz 		81
> RareForm 		65
> EntrenchdMentalist 		63
> katmeow 		61
> Helios. 		58
> realm 		54
> Mehm 		44
> doofqueen 		37
> knight_marshall 		36
> Psychedelics_r_best 		32
> kazza_baby 		31
> Along For The Ride 		31
> Catalyst Ambition 		27
> liquidphil1 		26
> yakksoho 		23
> Dastrix Slogan 		23
> UnSquare 		23


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*TDS stats as of now*

Last 30 days


		Code:
	

zophen 		298
stellablue75 		231
cucarot 		87
sushii 		82
Ximot 		73
mepat1111 		64
zzITCHY420zz 		55
rocklobster 		50
MR Candyslut 		49
SmC 		47
Ravr 		47
getreal 		45
AuraithX 		40
trancegirle 		35
Peppermint Fear 		33
Butterfly 		30
thujone 		30
Kerrigan 		29
atrocious 		28
staypuft 		28


Last 60 days


		Code:
	

zophen 		447
stellablue75 		359
cucarot 		202
Ximot 		184
sushii 		131
rocklobster 		101
SmC 		96
wesmdow 		90
staypuft 		74
mepat1111 		73
Ravr 		68
zzITCHY420zz 		61
kittyinthedark 		60
dilated_pupils 		60
Kerrigan 		58
getreal 		57
AuraithX 		55
banksy 		52
MR Candyslut 		49
trancegirle 		45


Last 3 months


		Code:
	

zophen 		735
stellablue75 		436
cucarot 		203
Ximot 		203
sushii 		170
rocklobster 		152
wesmdow 		148
kittyinthedark 		124
staypuft 		124
SmC 		123
Kerrigan 		121
banksy 		107
mepat1111 		103
Ravr 		74
panic_in_paradise 		67
zzITCHY420zz 		65
dilated_pupils 		64
Pomplemous 		62
AuraithX 		62
Survival0200 		60



Last 6 months


		Code:
	

zophen 		981
stellablue75 		444
Pomplemous 		401
kittyinthedark 		302
banksy 		301
Ximot 		223
cucarot 		203
sushii 		197
wesmdow 		191
mepat1111 		185
SmC 		160
rocklobster 		153
Kerrigan 		145
staypuft 		142
knight_marshall 		118
dilated_pupils 		103
Ravr 		97
zzITCHY420zz 		96
mugabe 		96
MissBehavin'_416 		89


----------



## TheLoveBandit

New Post Statistics



October 2005 		41923
November 2005 		69036
December 2005 		66753
January 2006 		59827
February 2006 		63923
March 2006 		73006
April 2006 		68170
May 2006 		76516
June 2006 		71372
July 2006 		73305
August 2006 		79381
September 2006 		70358
October 2006 		70927
November 2006 		70142
December 2006 		9270

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==


Help
New Thread Statistics



October 2005 		2486
November 2005 		3976
December 2005 		3942
January 2006 		3592
February 2006 		3532
March 2006 		4042
April 2006 		3658
May 2006 		3882
June 2006 		3460
July 2006 		3672
August 2006 		4218
September 2006 		3784
October 2006 		3886
November 2006 		3991
December 2006 		552

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

User Activity Statistics



October 08, 2005 		4
October 09, 2005 		6
October 10, 2005 		10
October 11, 2005 		7
October 12, 2005 		7
October 13, 2005 		948
October 14, 2005 		1583
October 15, 2005 		1299
October 16, 2005 		1309
October 17, 2005 		1620
October 18, 2005 		1594
October 19, 2005 		1591
October 20, 2005 		1609
October 21, 2005 		1586
October 22, 2005 		1362
October 23, 2005 		1367
October 24, 2005 		1581
October 25, 2005 		1666
October 26, 2005 		1645
October 27, 2005 		1651
October 28, 2005 		1613
October 29, 2005 		1430
October 30, 2005 		1451
October 31, 2005 		1682
November 01, 2005 		1665
November 02, 2005 		1642
November 03, 2005 		1658
November 04, 2005 		1688
November 05, 2005 		1468
November 06, 2005 		1506
November 07, 2005 		1696
November 08, 2005 		1753
November 09, 2005 		1715
November 10, 2005 		1707
November 11, 2005 		1630
November 12, 2005 		1444
November 13, 2005 		1550
November 14, 2005 		1740
November 15, 2005 		1760
November 16, 2005 		1739
November 17, 2005 		1736
November 18, 2005 		1699
November 19, 2005 		1479
November 20, 2005 		1545
November 21, 2005 		1737
November 22, 2005 		1765
November 23, 2005 		1676
November 24, 2005 		1535
November 25, 2005 		1464
November 26, 2005 		1386
November 27, 2005 		1415
November 28, 2005 		1722
November 29, 2005 		1725
November 30, 2005 		1729
December 01, 2005 		1733
December 02, 2005 		1724
December 03, 2005 		1502
December 04, 2005 		1501
December 05, 2005 		1753
December 06, 2005 		1785
December 07, 2005 		1756
December 08, 2005 		1737
December 09, 2005 		1552
December 10, 2005 		1452
December 11, 2005 		1510
December 12, 2005 		1718
December 13, 2005 		1761
December 14, 2005 		1753
December 15, 2005 		1751
December 16, 2005 		1641
December 17, 2005 		1459
December 18, 2005 		1507
December 19, 2005 		1710
December 20, 2005 		1676
December 21, 2005 		1658
December 22, 2005 		1620
December 23, 2005 		1597
December 24, 2005 		1363
December 25, 2005 		1221
December 26, 2005 		1334
December 27, 2005 		1430
December 28, 2005 		1519
December 29, 2005 		1584
December 30, 2005 		1558
December 31, 2005 		1437
January 01, 2006 		1155
January 02, 2006 		1496
January 03, 2006 		1655
January 04, 2006 		1656
January 05, 2006 		1638
January 06, 2006 		1595
January 07, 2006 		1475
January 08, 2006 		1514
January 09, 2006 		1682
January 10, 2006 		1638
January 11, 2006 		1648
January 12, 2006 		1505
January 13, 2006 		1588
January 14, 2006 		1516
January 15, 2006 		1535
January 16, 2006 		1753
January 17, 2006 		1797
January 18, 2006 		1740
January 19, 2006 		1790
January 20, 2006 		1725
January 21, 2006 		1570
January 22, 2006 		1566
January 23, 2006 		1799
January 24, 2006 		1811
January 25, 2006 		1780
January 26, 2006 		1735
January 27, 2006 		1753
January 28, 2006 		1525
January 29, 2006 		1560
January 30, 2006 		1780
January 31, 2006 		1743
February 01, 2006 		1815
February 02, 2006 		1810
February 03, 2006 		1763
February 04, 2006 		1575
February 05, 2006 		1604
February 06, 2006 		1569
February 07, 2006 		1848
February 08, 2006 		1791
February 09, 2006 		1801
February 10, 2006 		1721
February 11, 2006 		1529
February 12, 2006 		1542
February 13, 2006 		1745
February 14, 2006 		1797
February 15, 2006 		1773
February 16, 2006 		1801
February 17, 2006 		1720
February 18, 2006 		1544
February 19, 2006 		1503
February 20, 2006 		1764
February 21, 2006 		1791
February 22, 2006 		1805
February 23, 2006 		1806
February 24, 2006 		1731
February 25, 2006 		1564
February 26, 2006 		1569
February 27, 2006 		1804
February 28, 2006 		1883
March 01, 2006 		1796
March 02, 2006 		1810
March 03, 2006 		1742
March 04, 2006 		1590
March 05, 2006 		1629
March 06, 2006 		1700
March 07, 2006 		1835
March 08, 2006 		1796
March 09, 2006 		1794
March 10, 2006 		1737
March 11, 2006 		1522
March 12, 2006 		1602
March 13, 2006 		1738
March 14, 2006 		1799
March 15, 2006 		1795
March 16, 2006 		1436
March 17, 2006 		1661
March 18, 2006 		1489
March 19, 2006 		1567
March 20, 2006 		1664
March 21, 2006 		1781
March 22, 2006 		1771
March 23, 2006 		1749
March 24, 2006 		1753
March 25, 2006 		1554
March 26, 2006 		1550
March 27, 2006 		1776
March 28, 2006 		1762
March 29, 2006 		1805
March 30, 2006 		1805
March 31, 2006 		1725
April 01, 2006 		1579
April 02, 2006 		1548
April 03, 2006 		1776
April 04, 2006 		1817
April 05, 2006 		1826
April 06, 2006 		1839
April 07, 2006 		1791
April 08, 2006 		1570
April 09, 2006 		1585
April 10, 2006 		1813
April 11, 2006 		1774
April 12, 2006 		1796
April 13, 2006 		1752
April 14, 2006 		1608
April 15, 2006 		1433
April 16, 2006 		1495
April 17, 2006 		1683
April 18, 2006 		1768
April 19, 2006 		1776
April 20, 2006 		1783
April 21, 2006 		1703
April 22, 2006 		1594
April 23, 2006 		1578
April 24, 2006 		1796
April 25, 2006 		1811
April 26, 2006 		1871
April 27, 2006 		1815
April 28, 2006 		1772
April 30, 2006 		1598
May 01, 2006 		1811
May 02, 2006 		1775
May 03, 2006 		1854
May 04, 2006 		1787
May 05, 2006 		1749
May 06, 2006 		1508
May 07, 2006 		1603
May 08, 2006 		1792
May 09, 2006 		1790
May 10, 2006 		1715
May 11, 2006 		1751
May 12, 2006 		1688
May 13, 2006 		1494
May 14, 2006 		1559
May 15, 2006 		1765
May 16, 2006 		1777
May 17, 2006 		1731
May 18, 2006 		1748
May 19, 2006 		1707
May 20, 2006 		1594
May 21, 2006 		1541
May 22, 2006 		1767
May 23, 2006 		1762
May 24, 2006 		1779
May 25, 2006 		1739
May 26, 2006 		1672
May 27, 2006 		1511
May 28, 2006 		1459
May 29, 2006 		1589
May 30, 2006 		1712
May 31, 2006 		1750
June 01, 2006 		1735
June 02, 2006 		1762
June 03, 2006 		1553
June 04, 2006 		1506
June 05, 2006 		1739
June 06, 2006 		1800
June 07, 2006 		1752
June 08, 2006 		1770
June 09, 2006 		1719
June 10, 2006 		1491
June 11, 2006 		1489
June 12, 2006 		1686
June 13, 2006 		1728
June 14, 2006 		1703
June 15, 2006 		1736
June 16, 2006 		1558
June 17, 2006 		1471
June 18, 2006 		1495
June 19, 2006 		1682
June 20, 2006 		1707
June 21, 2006 		1694
June 22, 2006 		1708
June 23, 2006 		1610
June 24, 2006 		1393
June 25, 2006 		1440
June 26, 2006 		1662
June 27, 2006 		1711
June 28, 2006 		1676
June 29, 2006 		1691
June 30, 2006 		1598
July 01, 2006 		1457
July 02, 2006 		1374
July 03, 2006 		1584
July 04, 2006 		1533
July 05, 2006 		1630
July 06, 2006 		1683
July 07, 2006 		1616
July 08, 2006 		1485
July 09, 2006 		1474
July 10, 2006 		1694
July 11, 2006 		1701
July 12, 2006 		1679
July 13, 2006 		1680
July 14, 2006 		1644
July 15, 2006 		1451
July 16, 2006 		1492
July 17, 2006 		1713
July 18, 2006 		1755
July 19, 2006 		1731
July 20, 2006 		1695
July 21, 2006 		1640
July 22, 2006 		1431
July 23, 2006 		1481
July 24, 2006 		1711
July 25, 2006 		1727
July 26, 2006 		1714
July 27, 2006 		1719
July 28, 2006 		1654
July 29, 2006 		1463
July 30, 2006 		1488
July 31, 2006 		1672
August 01, 2006 		1749
August 02, 2006 		1727
August 03, 2006 		1668
August 04, 2006 		1557
August 05, 2006 		1435
August 06, 2006 		1487
August 07, 2006 		1630
August 08, 2006 		1672
August 09, 2006 		1628
August 10, 2006 		1679
August 11, 2006 		1666
August 12, 2006 		1482
August 13, 2006 		1536
August 14, 2006 		1718
August 15, 2006 		1676
August 16, 2006 		1657
August 17, 2006 		1692
August 18, 2006 		1714
August 19, 2006 		1547
August 20, 2006 		1566
August 21, 2006 		1702
August 22, 2006 		1435
August 23, 2006 		1744
August 24, 2006 		1726
August 25, 2006 		1691
August 26, 2006 		1452
August 27, 2006 		1517
August 28, 2006 		1694
August 29, 2006 		1659
August 30, 2006 		1770
August 31, 2006 		1690
September 01, 2006 		1672
September 02, 2006 		1332
September 03, 2006 		1541
September 04, 2006 		1642
September 05, 2006 		1706
September 06, 2006 		1755
September 07, 2006 		1689
September 08, 2006 		1683
September 09, 2006 		1539
September 10, 2006 		1561
September 11, 2006 		1724
September 12, 2006 		1748
September 13, 2006 		1655
September 14, 2006 		1723
September 15, 2006 		1701
September 16, 2006 		1522
September 17, 2006 		1530
September 18, 2006 		1743
September 19, 2006 		1753
September 20, 2006 		1709
September 21, 2006 		1585
September 22, 2006 		1483
September 23, 2006 		1488
September 24, 2006 		1465
September 25, 2006 		1752
September 26, 2006 		1738
September 27, 2006 		1628
September 28, 2006 		1770
September 29, 2006 		1703
September 30, 2006 		1503
October 01, 2006 		1471
October 02, 2006 		1490
October 03, 2006 		1718
October 04, 2006 		1721
October 05, 2006 		1698
October 06, 2006 		1631
October 07, 2006 		1446
October 08, 2006 		1444
October 09, 2006 		1707
October 10, 2006 		1715
October 11, 2006 		1688
October 12, 2006 		1697
October 13, 2006 		1630
October 14, 2006 		1426
October 15, 2006 		1514
October 16, 2006 		1705
October 17, 2006 		1409
October 18, 2006 		1693
October 19, 2006 		1654
October 20, 2006 		1651
October 21, 2006 		1489
October 22, 2006 		1305
October 23, 2006 		1669
October 24, 2006 		1673
October 25, 2006 		1692
October 26, 2006 		1698
October 27, 2006 		1612
October 28, 2006 		1425
October 29, 2006 		1535
October 30, 2006 		1680
October 31, 2006 		1669
November 01, 2006 		1596
November 02, 2006 		1664
November 03, 2006 		1570
November 04, 2006 		1467
November 05, 2006 		1467
November 06, 2006 		1624
November 07, 2006 		1640
November 08, 2006 		1698
November 09, 2006 		1664
November 10, 2006 		1594
November 11, 2006 		1483
November 12, 2006 		1502
November 13, 2006 		1635
November 14, 2006 		1669
November 15, 2006 		1707
November 16, 2006 		1694
November 17, 2006 		1649
November 18, 2006 		1474
November 19, 2006 		1502
November 20, 2006 		1606
November 21, 2006 		1654
November 22, 2006 		1640
November 23, 2006 		1491
November 24, 2006 		1431
November 25, 2006 		1359
November 26, 2006 		1478
November 27, 2006 		1633
November 28, 2006 		1697
November 29, 2006 		1664
November 30, 2006 		1687
December 01, 2006 		1658
December 02, 2006 		1488
December 03, 2006 		1489
December 04, 2006 		1717

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

Registration Statistics


Results
Date 	  	Total
October 2005 		1326
November 2005 		1280
December 2005 		1300
January 2006 		1342
February 2006 		1190
March 2006 		1083
April 2006 		1045
May 2006 		1029
June 2006 		953
July 2006 		1082
August 2006 		967
September 2006 		969
October 2006 		923
November 2006 		990
December 2006 		169

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Current Members - 70173
Latest registration - 88085  (so some accounts have been removed over time)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LOUNGE STATS (JAN 3, 2007)

*LAST 30 DAYS*


		Code:
	

New 		415
PLURmonster 		375
L2R 		365
DonkeyPunch 		291
Doc_Rocksbay 		276
StagnantReaction 		254
lazyvegan 		206
animal_cookie 		191
Rusty Cage 		185
junglejuice 		166
Axl Blaze 		159
randycaver 		154
BreakzHabit 		148
MzFluffy 		142
ClubbinGuido 		119
Finder 		116
liquidphil1 		113
NBlueEyesR04 		106
McWigga 		106
alasdairm 		104



*LAST 3 MONTHS*


		Code:
	

L2R 		1116
PLURmonster 		1035
New 		892
junglejuice 		857
MzFluffy 		720
randycaver 		652
McWigga 		640
BreakzHabit 		563
Finder 		494
Rusty Cage 		458
vibr8tor 		451
Axl Blaze 		435
rashandreflex 		433
animal_cookie 		422
DonkeyPunch 		416
StagnantReaction 		401
Doc_Rocksbay 		386
guineaPig 		380
alasdairm 		356
saturnine 		346



*LAST 6 MONTHS*


		Code:
	

L2R 		2635
junglejuice 		2311
McWigga 		2230
PLURmonster 		1986
MzFluffy 		1504
randycaver 		1351
vibr8tor 		1295
New 		1244
Rusty Cage 		1225
Finder 		1213
Tokey-tokerson 		1123
BreakzHabit 		1097
THE WOOD 		1066
kittyinthedark 		1020
DarthMom 		989
Axl Blaze 		880
rashandreflex 		864
Benefit 		849
animal_cookie 		766
alasdairm 		737


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TR Stats

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		117
egor 		67
Astavats 		48
Peppermint Fear 		17
morninggloryseed 		16
TheTwighlight 		15
xXTheGelTabKidXx 		12
Church 		12
psychedelicious 		11
HottButtaz 		10
Psilo707 		9
not_broken_420 		9
BreakingSet 		9
SpellmanT7 		9
Jamshyd 		9
Baker 		9
bickoma 		8
blue)dolphin 		8
nativenick 		8
djfriendly 		8


*Last 3 months*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		217
egor 		73
morninggloryseed 		62
Ximot 		56
Astavats 		50
Church 		48
zophen 		41
Beenhead 		39
Psilo707 		32
Growfh 		28
Peppermint Fear 		27
DemonSeed 		25
Splatt 		25
djfriendly 		25
Jamshyd 		25
Afterm4th 		24
slippy sleeveen 		24
SpunkySkunk347 		24
Ismene 		23
TheTwighlight 		22


*Last 6 months*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		314
Mean Girl 		103
Ximot 		95
Beenhead 		82
morninggloryseed 		78
Church 		75
egor 		73
Dexhead 		66
zophen 		57
Idi0tequ3 		51
Astavats 		50
Growfh 		49
Splatt 		46
Psilo707 		44
slippy sleeveen 		40
djfriendly 		35
Psychubus 		35
AuraithX 		35
Jamshyd 		34
SpunkySkunk347 		33


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TDS

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

zophen 		372
Kerrigan 		294
sushii 		182
panic_in_paradise 		169
stellablue75 		116
SmC 		95
hired gun 		82
MR Candyslut 		66
lurkerguy 		58
Xorkoth 		52
rumpled 		50
Ravr 		49
psillocybin 		47
cucarot 		47
Pharcyde 		35
getreal 		33
The Real Fatman 		31
wesmdow 		29
MazDan 		28
zombiesarepeaceful 		26


*Last 3 months*


		Code:
	

zophen 		1162
stellablue75 		584
sushii 		422
Kerrigan 		408
panic_in_paradise 		270
SmC 		236
cucarot 		234
MR Candyslut 		204
mepat1111 		154
Ravr 		137
zombiesarepeaceful 		132
Ximot 		112
getreal 		107
wesmdow 		96
trancegirle 		88
Xorkoth 		87
hired gun 		82
zzITCHY420zz 		76
rumpled 		73
staypuft 		70


----------



## Fry-d-

Top 50 posters of Australian Drug Discussion Feb06-Feb07



		Code:
	

hoptis		850
Splatt		748
Fry-d-		530
phase_dancer		466
lil angel15		330
ilikeacid		236
zaineaol.nu		231
mepat1111		196
person		190
tadfish		181
Special-T.B.K		166
Tronica		157
Diacetylus		149
the_ketaman		132
Immortal Teknique		128
mike0		121
tribesman		120
johnboy		116
Teddles		108
ayjay		104
chugs		99
static_mind		98
Portillo		97
Jimity		95
yossarian_is_sane!		92
lok1		88
aunty establishment		86
sonicnature		83
Woody Wood Pecker		77
basix		75
my innerself		74
atom_boy		73
Bent Mk2		70
dtasrt_lk		69
mr king		68
Dave82		68
BongoBongo		66
mrK!NGP!N		66
chopped_chimp		66
hazzard002		65
Doogan		64
gumby11		63
xcidium		60
the rabbi		59
college_dropout		57
technoHarmony		57
Ashley		57
AlexxRed		55
Morissey		54
katmeow		54


----------



## Fry-d-

Top 50 Thread Starters from Australian Drug Discussion between Feb06-Feb07



		Code:
	

hoptis			136
Fry-d-			26
lil angel15			22
johnboy			21
Splatt			14
mrK!NGP!N			13
BongoBongo			13
gazmobile			12
the_ketaman			11
Tronica			11
Iconoclast			10
Woody Wood Pecker			9
Doogan			8
insanit_e			8
Bent Mk2			8
deva			8
Special-T.B.K			8
esux			8
Mr Blonde			8
ilikeacid			7
mepat1111			7
phase_dancer			7
peaker22			6
my innerself			6
INNASKILLZ			6
Portillo			6
chugs			5
davids			5
surfie_boi			5
technoHarmony			5
lynnie			5
joshstar			5
shane2801			5
Teddles			5
skiingseth			4
puckboy			4
ifonly			4
DrugsAreGood			4
the rabbi			4
mcpilldaddy			4
Flickme			4
Streamlined			4
drink drank drunk			4
IWillHostIt			4
b0mb			4
miss_goody2shoes			4
ultru-light			4
boodles			4
Misterwize2			4
chaddyevo3			4


----------



## forgotten

Top 50 for Reefer Discussion:



		Code:
	

Blowmonkey 		150
Xorkoth 		100
lurkerguy 		85
Akoto 			84
clamjuice 		81
StagnantReaction 	72
Solidly-here 		72
Peppermint Fear 	67
Sprinklervibes 		59
the seeker 		57
egor 			56
thujone 		47
Don Luigi 		46
killo 			45
DigitalUnicorn 		44
Bauer095 		44
solistus 		42
40ozTOfreedom 		41
enoughorangejuice? 	38
9mmCensor 		38
Afterm4th 		38
jam uh weezy 		37
elfdancer 		37
funks_hybrid 		36
IGNVS 			36
pr0ficient 		35
saucy2040 		34
Pimp Lazy 		31
nightfun 		29
dr_keenan 		29
nofx 			29
burn out 		29
zigzag| dta 		27
vectra 			27
dirmaster0 		27
Blue_Phlame 		27
oldskoolbl 		25
vick512 		24
Garbage 		24
stanky ass nuggets 	24
8L4YN3 			24
iStaaHi 		23
sciencedj 		23
bingalpaws 		22
frizzantik 		22
ScattyD 		22
Photon 			21
Gog 			21
Baar 			21
Pink1966Floyd 		21


----------



## lil angel15

What do the two columns indicate or is it just for separation?


----------



## Fry-d-

Just how it formats when you copy and paste. Doesn't mean anything


----------



## Fry-d-

Top 50 posters in Drug Culture for the last 3 months:



		Code:
	

egor			143
DonkeyPunch			118
burn out			107
lurkerguy			101
Sandbag			96
THE WOOD			94
ClubbinGuido			91
qwe			89
"Freshly Baked"			86
itsjustme			82
Axl Blaze			80
Rated E			78
nofx			75
sc4t			74
DarkCode			71
9mmCensor			68
psycosynthesis			68
TheodoreRoosevelt			67
haribo1			67
The Real Fatman			63
Catfish			63
drklnk			61
Chubba75			59
college_dropout			59
pkt			58
SteeleyJ			57
staypuft			53
`bLow?			52
oldskoolbl			52
purplefirefly			51
AcidRain			51
the_ketaman			51
Christ			51
spork			50
StagnantReaction			49
johanneschimpo			48
Throwdown			48
leftwing			48
Voodoochild870			46
Afterm4th			45
lacey k			45
TheTwighlight			45
Landoallah			44
swifty			44
Alfajagdflieger			43
dankhead88			39
Astavats			39
enoughorangejuice?			39
RorerQuaalude714			39
Ninjetic			39


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*FORUM - # of Posts*

*Top 10 Forums for last 30 days*



		Code:
	

The Lounge 	8826
Other Drugs 	8715
EADD    	6409
PD 		4858
CEP 		4528
Aus Social 	3949
SLR 		3833
DC 		3642
ED 		3185
TDS 		3026



*Top 10 forums for last 90 days*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 	24550
Other Drugs 	22997
EADD 		21192
Aus Social 	11854
PD 		11160
SLR 		10468
CEP 		9821
ED		9280
TDS 		9146
DC 		8728


*Top 10 forums over the last 180 days*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 	51197
OD 		42732
EADD 		42343
Aus Social	24672
PD 		21646
SLR 		20014
ED 		18992
CEP 		18578
DC 		15747
TDS 		15397


----------



## forgotten

CEP

180 days:



		Code:
	

Chronik Fatigue 	864
SillyAlien 		598
DigitalDuality 		514
aanallein 		467
reu_jkt 		438
lurkerguy 		403
m885 			334
kittyinthedark 		334
Infernal 		308
I.V.User 		290
haribo1 		261
rachamim 		257
Ravr 			234
Belisarius 		228
johnmortons 		222
dr seuss 		221
hashish2020 		208
So-cal 			186
frizzantik 		177
tambourine-man 		167
phlegm69 		167
DarthMom 		167
ChronicSceptic 		144
Coolio 			129
TheDEA.org 		127
Banquo 			124
Facekhan 		122
StagnantReaction 	121
Noodle 			117
BollWeevil 		115
IAmJacksUserName 	115
mariposa420 		114
youarewhatyouis 	113
psychetool 		111
5-HT2 			110
*=Regulator=* 		106
Kul69 			105
glowbug 		101
alasdairm 		92
dada 			91
percy168 		91
Jeebus Mic 		90
jude101 		89
college_dropout 	86
faris 			86
Dr C PHD 		86
trick_aus 		80
Visu04atBLUE 		79
Skyline_GTR 		76
huntmich 		75


90 days:



		Code:
	

Chronik Fatigue 	540
lurkerguy 		395
I.V.User 		289
haribo1 		261
reu_jkt 		259
Infernal 		241
SillyAlien 		201
So-cal 			186
m885 			159
DigitalDuality 		141
kittyinthedark 		130
rachamim 		113
phlegm69 		108
dr seuss 		107
youarewhatyouis 	104
StagnantReaction	89
percy168 		89
Jeebus Mic 		87
dada 			86
ChronicSceptic 		79
Belisarius 		76
aanallein 		75
IAmJacksUserName 	71
5-HT2 			66
johnmortons 		66
BollWeevil 		64
Ravr 			64
FungalFractoids 	59
DarthMom 		53
jude101 		53
Banquo 			52
mariposa420 		51
college_dropout 	48
tambourine-man 		48
Amebix 			46
Zero the hero 		46
*=Regulator=* 		44
9mmCensor 		42
Coolio 			42
TheDEA.org 		40
Deathrow558 		40
nofx 			39
massive 		38
psychetool 		38
egor 			35
atlas 			33
djsnaz 			31
Jamshyd 		31
frizzantik 		31
glowbug 		30


----------



## forgotten

The lounge:

30 days:



		Code:
	

L2R 			381
guineaPig 		307
PLURmonster 		173
DarthMom 		169
New 			158
DonkeyPunch 		155
Pharcyde 		149
Rusty Cage 		137
ClubbinGuido 		135
StagnantReaction 	132
Axl Blaze 		109
THE WOOD 		101
junglejuice 		101
pennywise 		100
MzFluffy 		95
getreal 		93
lurkerguy 		87
atlas 			77
kittyinthedark 		75
BreakzHabit 		75
Sim0n 			74
Atlantis 		72
zephyr 			72
Finder 			70
AmorRoark 		68
xcidium 		65
lacey k 		64
vibr8tor 		62
Squirt 			62
subopm420 		61
goatofthenever 		60
atri 			55
panic_in_paradise 	54
haribo1 		52
randycaver 		50
captcha 		49
fengtau 		46
WarmHappyBlanket 	45
LiveIllegal 		42
Benefit 		41
youarewhatyouis 	39
animal_cookie 		39
oldskoolbl 		38
rumpled 		37
sassylx 		37
SillyAlien 		37
Unliketherest 		37
n4k33n 			36
buzzy 			36
Pathogen 		35


90 days:



		Code:
	

L2R 			1247
PLURmonster 		999
New 			695
DonkeyPunch 		626
MzFluffy 		502
Axl Blaze 		495
StagnantReaction 	471
Rusty Cage 		463
junglejuice 		398
randycaver 		383
DarthMom 		375
animal_cookie 		366
BreakzHabit 		366
guineaPig 		342
ClubbinGuido 		326
THE WOOD 		293
kittyinthedark 		252
pennywise 		236
Pharcyde 		228
getreal 		222
Finder 			218
AmorRoark 		218
Sim0n 			217
liquidphil1 		210
lacey k 		208
spork 			206
McWigga 		201
StatuS tickleS 		197
atri 			192
captainballs 		191
vibr8tor 		190
atlas 			187
xcidium 		187
lurkerguy 		186
zephyr 			185
Benefit 		179
panic_in_paradise 	171
alasdairm 		169
5-HT2 			168
Noodle 			168
lazyvegan 		166
Squirt 			166
SillyAlien 		164
Doc_Rocksbay 		163
Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 	163
NBlueEyesR04 		156
keiths31 		142
That_Guy 		140
mariposa420 		139
AnalogSingularity 	138


180 days:



		Code:
	

L2R 			2428
PLURmonster 		2213
New 			1631
junglejuice 		1553
McWigga 		1347
MzFluffy 		1342
randycaver 		1135
Rusty Cage 		1107
BreakzHabit 		979
Axl Blaze 		902
Finder 			856
guineaPig 		850
vibr8tor 		836
DonkeyPunch 		807
animal_cookie 		784
DarthMom 		731
StagnantReaction 	700
THE WOOD 		670
liquidphil1 		610
zephyr 			609
AmorRoark 		607
rashandreflex 		587
kittyinthedark 		576
saturnine 		553
Benefit 		546
ClubbinGuido 		517
alasdairm 		508
5-HT2 			477
spork 			459
Sim0n 			454
xcidium 		439
Tokey-tokerson 		436
Noodle 			433
sassylx 		402
Doc_Rocksbay 		401
lacey k 		398
Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR 	368
lazyvegan 		346
SardonicNihilist 	328
atlas 			327
alykitty 		321
pennywise 		321
atri 			317
syymphonatic 		313
AnalogSingularity 	309
captainballs 		309
getreal 		307
Squirt 			306
BruceLeet 		305
glowbug 		299


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Cannabis Discussion*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

lurkerguy 		90
Blowmonkey 		72
zigzag| dta 		62
wArEhOuSePuNk 		46
rulerofthecosmos 	36
StagnantReaction 	32
Newbierock 		25
nofx 	        	22
Solidly-here 		21
moonyham 		20
thujone 		17
burn out 		17
Pink1966Floyd 		16
Weebl8bob 		16
clamjuice 		16
Akoto 	        	14
Vanilla Blunt 		14
billywitchdoc.com 	14
naptha 	        	13
Peppermint Fear 	13



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

Blowmonkey 		194
lurkerguy 		161
StagnantReaction 	82
clamjuice 		78
Solidly-here 		78
Peppermint Fear 	70
Xorkoth 		68
egor 	        	63
zigzag| dta 		62
the seeker 		54
Akoto 	        	53
40ozTOfreedom 		51
thujone 		47
wArEhOuSePuNk 		46
DigitalUnicorn 		46
burn out 		40
rulerofthecosmos 	40
enoughorangejuice? 	38
killo 	        	38
solistus 		37



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		266
Blowmonkey 		222
lurkerguy 		161
StagnantReaction 	136
Solidly-here 		128
Akoto 	        	127
Sprinklervibes 		119
thujone 		110
clamjuice 		106
the seeker 		91
Afterm4th 		83
Don Luigi 		81
Peppermint Fear 	75
9mmCensor 		74
Bauer095 		66
egor 	        	63
zigzag| dta 		62
funks_hybrid 		58
AuraithX 		58
DigitalUnicorn 		58


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Other Drugs*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

amar_g    		204
klowns  		154
sonic   		145
burn out 		139
visualvalium 		96
johnnyb420 		91
the prepster 		91
DarkCode 		85
DonkeyPunch 		76
chinacat311 		73
StratMan172 		72
ANewKindOfArmy 		70
MrCream 		64
wArEhOuSePuNk 		64
IForgett 		56
TokinDerrick 		55
loudaudio 		54
robatussin 		54
Jamshyd 		53
OverDriven 		53



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

klowns  		580
burn out 		551
TheodoreRoosevelt 	381
haribo1 		356
sonic   		347
johnnyb420 		328
Jeebus Mic 		318
Survival0200 		274
johanneschimpo 		222
DonkeyPunch 		219
Sandbag 		213
TokinDerrick 		205
amar_g  		204
enoughorangejuice? 	197
ktx49   		193
burntserkits 		190
Jamshyd 		186
rocklobster 		178
the prepster 		174
egor    		171


*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

rocklobster 		924
lyserg  		824
Survival0200 		765
sonic   		666
burn out 		641
klowns  		583
burntserkits 		450
ktx49   		444
geetered 		439
johnnyb420 		420
johanneschimpo 		407
TheodoreRoosevelt 	400
TokinDerrick 		394
DonkeyPunch 		379
haribo1 		357
jasoncrest 		357
Jeebus Mic 		320
Jamshyd 		316
BollWeevil 		307
Boiling in Acid 	306


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Drug Culture*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		39
nofx 	        	38
subopm420 		36
lurkerguy 		29
THE WOOD 		28
StagnantReaction 	25
burn out 		25
Chubba75 		24
New     		24
DonkeyPunch 		24
egor    		23
Axl Blaze 		22
Sandbag 		21
wArEhOuSePuNk 		20
swifty 	        	20
oldskoolbl 		20
lacey k 		19
naptha 	        	17
leftwing 		17
thujone 		17



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

egor      		154
lurkerguy 		122
burn out 		121
Sandbag 		106
ClubbinGuido 		98
DonkeyPunch 		96
THE WOOD 		95
nofx    		83
TheodoreRoosevelt 	79
itsjustme 		73
Axl Blaze 		72
Rated E 		69
haribo1 		68
drklnk 	        	66
psycosynthesis 		64
qwe     		64
9mmCensor 		62
"Freshly Baked" 	56
SteeleyJ 		53
johanneschimpo 		52



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

staypuft 		171
Rated E 		161
DonkeyPunch 		160
THE WOOD 		160
egor    		154
sc4t    		150
Axl Blaze 		145
ClubbinGuido 		137
burn out 		131
`bLow?  		131
rocklobster 		126
lurkerguy 		122
Voodoochild870 		117
New 	        	116
Sandbag 		107
Chubba75 		103
swifty 	        	101
lacey k 		100
itsjustme 		100
Blind Melon 		99


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Tds*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		647
stellablue75 		317
subopm420 		270
panic_in_paradise 	215
sushii  		194
Pharcyde 		93
Kerrigan 		84
wesmdow 		84
usdathashield 		81
`pr0digy 		78
Xorkoth 		71
MR Candyslut 		67
getreal 		66
cucarot 		55
New     		43
thujone 		43
guineaPig 		41
cherrycolouredfunk 	37
willow11 		36
Pomplemous 		32



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		1351
stellablue75 		554
sushii   		454
panic_in_paradise 	453
Kerrigan 		370
subopm420 		284
MR Candyslut 		208
cucarot 		178
SmC     		177
Pharcyde 		165
wesmdow 		161
getreal 		138
Xorkoth 		135
Ravr    		107
haribo1 		92
zombiesarepeaceful 	88
usdathashield 		87
lurkerguy 		84
willow11 		80
hired gun 		79



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		2059
stellablue75 		1002
sushii  		654
panic_in_paradise 	551
Kerrigan 		504
cucarot 		405
wesmdow 		310
SmC     		297
MR Candyslut 		289
subopm420 		285
Ximot 	        	281
getreal 		199
Xorkoth 		190
Ravr    		175
Pharcyde 		173
mepat1111 		172
rocklobster 		160
staypuft 		151
zombiesarepeaceful 	148
thujone 		129


----------



## Fry-d-

Ooops, forgot about XTC discussion 

*30 Days*


		Code:
	

subopm420  201 
Newbierock  125 
popper#1  98 
Sim0n  93 
purplefirefly  88 
nofx  76 
motorcyclist  49 
MazDan  47 
pullstring  44 
drklnk  41 
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~  39 
david_351  37 
HarryMoonstomp  36 
EuPhOrIa89  35 
reptilian  32 
augustaB  32 
wArEhOuSePuNk  28 
zigzag| dta  27 
AmphetamineNinja  26 
ether_synth  26 
waterfreak  25 
e_victim  25 
stumpy84  25 
Farmand  25 
AuraithX  23 
Le Junk  22 
goldomega9  21 
Ismene  21 
Splatt  20 
Don Luigi  20 
candychild  20 
drgreenthumb00  20 
lurkerguy  20 
slippy sleeveen  19 
IBeCrazy  19 
TheDEA.org  19 
bromance  19 
19:09:05:13  18 
Bauer095  18 
Wanderer  18 
Lev  17 
lovebrisvegas  16 
theWorldWithin  16 
[eK]  16 
loungetastic  16 
Hewhomustnotbenamed  15 
alex1236  15 
Carsick  15 
Skat Kat  14 
drivensnow  13


*90 Days*


		Code:
	

subopm420  294 
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~  260 
purplefirefly  256 
Sim0n  226 
popper#1  173 
Newbierock  159 
Chicago66  146 
drklnk  119 
nofx  115 
IBeCrazy  111 
Throwdown  105 
Styrofoam Cheeto  90 
miamiroller  88 
pullstring  87 
Splatt  85 
Sprinklervibes  84 
motorcyclist  83 
psillocybin  79 
drivensnow  73 
slippy sleeveen  72 
MazDan  70 
HarryMoonstomp  66 
DividedSky  66 
david_351  65 
Le Junk  65 
Rated E  60 
Don Luigi  59 
Ismene  58 
alex1236  57 
ControlFreak  57 
LuGoJ  51 
randomlily  50 
Lev  50 
reptilian  45 
AmphetamineNinja  45 
TheDEA.org  44 
Helios.  44 
5-HT2  43 
The Hoff Bomb  43 
Garbage  42 
neoblazing  41 
djshibbs  40 
missmurder  40 
AuraithX  39 
Nek0!  37 
absent minded  37 
indicastrain  36 
EuPhOrIa89  35 
Hewhomustnotbenamed  35 
waterfreak  35


*365 Days*


		Code:
	

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~  1148 
Sim0n  579 
AuraithX  518 
Sprinklervibes  490 
BilZ0r  449 
purplefirefly  447 
Mr_Fluffykins  393 
Styrofoam Cheeto  366 
GenericMind  314 
subopm420  313 
Rated E  286 
Lev  259 
Trentonian  257 
pin  249 
dilated_pupils  241 
Don Luigi  237 
Splatt  233 
drancer  232 
UltimaWeapon  224 
MikeyLikesE  224 
snapsy  204 
VelocideX  201 
synaestasia420  195 
Brownz  194 
Rozinski  192 
Lylesburg  191 
cucarot  189 
Chicago66  188 
heidibear  179 
BollWeevil  177 
Le Junk  176 
spookz  173 
popper#1  173 
5-HT2  169 
djshibbs  167 
Indelibleface  166 
vancbc  163 
Newbierock  159 
SmC  159 
MazDan  159 
Throwdown  156 
PartyBoy911  150 
indicastrain  145 
royksopp  139 
Voodoochild870  137 
drklnk  129 
clip'  125 
pullstring  125 
TheDEA.org  123 
BlueNakedLady  122


----------



## TheLoveBandit

If you need stats run for a forum, please contact your forum Administrator via PM.  Thanks.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*New Member Introductions*

I tried to format a few things for kicks - *moderators* are bold, *senior moderators* are bold and italic, and the *forum mods* are bold and underlined.  This might look nice, but I'm not sure of the benefit, and it has proven to be a pain in the ass.  :D


*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

New       		113
[B]lil angel15 [/B]		105
[U][B]felixdahousekat [/B][/U]	60
Deathrow558 		48
Bauer095 		42
[I][B]hoptis [/B][/I]  		39
l0ckd0wn 		23
psillocybin 		23
StagnantReaction 	22
Atlantis 		15
[B]RavenousBlonde[/B] 		9
elektra 		9
Pharcyde 		9
[B]willow11[/B] 		8
[B]tribal girl [/B]		7
MazDan  		7
enimapod 		6
getreal 		6
DrumnBassBandit 	5
mezcal 	        	5



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

[U][B]felixdahousekat[/B][/U] 	531
New     		432
Deathrow558 		244
[B]lil angel15[/B] 		224
Bauer095 		209
[B][I]hoptis[/I][/B]  		169
[B]RavenousBlonde[/B] 		167
ghtto_cwby 		68
StagnantReaction 	67
[B]junglejuice[/B] 		63
[B]PLURmonster [/B]		49
psillocybin 		41
MazDan  		38
[B]willow11[/B] 		36
l0ckd0wn 		30
getreal 		30
[B]~*geNeRaTiOn E*~[/B] 	29
Church  		28
Zagenth 		27
[B]zophen[/B]  		25



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

[B][U]felixdahousekat[/U][/B] 	883
New     		582
[B]RavenousBlonde[/B] 		378
Deathrow558 		376
Bauer095 		304
[I][B]hoptis[/B][/I]  		300
[B]lil angel15[/B] 		262
[B]zophen [/B] 		175
[B]junglejuice[/B] 		115
Church  		99
ghtto_cwby 		77
StagnantReaction 	74
[B]tambourine-man[/B] 		58
[B]stellablue75[/B] 		56
elektra 		54
[B]PLURmonster[/B] 		53
[B]L2R[/B]     		53
MazDan  		50
getreal 		48
[B]tribal girl[/B] 		45


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Words*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

(Wordy) 		72
colicolo 		34
New     		14
drug_wench 		14
jameslovesyou 		13
echo off 		12
Raz     		11
Strawberry_lovemuffin 	11
up all night 		9
Baker   		8
Amanita Mary 		8
Tiredhands 		7
l0ckd0wn 		7
Pathogen 		5
RareForm 		5
L O V E L I F E 	5
psycosynthesis 		5
liquidphil1 		4
WarriorPoet 		4
crystalcallas 		4



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

(Wordy) 		228
colicolo 		96
Amanita Mary 		64
Raz     		62
Strawberry_lovemuffin 	51
jameslovesyou 		47
New     		44
up all night 		30
crystalcallas 		30
l0ckd0wn 		24
drug_wench 		21
psillocybin 		21
exoiced 		18
echo off 		16
Baker   		15
9mmCensor 		13
33-33   		13
MR Candyslut 		11
panic_in_paradise 	10
psycosynthesis 		10



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

(Wordy) 		446
colicolo 		148
Raz     		135
up all night 		110
Amanita Mary 		91
New     		80
Helios. 		55
Strawberry_lovemuffin 	51
jameslovesyou 		47
Mehm 	        	44
katmeow 		39
wesmdow 		39
liquidphil1 		35
Toltecsuperhero 	32
crystalcallas 		30
EntrenchdMentalist 	27
suki_lives 		25
TheTwighlight 		24
l0ckd0wn 		24
exoiced 		23


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Support*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

TheLoveBandit 		27
Splatt  		18
Finder  		15
L2R     		13
felixdahousekat 	12
tambourine-man 		10
Blowmonkey 		10
forgotten 		10
Sim0n   		8
randycaver 		8
MazDan  		8
KemicalBurn 		7
Beatlebot 		7
TALLY   		6
psychetool 		6
Fry-d-  		6
alasdairm 		6
mahatmaganja420 	6
Bauer095 		5
phlegm69 		4



*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

TheLoveBandit 		85
Splatt  		48
felixdahousekat 	48
Finder  		41
tambourine-man 		40
Blowmonkey 		34
Sim0n   		33
captcha 		28
Fry-d-  		23
L2R     		22
Axl Blaze 		19
Beatlebot 		17
BollWeevil 		17
MazDan  		16
alasdairm 		16
KemicalBurn 		15
forgotten 		14
Bauer095 		14
itsjustme 		14
getreal 		14



*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

TheLoveBandit 		154
Finder  		84
felixdahousekat 	68
Sim0n   		63
tambourine-man 		62
Fry-d-  		53
Splatt  		52
Beatlebot 		46
alasdairm 		45
forgotten 		45
BollWeevil 		44
Church  		39
Blowmonkey 		38
L2R     		37
KemicalBurn 		36
ruski   		33
Axl Blaze 		29
Tritoch 		28
captcha 		28
Bauer095 		28


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*T-d-s*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		227
stellablue75 		151
SmC     		132
drug_wench 		130
sushii  		90
Aries   		89
**hAyzzZZ** 		71
MDPVagrant 		65
cucarot 		56
birthdaycake 		47
wesmdow 		45
fenix_starr 		43
Kerrigan 		43
subopm420 		38
Ishtar_Isis 		38
massiveinminiature	34
samadhi_smiles 		28
trancegirle 		27
Sandbag 		26
ControlDenied 		24


*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		1240
SmC     		590
stellablue75 		531
sushii  		448
drug_wench 		375
Kerrigan 		355
subopm420 		273
wesmdow 		264
panic_in_paradise	224
New     		193
**hAyzzZZ** 		193
MDPVagrant 		184
cucarot 		170
haribo1 		164
MR Candyslut 		163
Aries   		140
trancegirle 		131
massiveinminiature	123
ocean   		113
getreal 		102


*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		2852
stellablue75 		1065
Kerrigan 		910
sushii  		877
subopm420 		820
SmC     		759
panic_in_paradise	649
wesmdow 		517
drug_wench 		416
cucarot 		326
MR Candyslut 		325
Xorkoth 		303
New     		302
getreal 		261
haribo1 		252
willow11 		240
Pharcyde 		233
MDPVagrant 		220
trancegirle 		210
**hAyzzZZ** 		193


----------



## chrissie

*The Lounge*

Past 30 days


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		1367
GenericMind 		879
Jimboach 		697
guineaPig 		642
L2R 			574
GreenEyedGirrrL 	511
9mmCensor 		443
New 			428
DarthMom 		417
Don Luigi 		363
bromance 		332
McWigga 		322
eggman88888 		304
TALLY 			289
Zagenth 		278
yoker 			233
animal_cookie 		223
Rated E 		201
DonkeyPunch 		201
The Real Fatman 	200


Past 90 days


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		2382
L2R 			1941
GenericMind 		1460
Jimboach 		1415
guineaPig 		1286
GreenEyedGirrrL 	1061
New 			891
bromance 		880
McWigga 		833
9mmCensor 		717
animal_cookie 		668
DonkeyPunch 		627
TALLY 			591
Don Luigi 		590
DarthMom 		577
PLURmonster 		510
euphoricnod 		454
Rated E 		438
DJAcetone 		418
eggman88888 		407


Past 120 days


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		2554
L2R 			2338
guineaPig 		1558
GenericMind 		1461
Jimboach 		1416
GreenEyedGirrrL 	1077
New 			1074
bromance 		930
9mmCensor 		879
McWigga 		854
animal_cookie 		809
TALLY 			773
DonkeyPunch 		756
Don Luigi 		721
DarthMom 		689
PLURmonster 		578
euphoricnod 		531
atri 			485
Axl Blaze 		475
Rated E 		468


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Who needs to get a life?  (Top Posting Members)*

*30 days*


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		2280
9mmCensor 		1419
GenericMind 		1320
zophen  		1049
L2R     		940
Don Luigi 		848
guineaPig 		776
phrozen 		748
New     		713
ladyinthesky 		627
felix   		613
DarthMom 		604
Infernal 		601
Jimboach 		591
eggman88888 		570
delta_9 		539
TheSpade 		528
alasdairm 		510
Zagenth 		505
GreenEyedGirrrL 	504


*90 days*


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido 		4112
zophen  		4065
L2R     		2986
GenericMind 		2486
9mmCensor 		2388
felix   		2152
New     		1991
Jimboach 		1873
euphoricnod 		1590
TheSpade 		1581
delta_9 		1580
Don Luigi 		1543
bromance 		1523
guineaPig 		1520
MazDan  		1373
samadhi_smiles 		1323
DarthMom 		1287
phrozen 		1268
atlas   		1257
Infernal 		1237


*180 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		8624
L2R     		5085
ClubbinGuido 		4951
felix   		4561
New     		3704
9mmCensor 		3590
haribo1 		3074
MazDan  		2654
subopm420 		2632
Deathrow558 		2610
GenericMind 		2521
egor    		2458
fastandbulbous 		2390
guineaPig 		2362
atlas   		2355
DarthMom 		2256
lurkerguy 		2248
Infinite Jest 		2211
Don Luigi 		2170
Xorkoth 		2122


*365 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		16823
L2R     		8944
felix   		7947
New     		5642
ClubbinGuido 		5502
Deathrow558 		5136
DarthMom 		4636
tambourine-man 		4388
alasdairm 		4339
9mmCensor 		4193
PLURmonster 		4132
Xorkoth 		4062
junglejuice 		3980
Finder  		3934
Karaboudjan 		3834
haribo1 		3757
Infinite Jest 		3757
McWigga 		3737
THE WOOD 		3615
fastandbulbous 		3573


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*TDS....again*

*30 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		361
stellablue75 		181
drug_wench 		180
SmC     		145
sushii  		138
ladyinthesky 		88
wesmdow 		77
fenix_starr 		76
cucarot 		62
azabicyclo 		57
willow11 		51
Ishtar_Isis 		50
birthdaycake 		44
Kerrigan 		38
**hAyzzZZ** 		37
Aries   		35
RexHunt 		34
thujone 		31
mikemikemike 		31
samadhi_smiles 		27


*90 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		1196
stellablue75 		477
SmC     		438
drug_wench 		428
sushii  		427
wesmdow 		242
Kerrigan 		230
**hAyzzZZ** 		196
cucarot 		184
MDPVagrant 		179
panic_in_paradise 	161
subopm420 		143
Aries   		143
MR Candyslut 		132
fenix_starr 		126
trancegirle 		117
massiveinminiature 	113
haribo1 		113
willow11 		111
ladyinthesky 		106


*180 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		2963
stellablue75 		1136
sushii  		884
Kerrigan 		838
subopm420 		820
SmC     		776
panic_in_paradise 	599
wesmdow 		550
drug_wench 		487
cucarot 		343
New     		300
MR Candyslut 		285
willow11 		270
Xorkoth 		267
haribo1 		246
getreal 		245
Pharcyde 		224
trancegirle 		214
MDPVagrant 		208
**hAyzzZZ** 		202


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Advanced Drug Discussion*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

vecktor 		52
fastandbulbous 		39
samadhi_smiles 		34
hussness 		29
Jamshyd 		28
nuke    		26
haribo1 		25
LuxEtVeritas 		22
fasteddie 		21
toxide  		21
MattPsy 		18
kidamnesiac 		16
Adrenochrome 		12
ebola?  		12
dbailey11 		11
5-HT2   		11
MDPVagrant 		10
Reminisant B 		9
egor    		9
Ham-milton 		9


*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

vecktor 		153
MDPVagrant 		135
fastandbulbous 		92
samadhi_smiles 		83
nuke    		73
hussness 		66
kidamnesiac 		54
MattPsy 		53
haribo1 		52
Jamshyd 		48
toxide  		37
ziddy   		33
zophen  		32
wungchow 		31
LuxEtVeritas 		30
fasteddie 		28
Adrenochrome 		24
morninggloryseed 	22
Reminisant B 		22
jasoncrest 		21


*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

fastandbulbous 		328
vecktor 		258
haribo1 		167
MDPVagrant 		164
Reminisant B 		130
kidamnesiac 		123
nuke    		121
MattPsy 		105
samadhi_smiles 		102
Jamshyd 		95
hussness 		92
morninggloryseed 	73
sarbanes 		58
mad_scientist 		52
Refluxer 		48
toxide  		47
egor    		44
zophen  		40
Unlucky 		39
dbailey11 		38


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Trip Reports*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

Beenhead 		29
samadhi_smiles 		22
Xorkoth 		21
zophen  		13
Piper methysticum 	13
egor    		13
crOOk   		12
willow11 		12
squerll 		9
fastandbulbous 		8
Jamshyd 		8
Magicshroom 		8
CloudyHazeD 		7
CTdopeLove 		7
Nwalmaer 		7
pullstring 		6
qwe     		6
ozzy12  		6
dbailey11 		6
stirfry 		6


*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

Beenhead 		86
samadhi_smiles 		83
Xorkoth 		67
zophen  		42
MDPVagrant 		41
egor    		36
TheTwighlight 		36
qwe     		31
Piper methysticum 	22
untaMe  		21
MagickalKat777 		21
toxide  		20
Magicshroom 		20
Refluxer 		20
fastandbulbous 		19
CTdopeLove 		18
drew345 		17
morninggloryseed 	17
Ximot   		16
NikkiNumberNine 	15


*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		264
Beenhead 		200
zophen  		135
samadhi_smiles 		103
MDPVagrant 		81
egor    		78
fastandbulbous 		73
TheTwighlight 		64
qwe     		61
morninggloryseed 	58
illusion25 		44
Don Luigi 		41
dbailey11 		36
untaMe  		33
HottButtaz 		33
haribo1 		32
Ximot   		31
TheMadcapLaughs 	29
Dondante 		29
Jamshyd 		29


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Eadd*

*Last 30 days*


		Code:
	

TheSpade 		523
zophen          	420
Don Luigi 		275
Treacle 		268
Deathrow558 		232
We_come1 		223
tambourine-man 		187
Karaboudjan 		177
felix   		175
Hedonistic Angel 	172
Pingu   		146
MTGG    		132
AuraithX 		119
Tylerdurden 		119
Carsick 		118
cherrycolouredfunk 	117
pekkie  		111
duck_racer 		108
MrMoss  		108
fastandbulbous 		101


*Last 90 days*


		Code:
	

TheSpade 		1801
zophen  		1393
felix   		1101
Treacle 		863
Deathrow558 		750
Karaboudjan 		657
Don Luigi 		589
Hedonistic Angel 	579
Carsick 		461
duck_racer 		453
Fishface 		449
pekkie  		438
tambourine-man 		407
jude101 		402
haribo1 		377
Red Arrow 		369
fastandbulbous 		368
AuraithX 		365
cakehead 		360
Pingu   		356


*Last 180 days*


		Code:
	

zophen    		3132
TheSpade 		2385
felix   		2349
Deathrow558 		1521
Karaboudjan 		1487
fastandbulbous 		1238
Treacle 		1125
duck_racer 		1014
pekkie  		950
haribo1 		931
Hedonistic Angel 	884
tambourine-man 		779
Red Arrow 		709
Don Luigi 		680
Stainboy 		669
Carsick 		648
Fishface 		640
jude101 		625
tribal girl 		623
MTGG    		581


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*NooB Memberators Indoctrination forum - Our Meet'n'Greeters*

*30 days*


		Code:
	

New       		135
Deathrow558 		50
lil angel15 		44
hoptis  		25
ClubbinGuido 		21
animal_cookie 		20
azabicyclo 		14
pillheadz 		13
pinpoint 		13
Zagenth 		11
'medicine cabinet' 	10
sc4t    		10
carl0s  		9
felix   		8
tigger420 		7
gVeritas 		7
Pshaaw  		7
dont drop the soap 	7
rayc    		6
dbailey11 		6


*90 days*


		Code:
	

New       		380
subopm420 		164
Deathrow558 		160
lil angel15 		108
felix   		89
Hoss    		54
hoptis  		48
MazDan  		47
animal_cookie 		35
Bauer095 		35
Zagenth 		33
euphoricnod 		29
ClubbinGuido 		28
azabicyclo 		27
TheLoveBandit 		25
sc4t    		24
zophen  		23
cruella 		20
Pamplemousse 		19
cosmicdancer 		16


*180 days*


		Code:
	

New       		898
felix   		458
Deathrow558 		455
lil angel15 		418
subopm420 		322
Bauer095 		195
hoptis  		150
MazDan  		132
zophen  		123
animal_cookie 		80
StagnantReaction 	75
ghtto_cwby 		74
sc4t    		66
comfortably_dumb 	66
Zagenth 		64
TheLoveBandit 		57
euphoricnod 		55
Hoss    		54
elektra 		50
Mz_Thizzle 		45


----------



## forgotten

ED Top 20

90 Days:



		Code:
	

purplefirefly 		480
MazDan 			391
pullstring 		228
Infinite Jest 		216
delta_9 		170
RexHunt 		92
motorcyclist 		82
GrabHold 		78
reptilian 		78
Don Luigi 		76
Ismene 			66
Zagenth 		64
Tenchi 			60
Sandbag 		58
GenericMind 		54
AuraithX 		54
Ginger Jack 		52
Midnighteyez 		52
LuGoJ 			51
ElHefe 			51


180 Days:



		Code:
	

purplefirefly 		872
MazDan 			804
Infinite Jest 		458
pullstring 		412
Newbierock 		292
motorcyclist 		273
subopm420 		245
delta_9 		237
popper#1 		197
reptilian 		173
Le Junk 		173
Ismene 			173
IBeCrazy 		171
AuraithX 		164
Chicago66 		132
Jimboach 		127
Don Luigi 		119
ElHefe 			117
lovebrisvegas 		112
LuGoJ 			110


----------



## Fry-d-

Drug Culture Top 20 Posters

*30 Days*


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido  89 
euphoricnod  66 
Jean Valjean  62 
Sandbag  61 
Smurfy lee  60 
9mmCensor  45 
psillocybin  44 
mulberryman  36 
Zagenth  34 
UnSquare  34 
lacey k  32 
phrozen  31 
swifty  27 
SonOF  24 
ChemicalSmile  24 
delta_9  24 
eon_blue  24 
qwe  23 
Pshaaw  21 
Ravr  21


*90 Days*


		Code:
	

ClubbinGuido  333 
euphoricnod  294 
Smurfy lee  206 
Sandbag  183 
phrozen  151 
9mmCensor  150 
Jean Valjean  126 
delta_9  125 
Zagenth  109 
lacey k  92 
swifty  90 
DarthMom  86 
qwe  77 
MDPVagrant  71 
'medicine cabinet'  66 
Tiesto  61 
The Real Fatman  60 
fasteddie  60 
sc4t  60 
Axl Blaze  58


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*NMI top posters*

*30 days*


		Code:
	

New       		105
lil angel15 		59
psillocybin 		55
Deathrow558 		36
Zagenth 		18
hoptis  		16
ladyinthesky 		14
euphoricnod 		12
felix   		8
manic_panic 		7
9mmCensor 		7
Heh     		7
Pshaaw  		7
mr Bungle 		6
Curran!         	6
suckmydrugs 		5
Klue    		5
alasdairm 		5
ClubbinGuido 		5
Tenchi  		5


*90 days*


		Code:
	

New       		344
Deathrow558 		136
lil angel15 		135
subopm420 		86
psillocybin 		55
hoptis  		50
Hoss    		42
Zagenth 		40
felix   		39
animal_cookie 		35
ClubbinGuido 		30
azabicyclo 		27
sc4t    		20
ladyinthesky 		20
euphoricnod 		19
cosmicdancer 		16
TheLoveBandit 		15
'medicine cabinet' 	14
9mmCensor 		14
pillheadz 		13


*180 days*


		Code:
	

New       		865
Deathrow558 		443
lil angel15 		408
felix   		386
subopm420 		325
Bauer095 		146
hoptis  		132
MazDan  		126
zophen  		124
Zagenth 		81
animal_cookie 		81
sc4t    		69
ghtto_cwby 		67
euphoricnod 		67
comfortably_dumb 	66
TheLoveBandit 		60
psillocybin 		55
Hoss    		54
StagnantReaction 	47
elektra 		46


= = = = = = = = = = = 
*Posts per month 2007*
JAN 1320
FEB 837
MAR 1436
APR 1580
MAY 935
JUN 691
JUL 747
AUG (to date) 538


----------



## Infinite Jest

Film and TV

*August (to date)
*
alasdairm         45
crystalcallas     34
L2R                  29
DarthMom        28
ego_loss          26
tribal girl           25
HisNameIsFrank 24
supertrav77      16
Zagenth 	   16
IcebergSlim       15
fengtau             13
Finder               13
psillocybin         12
DigitalDuality    12
physix               11
captainballs      11
Benefit              11
AmorRoark        11
ryanlaughlin      11
felix                   10

*July 1 - August 29*

crystalcallas 		83
L2R 		82
alasdairm 		77
DarthMom 		70
tribal girl 		53
supertrav77 		52
atlas 		48
ego_loss 		38
physix 		35
TALLY 		32
AmorRoark 		31
Benefit 		28
9mmCensor 		27
HisNameIsFrank 		27
ladyinthesky 		26
fasteddie 		24
psychetool 		24
ryanlaughlin 		23
Zagenth 		22
delta_9 		22

*June 1 - August 29*

L2R 		126
alasdairm 		125
DarthMom 		118
atlas 		105
crystalcallas 		101
GreatSpaceCoaster 		71
tribal girl 		68
AmorRoark 		56
supertrav77 		56
TALLY 		52
ego_loss 		49
Benefit 		47
JerryBlunted 		46
9mmCensor 		46
fasteddie 		44
egor 		42
delta_9 		41
wanderlust 		39
ClubbinGuido 		39
HisNameIsFrank 		37

*Not requested, but: 2007 so far*

L2R 		402
alasdairm 		289
DarthMom 		257
atlas 		256
crystalcallas 		222
tribal girl 		215
TALLY 		133
Finder 		127
AmorRoark 		126
wanderlust 		124
HisNameIsFrank 		118
9mmCensor 		96
Benefit 		89
tambourine-man 		86
egor 		83
felix 		81
dapurpman 		80
ego_loss 		80
Ravr 		80
pennywise 		80


----------



## Infinite Jest

Posts per forum, for the month of August (top 18 forums only)

Fuckit, why can't I get the columns to line up?



		Code:
	

The Lounge              17614
Other Drugs               9032
EADD                          5665
Australian Social         3683
CE&P                          3616
Psychedelic Drugs      2981
SLR                             2591
Ecstasy Discussion     2399
Drug Culture               2126
The Dark Side 	          2104
Cannabis Discussion   1604
Basic Drug Discussion  1221
NEMD                           1145
Drugs in the Media      1104
Phil/Spirituality             1052
Aussie DD                    1041
Second Opinion             933
Midwest USA                 841


----------



## Infinite Jest

Aus Social Stats (1 June-29 August)



		Code:
	

UnSquare 		711
samadhi 		525
drugfukkdrockstar 		479
eggman88888 		477
katmeow 		443
lostpunk5545 		377
vanth 		333
ValeTudo 		325
preacha 		289
Klue 		239
Rated E 		191
MazDan 		179
ilikeacid 		178
m4dd0g 		177
deeCee 		173
college_dropout 		169
NeverLose 		165
lil angel15 		163
trancegirle 		152
blind_injustice 		146


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Most Active Forums on BL*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

The Lounge                		17421
Other Drugs     	        	8845
European & African Drug Discussion 	6145
Australian Social       		4002
Psychedelic Drugs       		3103
Current Events and Politics 		3026
Sex, Love and Relationships 		2460
Ecstasy Discussion      		2276
Drug Culture            		2109
The Dark Side           		2095
Cannabis Discussion     		1712
Staff Forum             		1517
Basic Drug Discussion   		1302
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 	1119
Drugs in the Media      		1112
Australian Drug Discussion 		1088
Philosophy and Spirituality 		1080
Second Opinion          		1008
Reported posts          		896
Midwest USA             		893


*3 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge                		53866
Other Drugs             		25624
European & African Drug Discussion 	18390
Australian Social       		11190
Psychedelic Drugs       		10914
Current Events and Politics 		9980
Sex, Love and Relationships 		9566
Ecstasy Discussion      		7632
Drug Culture            		7035
The Dark Side           		6998
Cannabis Discussion     		4851
Basic Drug Discussion   		4263
Second Opinion          		3907
Drugs in the Media      		3757
Australian Drug Discussion 		3357
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 	3254
Philosophy and Spirituality     	3218
Staff Forum             		3034
Film & Television       		2990
Reported posts          		2982


*6 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge                		79856
Other Drugs             		50829
European & African Drug Discussion 	39477
Psychedelic Drugs       		25940
Australian Social       		24750
Sex, Love and Relationships 		20155
Current Events and Politics 		18974
Ecstasy Discussion      		17288
The Dark Side           		16084
Drug Culture            		14730
Cannabis Discussion     		9934
Basic Drug Discussion   		9766
Second Opinion          		9508
Drugs in the Media      		8006
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 	7294
Australian Drug Discussion 		7184
Worst of Bluelight      		6461
Testing Grounds         		6460
Philosophy and Spirituality 		6432
Film & Television       		6165


*12 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge                		135947
Other Drugs             		92780
European & African Drug Discussion 	75980
Australian Social       		48790
Psychedelic Drugs       		46374
Sex, Love and Relationships 		39269
Current Events and Politics 		36859
Ecstasy Discussion      		35538
The Dark Side           		29534
Drug Culture            		29431
Second Opinion          		21781
Basic Drug Discussion   		20202
Cannabis Discussion     		18766
Australian Drug Discussion 		14942
Midwest USA             		14440
Drugs in the Media      		14388
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 	14267
Philosophy and Spirituality     	14140
Worst of Bluelight              	14038
Reported posts          		11295


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*NMI activity levels*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

New     		106
KnightMetal 		105
rachel_s_n 		74
Deathrow558 		66
woadwage 		29
Bauer095 		25
felix   		21
center  		20
hoptis  		17
lil angel15 		16
TheLoveBandit 		16
ladyinthesky 		14
Whyareyousosmart 	13
dreworthedrew 		12
elektra 		12
Hydroblazinggoat 	11
alasdairm 		9
fullpana 		8
roll one 		7
tekseven 		6


*3 months*


		Code:
	

New       		325
Deathrow558 		145
KnightMetal 		107
rachel_s_n 		74
Bauer095 		52
psillocybin 		50
hoptis  		49
felix   		47
lil angel15 		46
elektra 		40
ladyinthesky 		34
center  		33
Tenchi  		30
TheLoveBandit 		30
woadwage 		29
Malmoesoldier 		21
ninjadanslarbretabar 	20
alasdairm 		20
dreworthedrew 		19
<One Eyed Willie> 	18


*6 months*


		Code:
	

New       		696
Deathrow558 		303
lil angel15 		180
subopm420 		153
felix   		114
KnightMetal 		107
hoptis  		104
psillocybin 		82
rachel_s_n 		74
Bauer095 		72
Zagenth 		52
TheLoveBandit 		52
ladyinthesky 		51
Hoss    		49
elektra 		46
animal_cookie 		36
ClubbinGuido 		35
Tenchi  		33
center  		33
alasdairm 		31


----------



## forgotten

OD last 90:



		Code:
	

phrozen 		889
xxanxxtwo 		711
MethaContin 		567
melange 		473
burn out 		443
sonic 			410
GenericMind 		407
IForgett 		394
enoughorangejuice? 	386
gethigh 		377
hfrs 			375
jasoncrest 		374
Ham-milton 		313
TheodoreRoosevelt 	300
rachamim 		294
johanneschimpo 		254
mikemikemike 		253
mulberryman 		250
johnnyb420 		245
biggerstronger 		239
EveryStar 		230
eon_blue 		230
drunken_etard 		216
wesmdow 		209
thugpassion 		206
Newmoonrecord 		203
LivingOnValium 		195
ChemicalSmile 		186
'medicine cabinet' 	185
MrMoss 			176
MDPVagrant 		173
caizar 			172
TDogUSA 		158
mukant666 		156
maximumstrength 	154
Lola'sCola 		153
garuda 			153
wiggi 			153
Pothedd 		152
Tsukasa 		142
BodhiSvaha33 		142
bulldog8b 		141
OverDriven 		141
LeadSingerDisorder 	139
CloudyHazeD 		136
monstanoodle 		136
Th3BigMac 		134
SpunkySkunk347 		127


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Recent PD stats*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

swilow    		235
Xorkoth 		121
feelgoodhit 		115
B9      		83
psilocybonaut 		79
Ptah    		78
Youkai    		76
samadhi_smiles 		71
SomeKindaLove 		61
Aeon Psyche 		60
IGNVS   		53
FrostyMcFailure 	50
MattPsy 		47
squerll 		47
silentscience 		46
MaxPowers 		41
fastandbulbous 		41
Delsyd  		40
egor    		39
FreedomOfTheMind 	39


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		618
willow11 		565
Ptah    		368
feelgoodhit 		242
swilow  		235
SomeKindaLove 		190
Youkai  		149
psilocybonaut 		135
IGNVS   		134
B9             		129
Ness    		127
dorothyperkins 		125
samadhi_smiles 		122
Aeon Psyche 		121
e1evene1even 		117
Obyron  		113
FrostyMcFailure 	113
squerll 		106
egor    		100
FreedomOfTheMind 	98


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Xorkoth 		1394
willow11 		1388
Ptah    		600
samadhi_smiles 		533
Youkai  		426
fastandbulbous 		394
e1evene1even 		388
Recept  		317
feelgoodhit 		242
egor    		239
swilow  		235
squerll 		234
IGNVS   		226
Ness    		214
morninggloryseed 	214
delta_9 		209
SomeKindaLove 		205
Ismene  		196
Solipsys 		193
5-HT2   		186


----------



## SA

*Second Opinion goodies:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

SA 		        93
pennywise 		44
atri 		        41
IAMTHOUGHTS 		35
Dave 		        34
felix 		        31
alasdairm 		28
spork 		        28
L2R 		        27
vibr8tor 		27
DG 		        22
tribal girl 		21
bingalpaws 		19
AmorRoark 		19
chrissie 		18
The_Idler 		14
blissfulMenace 		14
Damien8787 		13
doesntmatter 		12
tambourine-man 		12


*3 months*


		Code:
	

SA 		       269
vibr8tor 		94
L2R 		        84
IAMTHOUGHTS 		79
pennywise 		74
atri 		        67
MazDan 		        66
DG 		        65
Dave 		        63
spork 		        56
felix 		        52
lacey k 		51
tribal girl 		51
AmorRoark 		50
alasdairm 		45
katmeow 		43
Johnny1 		39
thujone 		39
tambourine-man 		35
Damien8787 		32


*6 months*


		Code:
	

SA 		        664
L2R 		        231
MazDan 		        198
QuestionEverything      188
felix 		        158
IAMTHOUGHTS 		153
vibr8tor 		148
ninjadanslarbretabar    141
alasdairm 		136
lacey k 		130
AmorRoark 		 95
Dave 		         94
tambourine-man 		 91
DG 		         86
atlas 		         84
katmeow 		 84
bingalpaws 		 84
pennywise 		 82
tribal girl 		 79
atri 		         79


*1 year*


		Code:
	

SA 		       1216
L2R 		        617
MazDan 		        509
QuestionEverything      435
IAMTHOUGHTS 		337
atlas 		        332
wesmdow 		312
vibr8tor 		304
lacey k 		270
felix 		        264
DarthMom 		253
alasdairm 		238
thujone 		208
pennywise 		200
ninjadanslarbretabar    197
9mmCensor 		188
AmorRoark 		171
Mz_Thizzle 		151
katmeow 		150
Mazey 		        140


----------



## Infinite Jest

*Drug Culture Stats*

*One month*



		Code:
	

TheodoreRoosevelt 	94
center 		        67
leftwing 		63
Psychlone Jack 		48
GenericMind 		42
Pillthrill 		40
Roger&Me 		40
chicpoena 		39
'medicine cabinet'	37
GratefulFloyd 		36
DemonXstreeM 		34
eckofire 		34
phrozen 		32
The_Idler 		30
Carl Landrover 		30
lacey k 		27
Smurfy lee 		27
cola 		        26
bingalpaws 		25
lilczey 		25


*Three months*



		Code:
	

leftwing 		209
Psychlone Jack 		162
lacey k 		113
euphoricnod 		111
GenericMind 		100
TheodoreRoosevelt 	95
Roger&Me 		93
Smurfy lee 		90
phrozen 		83
enoughorangejuice? 	83
Carl Landrover 		82
DonkeyPunch 		68
'medicine cabinet' 	68
center 		        67
Slay 		        63
MDPVagrant 		63
silentscience 		61
Pillthrill 		60
Damien8787 		58
SomeKindaLove 		57


*Six Months*



		Code:
	

euphoricnod        	526
GenericMind 		447
Psychlone Jack 		302
leftwing 		297
phrozen 		258
Smurfy lee 		232
ClubbinGuido 		230
DonkeyPunch 		194
lacey k 		191
Carl Landrover 		135
Jean Valjean 		133
center 		        128
TheodoreRoosevelt 	128
delta_9 		125
Koosh 		        124
burn out 		122
MDPVagrant 		118
Slay 		        117
Boiling in Acid 	117
Roger&Me 		114


----------



## Infinite Jest

*Top postwhore forums*

*Posts per forum: one month*



		Code:
	

The Lounge 		14374
Other Drugs 		11454
European & African Drug Discussion 		4882
Psychedelic Drugs 		4274
Australian Social 		3915
Sex, Love and Relationships 		3113
Drug Culture 		2886
Ecstasy Discussion 		2762
Current Events and Politics 		2404
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		1974
Cannabis Discussion 		1919
The Dark Side 		1880
Second Opinion 		1655
Basic Drug Discussion 		1638
Drugs in the Media 		1630
Film & Television 		1594
Advanced Drug Discussion 		1362
Australian Drug Discussion 		1156


*Posts per forum: three months*



		Code:
	

The Lounge 		46711
Other Drugs 		32771
European & African Drug Discussion 		14097
Australian Social 		13657
Psychedelic Drugs 		11256
Sex, Love and Relationships 		8464
Drug Culture 		7925
Ecstasy Discussion 		7779
The Dark Side 		5938
Current Events and Politics 		5819
Cannabis Discussion 		5036
Basic Drug Discussion 		4619
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		4519
Advanced Drug Discussion 		3987
Second Opinion 		3960
Australian Drug Discussion 		3719
Drugs in the Media 		3613
Film & Television 		3458


*Posts per forum: six months*



		Code:
	

The Lounge 		86862
Other Drugs 		66866
European & African Drug Discussion 		31642
Australian Social 		26157
Psychedelic Drugs 		21207
Sex, Love and Relationships 		17230
Drug Culture 		15874
Ecstasy Discussion 		15584
Current Events and Politics 		13370
The Dark Side 		13255
Cannabis Discussion 		10103
Basic Drug Discussion 		9772
Second Opinion 		8408
Australian Drug Discussion 		8147
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		8101
Advanced Drug Discussion 		7617
Drugs in the Media 		7037
Philosophy and Spirituality 		6417


----------



## hoptis

*College & University Stats*

LAST MONTH



		Code:
	

StarTripper 		10
birthdaycake 		7
physix 			7
eras3r 			6
MyDoorsAreOpen 		6
Cloudy 			5
captainballs 		4
zigzag| dta 		4
ebola? 			4
wingnutlives 		4
randycaver 		4
wizekrak 		3
protovack 		3
GratefulFloyd 		3
IAmJacksUserName 	2
Ugster 			2
artaxerxes 		2
ChemicalSmile 		2
eDDe9 			2
tathra 			2


LAST 3 MONTHS



		Code:
	

physix 			25
ChemicalSmile 		17
MyDoorsAreOpen 		17
ebola? 			16
tiger-bunny 		16
rashandreflex 		13
StarTripper 		13
DG 			12
birthdaycake 		12
wizekrak 		10
zigzag| dta 		9
tathra 			9
allfunkedout 		9
Tryptamine*Dreamer 	9
wingnutlives 		7
thelovenugget 		7
Chaos Butterfly 	7
sunshinefix 		6
aanallein 		6
MaxPowers 		6


LAST 6 MONTHS



		Code:
	

tiger-bunny 		31
ebola? 			31
ChemicalSmile 		28
DG 			27
physix 			25
aanallein 		21
Chaos Butterfly 	21
rashandreflex 		20
TheodoreRoosevelt 	20
MyDoorsAreOpen 		18
captainballs 		17
birthdaycake 		16
firefighter 		15
Rated E 		15
dankstersauce 		15
ControlDenied 		13
animal_cookie 		13
StarTripper 		13
Tryptamine*Dreamer 	13
wizekrak 		13


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Posting Habits of Highly Friendly People - NMI*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

Slay      		120
Pharcyde 		60
Deathrow558 		50
New     		44
choppa  		22
Klue    		21
Damien8787 		20
ladyinthesky 		17
bassicdane 		13
felix   		12
perineurium 		12
sufferingwife3 		12
ninjadanslarbretabar 	11
AceHigh 		10
Infinite Jest 		9
hoptis  		9
Tenchi  		9
TheLoveBandit 		8
sdct1001 		8
srinoe  		7


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Slay      		392
New     		294
Deathrow558 		169
Pharcyde 		129
Damien8787 		63
Arzi    		61
euphoricnod 		53
hoptis  		50
Klue    		50
Mz_Thizzle 		43
ladyinthesky 		42
felix   		36
TheLoveBandit 		35
choppa  		34
lil angel15 		23
ninjadanslarbretabar 	22
Lil' Stella 		21
pennywise 		20
The_Idler 		17
lilczey 		16


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

New       		620
Slay    		442
Deathrow558 		323
Pharcyde 		129
KnightMetal 		107
hoptis  		98
Mz_Thizzle 		89
euphoricnod 		88
felix   		86
ladyinthesky 		82
rachel_s_n 		74
lil angel15 		71
Bauer095 		67
Damien8787 		67
Arzi    		63
Klue    		62
TheLoveBandit 		59
ninjadanslarbretabar 	43
Tenchi  		34
choppa  		34


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Support*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

felix     		77
TheLoveBandit 		35
SA      		31
Slay    		26
Infinite Jest 		19
tambourine-man 		11
chr1.5  		11
pennywise 		9
eDDe9   		7
Fry-d-  		7
swilow  		7
anarchist840 		7
johnboy 		7
L2R     		7
recons  		6
GenericMind 		6
TheDEA.org 		5
ClubbinGuido 		5
Chaos Butterfly		5
DG      		5


*3 months*


		Code:
	

felix     		209
SA      		92
TheLoveBandit 		80
Infinite Jest 		48
alasdairm 		45
Slay    		39
tambourine-man 		34
Splatt  		30
pennywise 		26
swilow  		25
blissfulMenace 		25
chr1.5  		24
L2R     		24
Klue    		17
Finder  		15
Damien8787 		14
TALLY   		14
animal_cookie 		14
randycaver 		14
ruski   		13


*6 months*


		Code:
	

felix     		341
TheLoveBandit 		162
SA      		125
alasdairm 		80
Infinite Jest 		76
Slay    		76
tambourine-man 		54
Splatt  		53
chr1.5  		34
UnSquare 		31
L2R     		29
Finder  		28
blissfulMenace 		26
pennywise 		26
swilow  		25
delta_9 		23
DigitalDuality 		21
Klue    		19
animal_cookie 		18
forgotten 		17


----------



## SA

*The Dark Side*

TDS stats



		Code:
	

[U][B]1 month[/B][/U]

drug_wench 		235
B9 		        109
zombiesarepeaceful       99
stellablue 		 73
swilow 		         67
sushii 		         54
ccm 		         46
Mariposa 		 46
chicpoena 		 45
Pillthrill 		 38
panic in paradise        36
Kalash 		         34
Xorkoth 		 33
canj00feelit? 		 30
Hannah Capps 		 26
absent minded 		 26
MyDoorsAreOpen 		 21
Ishtar_Isis 		 20
cire113 		 20
enoughorangejuice?       20




		Code:
	

[B][U]3 months[/U][/B]

drug_wench 		473
B9 		        412
swilow 		        192
zombiesarepeaceful      184
stellablue 		166
chicpoena 		133
Ishtar_Isis 		124
Mariposa 		114
Pillthrill 		114
canj00feelit? 		105
panic in paradise       101
absent minded 		 91
IcarusRisen 		 75
Xorkoth 		 74
sushii 		         73
cucarot 		 56
MDPVagrant 		 56
cire113 		 54
Ptah 		         54
zigzag| dta 		 52




		Code:
	

[B][U]6 months[/U][/B]

B9 		        970
drug_wench 		532
willow11 		409
IcarusRisen 		397
stellablue 		333
Ishtar_Isis 		288
sushii 		        246
Xorkoth 		234
absent minded 		231
panic in paradise       227
chicpoena 		220
zombiesarepeaceful      211
MDPVagrant 		200
swilow 		        192
Mariposa 		182
cucarot 		155
center 		        148
narutokun 		147
Pillthrill 		123
AlphaOdure 		108


----------



## hoptis

*Other Drugs*

Other Drugs Posting Stats

*Last 6 Months*



		Code:
	

johanneschimpo 		1810
sixpartseven 		1505
Ham-milton 		1065
GenericMind 		1052
MethaContin 		985
klowns 			953
rave23 			854
sonic 			851
center 			798
phrozen 		769
Tsukasa 		656
Nickatina 		600
gethigh 		594
TheodoreRoosevelt 	548
Mr Blonde 		537
wiggi 			531
burn out 		523
enoughorangejuice? 	522
phatass 		518
canj00feelit? 		450
LightTrailz 		439
jykkE 			396
chinacat311 		368
'medicine cabinet' 	367
drunken_etard 		362
HYDRO_CHRONIC 		355
RorerQuaalude714 	323
Newmoonrecord 		315
pinpoint 		312
caizar 			297
Madmike 		296
narutokun 		293
LivingOnValium 		285
trichr0me 		283
eon_blue 		275
melange 		262
robatussin 		245
thugpassion 		237
Aeon Psyche 		237
biggerstronger 		231
SomeKindaLove 		228
xxl 			225
ChemicalSmile 		220
bulldog8b 		218
Kurrupt 		217
sonnyluv 		207
s1ck 			206
leftwing 		195
DemonXstreeM 		195
absent minded 		194



*Last 3 Months*



		Code:
	

johanneschimpo 		1383
sixpartseven 		1049
center 			642
GenericMind 		618
wiggi 			426
sonic 			421
gethigh 		411
rave23 			406
MethaContin 		348
chinacat311 		323
Ham-milton 		313
phatass 		302
Mr Blonde 		293
jykkE 			272
klowns 			259
Tsukasa 		241
Nickatina 		240
TheodoreRoosevelt 	226
LightTrailz 		221
phrozen 		217
HYDRO_CHRONIC 		199
burn out 		195
pinpoint 		193
Madmike 		191
sonnyluv 		187
RorerQuaalude714 	180
pkt 			179
drunken_etard 		173
enoughorangejuice? 	163
trichr0me 		153
KompelZ 		146
thugpassion 		146
bupropion 		139
Armoth 			137
Sportfisher39 		134
timetohunt 		131
'medicine cabinet' 	128
Missykins 		127
kokaino 		122
celebratefor20 		121
nile420 		119
smackem 		116
lyXw33d 		115
nleksan 		113
LivingOnValium 		111
Alcohol120 		111
xxl 			110
ifonly 			110
ARCHANGEL21 		108
beta1 			106



*Last Month*



		Code:
	

johanneschimpo 		461
sixpartseven 		262
wiggi 			117
Mr Blonde 		115
phatass 		86
enoughorangejuice? 	83
pinpoint 		82
LivingOnValium 		81
phrozen 		78
sonic 			76
MethaContin 		71
Madmike 		70
BingeBoy 		69
klowns 			69
Emily 			68
the_ketaman 		67
Ham-milton 		67
nleksan 		66
ifonly 			60
Alcohol120 		58
burn out 		53
aeguy567 		53
Samadhi 		51
inSaMity 		49
GenericMind 		48
StayinAwake 		47
browntar 		44
MemphisX3 		43
HYDRO_CHRONIC 		43
Spacedementia897 	43
2BSane 			41
'medicine cabinet' 	40
lighterbandit 		39
biggerstronger 		39
kjobo 			39
rangrz 			38
mcwally 		38
edarrin 		37
lyXw33d 		35
sonnyluv 		35
xxl 			34
nile420 		34
DCBAe 			34
unsui 			34
smackem 		32
LightTrailz 		32
Alephnul 		32
KompelZ 		32
emerald07 		31
Sportfisher39 		31


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

can I have some posting stats for S&G please??


----------



## SA

*Sports & Gaming Top 20*

*1 month*



		Code:
	

axl blaze 		38
eDDe9 		        36
Impacto Profundo 	32
Chaos Butterfly 	22
ryanlaughlin 		21
TopRocka 		20
Don Luigi 		20
atri 		        18
Pander Bear 		16
LapDawg 		16
tambourine-man 		14
huntmich 		14
aanallein 		13
Liquid1nsanity 		13
twentysix 		13
PinholeStar 		11
LouReed 		11
felix 		        11
delta_9 		10
Larr_E 		        10




*3 months*



		Code:
	

Impacto Profundo       138
eDDe9 		        90
felix 		        90
axl blaze 		69
tambourine-man 		65
Liquid1nsanity 		54
ryanlaughlin 		45
ClubbinGuido 		45
Don Luigi 		41
Pander Bear 		33
Chaos Butterfly 	33
atri 		        33
LapDawg 		32
L O V E L I F E 	31
3,4-dihydroxyphen 	31
TopRocka 		30
huntmich 		30
forgotmypen 		29
Beatlebot 		28
IcebergSlim 		28



*6 months*



		Code:
	

Impacto Profundo       202
axl blaze 	       169
eDDe9 		       137
felix 		       121
atri 		        96
JerryBlunted 		91
tambourine-man 		88
alasdairm 		87
MaxPowers 		85
Liquid1nsanity 		83
Pander Bear 		82
TopRocka 		75
Nickatina 		62
Chaos Butterfly 	55
Don Luigi 		54
ClubbinGuido 		51
Robot J 		48
L O V E L I F E 	46
ChemicalSmile 		45
ryanlaughlin 		45


----------



## SA

*Top 20 Most Active Forums*



*May - June*



		Code:
	

[U]Forum[/U]                             [U]posts[/U]

The Lounge 		          52591
Other Drugs 		          16315
European & African Drug Discussion  11541
Psychedelic Drugs 		  8253
Sex, Love and Relationships 	  7446
Ecstasy Discussion 		  7176
Australian Social 		  6279
Drug Culture 		          6123
The Dark Side 		          6056
Basic Drug Discussion 		  5412
Second Opinion 		          3893
Current Events and Politics 	  3659
Cannabis Discussion 		  3521
Non-Electronic Music Discussion   3281
New Member Introductions 	  2827
Philosophy and Spirituality 	  2238
Australian Drug Discussion 	  2188
Drugs in the Media 		  1947
Advanced Drug Discussion 	  1897
Sports & Gaming 		  1742





*March - April*



		Code:
	

[U]Forum[/U]                             [U]posts[/U]

The Lounge 		          42263
Other Drugs 		          22282
European & African Drug Discussion 13449
Psychedelic Drugs 		  8564
Australian Social 		  8157
Sex, Love and Relationships       6986
Drug Culture 		          6827
The Dark Side 		          6414
Ecstasy Discussion 		  6356
Cannabis Discussion 		  4672
Basic Drug Discussion 		  4302
Current Events and Politics 	  4112
Second Opinion 		          3442
Film & Television 		  2363
Non-Electronic Music Discussion   2347
Philosophy and Spirituality 	  2165
New Member Introductions 	  2011
Australian Drug Discussion 	  2001
Drugs in the Media 		  1994
Advanced Drug Discussion 	  1854




*January - February*



		Code:
	

[U]Forum[/U]                             [U]posts[/U]

The Lounge 		          28024
Other Drugs 		          20803
Australian Social 		  8931
European & African Drug Discussion  8176
Psychedelic Drugs 		  6773
Sex, Love and Relationships 	  5997
Ecstasy Discussion 		  5428
Drug Culture 		          5002
Current Events and Politics 	  4105
Cannabis Discussion 		  3588
The Dark Side 		          3329
Basic Drug Discussion 		  3088
Second Opinion 		          2724
Drugs in the Media 		  2668
Non-Electronic Music Discussion   2638
Advanced Drug Discussion 	  2569
Film & Television 		  2439
Australian Drug Discussion 	  2332
Philosophy and Spirituality 	  1792
New Member Introductions 	  1772




*Last 12 Months*



		Code:
	

[U]Forum[/U]                             [U]posts[/U]

The Lounge 		          201561
Other Drugs 		          115336
European & African Drug Discussion 60891
Australian Social 	          44026
Psychedelic Drugs 	          39287
Sex, Love and Relationships 	  34741
Ecstasy Discussion   	          31738
Drug Culture 		          31049
The Dark Side 		          26223
Current Events and Politics 	  24366
Basic Drug Discussion 		  20973
Cannabis Discussion 		  20216
Second Opinion 		          16786
Non-Electronic Music Discussion   14317
Australian Drug Discussion 	  13212
Advanced Drug Discussion 	  12387
Drugs in the Media 		  12195
Philosophy and Spirituality 	  11845
Film & Television 		  11159
New Member Introductions 	  10706


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Psychadelicious Discussionosis*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

swilow   		313
samadhi_smiles 		283
Xorkoth 		233
delta_9 		146
SomeKindaLove 		132
B9            		114
Aeon Psyche 		112
tobala      		81
LSDreamer 		70
euphoricnod 		61
Roger&Me 		60
freejroll 		56
Ismene    		55
adrian89987 		46
burn out 		43
lsdongs 		43
feelgoodhit 		42
fizzacyst 		37
Psyduck 		37
Damien    		35


*3 months*


		Code:
	

swilow   		956
samadhi_smiles 		912
Xorkoth 		724
B9            		388
SomeKindaLove 		337
euphoricnod 		334
Youkai      		309
delta_9 		266
feelgoodhit 		247
Ismene    		214
Delsyd      		187
adrian89987 		182
Jamshyd 		158
LSDreamer 		134
Aeon Psyche 		132
tobala      		111
The Wizard 		111
Damien    		105
burn out 		105
Roger&Me 		104


*6 months*


		Code:
	

swilow   		1697
samadhi_smiles 		1444
Xorkoth 		1194
SomeKindaLove 		691
B9            		579
feelgoodhit 		570
Youkai      		524
euphoricnod 		417
Delsyd      		313
adrian89987 		304
Jamshyd 		300
delta_9 		266
Ismene    		264
fastandbulbous 		245
The Wizard 		239
Aeon Psyche 		229
egor         		213
FreedomOfTheMind 	183
inotocracy 		179
psood0nym 		178


----------



## SA

*Advanced Drug Discussion* top 20


*1 month*



		Code:
	

Ham-milton 	        108
fastandbulbous 		53
LuxEtVeritas 		47
Holy_cow 		34
MurphyClox 		27
Jamshyd 		23
Riemann Zeta 		18
NeuronalPerception 	18
negrogesic 		17
nuke 		        17
samadhi_smiles 		17
ebola? 		        17
MattPsy 		16
BilZ0r 		        15
(zonk) 		        15
<pyridinyl_30> 		15
Limpet_Chicken 		15
Pomzazed 		14
grue 		        14
MeDieViL 		12



*3 months*



		Code:
	

Ham-milton 		343
MurphyClox 		163
vecktor 		104
negrogesic 		85
Jamshyd 		70
LuxEtVeritas 		69
fastandbulbous 		68
samadhi_smiles 		58
Riemann Zeta 		57
<pyridinyl_30> 		48
MattPsy 		48
Holy_cow 		46
NeuronalPerception 	40
IlostaMadge 		33
johanneschimpo 		30
haribo1 		29
mad_scientist 		27
Limpet_Chicken 		27
ebola? 		        26
immaturepoop 		25



*6 months*



		Code:
	

Ham-milton 		786
fastandbulbous 		311
haribo1 		222
vecktor 		208
MurphyClox 		185
MattPsy 		168
Jamshyd 		159
LuxEtVeritas 		143
Smyth 		        142
negrogesic 		122
Riemann Zeta 		120
dorothyperkins 		106
Holy_cow 		94
otb01 		        91
samadhi_smiles 		83
narutokun 		80
Bondmaker 		76
johanneschimpo 		75
<pyridinyl_30> 		73
mad_scientist 		69



*1 year*



		Code:
	

Ham-milton 		1394
LuxEtVeritas 		691
fastandbulbous 		572
vecktor 		430
haribo1 		406
MattPsy 		395
Jamshyd 		268
Reminisant B 		262
dorothyperkins 		234
kidamnesiac 		213
Riemann Zeta 		194
MurphyClox 		185
Smyth 		        184
nuke 		        174
Acyl 		        171
hussness 		165
mad_scientist 		158
Adrenochrome 		144
otb01 		        144
samadhi_smiles 		134


----------



## SA

*North & South American Drug Discussion* top 20


*30 days*



		Code:
	

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	27
greenlittlepill         24
MDMARI 		        23
@lterEgo 		18
lilczey 		17
torontojew 		13
dshock 		        13
Damien 		        12
tobala 		        12
shores 		        12
zerograv 		11
ErgotJunkie 		10
bostonboi 		10
sbnodoubt 		10
StarOceanHouse 		9
eye kant spehll 	9
xploit 		        8
Super_D0pe_Ritual 	8
opiphoria 		7
oohcow 		        7



*3 months*



		Code:
	

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	78
greenlittlepill 	61
lilczey 		38
woodpecker 		32
MDMARI 		        29
oohcow 		        28
OzzBozz 		27
Delsyd 		        27
eye kant spehll 	27
waterheart776 		21
RavenousBlonde 		21
torontojew 		20
Madhatter4 		19
@lterEgo 		18
delta_9 		16
rat tat tat tat 	16
'medicine cabinet' 	16
johanneschimpo 		15
sneilburg3000 		15
Damien 		        15



*6 months*



		Code:
	

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	114
lilczey 		76
greenlittlepill 	61
OzzBozz 		60
oohcow 		        56
eye kant spehll 	52
rat tat tat tat 	48
Delsyd 		        45
Youkai 		        44
GratefulFloyd 		43
woodpecker 		41
sneilburg3000 		39
Madhatter4 		38
Trancey 		37
SomeKindaLove 		34
drumnbass420 		30
MDMARI 		        30
nakoma74 		29
nikol 		        29
'medicine cabinet' 	29



*1 year*



		Code:
	

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	240
Youkai 		        118
OzzBozz 		95
lilczey 		84
eye kant spehll 	81
oohcow 		        77
Trancey 		74
Madhatter4 		73
SomeKindaLove 		72
easyzstreet 		69
Delsyd 		        67
rat tat tat tat 	66
greenlittlepill 	61
ODB 		        54
IBeCrazy 		52
'medicine cabinet' 	49
Ravr 		        47
MyNamesJeremyS 		47
drumnbass420 		43
GratefulFloyd 		43


----------



## SA

*Current Events and Politics* Top 20


*30 days*



		Code:
	

dtugg 		        156
tobala 		        98
rachamim 		69
aanallein 		65
Fausty 		        62
neonads 		59
Pander Bear 		49
GoddessLSD-XTC 		48
bingalpaws 		46
barrysays 		46
The_Idler 		45
EA-1475 		43
FrostyMcFailure 	42
spaceyourbass 		42
Mariposa 		40
skunkweed420 		38
beamers 		36
Curious Quetzal 	35
IAmJacksUserName 	34
YOESH! 		        30



*3 months*



		Code:
	

mulberryman 		368
dtugg 		        231
bingalpaws 		219
Kalash 		        217
neonads 		216
rachamim 		189
beamers 		175
tobala 		        163
Fausty 		        149
aanallein 		134
Pander Bear 		127
spaceyourbass 		124
GoddessLSD-XTC 		106
The_Idler 		103
IAmJacksUserName 	94
yummy22 		86
socko 		        79
EA-1475 		73
fritzy 		        62
skunkweed420 		62



*6 months*



		Code:
	

mulberryman 		1335
Kalash 		        752
bingalpaws 		589
rachamim 		370
neonads 		303
dtugg 		        272
tobala 		        269
aanallein 		250
beamers 		240
The_Idler 		183
Fausty 		        162
yummy22 		155
GoddessLSD-XTC 		153
Pander Bear 		152
IAmJacksUserName 	145
socko 		        142
spaceyourbass 		131
JerryBlunted 		124
Tryptamine*Dreamer 	110
smiles828 		109


----------



## SA

*Ecstasy Discussion* top 20


*30 days*



		Code:
	

purplefirefly 		183
mushi mushi 88 		96
MazDan 		        90
royksopp 		76
Care 		        69
FlippingTop 		69
Tab 		        61
Indelibleface 		50
RexHunt 		42
Gaian Planes 		42
Avporx 		        40
oj415 		        38
Newbierock 		37
malakaix 		36
phatass 		32
LSDreamer 		30
drkzk 		        30
GenericMind 		29
nam0r321 		28
PsychedelicPeptide 	27




*3 months*



		Code:
	

purplefirefly 		361
MazDan 		        347
delta_9 		304
AgentSquish 		239
serotoninstorm 		191
Tab 		        187
Indelibleface 		185
Pretty_Diamonds 	163
LSDreamer 		160
RexHunt 		140
FlippingTop 		138
royksopp 		128
Care 		        116
Link_S 		        106
mushi mushi 88 		105
Newbierock 		96
discopupils 		89
red647 		        79
malakaix 		78
Gaian Planes 		73



*6 months*



		Code:
	

serotoninstorm 		772
purplefirefly 		691
MazDan 		        633
Indelibleface 		585
delta_9 		478
AgentSquish 		239
LSDreamer 		224
Tab 		        196
Pretty_Diamonds 	195
RexHunt 		190
Link_S 		        173
FlippingTop 		172
royksopp 		171
infinity2k7 		170
BrodieMan13 		157
GenericMind 		143
Newbierock 		138
nakoma74 		138
Carsick 		133
trancetasy 		126


----------



## SA

*Sex, Love & Relationships* top 20



*30 days*



		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		140
aanallein 		124
xtcgrlatl 		97
Lysis 		        82
Missykins 		81
Beatlebot 		79
Mariposa 		76
MynameisnotDeja 	74
NeoMeeko 		65
Christian Soldier 	59
inotocracy 		58
LoveAlways 		56
GoddessLSD-XTC 		55
0000alphabet0000 	48
Samadhi 		44
GenericMind 		44
Pillthrill 		41
Fausty 		        39
pullstring 		39
PlacentaJuan 		39




*3 months*



		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		299
MethaContin 		294
Beatlebot 		264
aanallein 		264
pullstring 		237
Mariposa 		203
Missykins 		194
xtcgrlatl 		158
Pillthrill 		149
GoddessLSD-XTC 	        137
Lysis 		        134
PriestTheyCalledHim     126
Fausty 		        124
Samadhi 		122
inotocracy 		118
MynameisnotDeja 	112
Rogue Robot 		103
LoveAlways 		99
Jamshyd 		99
GenericMind 		85



*6 months*



		Code:
	

Beatlebot 		619
pullstring 		602
MethaContin 		509
Gaian Planes 		507
aanallein 		346
Mariposa 		343
Pillthrill 		294
GenericMind 		290
drugfukkdrockstar 	273
PriestTheyCalledHim 	234
Rogue Robot 		230
bromance 		211
wizekrak 		200
Fausty 		        198
Missykins 		198
Samadhi 		193
GoddessLSD-XTC 		186
inotocracy 		186
jam uh weezy 		184
trancegirle 		180


----------



## SA

*European & African Drug Discussion* top 20



*30 days*



		Code:
	

TheSpade 		705
felix 		        588
The Kid 		499
entheogenius 		487
Treacle 		365
cherrycolouredfunk 	317
B9 		        264
eDDe9 		        228
Carsick 		218
tribal girl 		209
Ismene 		        173
Karaboudjan 		163
Fishface 		161
fastandbulbous 		146
Evad 		        141
UnfortunateSquid 	135
duck_racer 		123
whoremoaning 		104
PinholeStar 		101
tambourine-man 		88



*3 months*



		Code:
	

TheSpade 		1505
felix 		        1339
cherrycolouredfunk 	1008
entheogenius 		984
eDDe9 		        873
Treacle 		802
The Kid 		695
B9 		        656
Carsick 		639
Deathrow558 		559
tribal girl 		509
Ismene 		        462
Karaboudjan 		417
UnfortunateSquid 	405
Don Luigi 		386
AuraithX 		341
Evad 		        338
duck_racer 		327
fastandbulbous 		305
StoneHappyMonday 	234



*6 months*



		Code:
	

TheSpade 		3458
felix 		        2408
cherrycolouredfunk 	1928
B9 		        1874
eDDe9 		        1653
entheogenius 		1409
Deathrow558 		1392
Carsick 		1269
Treacle 		1249
Karaboudjan 		1193
tribal girl 		969
UnfortunateSquid 	910
The Kid 		870
Don Luigi 		862
AuraithX 		807
fastandbulbous 		734
Ismene 		        710
icancu2k 		545
Evad 		        536
duck_racer 		524


----------



## hoptis

*Science & Technology* top 20

*Last month*



		Code:
	

Fausty 			53
qwe 			49
alasdairm 		42
felix 			28
Dave 			21
william1985 		19
ebola? 			18
neonads 		18
bravo-6 		18
zorn 			16
Jamshyd 		15
MaxPowers 		14
gomakemeasandwich 	14
aanallein 		12
Pander Bear 		12
PGTips 			11
SA 			8
Kul69 			8
eDDe9 			8
Enki 			8


*Last 3 months*



		Code:
	

Fausty 			122
alasdairm 		110
qwe 			71
Dave 			52
felix 			47
zorn 			43
Jamshyd 		40
SA 			38
neonads 		34
william1985 		33
ebola? 			28
Pander Bear 		27
eDDe9 			26
FrostyMcFailure 	24
bravo-6 		24
aanallein 		23
Akoto 			23
Impacto Profundo 	22
Slay 			21
Rogue Robot 		21


*Last 6 months*



		Code:
	

Fausty 			223
alasdairm 		157
Dave 			109
SA 			90
qwe 			84
felix 			74
zorn 			57
Akoto 			49
Jamshyd 		47
neonads 		39
DigitalDuality 		39
recons 			38
eDDe9 			38
aanallein 		35
Slay 			33
Pander Bear 		33
william1985 		33
Carsick 		32
Impacto Profundo 	31
Thick_as_a_Planck 	31


----------



## Infinite Jest

*NEMD*

Last 30:

lystra 		69
AmorRoark 		67
continuousbeing2 		67
Pander Bear 		67
carl 		56
2oclockbeanfiend.2 		53
swilow 		41
ninjadanslarbretabar 		39
steinanwine 		38
Bardo5 		35
tribal girl 		32
spaceyourbass 		32
axl blaze 		30
entheo 		29
michael 		29
Tryptamine*Dreamer 		26
doesntmatter 		24
KillerAtLarge 		23
IcebergSlim 		21
Mysterier 		20

Last 60

Pander Bear 		135
lystra 		125
2oclockbeanfiend.2 		122
continuousbeing2 		107
AmorRoark 		104
ninjadanslarbretabar 		89
swilow 		78
carl 		65
IcebergSlim 		58
spaceyourbass 		55
Bardo5 		55
tribal girl 		53
Tryptamine*Dreamer 		52
iwish 		50
axl blaze 		45
d-phex 		44
steinanwine 		43
Mysterier 		38
michael 		37
entheo 		35

Last 90

Pander Bear 		217
AmorRoark 		193
2oclockbeanfiend.2 		185
ninjadanslarbretabar 		156
lystra 		143
continuousbeing2 		123
tribal girl 		107
iwish 		100
Tryptamine*Dreamer 		97
swilow 		95
Bardo5 		84
d-phex 		82
michael 		78
IcebergSlim 		74
carl 		69
spaceyourbass 		67
Samadhi 		67
Finder 		63
axl blaze 		51
Mysterier 		49


----------



## alasdairm

*film & television *

*one month*


		Code:
	

Impacto Profundo  128
steinanwine       99
HisNameIsFrank    93
AmorRoark         79
ego_loss          60
tribal girl       59
dshock            46
alasdairm         44
ladyinthesky      36
felix             31
IcebergSlim       29
CletusVanDow      27
ryanlaughlin      26
EA-1475           23
junctionalfunkie  22
S.M.F.G           19
Swerz             17
Pillthrill        15
DarthMom          15
EJ                14


*three months*


		Code:
	

Impacto Profundo  350
HisNameIsFrank    211
alasdairm         180
AmorRoark         178
tribal girl       175
steinanwine       152
dshock            137
ego_loss          127
junctionalfunkie  100
felix             100
ladyinthesky      59
EA-1475           59
IcebergSlim       58
EJ                51
colors            49
DarthMom          45
CletusVanDow      41
tambourine-man    41
Pillthrill        39
mariacallas       37


*one year*


		Code:
	

Impacto Profundo  1024
tribal girl       584
HisNameIsFrank    567
alasdairm         497
AmorRoark         429
ego_loss          396
dshock            318
felix             226
wanderlust        193
supertrav77       180
tambourine-man    152
steinanwine       152
IcebergSlim       148
DarthMom          147
ladyinthesky      146
JerryBlunted      146
colors            141
mariacallas       136
egor              135
eggman            135


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

slr - last 30 days


		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		139
LoveAlways 		133
Lysis 			118
Missykins 		109
Mariposa 		88
pullstring 		85
inotocracy 		75
wizekrak 		62
Jamshyd 		59
MynameisnotDeja 	57
electicdoe 		56
Christian Soldier 	55
trancegirle 		54
anna! 			41
The Is 			39
Gldm 			38
BrahamCracker 		35
L O V E L I F E 	35
Pander Bear 		34
Lucky$trike 		33
Nickatina 		32
Noodle 			30
Pillthrill 		30
rant*N*rave 		28
sixpartseven 		28
alasdairm 		27
bighooter 		26
OrAnGePoPsIcLe 		26
Shambles 		25
alexela 		25
aanallein 		24
Modulus 		24
tobala 			23
Rogue Robot 		22
getreal 		22
GoddessLSD-XTC 		22
drugfukkdrockstar 	22
PriestTheyCalledHim 	21
TheDEA.org 		21
Perpetual Indulgence 	20
aeroplanes 		19
Carsick 		19
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	18
eon_blue 		18
alicat72 		17
Tappanzee 		17
chucky1432 		17
Blondie 		16
lunanueva 		16
GenericMind 		16
ladyinthesky 		16
Samadhi 		16
dyslecstasy 		16
toa$t 			16
EA-1475 		16
Johnny1 		15
MidnightBaby 		15
iboner 			15
ebola? 			15
QuestionEverything 	15
jaymie 			15
HeyDude 		14
WinfordCTerrell 	14
serotonin-system 	14
firefighter 		14
The Monkey Mantra 	14
greenfalcon 		13
Nwalmaer 		13
djfriendly 		13
Meteorite 		13
NeoMeeko 		13
discopupils 		13
lifeguardsleeps 	13
fastandbulbous 		13
Tech Kinetics 		13
Vivian 			12
double ewe 		12
threesfoursfives 	12
Lucy Ford 		12
TwistedReality 		11
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 	11
AmorRoark 		11
CII~360 		11
panic in paradise 	11
exarkann 		11
drumnbass420 		10
glitterbizkit 		10
ugly 			10
Doppelganger 		10
Enki 			10
Fallen1 		10
Dude,ImnotDAVE 		10
fengtau 		10
shotgunsinthehall 	10
DivineMomenT 		10
Kyk 			9
MaxPowers 		9
Agent Orange 		9
quadratik 		9
n3ophy7e 		9

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*n&sadd*

*one month*


		Code:
	

~*geN E*~ 		25
@lterEgo 		20
4EverTweakin 		14
EUGNX 			13
Irie Media 		12
Youkai 			12
opiates&me 		12
ControlDenied 		12
quadratik 		11
rearranged 		10
SyntheticBoy 		9
toronto.fool 		9
crankheart 		9
silvernavi 		9
SomeKindaLove 		9
woodpecker 		8
greg11 			8
stoneydaze08 		7
ForceSith 		7
CocksuckerNJ 		7

*3 months*


		Code:
	

~*geN E*~ 		78
@lterEgo 		55
greenlittlepill 	50
lilczey 		44
MDMARI 			41
4EverTweakin 		37
quadratik 		35
woodpecker 		31
bodymore 		29
SomeKindaLove 		26
Delsyd 			25
'medicine cabinet' 	25
Damien 			20
ControlDenied 		20
oohcow 			20
sbnodoubt 		18
Youkai 			17
ODB 			17
sneilburg3000 		16
eye kant spehll 	16

*one year*


		Code:
	

~*geN E*~ 		257
Youkai 			112
lilczey 		104
SomeKindaLove 		92
OzzBozz 		91
oohcow 			89
eye kant spehll 	79
Delsyd 			77
Trancey 		68
Madhatter4 		66
'medicine cabinet' 	64
rat tat tat tat 	64
greenlittlepill 	63
woodpecker 		63
@lterEgo 		55
easyzstreet 		54
ODB 			53
GratefulFloyd 		51
4EverTweakin 		49
MyNamesJeremyS 		47


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*support*

*one year*


		Code:
	

felix 		636
TheLoveBandit 	274
SA 		240
Slay 		199
alasdairm 	161
Infinite Jest 	102
ClubbinGuido 	99
tambourine-man 	98
Gaian Planes 	92
Rogue Robot 	66
Splatt 		55
swilow 		50
Impacto Profundo49
UnSquare 	48
pennywise 	47
Damien 		43
delta_9 	42
MazDan 		42
Finder 		40
chr1.5 		38
Madhatter4 	37
Klue 		35
GenericMind 	34
zephyr 		34
hoptis 		31
guineaPig 	30
LiLc 		29
animal_cookie 	26
Winding Vines 	26
blissfulMenace 	26
sixpartseven 	25
SomeKindaLove	25
Ham-milton 	25
DigitalDuality 	24
Chaos Butterfly 24
smp150 		22
forgotten 	22
eDDe9 		21
TALLY 		21
Fry-d- 		21
DarthMom 	20
The_Idler 	20
iwish 		18
randycaver 	18
Beatlebot 	18
B9 		17
ladyinthesky 	17
mugabe 		17
N'Perception 	16
DG 		16

alasdair


----------



## hoptis

*Healthy Living stats*


*Last Month*



		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 			49
paranoia_ 			33
Mehm 				30
MynameisnotDeja 		24
mariacallas 			18
Dave 				14
Pander Bear 			13
(zonk) 				13
The Is 				12
bingalpaws 			12
Portillo 			11
bighooter 			11
xxkcxx 				10
negrogesic 			10
sunset117 			10
Impacto Profundo 		10
ebola? 				9
Jamshyd 			9
firefighter 			9
sandy 				9


*Last 3 Months*



		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 			101
Mehm 				83
KStoner6tb 			55
Dave 				55
bingalpaws 			51
bravo-6 			50
MynameisnotDeja 		44
phactor 			41
NeuronalPerception 		38
ebola? 				37
mariacallas 			36
paranoia_ 			35
p-mo 				32
aanallein 			31
waterheart776 			30
bighooter 			27
alicat72 			27
negrogesic 			27
Enki 				25
Jamshyd 			24


*Last 12 Months*



		Code:
	

Mehm 				164
Gaian Planes 			136
Dave 				103
Rogue Robot 			97
aanallein 			93
mariacallas 			92
bingalpaws 			90
MynameisnotDeja 		84
blissfulMenace 			80
Perpetual Indulgence 		78
wizekrak 			75
NeuronalPerception 		70
Amebix 				66
firefighter 			65
Pillthrill 			64
yougene 			59
clamjuice 			56
KStoner6tb 			55
Jamshyd 			55
ebola? 				53


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*The Whole Site*

=====================


For members who don't know, the staff forum is called "The Plugging Hole" per popular vote amongst staff.  I left it in there so you can have a feel for how much staff discussion is really going on compared to forum traffic.  Also, the "Realm of Epic Fail" is what used to be our "Worst of BL" where we throw crap that doesn't belong, but we need to keep for recording offenders and other stupid stuff   Essentially, it's a waste bin that is only held until we're sure it can be thrown out.

*1 month*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		13031
Other Drugs 		10859
European & African Drug Discussion 		7646
Sex, Love and Relationships 		4670
Psychedelic Drugs 		4350
Ecstasy Discussion 		4004
The Dark Side 		2961
Archive - EADD 		2591
Current Events and Politics 		2472
Basic Drug Discussion 		2297
Drug Culture 		1995
Cannabis Discussion 		1959
Australian Social 		1923
The Plugging Hole 		1829
Second Opinion 		1664
New Member Introductions 		1294
Australian Drug Discussion 		1288
Reported posts 		1212
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		1129
Advanced Drug Discussion 		1096
Film & Television 		1046
Healthy Living 		1034
Philosophy and Spirituality 		889
Sports & Gaming 		838
Music & DJs 		756
Midwest USA 		677
Trip Reports 		661
Science & Technology 		621
North & South American Drug Discussion 		543
Realm of Epic Fail 		539
Drugs in the Media 		537
Legal Discussion 		518
Steroid Discussion 		426
North & South American Social 		404
Pillreports Discussion 		389
College & University 		355
Words 		327
Support 		321
Archive - TDS 		286
The Front Page 		259
Australian Events 		120
Testing Grounds 		109
Pill Testing Q&A 		92
Warnings/Alerts 		84
Other North and South American Regions 		78
Homeless Threads 		75
European & African Events 		71
Pillreports Staff Discussion 		55
Archive - The Lounge 		52
Roll Call 		40
Northeast USA 		32
Anonymous Posting 		31
Best of Bluelight 		28
Drug Studies 		23
Archive - OD 		13
Archive - NMI 		10
A&F Archive 		7
North & South American Events 		5
Bluelight Shrine 		3
Announcements 		2
Archive - C&U 		1


*3 monhts*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		64409
Other Drugs 		29293
European & African Drug Discussion 		22333
Psychedelic Drugs 		15155
Sex, Love and Relationships 		12213
Ecstasy Discussion 		11790
The Dark Side 		10691
Current Events and Politics 		7684
The Plugging Hole 		7567
Drug Culture 		7470
Basic Drug Discussion 		7434
Australian Social 		6918
Cannabis Discussion 		6810
Second Opinion 		6174
Archive - EADD 		5710
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		4606
Reported posts 		4430
Archive - OD 		4299
Australian Drug Discussion 		4285
New Member Introductions 		4193
Film & Television 		4094
Advanced Drug Discussion 		3840
Philosophy and Spirituality 		3763
Realm of Epic Fail 		3283
Healthy Living 		2790
Sports & Gaming 		2668
Drugs in the Media 		2360
Science & Technology 		2066
Trip Reports 		2007
North & South American Drug Discussion 		1932
Music & DJs 		1901
Archive - TDS 		1714
Midwest USA 		1556
Legal Discussion 		1516
North & South American Social 		1461
Steroid Discussion 		1454
Pillreports Discussion 		1250
Support 		1187
Archive - The Lounge 		1136
A&F Archive 		1075
Words 		854
College & University 		760
The Front Page 		736
Archive - DC 		542
Testing Grounds 		488
Warnings/Alerts 		347
Archive - SLR 		298
Other North and South American Regions 		264
Homeless Threads 		239
Archive - NMI 		238
Australian Events 		234
Pill Testing Q&A 		229
European & African Events 		176
Archive - Australian Social 		127
Roll Call 		115
Best of Bluelight 		113
Pillreports Staff Discussion 		101
Anonymous Posting 		93
Northeast USA 		84
Archive - CD 		73
Drug Studies 		53
North & South American Events 		25
Announcements 		15
Bluelight Shrine 		14
Harm Reduction 		8
Archive - Australian Drug Discussion 		4
Drug FAQs 		3
Archive - C&U 		1


*6 monhts*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		137991
Other Drugs 		55074
European & African Drug Discussion 		39030
Psychedelic Drugs 		29038
Sex, Love and Relationships 		23285
Ecstasy Discussion 		22263
The Dark Side 		19126
Drug Culture 		16416
Basic Drug Discussion 		15265
Australian Social 		15262
Current Events and Politics 		13688
The Plugging Hole 		13470
Cannabis Discussion 		12633
Second Opinion 		12456
Archive - EADD 		8959
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		8361
Reported posts 		7908
New Member Introductions 		7698
Australian Drug Discussion 		7614
Philosophy and Spirituality 		7469
Film & Television 		7032
Advanced Drug Discussion 		6538
Archive - OD 		6442
Sports & Gaming 		5296
Drugs in the Media 		5245
Realm of Epic Fail 		4842
Healthy Living 		4535
Trip Reports 		3984
North & South American Drug Discussion 		3972
Science & Technology 		3758
Music & DJs 		3318
Legal Discussion 		2872
Archive - TDS 		2870
North & South American Social 		2781
Midwest USA 		2726
Steroid Discussion 		2487
Archive - DC 		2454
Support 		2405
Pillreports Discussion 		2312
A&F Archive 		2256
The Front Page 		1747
Archive - The Lounge 		1711
College & University 		1509
Words 		1483
Testing Grounds 		1368
Archive - NMI 		900
Archive - Australian Social 		889
Archive - NEMD 		863
Warnings/Alerts 		679
Northeast USA 		594
Archive - SLR 		471
Other North and South American Regions 		415
Homeless Threads 		412
Australian Events 		367
European & African Events 		351
Pill Testing Q&A 		351
Bluelight Shrine 		269
Archive - CD 		256
Roll Call 		234
Anonymous Posting 		201
Pillreports Staff Discussion 		200
Best of Bluelight 		181
Archive - M&DJ 		144
Archive - ED 		88
Drug Studies 		74
Archive - PD 		66
Archive - AUS-ASIA Events 		53
Drug FAQs 		37
North & South American Events 		34
Announcements 		31
Archive - CEP 		28
Concluded Studies 		8
Harm Reduction 		8
Archive - BDD 		7
Drug Testing Q&A 		6
Archive - Australian Drug Discussion 		5
Archive - C&U 		1


*12 monhts*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		232505
Other Drugs 		123630
European & African Drug Discussion 		71421
Psychedelic Drugs 		49883
Sex, Love and Relationships 		41199
Australian Social 		40479
Ecstasy Discussion 		39071
Drug Culture 		33503
The Dark Side 		31341
Basic Drug Discussion 		25752
Current Events and Politics 		25459
Cannabis Discussion 		24134
The Plugging Hole 		21326
Second Opinion 		20852
Archive - EADD 		15646
Non-Electronic Music Discussion 		15542
Reported posts 		15341
Australian Drug Discussion 		15148
Advanced Drug Discussion 		14264
Film & Television 		13706
Philosophy and Spirituality 		13504
New Member Introductions 		13366
Drugs in the Media 		12212
Sports & Gaming 		9270
Trip Reports 		8047
Healthy Living 		8039
Science & Technology 		7735
North & South American Drug Discussion 		7700
Archive - OD 		7024
Realm of Epic Fail 		6784
Midwest USA 		6521
Music & DJs 		5804
Legal Discussion 		5279
Support 		5089
Archive - The Lounge 		5088
North & South American Social 		4697
The Front Page 		4300
Archive - TDS 		4214
Steroid Discussion 		4095
Archive - DC 		3976
Pillreports Discussion 		3348
Archive - PD 		3208
Testing Grounds 		2780
College & University 		2749
Archive - NEMD 		2722
Words 		2660
A&F Archive 		2576
Archive - Australian Social 		1600
Best of Bluelight 		1345
Warnings/Alerts 		1278
Archive - AUS-ASIA Events 		993
Archive - NMI 		989
Northeast USA 		924
Archive - M&DJ 		890
Bluelight Shrine 		789
European & African Events 		770
Archive - SLR 		743
Other North and South American Regions 		708
Australian Events 		665
Archive - CD 		574
Pill Testing Q&A 		518
Roll Call 		465
Archive - CEP 		436
Homeless Threads 		420
Archive - ED 		327
Pillreports Staff Discussion 		283
Drug Studies 		248
Anonymous Posting 		234
Archive - Australian Drug Discussion 		148
Concluded Studies 		110
Archive - SO 		81
Announcements 		62
Drug FAQs 		43
North & South American Events 		34
Archive - Healthy Living 		24
Harm Reduction 		19
Archive - BDD 		7
Drug Testing Q&A 		6
Archive - C&U 		1


----------



## hoptis

*Other Drugs*

*Last 6 Months*



		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		2905
johanneschimpo 		2651
sixpartseven 		1835
LightTrailz 		1264
william1985 		1150
MemphisX3 		995
BingeBoy 		971
ayoOC80 		859
wiggi 			787
leftwing 		779
GenericMind 		759
djsim 			590
sonic 			556
Ham-milton 		540
gethigh 		485
phrozen 		407
sunset117 		383
enoughorangejuice? 	369
pallidamors 		358
ARCHANGEL21 		351
pinpoint 		307
phatass 		301
burn out 		290
gomakemeasandwich 	272
Cane2theLeft 		266
RainingDownOxy 		244
Tchort 			242
RoxiPoppyGirl 		240
MethaContin 		237
Atlien3 		234
SomeKindaLove 		227
'medicine cabinet' 	225
triiper 		219
emjay 			217
kadaj 			207
bighooter 		203
dokomo 			199
Dxmmonster 		191
ofukibenhearB4 		191
tobala 			189
the_ketaman 		186
mikemikemike 		186
brentxzi 		183
sonnyluv 		179
Roxicodone King 	178
JahRed24x 		166
PARooolller 		165
nukka 			165
memphis10 		160
Madmike 		158


*Last 3 Months*



		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		1872
johanneschimpo 		1392
william1985 		925
sixpartseven 		828
ayoOC80 		631
GenericMind 		610
BingeBoy 		454
MemphisX3 		430
LightTrailz 		384
sunset117 		383
djsim 			381
pallidamors 		358
gethigh 		348
wiggi 			316
leftwing 		246
RainingDownOxy 		234
sonic 			231
emjay 			217
enoughorangejuice? 	217
Atlien3 		210
triiper 		202
Cane2theLeft 		200
ARCHANGEL21 		191
ofukibenhearB4 		191
Tchort 			185
SomeKindaLove 		183
kadaj 			175
phrozen 		164
JahRed24x 		162
rachamim 		155
Roxicodone King 	153
RoxiPoppyGirl 		151
bighooter 		149
QuasiStoned 		136
dokomo 			132
malfunkshun 		130
sp0r 			123
eon_blue 		122
Desdenova 		121
burn out 		118
hexxx 			112
BumpyJohnson 		111
tobala 			105
PARooolller 		104
mike716 		103
'medicine cabinet' 	103
mikemikemike 		102
monstanoodle 		100
Geist89 		99
phatass 		96


*Last Month*



		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		380
johanneschimpo 		358
william1985 		263
pallidamors 		211
GenericMind 		204
ofukibenhearB4 		184
djsim 			159
rachamim 		155
Tchort 			138
sixpartseven 		118
wiggi 			118
Desdenova 		117
emjay 			98
sp0r 			91
Atlien3 		86
ArtVandalay 		80
Shambles 		75
PsYcHoAcTiViSt 		74
dokomo 			70
monstanoodle 		69
GETYAGUN!!11 		67
nabollocks 		67
DJ25 			65
taitpeter 		63
the_ketaman 		61
kadaj 			61
BumpyJohnson 		56
RainingDownOxy 		56
dwg52378 		53
chrisinabox 		52
ClubbinGuido 		52
sonic 			50
kratom luver 		49
QuasiStoned 		49
ThePharmacist25 	49
keygen 			48
Subreflex 		48
TheTwighlight 		48
eon_blue 		47
bighooter 		47
Cane2theLeft 		46
JahRed24x 		46
NJ2NYC2NJ 		45
Binge Artist 		45
LightTrailz 		44
Lost and Confused 	43
rangrz 			42
DopaMan 		42
enoughorangejuice? 	42
sunset117 		39


----------



## alasdairm

*nmi*



		Code:
	

[b]one month[/b]
Rogue Robot 	203
ladyinthesky 	126
Slay 		73
Enki 		72
miasma 		33
Aeon Psyche 	17
J@germe1ster 	14
TheLoveBandit 	14
felix 		13
hoptis 		12
turtlefromla 	11
ketamind 	10
Damien 		9
ChemicalSmile 	9
hydro/oxy 	8
PsYcHoAcTiViSt 	8
herekitty 	7
Maya314 	7
beyondgone 	7
Pharcyde 	7

[b]three months[/b]
Rogue Robot 	699
ladyinthesky 	553
Slay 		287
Enki 		107
Walks 		94
felix 		73
hoptis 		64
Gaian Planes 	44
LiLc 		40
Damien 		40
miasma 		38
Pharcyde 	37
redbluedisc 	31
timothy32987 	30
TheLoveBandit 	27
tobala 		26
patientforever 	21
LeydenM 	19
Aeon Psyche 	17
Deathrow558 	15

[b]one year
Slay 		1787
Rogue Robot 	1373
ladyinthesky 	730
Deathrow558 	694
New 		352
Pharcyde 	332
Damien 		270
felix 		264
TheLoveBandit 	163
Gaian Planes 	162
hoptis 		148
miasma 		125
iwish 		124
Enki 		111
Walks 		94
tobala 		93
Klue 		93
euphoricnod 	70
StayinAwake 	68
Arzi 		64

alasdair


----------



## hoptis

*Basic Drug Discussion*

*Last Month*



		Code:
	

Temeraroius 		99
Bob Loblaw 		94
Obyron 			93
GenericMind 		62
monstanoodle 		61
Mr Blonde 		60
Tsukasa 		45
PsYcHoAcTiViSt 		40
PunjiStick 		40
DJ25 			40
djsim 			39
ThePharmacist25 	37
Dxmmonster 		35
phatass 		35
rangrz 			32
TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE 	31
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		29
stonedxixam 		26
Lost and Confused 	26
the_ketaman 		25


*Last 3 Months*



		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		167
GenericMind 		157
djsim 			152
Bob Loblaw 		141
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		140
phatass 		121
Tsukasa 		113
Temeraroius 		100
Obyron 			93
TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE 	89
sunset117 		88
DJ25 			85
monstanoodle 		85
Sportfisher39 		73
rangrz 			71
Dxmmonster 		63
sponger 		59
the_ketaman 		56
/navarone/ 		53
Psilo707 		51


*Last 6 Months*



		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		328
phatass 		288
Sportfisher39 		232
FrostyMcFailure 	216
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		207
johanneschimpo 		207
Tsukasa 		198
Ham-milton 		194
GenericMind 		189
Bob Loblaw 		186
djsim 			177
Psilo707 		125
monstanoodle 		116
shmeglyn 		108
Temeraroius 		100
the_ketaman 		100
rangrz 			99
Obyron 			93
DJ25 			93
TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE 	92


----------



## alasdairm

*drug culture*

*one month*


		Code:
	

euphoricnod 		35
lacey k 		33
Shambles 		30
sp0r 			30
missfeelgood 		29
McFly 			26
Caffeinated 		22
rachamim 		22
Nagelfar 		21
malfunkshun 		20
puckboy 		20
Larson0 		19
rangrz 			18
mandiman 		17
Pillthrill 		16
thujone 		16
kzorro 			16
kelvanE 		16
cola 			16
enoughorangejuice? 	15

*three months*


		Code:
	

euphoricnod 		105
Shambles 		98
the_ketaman 		90
cola 			80
McFly 			79
rangrz 			77
lacey k 		75
GenericMind 		62
enoughorangejuice? 	54
peacebone 		54
puckboy 		54
MistaJeff 		50
discopupils 		50
ClubbinGuido 		48
Slay 			47
malfunkshun 		45
Carl Landrover 		44
mushi mushi 88 		43
nukka 			42
kzorro 			41

*six months*


		Code:
	

euphoricnod 		274
rangrz 			198	
lacey k 		181
Pillthrill 		175
the_ketaman 		171
cola 			159
Slay 			154
phrozen 		143
Carl Landrover 		143
ClubbinGuido 		138
mushi mushi 88 		126
Shambles 		124
GenericMind 		123
leftwing 		122
nukka 			108
enoughorangejuice? 	103
discopupils 		103
'medicine cabinet' 	99
puckboy 		98
BingeBoy 		96

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*slr*

*one month*


		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		89
electicdoe 		54
Mariposa 		49
drugfukkdrockstar 	41
The Is 			38
GenericMind 		36
InTherapy82 		36
GanjaBabe 		36
MynameisnotDeja 	35
Missykins 		33
Doppelganger 		31
Lysis 			29
rant*N*rave 		28
XperienceMe 		27
Beatlebot 		24
lylavci 		23
jimmyblaze1 		23
pullstring 		23
L O V E L I F E 	20
wizekrak 		20

*three months*


		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		368
MynameisnotDeja 	294
Lysis 			208
electicdoe 		194
Missykins 		192
rant*N*rave 		188
MethaContin 		188
The Is 			181
wizekrak 		173
Jamshyd 		170
Mariposa 		169
GenericMind 		146
pullstring 		134
toa$t 			131
L O V E L I F E 	125
GoddessLSD-XTC 		104
LoveAlways 		95
PriestTheyCalledHim 	94
Pillthrill 		87
fastandbulbous 		86

*six months*


		Code:
	

Gaian Planes 		684
Missykins 		458
MynameisnotDeja 	416
Lysis 			413
Mariposa 		379
aanallein 		321
pullstring 		305
Jamshyd 		276
wizekrak 		273
LoveAlways 		272
GoddessLSD-XTC 		238
Pillthrill 		236
Beatlebot 		236
MethaContin 		235
The Is 			230
rant*N*rave 		225
inotocracy 		220
GenericMind 		220
electicdoe 		214
PriestTheyCalledHim 	210

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*second opinion*

*one month*


		Code:
	

Jamshyd 		63
MynameisnotDeja 	43
spork 			43
MaxPowers 		39
Rogue Robot 		36
n3ophy7e 		31
eDDe9 			31
AmorRoark 		28
lacey k 		24
Impacto Profundo 	23
TheSpade 		20
felix 			19
merdenoms 		19
IAMTHOUGHTS 		16
auto238367 		16
Pander Bear 		16
Pillthrill 		15
ControlDenied 		15
junctionalfunkie 	14
mrjackjones 		14

*three months*


		Code:
	

Jamshyd 		196
spork 			181
MynameisnotDeja 	161
n3ophy7e 		115
Rogue Robot 		89
MaxPowers 		74
Impacto Profundo 	73
eDDe9 			68
Pander Bear 		61
AmorRoark 		58
TheSpade 		55
felix 			53
Pillthrill 		44
vibr8tor 		43
SA 			43
IAMTHOUGHTS 		40
QuestionEverything 	36
alasdairm 		35
auto238367 		35
papasomni 		34

*six months*


		Code:
	

spork 			437
Jamshyd 		346
pennywise 		245
n3ophy7e 		231
MynameisnotDeja 	226
felix 			217
Impacto Profundo 	206
eDDe9 			203
LoveAlways 		199
AmorRoark 		181
Rogue Robot 		176
alasdairm 		157
SA 			149
vibr8tor 		146
Pander Bear 		133
Gaian Planes 		130
Pillthrill 		124
alicat72 		117
Shambles 		114
DarthMom 		92

alasdair


----------



## hoptis

*Other Drugs*

*Last month*


		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		318
wiggi 			186
mmmCHRISx 		173
Captain.Heroin 		172
johanneschimpo 		156
GenericMind 		118
ilovechronic 		115
Opiatesrarely 		112
sixpartseven 		111
Tchort 			108
monstanoodle 		102
mellowfellow420 	100
dwg52378 		94
rachamim 		94
PillPoppingAnimal 	87
Akomplice 		86
antbanks99 		82
ohline 			82
morphonorconic 		81
Valium 			80
sunset117 		80
leftwing 		79
newbie22 		77
chrisinabox 		77
ofukibenhearB4 		75
beta1 			74
sonic 			74
Cane2theLeft 		60
mrjackjones 		59
mr.dopeman 		58
TheMatador 		57
svacheme3 		56
e4rolls 		56
DJ25 			55
drunken_etard 		51
Panacea 		50
Binge Artist 		49
PureLife 		48
Colmes 			48
hexxx 			47
dokomo 			47
dexforfood 		46
tayboox3 		44
william1985 		43
HYDRO_CHRONIC 		43
Foul Play 		42
xxkcxx 			42
LightTrailz 		42
keygen 			41
oh-pana321 		40


*Last 3 months*


		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		789
johanneschimpo 		756
djsim 			491
Captain.Heroin 		356
ofukibenhearB4 		342
wiggi 			318
mmmCHRISx 		298
Tchort 			286
sixpartseven 		286
rachamim 		278
PillPoppingAnimal 	264
GenericMind 		259
william1985 		249
monstanoodle 		217
morphonorconic 		184
sonic 			182
BingeBoy 		176
Cane2theLeft 		172
chrisinabox 		171
ilovechronic 		164
ohline 			152
dwg52378 		140
Akomplice 		139
evolutionofthemind 	136
LightTrailz 		131
Desdenova 		126
kratom luver 		124
taitpeter 		119
dokomo 			119
leftwing 		115
Valium 			115
sunset117 		114
Opiatesrarely 		113
rolls 			109
QuasiStoned 		105
Tomer 			104
burn out 		103
DJ25 			102
mellowfellow420 	101
Binge Artist 		100
PureLife 		98
TheMatador 		96
drunken_etard 		93
sp0r 			90
e4rolls 		90
beta1 			90
antbanks99 		87
Lost and Confused 	86
svacheme3 		84
ellua 			84


*Last 6 months*


		Code:
	

Mr Blonde 		2678
johanneschimpo 		2106
sixpartseven 		1124
william1985 		1124
djsim 			841
GenericMind 		775
wiggi 			759
ayoOC80 		740
BingeBoy 		715
LightTrailz 		693
MemphisX3 		641
leftwing 		500
sunset117 		491
ofukibenhearB4 		446
gethigh 		424
Tchort 			422
sonic 			412
pallidamors 		403
Cane2theLeft 		371
rachamim 		368
Captain.Heroin 		356
mmmCHRISx 		306
Atlien3 		293
monstanoodle 		289
RainingDownOxy 		287
enoughorangejuice? 	276
PillPoppingAnimal 	276
triiper 		254
ARCHANGEL21 		244
dokomo 			242
phrozen 		240
bighooter 		231
morphonorconic 		228
QuasiStoned 		227
chrisinabox 		218
emjay 			217
burn out 		215
Akomplice 		214
JahRed24x 		205
SomeKindaLove 		201
Desdenova 		198
kadaj 			187
Binge Artist 		187
RoxiPoppyGirl 		187
ilovechronic 		180
hexxx 			177
Geist89 		177
taitpeter 		176
ellua 			175
DJ25 			174


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Most Active Forums*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 				19724
European & African Drug Discussion 	10672
Other Drugs 				9504
The Dark Side 				5159
Ecstasy Discussion 			4465
Sex, Love and Relationships 		4182
Psychedelic Drugs 			4090
Cannabis Discussion 			3318
Basic Drug Discussion 			3269
Drug Culture 				3109


*3 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 				46113
European & African Drug Discussion 	25265
Other Drugs 				24609
Ecstasy Discussion 			12330
Psychedelic Drugs 			11553
The Dark Side 				10569
Sex, Love and Relationships 		9904
Basic Drug Discussion	 		9192
Archive - EADD 				8758
Cannabis Discussion 			8192


*6 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 				106160
Other Drugs 				53729
European & African Drug Discussion 	43339
Psychedelic Drugs 			26408
Ecstasy Discussion 			24504
Sex, Love and Relationships 		22212
The Dark Side 				20412
Archive - EADD 				20120
Basic Drug Discussion 			17060
Drug Culture 				15261


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*ED Stats*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

FlowMotion 		184
MazDan 			159
Thizzerfershizzer 	121
purplefirefly 		119
Fjones 			86
Whacked_Out 		85
Tab 			70
stonedandrolling89 	63
Care 			62
indigoaura 		53
phatass 		53
Indelibleface 		52
shroomster 		50
Zzyzx 			46
Leftley 		45
RhythmSpring 		43
FlippingTop 		40
daisypearl 		40
Doc X 			38
Informer112 		36


*2 month*


		Code:
	

MazDan	 		463
FlowMotion 		279
Thizzerfershizzer 	254
purplefirefly 		191
Indelibleface 		151
Care	 		148
shroomster 		101
Zzyzx 			100
rickolasnice 		97
Whacked_Out 		97
phatass 		95
Tab 			89
Fjones 			88
stonedandrolling89 	84
Xevro 			78
FlippingTop 		78
EnYAY 			62
Pretty_Diamonds 	58
mylifemyradio 		56
Informer112 		55


*3 month*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			606
FlowMotion 		394
Thizzerfershizzer 	285
purplefirefly 		265
Indelibleface 		209
Care 			196
serotoninstorm 		167
Zzyzx 			144
shroomster 		134
Xevro 			111
phatass 		111
rickolasnice 		103
stonedandrolling89 	101
discopupils 		101
Tab 			97
Whacked_Out 		97
EnYAY 			91
mandiman 		88
Fjones 			88
FlippingTop 		87


*6 month*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			1193
purplefirefly 		648
FlowMotion 		550
Isolator 		540
Care 			538
Indelibleface 		449
serotoninstorm 		423
RexHunt 		315
Thizzerfershizzer 	285
mushi mushi 88 		278
Zzyzx 			241
Xevro 			224
discopupils 		221
FlippingTop 		218
Tab 			190
Pretty_Diamonds 	189
AgentSquish 		185
shroomster 		173
rickolasnice 		173
sublimer45er 		156


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Psychadelicatessin Menu Items*

Per a recent request, your forum stats:

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Shambles 		446
swilow 			262
uniter 			259
dread 			243
*Love*Lite* 		238
Xorkoth 		224
Thatmdmahead 		223
Roger&Me 		206
Cosmic Charlie 		171
Nibiru 			136
NeuroDr 		128
The Winner!! 		120
straycatphizzle		118
TheAppleCore 		102
any major dude 		92
IGNVS 			90
delta_9 		70
Changed 		61
OrneTTe 		59
amor fati 		54


*3 months*


		Code:
	

swilow 			771
Shambles 		641
Gaian Planes 		637
Roger&Me 		602
*Love*Lite* 		591
dread 			576
Xorkoth 		531
Cosmic Charlie 		499
delta_9 		406
uniter 			322
NeuroDr 		300
Delsyd 			296
amor fati 		269
IGNVS 			228
Thatmdmahead 		226
B9 			226
The Winner!! 		218
any major dude 		185
TheAppleCore 		182
fastandbulbous 		174


*6 months*


		Code:
	

swilow 			1355
Gaian Planes 		1099
Xorkoth 		930
Shambles 		871
Cosmic Charlie 		818
Roger&Me 		760
*Love*Lite* 		650
B9 			602
dread 			598
delta_9 		508
Delsyd 			483
feelgoodhit 		456
IGNVS 			450
amor fati 		416
uniter 			354
NeuroDr 		335
fastandbulbous 		326
TheAppleCore 		250
tobala 			247
Thatmdmahead 		226


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Was C&U Now known as E&C*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Rogue Robot 		25
Lysis 			25
PottedMeat 		14
Kyk 			10
ThaiDie4 		8
PharmTech09 		8
**hAyzzZZ** 		7
EnYAY 			6
Chaos Butterfly 	6
ChiTown23 		6
ebola? 			6
Z Y G G Y 		6
Mehm 			5
TheLoveBandit 		5
ranma 			5
FrostyMcFailure 	4
copelandia. 		4
LivingInTheMoment 	4
wizekrak 		4
marsmellow 		4


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Lysis 			77
Rogue Robot 		70
Kyk 			65
ebola? 			19
mrs_mia_wallace 	19
euphoricnod 		17
Chaos Butterfly 	17
InTherapy82 		17
Bedhead 		16
Kilgore 		16
PottedMeat 		15
entheo 			15
ControlDenied 		13
Transcendence 		13
An Iz 			12
satricion 		12
Roujaxian 		11
AmorRoark 		11
Temeraroius 		10
mdmantpa 		9


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Rogue Robot 		154
Lysis 			89
Kyk 			70
Chaos Butterfly 	41
wizekrak 		30
mrs_mia_wallace 	29
ebola? 			24
Kilgore 		22
InTherapy82 		20
AmorRoark 		19
Transcendence 		18
ControlDenied 		18
euphoricnod 		17
Bedhead 		16
Enlitx 			15
PottedMeat 		15
entheo 			15
satricion 		13
[removed]		13
onetwothreefour 	13


----------



## hoptis

*Other Drugs*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

Unknown 		293
leftwing 		248
Captain.Heroin 		231
djsim 			204
Johnny blue 		188
shake2 			182
pallidamors 		168
Tchort 			127
Bob Loblaw 		108
Desdenova 		90
StaffWriter 		87
johanneschimpo 		77
monstanoodle 		77
Self_Cultivated 	76
Floaters 		75
wiggi 			72
Cane2theLeft 		72
beta1 			72
dragonslayer428 	71
a100unitSHOT 		67


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Unknown 		988
leftwing 		898
Johnny blue 		891
xxkcxx 			738
pallidamors 		650
Captain.Heroin 		644
djsim 			608
johanneschimpo 		583
2muchpain 		463
Mr Blonde 		457
shake2 			450
beta1 			394
Binge Artist 		381
rath 			341
QuasiStoned 		292
mmmCHRISx 		291
PillPoppingAnimal 	286
Tchort 			268
Cane2theLeft 		265
MemphisX3 		258


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

leftwing 		1633
Mr Blonde 		1333
johanneschimpo 		1308
xxkcxx 			1158
Johnny blue 		1154
Unknown 		1093
Captain.Heroin 		1002
sixpartseven 		895
djsim 			805
2muchpain 		801
mmmCHRISx 		800
Binge Artist 		782
pallidamors 		765
beta1 			633
PillPoppingAnimal 	529
wiggi 			521
Tchort 			501
rath 			499
BaybeX 			481
Cane2theLeft 		472


----------



## phr

*Cannabis Discussion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

The Winner!! 		123
BiG StroOnZ 		107
FrostyMcFailure 	100
chainer3k 		76
imahustler420 		64
HighonLife 		62
morphene 		61
sportbikesforlife 	57
tylerwashere 		57
Cosmic Charlie 		39
Swift Serenity 		39
drscience 		39
Arobskittle 		38
Jibult 			35
Coolio 			33
double ewe 		32
LivingInTheMoment 	31
.Felix. 		30
lostsoul.On.E 		29
Newbierock 		28


*3 months*


		Code:
	

FrostyMcFailure 	383
safety 			325
The Winner!! 		306
chainer3k 		205
Jibult 			202
Arobskittle 		176
Swift Serenity 		156
me0307 			122
BiG StroOnZ 		107
shepj 			107
morphene 		103
double ewe 		101
Newbierock 		95
drscience 		89
Ninjetic 		87
a thing 		87
beta1 			78
knottyone 		76
tingtangman 		70
tylerwashere 		64


*6 months*


		Code:
	

FrostyMcFailure 	592
The Winner!! 		541
safety 			382
Jibult 			368
Swift Serenity 		366
[removed] 		317
double ewe 		290
Ninjetic 		250
Ason Unique 		243
JointsNRoaches 		240
hendrix_420 		238
me0307 			207
chainer3k 		205
stonedandrolling89 	199
thujone 		199
Arobskittle 		187
Newbierock 		185
Danashae 		184
haikod 			159
a thing 		159


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Second Opinion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		205
spork 			105
mariacallas 		67
rachamim 		54
Noodle 			54
Fjones 			48
AmorRoark 		44
lacey k 		39
jam uh weezy 		38
justsomeguy 		37
ocean 			35
LivingInTheMoment 	34
Jamshyd 		34
MyDoorsAreOpen 	31
Zzyzx 			31
**hAyzzZZ** 		28
mrs_mia_wallace 	27
Artificial Emotion 	26
Redleader 		26
Perpetual Indulgence 	25


*3 month*


		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		602
spork 			313
Fjones 			197
Jamshyd 		151
mariacallas 		149
AmorRoark 		146
MynameisnotDeja 	118
harley89 		113
Redleader 		111
ocean 			109
jam uh weezy 		107
mrs_mia_wallace 	102
justsomeguy 		84
**hAyzzZZ** 		80
Dave 			78
Perpetual Indulgence 	77
Pillthrill 		75
lacey k 		75
Noodle 			70
eDDe9 			68


*6 month*


		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		1097
Fjones 			538
spork 			534
mariacallas 		303
AmorRoark 		297
Jamshyd 		246
MynameisnotDeja 	225
mrs_mia_wallace 	198
LoveAlways 		195
ocean 			191
Redleader 		174
Perpetual Indulgence 	159
harley89 		156
jam uh weezy 		154
felix 			146
Dave 			138
xxkcxx 			132
Pillthrill 		131
vibr8tor 		129
Mz_Thizzle 		129


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Words*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Samael 			247
Mehm 			207
up all night 		137
manic_panic 		117
MynameisnotDeja 	117
stonerfromohio 		113
lostNfound 		56
Raz 			54
TheDeceased 		52
liquidphil1 		50
L O V E L I F E 	44
ControlDenied 		43
Changed 		43
sunflash876 		37
(Wordy) 		36
copelandia. 		34
haikod 		32
rewiiired 		32
a100unitSHOT 		31
rollinboyo 		27


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Samael 			334
Mehm 			321
MynameisnotDeja 	245
up all night 		200
liquidphil1 		173
stonerfromohio 		118
manic_panic 		117
Raz 			113
ControlDenied 		102
Changed 		96
(Wordy) 		83
haribo1 		80
L O V E L I F E 	72
lostNfound 		61
rewiiired 		58
TheDeceased 		58
IXinX 			56
psycosynthesis 		54
leiphos 		52
sunflash876 		37


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Mehm 			321
Samael 			274
MynameisnotDeja 	231
up all night 		194
liquidphil1 		159
stonerfromohio 		118
manic_panic 		117
ControlDenied 		102
Changed 		96
Raz 			93
haribo1 		80
L O V E L I F E 	71
(Wordy) 		61
lostNfound 		59
rewiiired 		58
TheDeceased 		54
leiphos 		49
sunflash876 		37
copelandia. 		35
haikod 			32


----------



## phr

*Pd*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

uniter 			378
Cosmic Charlie 		288
dread 			264
swilow 			233
Flarestar89 		229
IGNVS 			216
Shambles 		201
Solipsys 		198
Recept 			172
coelophysis 		142
BiG StroOnZ 		109
Roger&Me 		99
andreas 		94
MisterPlainview 	80
nearjat 		76
Cloudy 			75
Delsyd 			67
jamaica0535 		58
SomeKindaLove 		56
Transcendence 		54


*3 months*


		Code:
	

uniter 			931
swilow 			848
Cosmic Charlie 		673
dread 			562
IGNVS 			559
Recept 			532
Roger&Me 		513
Solipsys 		448
BiG StroOnZ 		408
Bob Loblaw 		392
Shambles 		373
Flarestar89 		358
The Winner!! 		313
Xorkoth 		307
coelophysis 		218
Delsyd 			214
nearjat 		210
jamaica0535 		194
adrian89987 		190
*Love*Lite* 		176


*6 months*


		Code:
	

swilow 			1587
uniter 			1316
Cosmic Charlie 		1102
Roger&Me 		1097
dread 			1048
Shambles 		998
Xorkoth 		914
IGNVS 			849
*Love*Lite* 		785
The Winner!! 		577
Gaian Planes 		567
Recept 			532
Delsyd 			516
Solipsys 		510
B9 			429
Bob Loblaw 		419
BiG StroOnZ 		409
NeuroDr 		397
Thatmdmahead 		380
delta_9 		362


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*Film & TV*

F&TV stats 1 month



		Code:
	

mariacallas 		90
TheDeceased 		60
Impacto Profundo 		57
tribal girl 		53
AmorRoark 		34
MaxPowers 		33
HisNameIsFrank 		33
alasdairm 		27
Wyld 4 X 		23
dankoni 		20
jam uh weezy 		18
lostNfound 		17
Pander Bear 		15
Kyk 		14
wanderlust 		14
AfterGlow 		13
EJ 		13
captainballs 		12
junctionalfunkie 		11
Arnold 		10


Film & TV stats 3 months;



		Code:
	

mariacallas 		240
Impacto Profundo 		168
AmorRoark 		163
tribal girl 		151
MaxPowers 		151
junctionalfunkie 		78
ryanlaughlin 		75
TheDeceased 		65
AfterGlow 		63
lostNfound 		58
cletus 		47
dankoni 		46
alasdairm 		43
EA-1475 		40
wanderlust 		37
HisNameIsFrank 		34
Arnold 		31
Kyk 		30
JoeTheStoner 		29
EJ 		29


Film & TV stats 6 months:



		Code:
	

mariacallas 		453
Impacto Profundo 		339
HisNameIsFrank 		317
AmorRoark 		312
tribal girl 		297
MaxPowers 		259
TheDeceased 		170
junctionalfunkie 		159
ryanlaughlin 		128
AfterGlow 		117
alasdairm 		114
Yakuza 		92
JoeTheStoner 		92
dankoni 		89
dshock 		88
pullstring 		83
EJ 		78
cletus 		72
TheSpade 		68
manic_panic 		65


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Nasdd*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

DaBricks 		93
Atlien3 		64
e12dsm 			55
lacey k 		54
chinky 			44
PureLife 		43
coelophysis 		35
Hendrix Haze15 		30
askaboutme 		30
uniter 			28
Delsyd 			26
nintey 			21
Cosmic Charlie 		18
SmokeTrails 		18
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	17
phazeshifter 		15
`bLow? 			14
chainsawr 		14
Too many doses 		13
bigNickNJ44 		13


*3 months*


		Code:
	

lacey k 		146
chinky 			120
DaBricks 		97
Atlien3 		94
chainsawr 		82
PureLife 		65
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	60
Damien 			58
uniter 			58
Noodle 			55
e12dsm 			55
Hendrix Haze15 		53
Cosmic Charlie 		48
coelophysis 		48
tobala 			43
askaboutme 		41
Thizzerfershizzer 	40
Pharcyde 		35
shake2 			34
Delsyd 			32


*6 months*


		Code:
	

lacey k 		199
chinky 			152
Damien 			138
PureLife 		120
~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ 	117
DaBricks 		97
Atlien3 		95
Hendrix Haze15 		87
Thizzerfershizzer 	86
chainsawr 		84
Crook county 		71
Noodle 			69
euphoricnod 		68
Cosmic Charlie 		68
uniter 			61
e12dsm 			55
coelophysis 		52
shake2 			49
Delsyd 			48
tobala 			46


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Da Lounge*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Riconoen 		1351
chainsawr 		848
papasomni 		734
-Guido- 		681
ninjadanslarbretabar 	557
jam uh weezy 		464
Samael 			385
Larr_E 			357
LiLCv2 			357
lostNfound 		353
Erich Generic 		314
GenericMind 		276
chinky 			275
An Iz 			267
Pharcyde 		264
KStoner6tb 		262
laurengotdatfire 	235
That_Guy 		231
Damien 			205
guineaPig 		200


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Riconoen 		3749
chainsawr 		2544
-Guido- 		1661
papasomni 		1569
DonkeyPunch 		1341
chinky 			1165
jam uh weezy 		1129
carl 			1107
Samael 			1075
That_Guy 		841
GenericMind 		792
lostNfound 		791
LivingInTheMoment 	762
ninjadanslarbretabar 	694
Damien 			690
Impacto Profundo 	668
An Iz 			598
LiLCv2 			529
2c-buoyant 		508
Rogue Robot 		502


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Riconoen 		6516
chainsawr 		2668
papasomni 		2560
DonkeyPunch 		2270
-Guido- 		2122
jam uh weezy 		1862
Samael 			1678
GenericMind 		1491
That_Guy 		1476
carl 			1470
Impacto Profundo 	1356
chinky 			1339
Damien 			1221
ninjadanslarbretabar 	1135
2c-buoyant 		976
silentscience 		942
Slay 			885
zephyr 			885
slushy muddy water 	830
lostNfound 		802


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*S to the L to the R*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment 	146
*melodyofmadness* 	111
delsymfan 		94
Binge Artist 		78
An Iz 			70
Lost Ego 		67
wizekrak 		57
Z Y G G Y 		56
D's 			54
Alonely 		52
Redleader 		51
Noodle 			45
laurengotdatfire 	42
GenericMind 		41
lola 			40
pullstring 		39
versd 			34
Mariposa 		33
subisjustokay 		32
mrs_mia_wallace 	30


*3 months*


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment 	482
Mariposa 		197
*melodyofmadness* 	169
laurengotdatfire 	166
An Iz 			142
pullstring 		142
GenericMind 		131
Noodle 			130
Pillthrill 		115
Redleader 		110
Lost Ego 		108
delsymfan 		98
xenocat 		95
toa$t 			94
Binge Artist 		86
wizekrak 		86
Z Y G G Y 		81
Johnny blue 		80
shahab6 		80
mrs_mia_wallace 	79


*6 months*


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment 	506
*melodyofmadness* 	423
pullstring 		345
Mariposa 		339
Redleader 		289
An Iz 			263
mrs_mia_wallace 	243
wizekrak 		220
laurengotdatfire 	219
Pillthrill 		218
Noodle 			216
GenericMind 		189
ThaiDie4 		183
Lysis 			175
xenocat 		161
FrostyMcFailure 	155
Gaian Planes 		142
L O V E L I F E 	140
Perpetual Indulgence 	136
jam uh weezy 		131


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*CD Stats....light 'em up, fellas*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Ason Unique 		93
BiG StroOnZ 		67
HighonLife 		63
Dankycodone 		59
beta1 			50
jamaica0535 		45
Arobskittle 		42
Zzyzx 			41
chompy 			36
chainer3k 		35
morphene 		33
MistaJeff 		32
Jibult 			32
Full Effect 		30
double ewe 		30
DailyTrippa 		28
dehpdnuos 		26
lostsoul.On.E 		24
kandytime 		21
cl_sullivan 		20


*3 months*


		Code:
	

BiG StroOnZ 		282
Jibult 			218
FrostyMcFailure 	215
HighonLife 		207
chainer3k 		202
Ason Unique 		170
beta1 			161
The Winner!! 		153
Arobskittle 		143
tylerwashere 		132
morphene 		107
Zzyzx 			91
lostsoul.On.E 		84
jamaica0535 		83
double ewe 		81
imahustler420 		81
drscience 		77
Newbierock 		74
Cosmic Charlie 		73
a thing 		71


*6 months*


		Code:
	

FrostyMcFailure 	545
Jibult 			514
The Winner!! 		436
safety 			382
chainer3k 		329
Arobskittle 		291
BiG StroOnZ 		282
Ason Unique 		256
Swift Serenity 		251
beta1 			235
double ewe 		212
HighonLife 		209
Newbierock 		175
drscience 		153
morphene 		152
me0307 			146
JointsNRoaches 		144
Roujaxian 		142
tylerwashere 		139
tingtangman 		134


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*P&S ... thinkaboutit....*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment 	49
xexon 			33
MyDoorsAreOpen 		33
Xevy 			25
straycatphizzle 	25
swilow 			25
Papa 			16
Heuristic 		16
ebola? 			16
Raw Evil 		16
stonerfromohio 		15
yougene 		14
Jamshyd 		13
Nutswir 		11
MrM 			11
dspade 			11
satricion 		10
Bob Loblaw 		10
capstone 		10
Binge Artist 		9


*3 months*


		Code:
	

MyDoorsAreOpen 	133
LivingInTheMoment 	117
swilow 			91
Papa 			88
straycatphizzle 	81
Jamshyd 		68
ebola? 			63
Impacto Profundo 	60
karruters 		57
MrM 			56
Heuristic 		46
Enlitx 			43
Samael 			42
rachamim 		41
stonerfromohio 		40
IGNVS 			34
xexon 			33
yougene 		33
lostNfound 		32
BiG StroOnZ 		31


*6 months*


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment 	340
MyDoorsAreOpen 		314
MynameisnotDeja 	272
Papa 			245
Enlitx 			224
Shakti 			212
swilow 			187
Impacto Profundo 	183
ebola? 			162
Jamshyd 		157
moonyham 		148
qwe 			120
stonerfromohio 		109
yougene 		105
straycatphizzle 	102
Heuristic 		102
Seanmi 			86
MrM 			84
vegan 			84
Samael 			74


----------



## hoptis

*Other Drugs*

*Last Month*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		677
sixpartseven 		622
Too many doses 		340
Unknown 		326
johanneschimpo 		312
Johnny blue 		307
Binge Artist 		306
MemphisX3 		257
beta1 			225
pallidamors 		216
wiggi 			211
memphiseve 		202
HighonLife 		179
shake2 			175
djsim 			163
Bob Loblaw 		159
subisjustokay 		157
OntarioGuy 		145
Dankycodone 		129
emjay 			106


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		1701
sixpartseven 		771
Johnny blue 		715
johanneschimpo 		693
Unknown 		685
Eight0Eight 		586
djsim 			577
MemphisX3 		532
pallidamors 		524
beta1 			487
leftwing 		480
shake2 			464
Too many doses 		453
Binge Artist 		447
wiggi 			425
HighonLife 		381
memphiseve 		327
Tchort 			293
TheDankaholic 		283
PinK~cloud 		281


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		2346
Johnny blue 		1613
Unknown 		1590
leftwing 		1395
johanneschimpo 		1297
pallidamors 		1218
djsim 			1161
sixpartseven 		1057
shake2 			910
beta1 			907
Binge Artist 		832
xxkcxx 			797
Eight0Eight 		783
MemphisX3 		783
Too many doses 		599
wiggi 			576
Tchort 			553
2muchpain 		519
Artificial Emotion 	458
HighonLife 		457


----------



## phr

*S&t*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

qwe 			36
bit_pattern 		34
Binge Artist 		24
aanallein 		21
Joeof1 			18
RedLeader 		18
rpm 			15
ControlDenied 		15
zorn 			13
alasdairm 		13
Impacto Profundo 	13
rant*N*rave 		12
HouseFever 		10
yossarian_is_sane! 	10
felix 			9
Akoto 			9
Cyc 			9
Transcendence 		9
Papa 			8
Rogue Robot 		8


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

qwe 			120
Akoto 			79
Enki 			70
RedLeader 		69
bit_pattern 		66
Binge Artist 		63
zorn 			58
Pander Bear 		50
blau1005 		44
felix 			41
Rogue Robot 		38
RigaCrypto 		36
Papa 			35
yossarian_is_sane! 	32
alasdairm 		32
Dave 			28
captainballs 		27
aanallein 		24
Jamshyd 		22
Transcendence 		21


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

qwe 			226
Enki 			219
blau1005 		172
Akoto 			146
captainballs 		127
nowonmai 		84
Pander Bear 		76
bit_pattern 		73
zorn 			73
RedLeader 		71
Binge Artist 		63
Dave 			63
yossarian_is_sane! 	58
Rogue Robot 		58
Cyc 			58
felix 			56
RigaCrypto 		54
Joeof1 			52
Jamshyd 		46
alasdairm 		46


----------



## felix

*Support*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

fizzle 		36
sixpartseven 	36
Enki 		26
felix 		24
MazDan 		16
TheLoveBandit 	14
tathra 		14
johanneschimpo 	14
Too many doses 	11
Captain.Heroin 	11
hoptis 		10
RedLeader 	9
thebuzzardking 	9
Binge Artist 	8
bit_pattern 	8
Shambles 	7
Optimus Crime 	7
wreckless2009 	6
Damien 		6
triiper 	6


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Enki 		93
fizzle 		87
TheLoveBandit 	58
felix 		58
MazDan 		41
sixpartseven 	40
hoptis 		35
johanneschimpo 	24
tathra 		22
Infinite Jest 	19
Damien 		18
Captain.Heroin 	17
Too many doses 	17
RedLeader 	13
lostNfound 	12
Unknown 	11
mrjackjones 	10
Optimus Crime 	10
thebuzzardking 	9
smp150 		9


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Enki 		206
TheLoveBandit 	170
fizzle 		166
felix 		109
hoptis 		94
MazDan 		85
Damien 		48
Unknown 	45
sixpartseven 	40
Infinite Jest 	35
Rogue Robot 	34
johanneschimpo 31
alasdairm 	30
Bob Loblaw 	27
phrozen 	27
mrjackjones 	25
Too many doses 25
spork 		25
lostNfound 	23
tathra 		22


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*Education and Careers*

*1 month*



		Code:
	

RedLeader 		123
Binge Artist 		103
Rogue Robot 		64
Too many doses 		45
D's 		19
ebola? 		13
rangrz 		11
Cyc 		7
Heuristic 		7
winston red 		6
leiphos 		6
OnToNeverland 		5
ThaiDie4 		4
badandwicked 		4
ControlDenied 		4
hoopyfrood 		4
DooMMooD 		3
DamagedLemon 		3
adrian89987 		3
citra 		3


*3 Months:*



		Code:
	

RedLeader 		182
Binge Artist 		130
Rogue Robot 		102
D's 		52
Too many doses 		48
ebola? 		37
Cyc 		33
rangrz 		24
leiphos 		15
satricion 		15
aanallein 		15
ThaiDie4 		14
AmorRoark 		13
Chaos Butterfly 		12
Z Y G G Y 		10
chainsawr 		9
hoopyfrood 		9
Samael 		8
Transcendence 		8
ChexMix 		8


*6 Months:*



		Code:
	

RedLeader 		250
Rogue Robot 		169
Binge Artist 		130
D's 		66
Cyc 		66
Too many doses 		48
ebola? 		48
rangrz 		41
ThaiDie4 		31
Bob Loblaw 		26
aanallein 		25
satricion 		25
Z Y G G Y 		24
Chaos Butterfly 		24
AmorRoark 		22
hoopyfrood 		21
Lysis 		21
Pillthrill 		18
mrs_mia_wallace 		18
**hAyzzZZ** 		17


----------



## phr

*Psychedelic Drugs*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Shambles 		325
Solipsis 		275
dread 			262
Optimus Crime 		247
PepperSocks 		195
Delsyd 			178
swilow 			155
Roger&Me 		150
jamaica0535 		146
delta_9 		121
Bob Loblaw 		120
ectolysergic 		100
Laika 			80
killo 			72
isotopic_parody 	70
Xorkoth 		67
Cloudy 			65
adrian89987 		61
nearjat 		57
stardust.hero 		49


*3 months*


		Code:
	

PepperSocks 		1006
dread 			955
Solipsis 		932
Shambles 		791
Optimus Crime 		659
swilow 			578
jamaica0535 		382
Roger&Me 		345
Delsyd 			326
Laika 			280
Flarestar89 		266
Bob Loblaw 		247
nearjat 		232
delta_9 		225
adrian89987 		219
IGNVS 			211
BiG StroOnZ 		196
fastandbulbous 		180
Cloudy 			180
Xorkoth 		174


*6 months*


		Code:
	

PepperSocks 		1717
swilow 			1373
dread 			1318
Solipsis 		1229
Optimus Crime 		1183
Shambles 		1140
Roger&Me 		928
IGNVS 			744
Xorkoth 		671
Bob Loblaw 		634
jamaica0535 		561
Recept 			536
Delsyd 			527
BiG StroOnZ 		503
The Winner!! 		449
Flarestar89 		420
adrian89987 		412
nearjat 		402
Laika 			377
B9 			360


----------



## phr

*Ecstasy Discussion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			108
Zzyzx 			105
gelleng 		95
RGB 			65
AMTDan 			62
iNOVA 			61
jamaica0535 		61
Rizzen 			55
Shambles 		52
greengun 		47
jamesmartin 		46
Xevro 			45
Care 			39
VincentOnE 		39
GurnEr JoshE 		38
ColinGibs 		38
MrMan737 		38
jam uh weezy 		37
purplefirefly 		36
Roose 			36


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Zzyzx 			402
MazDan 			326
jamaica0535 		262
phatass 		193
RGB 			190
AMTDan 			190
purplefirefly 		156
Care 			129
FlowMotion 		126
iNOVA 			126
GurnEr JoshE 		113
severely etarded 	109
gelleng 		95
lostsoul.On.E 		92
Inverse 		91
MrMan737 		87
StereoLogic 		85
Xevro 			85
RedLeader 		78
avcpl 			74


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Zzyzx 			1039
MazDan 			761
FlowMotion 		492
jamaica0535 		469
RGB 			369
phatass 		349
AMTDan 			339
purplefirefly 		235
Thizzerfershizzer 	235
Care 			220
Vivid 			189
yourlife_befree 	183
royksopp 		182
lostsoul.On.E 		177
iNOVA 			175
GurnEr JoshE 		174
wgp>you27k 		163
Xevro 			159
ShaolinBomber 		153
Crankinit 		150


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*Slr*

1 Month:



		Code:
	

GenericMind  91 
Sweet P  84 
drugfukkdrockstar  64 
RedLeader  58 
versd  50 
D's  48 
fatallyflawed  44 
RedRum OG  44 
augustaB  42 
anotheruser  32 
negrogesic  32 
a100unitSHOT  30 
wizekrak  29 
GoddessLSD-XTC  28 
Rogue Robot  27 
rant*N*rave  26 
tank90  24 
Noodle  24 
ThaiDie4  22 
PetSMiLE  21


3 Months:


		Code:
	

drugfukkdrockstar  244 
Noodle  210 
LivingInTheMoment  198 
GenericMind  188 
versd  184 
Sweet P  149 
RedLeader  138 
rant*N*rave  127 
Lost Ego  121 
delsymfan  116 
D's  101 
lola  99 
fatallyflawed  93 
ThaiDie4  89 
wizekrak  85 
Binge Artist  74 
augustaB  72 
Z Y G G Y  72 
Alonely  69 
Rogue Robot  64


6 months:


		Code:
	

LivingInTheMoment  583 
drugfukkdrockstar  349 
Noodle  338 
GenericMind  332 
Mariposa  228 
RedLeader  227 
fatallyflawed  216 
versd  211 
ThaiDie4  205 
An Iz  193 
laurengotdatfire  181 
Lost Ego  176 
rant*N*rave  171 
Sweet P  160 
wizekrak  155 
Z Y G G Y  142 
D's  141 
Pillthrill  137 
mrs_mia_wallace  137 
jam uh weezy  122


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*The Dark Side*

1 Month:



		Code:
	

ocean 		177
paranoid android 		164
Sweet P 		128
panic in paradise 		127
RedLeader 		127
n3ophy7e 		118
Cosmic Charlie 		88
crevan 		87
Mariposa 		80
OverDone 		72
rangrz 		72
theartofwar 		55
Pillthrill 		47
jd0t 		43
izzy66 		41
Old Man Legit 		40
D's 		37
Prodigycan 		35
shlack123 		32
jake99 		32


3 months:


		Code:
	

RedLeader 		789
ocean 		675
paranoid android 		459
n3ophy7e 		459
Sweet P 		385
Cosmic Charlie 		318
OverDone 		275
Mariposa 		215
theartofwar 		203
panic in paradise 		194
rangrz 		179
D's 		134
Draigan 		125
crevan 		125
Miss Hollywood 		105
izzy66 		103
dilated_pupils 		98
Dave 		98
sushii 		93
PureLife 		84


6 months:


		Code:
	

ocean 		1323
RedLeader 		893
n3ophy7e 		875
paranoid android 		794
Sweet P 		569
panic in paradise 		479
Cosmic Charlie 		470
dilated_pupils 		448
OverDone 		361
KStoner6tb 		334
Mariposa 		308
lasthurrah19 		304
Pillthrill 		292
Enki 		290
rangrz 		269
theartofwar 		239
mrs_mia_wallace 		228
D's 		213
Draigan 		202
Dave 		185


----------



## phr

*DiTM*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

drug_mentor 		74
phrozen 		45
slimvictor 		44
7zark7 			44
Dragynfyr 		40
Yerg 			32
monstanoodle 		29
buzzmarlie 		28
Huaca 			24
!_MDMA_! 		19
Coolio 			18
Roger&Me 		15
Sentience 		14
jspun 			14
WeedMyLips 		14
Unbreakable 		12
flacky 			11
godskitchen 		11
ranunky 		10
toa$t 			10


*3 months*


		Code:
	

drug_mentor 		271
Dragynfyr 		183
phrozen 		171
slimvictor 		129
Huaca 			118
7zark7 			83
monstanoodle 		82
Yerg 			68
buzzmarlie 		57
trainwreckmolly 	56
jspun 			50
qwe 			48
tathra 			40
!_MDMA_! 		40
Ason Unique 		39
ChemicalSmile 		36
Roger&Me 		36
Sentience 		35
Mora Fiend 		35
Too many doses 		34


*6 months*


		Code:
	

drug_mentor 		548
Tchort 			524
phrozen 		340
Dragynfyr 		330
Huaca 			329
slimvictor 		197
monstanoodle 		151
7zark7 			130
qwe 			127
Too many doses 		111
JahRed24x 		101
Roger&Me 		87
garuda 			85
sdripper 		85
Transcendence 		82
trainwreckmolly 	77
a thing 		77
FrostyMcFailure 	76
Yerg 			68
bit_pattern 		67


----------



## felix

*Electronic Music Discussion*

12 months



		Code:
	

Thizzerfershizzer 	552
MDMAhead 		437
toa$t 			420
Noodle 			224
Acid Eiffel 		224
JoeTheStoner 		215
ChemicalSmile 		178
StarOceanHouse 		169
brainbug 		158
|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 		142
swilow 			139
silentscience 		123
DJKAOS 			113
n3ophy7e 		112
levictus 		98
Sykik 			96
panic in paradise 	90
@lterEgo 		88
PsyGhost 		78
PinkStrawberries 	74


6 months



		Code:
	

Thizzerfershizzer 	362
MDMAhead 		314
toa$t 			208
ChemicalSmile 		173
|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 		142
Acid Eiffel 		138
JoeTheStoner 		124
DJKAOS 			102
levictus 		98
Sykik 			96
StarOceanHouse 		91
marsmellow 		62
insomnia 		58
Noodle 			58
latac 			56
ColtDan 		50
thujone 		50
PinkStrawberries 	49
@lterEgo 		44
Seven Deep 		42


3 months



		Code:
	

Thizzerfershizzer 	178
MDMAhead 		142
ChemicalSmile 		119
DJKAOS 			81
|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 		73
toa$t 			72
levictus 		67
JoeTheStoner 		59
Acid Eiffel 		57
StarOceanHouse 		48
Sykik 			42
latac 			42
Sega420 		40
RavinRaphael 		36
marsmellow 		32
thujone 		29
Wave Jumper 		27
@lterEgo 		22
Pans-Advocate 		22
queenbee1127 		20


----------



## phr

*Drug Culture*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Thizzerfershizzer 	126
Sweet P 		107
kzorro 			86
ChemicalSmile 		53
Bob Loblaw 		45
Cosmic Charlie 		44
Tommyboy723 		36
BuckieGoldstein 	34
puckboy 		33
leftwing 		31
CoffeeDrinker 		31
Sin City Bags 		31
mrjackjones 		31
lacey k 		31
Tech User 		28
Mystery Brew 		28
MarkRenton 		28
xxkcxx 			28
drunken_etard 		27
!_MDMA_! 		27


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Sweet P 		296
Thizzerfershizzer 	279
kzorro 			197
puckboy 		152
ghostfreak 		135
rangrz 			134
mrjackjones 		98
leftwing 		88
ChemicalSmile 		87
Cosmic Charlie 		85
Tech User 		85
rath 			84
Bob Loblaw 		74
gloeek 			70
Mystery Brew 		70
Sin City Bags 		69
phatass 		65
jake99 			64
Tiesto 			64
!_MDMA_! 		62


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Thizzerfershizzer 	568
Sweet P 		405
rangrz 			285
kzorro 			258
ghostfreak 		241
Cosmic Charlie 		216
mrjackjones 		195
puckboy 		189
lacey k 		170
rath 			163
phatass 		159
MistaJeff 		157
Mystery Brew 		154
leiphos 		150
Bob Loblaw 		147
Tiesto 			136
Too many doses 		135
HighonLife 		126
Sin City Bags 		121
jarettscapo 		118


----------



## phr

*Od*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		764
leftwing 		558
MemphisX3 		414
HdoubleODeezy 		406
xxkcxx 			350
Free_Man** 		241
Binge Artist 		221
sixpartseven 		178
Cane2theLeft 		177
shake2 			168
Oxymorphone 		166
Unknown 		148
johanneschimpo 		130
Shambles 		128
RecklessWOT 		121
Johnny blue 		100
lazylazyjoe 		88
BollWeevil 		88
Ender- 			84
BaybeX 			80


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		2258
leftwing 		1757
xxkcxx 			1735
pallidamors 		1246
MemphisX3 		1138
Binge Artist 		1125
HdoubleODeezy 		992
Cap'n Jay 		947
Johnny blue 		790
RecklessWOT 		704
Oxymorphone 		677
shake2 			671
Free_Man** 		619
beta1 			507
RedLeader 		495
BollWeevil 		421
Shambles 		403
johanneschimpo 		398
HighonLife 		378
Unknown 		350


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		4439
Binge Artist 		2911
MemphisX3 		2580
leftwing 		2039
xxkcxx 			1758
pallidamors 		1681
Johnny blue 		1625
johanneschimpo 		1395
Cap'n Jay 		1386
sixpartseven 		1354
shake2 			1341
RedLeader 		1233
Too many doses 		1221
Unknown 		1106
HighonLife 		1057
HdoubleODeezy 		1013
beta1 			1011
vonchampz 		803
wiggi 			789
Shambles 		729


----------



## felix

*New Member Introductions*

1 month



		Code:
	

Swerlz 			59
ladyinthesky 		50
Laika 			41
Cosmic Charlie 		17
mrjackjones 		14
TheLoveBandit 		11
vertigo8 		9
rrmarble 		9
SCoooBer 		9
Teotzlcoatl 		9
Captain.Heroin 		8
Carver Slice 		8
dopeb0imagic 		8
Plumpynutt 		8
H-BOY 			7
chainsawr 		7
Peace Farmer 		7
theotherside26 		7
ECU7 			7
Dopeyyy 		7


3 months



		Code:
	

Swerlz 			230
Cosmic Charlie 		203
ladyinthesky 		173
Laika 			160
mrjackjones 		104
gloeek 			79
gosforth 		48
Too many doses 		41
tathra 			24
n3ophy7e 		23
theotherside26 		22
wickedlester 		20
HofmannBlotter 		15
chainsawr 		15
b0arder753 		14
That-Strange-Guy 	14
RedLeader 		13
willux 			13
Klue 			12
skillz~4~thrillz 	12


6 months



		Code:
	

Cosmic Charlie 		556
Laika 			430
ladyinthesky 		396
Swerlz 			234
Too many doses 		188
mrjackjones 		143
gloeek 			101
n3ophy7e 		53
gosforth 		48
stardust.hero 		40
theotherside26 		38
Dead_Flowers 		38
PrettyKitty 		37
Vaej 			35
tank90 			34
skillz~4~thrillz 	33
chainsawr 		32
Cap'n Jay 		29
tathra 			25
wickedlester 		24


----------



## phr

*Drugs in the Media*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

orangescrewpen 		67
slimvictor 		53
Huaca 			41
Dragynfyr 		37
phrozen 		36
drug_mentor 		34
Roger&Me 		29
DexterMeth 		27
Unbreakable 		25
Coolio 			24
7zark7 			24
seep 			24
PK555 			24
monstanoodle 		23
ChemicalSmiles 		18
crimsonjunk 		17
SpiralOut 		17
Bob Loblaw 		15
di.ACE.tyl.rob 		15
smokeymcpot42088 	14


*3 months*


		Code:
	

slimvictor 		167
Dragynfyr 		138
drug_mentor 		137
7zark7 			120
Huaca 			115
phrozen 		98
seep 			74
orangescrewpen 		67
monstanoodle 		66
Unbreakable 		53
Roger&Me 		52
Coolio 			43
DexterMeth 		37
!_MDMA_! 		37
ranunky 		32
crimsonjunk 		31
dankstersauce 		30
PK555 			28
ChemicalSmiles 		28
flacky 			27


*6 months*


		Code:
	

drug_mentor 		409
Dragynfyr 		335
slimvictor 		286
phrozen 		271
Huaca 			252
7zark7 			193
monstanoodle 		151
Yerg 			90
Roger&Me 		89
!_MDMA_! 		76
seep 			76
trainwreckmolly 	73
buzzmarlie 		71
jspun 			71
Unbreakable 		70
orangescrewpen 		67
Coolio 			67
ChemicalSmiles 		63
ranunky 		57
qwe 			53


----------



## felix

*Second Opinion*

1 month



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		145
AmorRoark 		43
ryanlaughlin 		39
rant*N*rave 		38
Sweet P 		35
Jamshyd 		32
Pillthrill 		31
badboybrian 		28
cletus 			28
Fjones 			28
lacey k 		27
Changed 		26
ocean 			25
felix 			19
Thizzerfershizzer 	19
GenericMind 		19
Winding Vines 		17
ChemicalSmiles 		16
dtta 			16
Cyc 			15


3 months



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		644
Pillthrill 		151
Fjones 			137
AmorRoark 		113
Perpetual Indulgence 	102
Sweet P 		101
ocean 			95
Impacto Profundo 	85
cletus 			80
vibr8tor 		76
badboybrian 		71
lacey k 		69
felix 			68
rant*N*rave 		56
hoopyfrood 		56
Bob Loblaw 		55
Changed 		51
ryanlaughlin 		50
Samadhi 		49
Cyc 			47


6 months



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		1308
Fjones 			273
AmorRoark 		220
cletus 			207
Perpetual Indulgence 	199
Pillthrill 		177
Sweet P 		169
Impacto Profundo 	168
felix 			154
ocean 			153
vibr8tor 		149
animal_cookie 		126
RedLeader 		104
Artificial Emotion 	103
alasdairm 		103
Dave 			102
Busty St Clare 		100
Mariposa 		99
Cyc 			97
lacey k 		96


----------



## phr

*Drug Culture*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Sweet P 		142
ghostfreak 		66
Thizzerfershizzer 	50
skoat 			43
leftwing 		37
Tiesto 			37
Kurrupt 		34
lacey k 		34
Pillthrill 		33
Bob Loblaw 		33
Psychedelic Jay 	32
phatass 		32
Gormur 			29
dj_esky 		29
Carl Landrover 		28
Trigeminal 		28
kunmo 			28
stuckinaloop 		24
!_MDMA_! 		22
DiscobiscuitsA.C. 	22


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Sweet P 		300
Thizzerfershizzer 	193
leftwing 		161
Pillthrill 		157
lacey k 		127
Tiesto 			121
ghostfreak 		116
phatass 		109
PGHSTEELERBOI 		92
Bob Loblaw 		89
Carl Landrover 		80
puckboy 		71
yucatanboy2 		71
stuckinaloop 		70
deaf eye 		68
!_MDMA_! 		62
BrokedownPalace 	61
Tommyboy723 		60
Psychedelic Jay 	57
rath 			56


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Sweet P 		597
Thizzerfershizzer 	466
leftwing 		284
ghostfreak 		242
puckboy 		228
kzorro 			213
Pillthrill 		205
lacey k 		198
Bob Loblaw 		193
Tiesto 			187
phatass 		177
mrjackjones 		143
PGHSTEELERBOI 		141
rath 			140
ChemicalSmiles 		139
!_MDMA_! 		128
rangrz 			123
Tech User 		118
Tommyboy723 		104
Cosmic Charlie 		103


----------



## phr

*Other Drugs*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		453
BollWeevil 		157
Mr Blonde 		118
leftwing 		109
daddysgone 		95
stuckinaloop 		95
Cloud_9 		88
loulou reed 		84
DangerChamber 		78
qwe 			75
HdoubleODeezy 		72
sixpartseven 		72
Nikolai 		65
ben2990 		64
phrozen 		61
thelung 		56
pstyles89 		51
Korn3x 			51
Sweet P 		49
monstanoodle 		48


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		1768
leftwing 		685
BollWeevil 		589
HdoubleODeezy 		434
sixpartseven 		344
DexterMeth 		293
Oxymorphone 		286
DangerChamber 		257
Cane2theLeft 		254
daddysgone 		236
Cloud_9 		217
stuckinaloop 		193
thelung 		182
monstanoodle 		179
oliphill 		174
loulou reed 		167
qwe 			166
pallidamors 		148
Tommyboy723 		136
phrozen 		128


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		4009
leftwing 		2428
xxkcxx 			1743
HdoubleODeezy 		1417
pallidamors 		1393
Binge Artist 		1392
MemphisX3 		1285
BollWeevil 		1006
Cap'n Jay 		992
Oxymorphone 		922
Johnny blue 		842
RecklessWOT 		717
shake 			710
Free_Man** 		647
RedLeader 		632
sixpartseven 		606
Cane2theLeft 		570
Shambles 		539
johanneschimpo 		539
beta1 			517


----------



## felix

*Second Opinion*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		214
Aok 			91
Snugg 			75
ryanlaughlin 		51
cletus 			43
Fjones 			39
silentangst 		37
Pillthrill 		27
Samadhi 		27
Changed 		27
AmorRoark 		27
Sentience 		26
justsayknow 		23
felix 			23
Jamshyd 		23
Dave 			20
purplefirefly 		19
Rogue Robot 		18
Max Power 		18
rant*N*rave 		17


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		528
ryanlaughlin 		125
Sweet P 		119
Pillthrill 		118
Aok 			113
Fjones 			112
cletus 			111
silentangst 		104
AmorRoark 		92
Snugg 			86
Jamshyd 		78
ocean 			69
Impacto Profundo 	67
rant*N*rave 		67
Changed 		63
felix 			50
badboybrian 		50
Thizzerfershizzer 	49
lacey k 		49
Dave 			46


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		1248
Fjones 			306
Pillthrill 		243
cletus 			197
AmorRoark 		195
Sweet P 		191
Impacto Profundo 	174
ryanlaughlin 		171
Perpetual Indulgence 	171
ocean 			166
felix 			138
vibr8tor 		119
Aok 			113
lacey k 		106
Jamshyd 		105
silentangst 		105
animal_cookie 		105
rant*N*rave 		102
Samadhi 		101
Dave 			95


----------



## phr

*Ed*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			199
AylaV 			198
Bsiren 			176
TearItDown 		167
purplefirefly 		107
MasterSplinter 		73
WorldWarMe 		70
ShAYZoN 		60
ThizzMon$teR 		56
Dahli 			53
BrutalRollar 		46
avcpl 			46
Sociable 		45
its.euphoric 		42
exarkann 		40
Pans-Advocate 		40
Bearlove 		40
C8H10N4O2 		39
naughtie 		39
levictus 		38


*3 months*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			417
purplefirefly 		257
TearItDown 		230
Bsiren 			228
AylaV 			206
ShAYZoN 		163
BrutalRollar 		158
MasterSplinter 		155
RGB 			151
Mr. Wobble 		132
LSDMDMA&AMP 		129
naughtie 		121
C8H10N4O2 		113
roller11dude 		107
K-Dazed 		102
WorldWarMe 		101
Pans-Advocate 		96
matt2012 		94
Dahli 			91
jamesmartin 		85


*6 months*


		Code:
	

MazDan 			703
purplefirefly 		423
matt2012 		328
TearItDown 		262
RGB 			253
BrutalRollar 		249
AylaV 			238
Mr. Wobble 		237
Bsiren 			228
Zzyzx 			219
MasterSplinter 		196
levictus 		188
LSDMDMA&AMP 		187
augustaB 		186
roller11dude 		184
ShAYZoN 		174
avcpl 			167
SpaceMan85 		165
jamaica0535 		161
jamesmartin 		160


----------



## phr

*Bdd*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Violenza666 		321
Psychedelic Jay 	269
Nexius 			195
WorldWarMe 		131
Shambles 		108
Mr Blonde 		96
BabyGurl3171 		93
fm1983 			77
psychomimetic 		69
phatass 		68
BlackOnWhite 		67
Kurrupt 		65
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		61
Faded .45 		60
Nikolai 		57
missunderstood 		53
hydroazuanacaine 	51
JoshuaV 		48
kunmo 			47
Pillthrill 		47


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Psychedelic Jay 	949
Violenza666 		794
phatass 		239
Mr Blonde 		222
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		219
Nexius 			195
WorldWarMe 		171
Shambles 		165
Sweet P 		155
ro4eva 			144
hydroazuanacaine 	138
loulou reed 		132
Alprazolam8129 		132
kunmo 			130
Tommyboy723 		129
Kurrupt 		127
monstanoodle 		126
JoshuaV 		121
psychomimetic 		117
DynoSpec 		107


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Psychedelic Jay 	2056
Violenza666 		1245
Bob Loblaw 		506
phatass 		486
Shambles 		446
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		351
Sweet P 		315
monstanoodle 		292
leftwing 		282
woamotive 		276
Pillthrill 		267
Captain.Heroin 		264
DynoSpec 		263
BollWeevil 		247
Tommyboy723 		227
Mr Blonde 		222
loulou reed 		210
hydroazuanacaine 	207
Nexius 			195
carl 			190


----------



## phr

*North & South American Social & Drug Discussion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

chinky 			78
JohnnyHopkins 		57
shake 			54
bearded_1 		39
xxkcxx 			28
punchednthenose 	24
BananasAndOranges 	21
Thizzerfershizzer 	20
lovethed 		20
jcksupeman 		18
headcase666 		17
flacky 			17
PhantomPt2 		16
OpiateGuy 		13
C_mc1 			13
Tommyboy723 		13
newfoundland 		13
suburbangirl 		12
Pavel 			12
Insane24 		11


*3 months*


		Code:
	

shake 			172
chinky 			165
BananasAndOranges 	74
flacky 			70
bearded_1 		61
jake99 			58
JohnnyHopkins 		57
pallidamors 		56
NeedlessBeing 		53
@lterEgo 		52
PhantomPt2 		51
Unbreakable 		48
Damien 			46
HighonLife 		43
xxkcxx 			41
lovethed 		40
di.ACE.tyl.rob 		39
Thizzerfershizzer 	38
Pavel 			37
Tommyboy723 		36


*6 months*


		Code:
	

chinky 			576
shake 			273
@lterEgo 		156
jake99 			155
xxkcxx 			144
Unbreakable 		129
PhantomPt2 		119
lacey k 		95
alteknj 		89
Thizzerfershizzer 	79
flacky 			77
BananasAndOranges 	74
pallidamors 		74
Damien 			73
suburbangirl 		72
HighonLife 		69
BoulderBob 		64
bearded_1 		61
di.ACE.tyl.rob 		59
KevinKostner 		59


----------



## phr

*Cep*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

bit_pattern		376
Unbreakable		246
rachamim		209
severely etarded	154
beamers			146
Pander Bear		141
qwe			129
Jamshyd			129
marsmellow		121
Kenickie		118
yoboy			118
Cyc			87
Heuristic		77
Impacto Profundo	57
Mehm			53
aanallein		51
hobhead			47
KMK0420			42
Max Power		40
Wyld 4 X		39


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Unbreakable		1175
bit_pattern		1062
marsmellow		580
qwe			565
severely etarded	485
rachamim		447
Pander Bear		429
beamers			411
Jamshyd			317
capstone		316
Heuristic		308
aanallein		255
Impacto Profundo	228
Cyc			211
rant*N*rave		194
Desdenova		184
Kenickie		146
kong			134
Wyld 4 X		127
yoboy			118


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Unbreakable		1521
bit_pattern		1298
marsmellow		991
Pander Bear		946
qwe			899
capstone		808
Heuristic		803
severely etarded	796
rachamim		688
Impacto Profundo	566
beamers			496
Cyc			449
aanallein		431
rant*N*rave		392
kong			333
Jamshyd			327
Desdenova		235
Max Power		192
Wyld 4 X		186
Beenhead		175


----------



## felix

*Quantity over Quality, a.k.a. The Lounge*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

lonewolf13 		1027
D's 			712
We are all ONE 		510
Kenickie 		483
beagleboy 		464
ChemicalSmiles 		438
marissaaaaaa 		380
Thizzerfershizzer 	377
GenericMind 		376
papasomni 		373
Pillthrill 		344
amanda_eats_pandas 	302
DamagedLemon 		273
Rogue Robot 		241
Chaos23 		228
slortaone 		217
slushy muddy water 	211
-Guido- 		202
toenibbler 		196
Perpetual Indulgence 	195


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

lonewolf13 		2596
GenericMind 		1812
We are all ONE 		1627
marissaaaaaa 		1244
papasomni 		1222
D's 			1203
Pharcyde 		1159
ChemicalSmiles 		1141
Kenickie 		1123
carl 			1015
Thizzerfershizzer 	941
donkeyPUNCH 		857
Pillthrill 		800
breEZygotdatfire 	752
DexterMeth 		740
slushy muddy water 	700
Larr_E 			682
beagleboy 		649
amanda_eats_pandas 	592
guineaPig 		547


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

GenericMind 		6702
gloeek 			3748
marissaaaaaa 		3665
D's 			3623
lonewolf13 		3513
We are all ONE 		3440
geometricide 		2749
amanda_eats_pandas 	2593
papasomni 		2592
donkeyPUNCH 		2338
trainwreckmolly 	2075
Pillthrill 		2025
guineaPig 		2002
Thizzerfershizzer 	1980
Pharcyde 		1973
tathra 			1973
Blue_Phlame 		1942
ChemicalSmiles 		1822
carl 			1720
Larr_E 			1549


----------



## phr

*Pd*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

LSDMDMA&AMP 		542
Sega420 		375
Shambles 		373
Xorkoth 		276
Thizzerfershizzer 	262
Bardo5 			213
Delsyd 			197
zebigmonst3r 		171
aussieblues 		149
feeny87 		143
tBirdee 		138
willow11 		134
solistus 		110
PepperSocks 		86
alantis360 		86
Link_S 			84
naginnudej 		83
JohnnyVodka 		81
nearjat 		79
Xamkou 			79


*3 months*


		Code:
	

LSDMDMA&AMP 		1283
Xorkoth 		810
Sega420 		755
Thizzerfershizzer 	739
Delsyd 			737
Shambles 		635
Bardo5 			395
naginnudej 		381
zebigmonst3r 		372
tBirdee 		354
PepperSocks 		312
MescalitoBandito 	298
aussieblues 		286
solistus 		270
Roger&Me 		249
willow11 		238
any major dude 		215
greenmeanies 		215
alantis360 		163
psood0nym 		151


*6 months*


		Code:
	

LSDMDMA&AMP 		1621
Delsyd 			1428
Thizzerfershizzer 	957
Xorkoth 		922
Shambles 		817
Sega420 		801
solistus 		769
Roger&Me 		762
PepperSocks 		723
Teotzlcoatl 		703
willow11 		692
Solipsis 		628
tBirdee 		588
greenmeanies 		507
naginnudej 		449
Bardo5 			444
any major dude 		437
Delta-9-THC 		412
Cloudy 			396
MescalitoBandito 	378


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*Education and Careers*

1 month:



		Code:
	

AmorRoark  11 
morbiddoctor  10 
Jerry Atrick  9 
rangrz  7 
rant*N*rave  7 
Mehm  6 
sonicteamaajm  4 
Waxwing Slain  4 
hobhead  4 
Lavish_Forest  4 
satricion  3 
crimsonjunk  3 
mr shush  3 
Sandozer  3 
NationOfThizzlam  3 
Bedhead  3 
bluemanthief  2 
matt2012  2 
safexiaoyi  2 
Emericana  2


3 months:



		Code:
	

Jerry Atrick  23 
AmorRoark  20 
rant*N*rave  12 
Cyc  12 
RedLeader  12 
satricion  11 
morbiddoctor  10 
drewmandan  9 
Mehm  9 
Pillthrill  8 
rangrz  8 
Missykins  8 
hobhead  8 
yucatanboy2  7 
ch0psy  7 
panic in paradise  7 
Shaman_RN  6 
Sandozer  5 
ebola?  5 
Bardo5  5


6 months:



		Code:
	

Cyc  45 
satricion  45 
RedLeader  39 
Jerry Atrick  35 
AmorRoark  34 
rant*N*rave  33 
Binge Artist  17 
yucatanboy2  16 
aanallein  15 
jake99  14 
ebola?  14 
Bedhead  13 
Pillthrill  13 
ChronicHD  13 
oohcow  13 
peer.review  12 
Shaman_RN  11 
ugly  11 
jpgrdnr  10 
ch0psy  10


----------



## felix

*Trip Reports*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

Pulpo 			34
fryingsquirrel 		25
jackie jones 		24
theotherside26 		24
Jamshyd 		23
EyesSizeOfTheMoon 	16
ABCDFG I Ate The E 	16
Scoobysnacks 		15
Дмитрий 		13
peacelovedope 		12
psykoman 		11
judgefooky 		11
HisNameIsFrank 		11
Hypno-h 		11
psood0nym 		11
DJB0bbyFM 		11
felix 			10
Downloader08 		10
Yerg 			10
Beanfreak 		10


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

jackie jones 		77
fireredfreak 		52
theotherside26 		42
ABCDFG I Ate The E 	41
HisNameIsFrank 		39
Jamshyd 		38
zamzams 		37
Scoobysnacks 		37
fryingsquirrel 		34
Pulpo 			34
girlygrrl 		32
fastandbulbous 		32
ajg1988 		31
(zonk) 			27
ShAYZoN 		26
psood0nym 		25
Seattle_Stranger 	24
rainey 			24
LysergicEpiphany 	21
yellow_sunglasses 	21


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

jackie jones 		181
Sykoknot 		71
ABCDFG I Ate The E 	68
fireredfreak 		52
fastandbulbous 		52
theotherside26 		52
HisNameIsFrank 		48
Jamshyd 		47
yucatanboy2 		46
psood0nym 		43
(zonk) 			42
Xorkoth 		40
stirfry 		38
zamzams 		37
zooms 			37
girlygrrl 		37
Scoobysnacks 		37
fryingsquirrel 		36
Pulpo 			34
Coolio 			34


----------



## RedLeader

*Non-Electronic Music Discussion (NEMD)*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

oneswtwld  		93 
Kenickie  		33 
JoeTheStoner  		24 
theotherside26  	         24 
Mysterier  		23 
tribal girl  		20 
Cosmic Charlie  	         18 
GræyScüll 		17 
Yeagerx  		         16 
Tryptamine*Dreamer 	16 
Pander Bear  		14 
nativenick  		13 
Max Power  		13 
AmorRoark  		12 
ocean  			11 
Teonanactylln'  	         10 
crimsonjunk  		10 
Unbreakable  		10 
glitter_kiss  		9 
foolsgold  		9


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

oneswtwld  		202 
Kenickie  		101 
Cosmic Charlie  	         74 
JoeTheStoner  		71 
tribal girl  		63 
Mysterier  		54 
Pander Bear  		51 
AmorRoark  		45 
theotherside26  	         45 
Law  			42 
Max Power  		41 
Laika  			39 
unknownxpleasures  	31 
michael  		         28 
Jamshyd  		         27 
JedTheHumanoid  	         27 
ninjadanslarbretabar  	27 
Snugg  			25 
egor 			24 
Bardo5  		         23


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

oneswtwld  		333 
Kenickie  		290 
Bardo5  		         138 
JoeTheStoner  		134 
Pander Bear  		126 
AmorRoark  		107 
tribal girl  		104 
Cosmic Charlie  	         80 
2oclockbeanfiend.2  	77 
Snugg  			76 
theotherside26  	         72 
Peace Farmer  		68 
Laika  			61 
Max Power 		61 
Mysterier  		60 
axl blaze  		60 
missunderstood  	         59 
Beenhead  		53 
silverwheel  		46 
Rated E  		         46


----------



## phr

*Other Drugs*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

jamesBrown 		899
Captain.Heroin 		326
SkagKush 		277
homeydontplaythat 	239
HdoubleODeezy 		135
Cane2theLeft 		134
leftwing 		132
PillPoppingAnimal 	101
BIGsherm7272 		91
jaystyle 		82
kokomo 			75
cvalero 		73
DkBlaze1 		73
punchednthenose 	71
Georgie25 		70
Bupe 			67
Depressicaa 		67
dntcheckthtbxdoc 	66
BaybeX 			64
Vaya 			63


*3 months*


		Code:
	

jamesBrown 		1545
Captain.Heroin 		1020
Cane2theLeft 		539
leftwing 		439
homeydontplaythat 	384
SkagKush 		277
HdoubleODeezy 		219
Levvytation 		196
Georgie25 		182
BIGsherm7272 		159
phrozen 		153
Pegasus 		146
Bupe 			137
monstanoodle 		135
stray cat 		130
dokomo 			129
PillPoppingAnimal 	126
Depressicaa 		126
Vaya 			116
duneplanet 		112


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		2053
jamesBrown 		1597
Cane2theLeft 		1163
HdoubleODeezy 		937
leftwing 		884
Pegasus 		724
Mr Blonde 		617
Znegative 		574
homeydontplaythat 	521
phrozen 		386
sixpartseven 		347
qwe 			289
Georgie25 		280
JamtasticX 		279
SkagKush 		277
Nikolai 		275
Shambles 		266
Levvytation 		241
dokomo 			238
fm1983 			237


----------



## phr

*Psychedelic Drugs*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

MagickalKat777 		512
nearjat 		297
Delsyd 			246
LSDMDMA&AMP 		227
solistus 		220
CatfishRivers 		216
PepperSocks 		206
DwayneHoover 		203
psood0nym 		193
Roger&Me 		179
Ben So Furry 		165
Xorkoth 		157
tBirdee 		138
Help?!?! 		130
TheAppleCore 		126
Jesusgreen 		118
any major dude 		117
Volundr 		115
Cloudy 			114
love_sex_desire 	114


*3 months*


		Code:
	

LSDMDMA&AMP 		1451
Delsyd 			903
Xorkoth 		827
Scoobysnacks 		803
MagickalKat777 		721
nearjat 		718
Roger&Me 		683
Ben So Furry 		664
CatfishRivers 		654
solistus 		526
tBirdee 		484
PepperSocks 		469
Bardo5 			466
alantis360 		422
Assphace 		387
Thizzerfershizzer 	372
DwayneHoover 		323
Cosmic Charlie 		323
psood0nym 		317
Jesusgreen 		306


*6 months*


		Code:
	

LSDMDMA&AMP 		2694
Delsyd 			1651
Xorkoth 		1607
Thizzerfershizzer 	1079
Roger&Me 		929
Sega420 		860
Scoobysnacks 		852
tBirdee 		843
Bardo5 			839
nearjat 		817
Shambles 		809
solistus 		785
PepperSocks 		784
MagickalKat777 		721
CatfishRivers 		721
Ben So Furry 		665
zebigmonst3r 		636
alantis360 		574
naginnudej 		533
Assphace 		494


----------



## phr

*Cannabis Discussion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

MemphisX3 		349
chainer3k 		339
Jibult 			292
Cap'n Jay 		188
Mr_Fluffykins 		186
HighonLife 		156
purplefirefly 		149
Binge_Artist 		132
Johnny blue 		129
qwe 			129
RecklessWOT 		128
Assphace 		110
Yerg 			106
mr.muncheez 		104
skillz~4~thrillz 	99
w01fg4ng 		92
pallidamors 		71
purple_cloud 		70
Verybuffed 		66
SDforever420 		66


*3 months*


		Code:
	

chainer3k 		1265
MemphisX3 		1148
purplefirefly 		808
Assphace 		788
Binge_Artist 		780
HighonLife 		625
qwe 			610
pallidamors 		543
Cap'n Jay 		453
Jibult 			453
ohline 			442
Johnny blue 		409
Law 			388
Mr_Fluffykins 		382
stonedandrolling89 	361
skillz~4~thrillz 	298
Yerg 			271
w01fg4ng 		262
leftwing 		243
purple_cloud 		189


*6 months*


		Code:
	

chainer3k 		1830
MemphisX3 		1537
pallidamors 		1514
HighonLife 		1433
Assphace 		1080
purplefirefly 		996
Snugg 			922
Cap'n Jay 		905
ohline 			892
Binge_Artist 		861
Johnny blue 		816
qwe 			739
Jibult 			692
Tripman 		688
stonedandrolling89 	650
w01fg4ng 		602
Mr_Fluffykins 		512
xxkcxx 			447
skillz~4~thrillz 	435
Yerg 			413


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Site Statistics 1st Half 2010

Posted in SUPPORT


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

The Dark Side:

1 month:



		Code:
	

Lolie 		247
ocean 		156
theartofwar 		144
Asclepius 		127
paranoid android 		122
n3ophy7e 		115
panic in paradise 		96
Captain.Heroin 		90
jake99 		81
OverDone 		79
Depressicaa 		74
Bojangles69 		70
Legerity 		63
PhrostByte 		57
villian 		55
bagochina 		54
unsettled 		53
S.M.F.G 		52
Carl Landrover 		51
Missykins 		51


3 months:


		Code:
	

ocean 		616
n3ophy7e 		511
Bojangles69 		421
Lolie 		369
paranoid android 		345
Asclepius 		301
OverDone 		282
panic in paradise 		259
Captain.Heroin 		231
Ixchellian 		225
fivelinefury 		212
Legerity 		188
theartofwar 		188
bagochina 		175
jake99 		173
Draigan 		171
Enki 		168
Orangutangpsychopa 		147
Help me please 		144
villian 		144


6 months:


		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		1276
ocean 		816
panic in paradise 		776
Bojangles69 		775
paranoid android 		643
Ixchellian 		410
Help me please 		408
Lolie 		369
OverDone 		347
Draigan 		335
fivelinefury 		315
Captain.Heroin 		311
Asclepius 		301
jake99 		291
Orangutangpsychopa 		291
bagochina 		257
Sweet P 		254
unsettled 		247
Legerity 		242
Jekyll and Hyde 		231


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Words*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

nearjat 		32
New 			16
(Wordy) 		11
Dubulous. 		10
lostNfound 		9
KoreyS 			9
Mehm 			8
Mr_Fluffykins 		7
thujone 		6
CoffeeDrinker 		5
80mg 			5
plastic memory 7 	5
Wordswords 		5
Hidden_Pigeon 		5
Seanjay 		4
hydrocondor 		4
oxymoron310 		4
Raz 			4
changerofways 		3
thesirbutton 		3


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

nearjat 		45
New 			24
lostNfound 		21
Dubulous. 		18
thujone 		18
Ravr 			17
L O V E L I F E 	14
GirlInterrupted 	13
(Wordy) 		13
Raz 			13
iris acht 		11
theotherside26 		11
leiphos 		11
cLOUDDEAD 		10
Mr_Fluffykins 		10
ArcsAngles 		10
TJ5 			10
Seanjay 		9
KoreyS 			9
MemphisX3 		9


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

nearjat 		45
lostNfound 		43
thujone 		42
New 			38
L O V E L I F E 	33
Ravr 			20
cLOUDDEAD 		20
Dubulous. 		18
TJ5 			17
Franklin Waters 	17
rewiiired 		16
Mysterier 		15
GræyScüll 		15
TheDeceased 		15
theotherside26 		13
(Wordy) 		13
Kenickie 		13
GirlInterrupted 	13
ryanlaughlin 		13
Raz 			13


----------



## RedLeader

*Legal Discussion*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

Missykins  		34 
Johnny1  		29 
ChemicalSmiles  	22 
severely etarded  	13 
rangrz  			11 
lacey k  		11 
crimsonjunk  		8 
forgotten  		8 
philip0217  		8 
asecin  			6 
hydrochron 		6 
Captain.Heroin  		6 
BuckieGoldstein  	5 
Enki  			4 
Roger32  		4 
ech0s85  		4 
cilosyb  		4 
TekHazard  		4 
euphoricnod  		4 
drewmandan  		3


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Missykins  		147 
Johnny1  		68 
ChemicalSmiles  	47 
severely etarded  	46 
lacey k  		44 
crimsonjunk  		26 
forgotten  		24 
rangrz  			16 
SilverFeniks  		15 
fryingsquirrel  		14 
badandwicked  		13 
Legal Junkie  		12 
ejnjgrl822  		11 
Cyc  			11 
ech0s85  		11 
hydrochron  		10 
bagochina  		10 
addictivepersona  	10 
AmorRoark  		10 
AChemicalLife  		10


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

Missykins  		229 
Johnny1  		117 
severely etarded  	97 
ChemicalSmiles  	90 
lacey k  		87 
forgotten  		52 
crimsonjunk  		44 
rangrz  			32 
fryingsquirrel  		28 
AChemicalLife  		27 
SilverFeniks  		24 
Mariposa  		20 
AmorRoark  		18 
ech0s85  		17 
pin  			17 
Sweet P  		17 
Jerry Atrick  		16 
bagochina  		16 
Cyc  			15 
Enki  			14


----------



## felix

*Electronic Music Discussion*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

ChemicalSmiles 		86
MDMAhead 		83
levictus 		33
Thizzerfershizzer 	27
DOB 			23
slef 			21
StarOceanHouse 		16
atm23 			15
marsmellow 		14
penpal 			14
Noodle 			13
junglejuice 		13
ebola? 			12
n3ophy7e 		11
jpgrdnr 		9
DwayneHoover 		9
ricardo08 		8
silentangst 		8
BransonWtF 		7
djtroy 			7


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

ChemicalSmiles 		289
MDMAhead 		221
Thizzerfershizzer 	122
levictus 		102
Noodle 			84
StarOceanHouse 		74
marsmellow 		66
|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 		56
slef 			41
blauwelichten 		40
Tina Dopemau5 		33
rincewindrocks 		30
toa$t 			28
ebola? 			28
zamzams 		28
EseFlacko708 		26
avrolling 		24
junglejuice 		23
DOB 			23
jpgrdnr 		21


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

ChemicalSmiles 		563
MDMAhead 		447
Thizzerfershizzer 	284
Noodle 			242
StarOceanHouse 		225
levictus 		209
marsmellow 		133
JoeTheStoner 		123
|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 		116
rincewindrocks 		116
zamzams 		112
blauwelichten 		101
brainbug 		51
n3ophy7e 		45
Part Time Junkie 	44
latac 			43
slef 			42
33Hz 			35
toa$t 			35
thujone 		34


----------



## phr

*Advanced Drug Discussion*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

P A 			73
MagickalKat777 		63
Hammilton 		61
dread 			60
MeDieViL 		53
rickolasnice 		50
seep 			44
fryingsquirrel 		39
/navarone/ 		38
sekio 			37
vanboy5 		34
Slapdragonx 		32
pofacedhoe 		32
vecktor 		31
Solipsis 		29
asecin 			27
Psychedelic Jay 	24
StaySedated 		23
ebola? 			21
hamhurricane 		21


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Hammilton 		180
atara 			165
MurphyClox 		148
MagickalKat777 		142
seep 			142
dread 			141
MeDieViL 		113
P A 			109
melange 		103
fryingsquirrel 		102
ebola? 			102
pofacedhoe 		95
Solipsis 		91
StaySedated 		88
vecktor 		88
Slapdragonx 		66
/navarone/ 		66
(zonk) 			66
nuke 			57
sekio 			57


*6 months*


		Code:
	

MurphyClox 		361
fryingsquirrel 		330
atara 			320
dread 			299
seep 			287
Hammilton 		222
MagickalKat777 		191
vecktor 		177
Jamshyd 		169
MeDieViL 		168
Phener 			167
ebola? 			155
melange 		145
StaySedated 		140
P A 			139
pofacedhoe 		134
Limpet_Chicken 		129
nuke 			128
fastandbulbous 		127
(zonk) 			120


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*New Member Introductions*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

theotherside26 		304
Captain.Heroin 		268
Klue 		84
Swerlz 		48
Laika 		29
Boulder257 		25
Way|0st 		22
cletus 		19
bogmancometh 		19
Jonny Flash 		17
felix 		17
houseman5 		16
IAMWHY 		16
Too many doses 		14
hlin818 		13
TheYoungOne 		12
darkangelz 		12
Cerebral 		11
BookWormBrunette 		9
Whatever000 		9


*3 months*


		Code:
	

theotherside26 		771
Captain.Heroin 		455
Boulder257 		135
Laika 		113
Swerlz 		107
Klue 		103
amapola 		29
Way|0st 		25
attempt4 		21
Cerebral 		20
RedThorn 		20
cletus 		19
bogmancometh 		19
felix 		19
Too many doses 		18
waningrhetoric 		18
Bella_Luvs_Blues 		17
Local808OPANA 		17
Jonny Flash 		17
houseman5 		16


*6 months*


		Code:
	

theotherside26 		1487
Klue 		664
Captain.Heroin 		468
Laika 		374
Boulder257 		135
Receptor Bound 		115
Swerlz 		114
burntserkits 		63
Cosmic Charlie 		54
flat line 		45
Yerg 		35
korei 		32
/\_/\__FlatLine__ 		31
amapola 		29
T. Calderone 		27
SpecialK_ 		26
Way|0st 		25
LaDyBuGoXy 		23
ayalabestia 		22
mario323213 		22


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*Education and Careers*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

mami 		10
KamMoye 		10
Jerry Atrick 		7
TRIXY7 		7
hlin818 		7
capRx 		5
Changed 		5
HigherAwareness 		4
llama112 		4
ebola? 		4
Chemical Samile 		4
XbookstoreX 		4
Mehm 		4
grimble crumble 		3
adrian89987 		3
!_MDMA_! 		3
lmno302 		3
Mercc96 		3
Cyc 		3
satricion 		3


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Cyc 		26
mami 		14
Changed 		14
L2R 		13
addictivepersona 		13
AfterGlow 		11
Roger&Me 		11
lacey k 		10
KamMoye 		10
Jerry Atrick 		10
CoffeeDrinker 		9
rangrz 		9
ebola? 		9
satricion 		8
MynameisnotDeja 		8
hobhead 		8
yucatanboy2 		7
TRIXY7 		7
grimble crumble 		7
blauwelichten 		7


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Jerry Atrick 		38
Cyc 		36
AmorRoark 		29
ebola? 		24
addictivepersona 		23
satricion 		22
Mehm 		19
rant*N*rave 		17
rangrz 		17
mami 		16
L2R 		14
hobhead 		14
yucatanboy2 		14
Changed 		14
AfterGlow 		14
Roger&Me 		14
Jamshyd 		13
MynameisnotDeja 		13
sonicteamaajm 		13
KamMoye 		10


----------



## felix

*Second Opinion*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		156
Fawkes 			73
AmorRoark 		49
NationOfThizzlam 	47
ocean 			43
silvercrimson 		43
cletus 			42
Samadhi 		40
slef 			40
Perpetual Indulgence 	39
ryanlaughlin 		38
TINK 			36
Fjones 			35
GenericMind 		35
badandwicked 		35
fizzle 			33
MynameisnotDeja 	32
User Name Here 		30
addictivepersona 	30
L2R 			27


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		384
Fawkes 			225
ocean 			150
MynameisnotDeja 	138
cletus 			138
NationOfThizzlam 	112
Fjones 			109
AmorRoark 		106
addictivepersona 	103
badandwicked 		97
silentangst 		91
fizzle 			88
L2R 			86
Samadhi 		86
Perpetual Indulgence 	82
slef 			72
GenericMind 		68
lostNfound 		67
lacey k 		59
chrissie 		58


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		830
Fawkes 			386
cletus 			285
ocean 			228
MynameisnotDeja 	216
silentangst 		194
NationOfThizzlam 	176
AmorRoark 		176
Samadhi 		158
Jamshyd 		156
Fjones 			147
badandwicked 		142
addictivepersona 	141
L2R 			136
Perpetual Indulgence 	129
GenericMind 		127
lacey k 		125
TheSpade 		116
ChemicalSmiles 		106
fizzle 			104


----------



## felix

*European & African Drug Discussion*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

missing old pills 	486
parttime crackhead 	440
Shambles 		426
dee_dee 		387
Ch1na:Wh1te 		385
captain codshit 	378
pinkpapaver 		270
zaramorf 		203
cherrycolouredfunk 	197
Evad 			189
tekkeN 			189
mattnotrik 		178
SamhainGrim 		170
Sadie 			169
badandwicked 		168
ructions 		168
hooks 			160
kkattastic 		154
TheSpade 		146
anistropic 		135


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

parttime crackhead 	1341
missing old pills 	1009
cherrycolouredfunk 	850
captain codshit 	782
dee_dee 		772
Ch1na:Wh1te 		769
pinkpapaver 		738
Evad 			582
TheSpade 		578
Shambles 		558
Sadie 			553
badandwicked 		548
kate 			504
xmitch00ukx 		459
McPanda 		445
DS_ 			424
GinaWestYorks 		406
CbRoXiDe 		393
SamhainGrim 		365
Treacle 		358


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

parttime crackhead 	2572
TheSpade 		2275
cherrycolouredfunk 	1368
Sadie 			1355
kate 			1125
captain codshit 	1064
Evad 			1057
watsons torment 	1026
missing old pills 	1009
Treacle 		995
DS_ 			779
dee_dee 		772
Ch1na:Wh1te 		769
pinkpapaver 		738
SamhainGrim 		716
knockando 		695
Shambles 		689
CbRoXiDe 		617
badandwicked 		609
McPanda 		603


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*ED Cuddle Puddle Counts*

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

Bearlove 		298
socalthizzn 		126
NationOfThizzlam 	120
StrutterGear 		107
Warped Reality 		92
Legerity 		87
freehugs 		84
foxyloxy55 		66
severely etarded 	61
LSDMDMA&AMP 		58
Bsiren 			56
wiiwee 			55
rolling_anon 		43
Eyes On the Roll 	42
Big)Sky 		42
RandomGuy123 		41
TearItDown 		41
cryptix420 		40
MasterSplinter 		39
mollycoddled 		38


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

Bearlove 		503
NationOfThizzlam 	372
AylaV 			262
socalthizzn 		254
Bsiren 			200
nanchan 		197
MazDan 			194
foxyloxy55 		190
freehugs 		178
Warped Reality 		176
LSDMDMA&AMP 		168
Wadsworth 		166
Legerity 		140
scubagirl200 		131
StrutterGear 		126
No Consequence 		125
wiiwee 			123
georgewc2001 		121
pnut3844 		115
MasterSplinter 		112


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

NationOfThizzlam 	1029
Bearlove 		972
socalthizzn 		628
AylaV 			555
Bsiren 			439
nanchan 		399
No Consequence 		356
MazDan 			337
LSDMDMA&AMP 		296
peacefuldreamer09 	291
georgewc2001 		254
levictus 		238
MagickalKat777 		231
MasterSplinter 		230
Legerity 		227
rincewindrocks 		201
crunchymilk 		195
foxyloxy55 		190
matt2012 		190
scubagirl200 		183


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Freakin' Tunnel Vision*

F&TV

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

Kenickie 		74
HoneyRoastedPeanut 	65
TheDeceased 		59
L2R 			55
loulou reed 		49
Chemical Companion 	49
Asclepius 		49
ocean 			46
hydroazuanacaine 	38
Max Power 		36
AmorRoark 		35
lostNfound 		35
silentangst 		28
MynameisnotDeja 	20
tribal girl 		19
Wordswords 		18
calmAnimal 		16
Slain 			16
Swerlz 			13
atri 			12


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

Kenickie 		246
Asclepius 		225
HoneyRoastedPeanut 	193
Chemical Companion 	181
ocean 			136
loulou reed 		117
tribal girl 		116
L2R 			110
AmorRoark 		98
lostNfound 		97
hydroazuanacaine 	92
Max Power 		84
TheDeceased 		73
Swerlz 			65
silentangst 		61
Wordswords 		58
Bardo5 			53
axl blaze 		53
calmAnimal 		50
alasdairm 		38


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

Chemical Companion 	432
Kenickie 		427
tribal girl 		329
Asclepius 		294
L2R 			271
ocean 			256
AmorRoark 		239
loulou reed 		237
HoneyRoastedPeanut 	234
Max Power 		156
hydroazuanacaine 	154
lostNfound 		132
TheDeceased 		120
axl blaze 		119
Bardo5 			107
alasdairm 		89
JoeTheStoner 		87
silentangst 		84
calmAnimal 		83
Swerlz 			81


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*No...the OTHER drugs*

OD

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

Cane2theLeft 		339
Captain.Heroin 		241
dokomo 			207
NeighborhoodThreat 	154
suessmayr 		94
leftwing 		92
HdoubleODeezy 		81
muvolution 		73
BrokedownPalace 	64
amapola 		61
verso 			60
Mr Blonde 		59
Harambulus 		55
John_Burrows 		54
sekio 			53
hydrochron 		51
adder 			50
Pegasus 		49
robatussin 		45
Been&Done 		40


*3 mos*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		1162
Cane2theLeft 		1014
caseface99 		598
dokomo 			436
leftwing 		364
HdoubleODeezy 		322
NeighborhoodThreat 	300
Pegasus 		294
jamesBrown 		227
SkagKush 		203
Mr Blonde 		176
stuckinaloop 		148
Been&Done 		141
amapola 		132
hydrochron 		131
muvolution 		130
DexterMeth 		129
macbrown21 		124
catcalls 		120
JamtasticX 		118


*6 mos*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		2350
jamesBrown 		2026
Cane2theLeft 		1869
SkagKush 		991
leftwing 		877
dokomo 			624
HdoubleODeezy 		621
caseface99 		615
Pegasus 		525
homeydontplaythat 	513
NeighborhoodThreat 	302
JamtasticX 		259
hydrochron 		251
BIGsherm7272 		250
Georgie25 		233
muvolution 		231
phrozen 		215
Ksa 			185
Tommyboy723 		184
Mr Blonde 		179


----------



## purplefirefly

*North American and South American Drug Discussion*

*1 mos*



		Code:
	

MemphisX3 		318
purplefirefly 		217
ohline 		        208
RecklessWOT 		193
Binge_Artist 		157
DavisK4high247 		124
chinky 		        109
HighonLife 		67
alteknj 		66
The Rock Monster 	50
shake 		        50
Johnny blue 		47
Assphace 		39
Unbreakable 		34
nowdubnvr6 		28
pigpen1968 		27
ATLL765 		25
Delsyd 		        25
Tommyboy723 		22
bowserthedog 		19


*3 mos*



		Code:
	

MemphisX3 		898
RecklessWOT 		387
purplefirefly 		347
ohline 		        310
Binge_Artist 		289
DavisK4high247 		270
HighonLife 		256
chinky 		        233
shake 		        210
gibby_420 		189
Johnny blue 		176
pallidamors 		148
Assphace 		143
Cap'n Jay 		131
imaimabadbitch 		119
xxkcxx 		        114
alteknj 		100
Delsyd 		        86
RidingtheBrownline 	82
wtblife 		77


*6 mos*



		Code:
	

MemphisX3 		1113
RecklessWOT 		476
pallidamors 		440
chinky 		        435
shake 		        414
purplefirefly 		403
DavisK4high247 		389
Binge_Artist 		373
HighonLife 		358
ohline 		        312
xxkcxx 		        305
gibby_420 		256
Cap'n Jay 		255
Assphace 		244
Delsyd 		        232
Johnny blue 		232
alteknj 		164
BaybeX 		        139
Unbreakable 		133
Tommyboy723 		130


----------



## felix

*EADD Posting Stats*

*1 month*



		Code:
	

Shambles 		643
dee_dee 		459
Sadie 			397
parttime crackhead 	330
SamhainGrim 		302
missing old pills 	296
captain codshit 	245
monstanoodle 		242
pinkpapaver 		227
cherrycolouredfunk 	187
kkattastic 		148
StoneHappyMonday 	129
mattnotrik 		117
Evad 			113
joe90 			111
coollemon 		106
chinup 			104
basketcase 		101
CbRoXiDe 		100
SpecialK_ 		99


*3 months*



		Code:
	

dee_dee 		1266
missing old pills 	1218
Shambles 		1185
parttime crackhead 	1050
captain codshit 	778
pinkpapaver 		666
Sadie 			609
SamhainGrim 		496
cherrycolouredfunk 	494
Evad 			437
monstanoodle 		367
mattnotrik 		367
TheSpade 		357
DS_ 			355
badandwicked 		327
nomy 			301
chinup 			291
kate 			285
anistropic 		279
StoneHappyMonday 	261


*6 months*



		Code:
	

parttime crackhead 	2006
TheSpade 		1281
missing old pills 	1280
dee_dee 		1266
Shambles 		1253
Sadie 			1135
captain codshit 	1032
Evad 			900
cherrycolouredfunk 	854
Treacle 		802
SamhainGrim 		795
pinkpapaver 		666
kate 			590
DS_ 			544
watsons torment 	531
badandwicked 		495
Danny Weed 		469
mattnotrik 		466
chinup 			458
knockando 		455


----------



## felix

*New Member Introductions*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

theotherside26 		246
amapola 		134
Captain.Heroin 		60
Laika 			36
junkie skumbag 		33
ektamine 		23
waynecup.jpg 		22
Swerlz 			16
DeToXify 		14
Enki 			12
Super Z 		10
JohnnyR 		10
shishigami 		9
Tiefling 		8
Slade 			7
Imphishy 		7
Carver Slice 		6
Joswa 			6
Calumet 		6
felix 			6


*3 months:*


		Code:
	

theotherside26 		983
Captain.Heroin 		569
amapola 		206
Swerlz 			194
Klue 			132
Laika 			103
junkie skumbag 		103
ektamine 		63
TrippyTufty 		33
imaimabadbitch 		31
muvolution 		27
Cosmic Charlie 		26
Lazyscience 		22
Way|0st 		22
waynecup.jpg 		22
cletus 			21
3rd_I_blind 		19
xstayfadedx 		19
Insane-Guru 		19
bogmancometh 		18


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

theotherside26 		1658
Captain.Heroin 		775
Swerlz 			257
Klue 			246
Laika 			230
amapola 		230
Boulder257 		134
junkie skumbag 		105
ektamine 		63
imaimabadbitch 		42
Cosmic Charlie 		40
TrippyTufty 		33
muvolution 		27
Lazyscience 		27
Receptor Bound 		25
Way|0st 		25
attempt4 		23
waynecup.jpg 		22
cletus 			21
RedThorn 		20


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Psyly Delicious Stats*

*PD:*

*1 Mo*


		Code:
	

Solipsis 		272
LSDMDMA&AMP 		146
nearjat 		135
DwayneHoover 		122
Shambles 		118
allium 			115
Survived Abortion 	113
IamMe90 		101
greenmeanies 		84
joeyjoejoeshabadoo 	78
kingme 			78
Cloudy 			75
any major dude 		72
Ismene 			69
delta_9 		66
shishigami 		66
Sega420 		64
JSPete 			62
TheAppleCore 		61
bluegreenman 		59


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

Solipsis 		623
DwayneHoover 		580
Shambles 		524
LSDMDMA&AMP 		517
nearjat 		351
IamMe90 		337
Ismene 			304
Cloudy 			295
Delsyd 			271
Tunnelfission 		256
any major dude 		254
delta_9 		231
allium 			222
TheAppleCore 		213
tBirdee 		185
Survived Abortion 	182
greenmeanies 		182
Mercc96 		181
JSPete 			175
Roger&Me 		172


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

DwayneHoover 		1287
LSDMDMA&AMP 		1145
nearjat 		1018
MagickalKat777 		910
Solipsis 		835
Roger&Me 		813
Delsyd 			764
Shambles 		607
Cloudy 			605
any major dude 		585
tBirdee 		537
psood0nym 		531
TheAppleCore 		517
Ismene 			493
alantis360 		488
Xorkoth 		418
CatfishRivers 		404
willow11 		402
SomeKindaLove 		379
PepperSocks 		361


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Trek Recursion Stats*

*TR:*

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

Chemical Companion 	32
pofacedhoe 		15
Dedbeet 		12
boiledfruit 		10
yucatanboy2 		10
literate 		10
stevein7 		9
Cane2theLeft 		9
jackie jones 		8
yardbirdrc 		8
KingFrankWaits 		8
roganmaster 		8
oykef 			7
ebola? 			7
Yerg 			7
Otis B. Driftwood 	6
Orso 			6
OxycontinAnonymous 	6
christiger 		6
youngnwithexp 		6


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

Chemical Companion 	90
pofacedhoe 		50
jackie jones 		39
theotherside26 		33
tragiclemming 		28
yardbirdrc 		26
Lady Codone 		24
JSPete 			22
literate 		22
Dedbeet 		20
stevein7 		18
oykef 			18
ss2brandon 		18
stirfry 		18
Seattle_Stranger 	16
Bidybag 		16
(zonk) 			15
regfairfield 		15
amanitadine 		15
D n A 			13


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

Chemical Companion 	258
pofacedhoe 		114
theotherside26 		80
Seattle_Stranger 	78
jackie jones 		75
blue_bomber 		61
(zonk) 			60
Bidybag 		50
pr0d1gy 		49
webbykevin 		47
Lady Codone 		46
ColtDan 		43
Tirux 			43
Jamshyd 		42
stirfry 		42
oykef 			41
TheMerryPrankster 	40
SomeKindaLove 		39
ebola? 			39
JSPete 			39


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Break Dancing Disconaut Stats*

*BDD:*

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		460
NeighborhoodThreat 	279
Alex000 		255
BrokedownPalace 	212
kokaino 		169
StaySedated 		147
Tickle My Pickle 	134
Ripamaru 		120
Whipped Dream 		108
Cane2theLeft 		104
amapola 		99
TheLostBoys 		96
The_Jesus 		95
Pantera 		83
olab7 			73
phatass 		72
shady4091 		70
regfairfield 		70
unsettled 		55
Vikingdon 		54


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		2520
StaySedated 		842
fryingsquirrel 		656
NeighborhoodThreat 	623
Violenza666 		434
BrokedownPalace 	424
Tickle My Pickle 	419
Alex000 		365
TheLostBoys 		287
phatass 		258
regfairfield 		251
amapola 		246
Psychedelic Jay 	238
Cane2theLeft 		228
Methadone84 		217
kokaino 		212
verso 			201
sekio 			199
BananasAndOranges 	187
lordreven333 		179


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		3565
StaySedated 		1526
fryingsquirrel 		1186
Psychedelic Jay 	821
phatass 		779
Tickle My Pickle 	758
Violenza666 		735
NeighborhoodThreat 	631
Lord 			529
BananasAndOranges 	513
TokinDerrick 		477
BrokedownPalace 	424
BIGsherm7272 		419
Alex000 		373
Cane2theLeft 		362
TheLostBoys 		361
amapola 		322
mgrady3 		309
regfairfield 		306
SDforever420 		298


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Most Active Forums*

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		19304
EADD 			10907
Basic Drug Discussion 	7259
Psychedelic Drugs 	6893
Other Drugs 		5165
Ecstasy Discussion 	5137
The Dark Side 		3420
Australian DD 		2566
Sex, Love and R 	2509
Cannabis Discussion 	2292
Drug Culture 		2286
Current Events and P 	2113
NASADD 			1942
Second Opinion 		1897
Drugs in the Media 	1767
New Member Intro	1638
Advanced DD 		1626
Reported posts 		1340
Archive - EADD 		1315
Healthy Living 		1308


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		74377
Basic Drug Discussion 	27734
EADD 			24764
Psychedelic Drugs 	22573
Other Drugs 		17478
Ecstasy Discussion 	15052
Archive - EADD 		12488
The Dark Side 		11250
Sex, Love and R 	10141
Current Events and P 	8300
Cannabis Discussion 	8229
Australian DD 		7095
Second Opinion 		6760
Drug Culture 		6193
New Member Intro 	5193
Drugs in the Media 	5034
Advanced DD 		4901
NASADD 			4610
Healthy Living 		4438
Reported posts 		4292


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

The Lounge 		127345
Basic Drug Discussion 	53125
Psychedelic Drugs 	49599
EADD 			43267
Other Drugs 		37411
Ecstasy Discussion 	30051
Archive - EADD 		26745
The Dark Side 		23362
Sex, Love and R 	18847
Cannabis Discussion 	18498
Current Events and P 	18079
Australian DD 		12932
Drug Culture 		11963
Second Opinion 		11501
Advanced DD 		10319
Drugs in the Media 	10026
NASADD 			9455
New Member Intro 	8884
Reported posts 		8538


----------



## RedLeader

*Philosophy & Spirituality*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

Dedbeet		        82
panic in paradise	80
Pythagoras		64
sssssssssss		54
Enki		        52
Talksick		41
Jamshyd		        28
qwe		        25
TheDeceased		25
rickolasnice		21
xstayfadedx		21
MyDoorsAreOpen		21
Raw Evil		17
Z Y G G Y		17
TheAppleCore		17
vegan		        16
ocean		        15
malakaix		14
ebola?		        14
CoffeeDrinker		13


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Pythagoras		148
panic in paradise	139
Enki			136
Dedbeet			130
qwe			90
sssssssssss		86
Jamshyd			83
Talksick		74
KamMoye			59
MyDoorsAreOpen		53
rickolasnice		51
DOB			51
vegan			50
Raw Evil		50
ebola?			50
CoffeeDrinker		50
IamMe90			46
TheDeceased		43
being			42
Changed			42


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

Enki			293
qwe			204
Pythagoras		190
Jamshyd			153
panic in paradise	140
ebola?			130
Dedbeet			130
L2R			121
Changed			119
MyDoorsAreOpen		108
CoffeeDrinker		100
sssssssssss		86
Shrooms00087		85
KamMoye			82
Raw Evil		80
being			76
Talksick		74
Simply_Live		64
Yerg			61
malakaix		60


----------



## phr

*Extra, extra...*

*DiTM:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Mora Fiend		213
slimvictor		95
SangerRainsford		83
edgarshade		50
qwe			49
Ph0r.W3-R-m4ny		46
severely etarded	45
TheLostBoys		43
villian			40
235360287471352662	36
Unbreakable		33
LogicSoDeveloped	30
SDforever420		26
girlygrrl		26
Khadijah		23
rickolasnice		23
NeighborhoodThreat	22
kaywholed		21
highhooked		19
Hammilton		18


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Mora Fiend		348
235360287471352662	168
slimvictor		167
SangerRainsford		166
edgarshade		134
qwe			126
villian			116
TheLostBoys		109
severely etarded	107
LogicSoDeveloped	82
NeighborhoodThreat	81
Unbreakable		81
...			78
Ph0r.W3-R-m4ny		77
Bricks & Stacks		74
Herbal~Jah		65
The Network		60
Dragynfyr		58
ATLL765			54
rickolasnice		53


*6 months*


		Code:
	

slimvictor		435
spini4			409
Mora Fiend		354
qwe			276
edgarshade		265
235360287471352662	258
villian			194
Dragynfyr		179
caseface99		168
SangerRainsford		166
TheLostBoys		142
seep			139
Herbal~Jah		134
severely etarded	131
7zark7			120
melange			115
Khadijah		114
phrozen			113
SDforever420		105
Budisti			99


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Everyone Doesit*

ED Stats

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

socalthizzn 		639
NationOfThizzlam 	534
LSDMDMA&AMP 		405
Blazif07 		225
MasterSplinter 		159
freehugs 		159
Bsiren 			157
somedud 		155
sakura.summers 		149
Matt58 			144
TearItDown 		137
rollinlikeabigshot 	131
pnut3844 		124
Bearlove 		113
Owl Eyed 		97
StarStruck 		86
waketheeffup 		78
No Consequence 		71
DJ Revisionist 		63
GurnEr JoshE 		63


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

NationOfThizzlam 	1389
socalthizzn 		1217
LSDMDMA&AMP 		854
Blazif07 		353
TearItDown 		339
Bsiren 			338
Bearlove 		326
MasterSplinter 		302
Matt58 			285
freehugs 		267
somedud 		260
sakura.summers 		240
GurnEr JoshE 		225
amanda_eats_pandas 225
No Consequence 		216
MazDan 			191
rollinlikeabigshot 	177
StarStruck 		172
pnut3844 		169
severely etarded 	151


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

NationOfThizzlam 	1389
socalthizzn 		1217
LSDMDMA&AMP 		854
Blazif07 		353
TearItDown 		339
Bsiren 			338
Bearlove 		326
MasterSplinter 		302
Matt58 			285
freehugs 		267
somedud 		260
sakura.summers 		240
GurnEr JoshE 		225
amanda_eats_pandas 	225
No Consequence 		216
MazDan 			191
rollinlikeabigshot 	177
StarStruck 		172
pnut3844 		169
severely etarded 	151


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Theoritcal Destruction Supposed*

TDS Stats

*1 mo*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 	285
theartofwar 		148
OverDone 		133
n3ophy7e 		122
Legerity 		113
Captain.Heroin 		109
Asclepius 		108
ocean 			98
Ixchellian 		89
Bojangles69 		89
jake99 			65
paranoid android 	64
toothpastedog 		43
TINK 			43
villian 		37
psychohedonist 		37
SideOrderOfOpiates 	36
godlovesugly 		33
xstayfadedx 		30
Dave 			27


*3 mo*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 	885
theartofwar 		486
ocean 			459
OverDone 		452
n3ophy7e 		435
Asclepius 		346
Legerity 		312
D's 			208
paranoid android 	195
Captain.Heroin 		190
TINK 			157
Bojangles69 		137
SideOrderOfOpiates 	120
jake99 			111
Ixchellian 		89
villian 		86
Dave 			85
Mariposa 		78
godlovesugly 		75
Sweet P 		75


*6 mo*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 	1160
theartofwar 		1110
n3ophy7e 		874
OverDone 		824
ocean 			811
Asclepius 		592
Legerity 		540
Lolie 			503
Captain.Heroin 		484
paranoid android 	400
Bojangles69 		346
jake99 			327
D's 			260
villian 		196
SideOrderOfOpiates 	182
godlovesugly 		174
TINK 			173
Mariposa 		132
PhrostByte 		128
Dave 			126


----------



## phr

*Go here before OD and ADD!*

*BDD:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat	469
kokaino			240
K'd-OUT-in-AZ		229
Cane2theLeft		95
Psychedelic Jay		75
laCster			72
Anon54			66
MrRoot			55
TheLostBoys		54
psychopath		54
Violenza666		53
purple_cloud		52
amapola			51
fryingsquirrel		46
opiatekrzy		42
Supeudol		38
bignbrown		36
FridayNightHigh		30
OhSeeAT			30
RoxisLover		30


*3 months*


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat	1561
kokaino			857
K'd-OUT-in-AZ		831
Cane2theLeft		442
StaySedated		300
amapola			274
TheLostBoys		253
purple_cloud		205
Alex000			189
BrokedownPalace		177
sekio			137
Psychedelic Jay		133
Anon54			121
fryingsquirrel		121
Tickle My Pickle	116
regfairfield		108
Escapedysphoria		106
cyrax99			105
The_Jesus		102
dokomo			97


*6 months*


		Code:
	

K'd-OUT-in-AZ		3412
NeighborhoodThreat	1976
StaySedated		1201
kokaino			922
fryingsquirrel		869
Cane2theLeft		651
Violenza666		596
Tickle My Pickle	590
Psychedelic Jay		580
TheLostBoys		532
BrokedownPalace		482
amapola			458
Alex000			432
sekio			357
regfairfield		332
phatass			310
BananasAndOranges	303
purple_cloud		252
lordreven333		242
Methadone84		222


----------



## fizzle

*North & South American Events*

*NASAE:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

sleepy&boo 		48
cgmusic 		14
Bomboclat 		8
sounds_like 		7
Pacha NYC 		7
BradMiller 		6
openbarmusic 		5
StarOceanHouse		5
REACT_presents 		5
czc0011 		5
Llark313 		5
kylemcr 		4
LuGoJ 			4
G-9 Collective 		4
The_Joint 		4
trainwreckmolly 	3
Dimitri K. 		3
Arana 			3
alwaysblazed 		3
Clujtwin 		3


*3 months*


		Code:
	

sleepy&boo 		88
Bomboclat 		49
cgmusic 	        27
socalthizzn 		24
REACT_presents 		21
StarOceanHouse 		19
Pacha NYC 	        19
trainwreckmolly 	17
ChucK--- 		13
czc0011 		12
edmaddict 		11
_Keaton 		11
firstmoment 		11
G-9 Collective 		10
BradMiller 		10
junglejuice 		9
kylemcr 	        9
ChemicalSmiles 		9
amanda_eats_pandas 	9
sounds_like 		8


*6 months*


		Code:
	

sleepy&boo 		219
cgmusic 		75
Bomboclat 		72
REACT_presents 		49
Pacha NYC 		49
socalthizzn 		49
StarOceanHouse 		47
sounds_like 		41
Thizzerfershizzer 	39
_Keaton 		38
trainwreckmolly 	35
G-9 Collective 		32
edmaddict 		23
kylemcr 		23
wondci2 		21
amanda_eats_pandas 	20
Maui2k 			20
junglejuice 		20
Llark313 		18
ChemicalSmiles 		18


----------



## fizzle

*North & South American Drug Discussion*

*NASADADSASD:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

The Rock Monster 	284
Tommyboy 		217
chinky 			215
Johnny blue 		199
NeighborhoodThreat 	189
skillz~4~thrillz 	182
The Chemist 		130
purple_cloud 		111
RecklessWOT 		104
ohline 			87
ektamine 		55
Assphace 		53
puke 			52
MemphisX3 		51
Unbreakable 		50
DavisK4high247 		44
BHannon24 		41
Bricks & Stacks 	37
nowdubnvr6 		36
purplefirefly 		27


*3 months*


		Code:
	

The Rock Monster 	556
chinky 			514
Tommyboy 		463
Johnny blue 		406
NeighborhoodThreat 	370
The Chemist 		313
skillz~4~thrillz 	304
MemphisX3 		278
ohline 			248
RecklessWOT 		210
purplefirefly 		207
Unbreakable 		164
Binge Artist 		127
Bricks & Stacks 	126
purple_cloud 		122
DavisK4high247 		106
C_mc1 			93
rearranged 		88
Assphace 		85
ATLL765 		61


*6 months*


		Code:
	

MemphisX3 		1027
chinky 			862
The Rock Monster 	792
ohline 			741
purplefirefly 		675
Johnny blue 		654
RecklessWOT 		637
Tommyboy 		527
skillz~4~thrillz 	400
NeighborhoodThreat 	384
DavisK4high247 		355
The Chemist 		314
Binge_Artist 		312
Unbreakable 		253
HighonLife 		243
Assphace 		201
shake 			195
Bricks & Stacks 	168
Binge Artist 		163
alteknj 		133


----------



## phr

*Embedded reporters*

*Trip Reports:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

theotherside26		97
ektamine		35
blue_bomber		30
allium			23
Extra time		18
pofacedhoe		16
Te0X2t			16
B9			13
His Name Is Frank	13
MyWayIsTheHighWay	13
stirfry		11
specialspack		11
iDex24/7		10
MrGrunge		10
girlygrrl		9
VanTheMan		9
Fixed5217		9
Tryptamine*Dreamer	8
Tyd			8
benjalex		8


*3 months*


		Code:
	

theotherside26		230
His Name Is Frank	107
pofacedhoe		85
blue_bomber		66
ektamine		42
allium			41
Cane2theLeft		35
jackie jones		27
stirfry			26
MrGrunge		25
B9			23
Te0X2t			23
yardbirdrc		20
Tyd			20
Dedbeet			19
Extra time		18
iDex24/7		18
fluffybudzz		17
kingme			17
Lady Codone		17


*6 months*


		Code:
	

theotherside26		269
His Name Is Frank	194
pofacedhoe		136
blue_bomber		127
jackie jones		68
Lady Codone		53
ektamine		50
webbykevin		48
stirfry			44
(zonk)			42
allium			41
Seattle_Stranger	39
yardbirdrc		39
Bidybag			38
JSPete			35
Cane2theLeft		35
ColtDan			32
tragiclemming		32
amanitadine		31
fluffybudzz		29


----------



## n3ophy7e

*Healthy Living:*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

addictivepersona  	236 
Changed  	125 
Simply_Live  	85 
Perpetual Indulgence  	64 
Wolfmans_BrothEr  	47 
amapola  	38 
n3ophy7e  	34 
InstantNoodles  	25 
panic in paradise  	25 
[skrillex]]  	24 
SirTophamHat  	23 
Enki  	21 
mgmt&mdma  	20 
MrRoot  	19 
ilikeyou  	19 
SangerRainsford  	18 
Clean_Cut  	16 
AmorRoark  	14 
dropthatpickle  	14 
rm-rf  	13


*3 months*


		Code:
	

addictivepersona  	584 
Changed  	329 
Simply_Live  	224 
Perpetual Indulgence  	221 
mgmt&mdma  	130 
SangerRainsford  	118 
TheAppleCore  	101 
n3ophy7e  	92 
SirTophamHat  	85 
Wolfmans_BrothEr  	75 
attempt4  	65 
Enki  	61 
InstantNoodles  	55 
amapola  	52 
panic in paradise  	51 
rm-rf  	48 
KamMoye  	42 
wooger  	42 
asecin  	37 
AmorRoark  	37


*6 months*


		Code:
	

addictivepersona  	765 
Changed  	550 
Perpetual Indulgence  	383 
Simply_Live  	309 
n3ophy7e  	258 
MynameisnotDeja  	191 
mgmt&mdma  	170 
SirTophamHat  	168 
SangerRainsford  	163 
Matsuo Munefusa.  	159 
delta_9  	139 
L2R  	135 
Mehm  	133 
asecin  	128 
TheAppleCore  	126 
TheDeceased  	109 
tiggerific  	107 
amapola  	100 
Cane2theLeft  	97 
attempt4  	91


----------



## phr

*Culture shock*

*Drug Culture*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Tommyboy		69
NeighborhoodThreat	53
laCster			50
booyaa			43
loulou reed		37
whataboutheforests	36
leftwing		35
highhooked		34
TheLostBoys		32
HeWhoHowls		28
skibler			27
hvac5646		25
Captain.Heroin		24
Chi-Blast		23
8L4YN3			22
euphoricnod		21
Tryptamine*Dreamer	19
Keaton			19
PendulumAM		19
Carl Landrover		19


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Tommyboy		157
TheLostBoys		128
NeighborhoodThreat	123
whataboutheforests	90
SkagKush		89
loulou reed		88
Captain.Heroin		86
leftwing		80
laCster			69
Khadijah		63
comatoserct		61
SirTophamHat		60
The Rock Monster	58
Rabidrabbit		55
highhooked		54
euphoricnod		54
Sweet P			53
BrokedownPalace		52
dokomo			52
rath			51


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Tommyboy		316
NeighborhoodThreat	238
TheLostBoys		222
Captain.Heroin		179
leftwing		157
dokomo			138
verso			137
whataboutheforests	133
euphoricnod		127
The Rock Monster	122
Sweet P			120
comatoserct		114
Khadijah		113
loulou reed		111
ghostfreak		111
SkagKush		108
Tiesto			107
BrokedownPalace		106
SirTophamHat		97
CaPoNe.			91


----------



## Cane2theLeft

*Otherwise Doable*

*Other Drugs*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

amapola 		171
Captain.Heroin 		163
Cane2theLeft 		131
suessmayr 		115
BrokedownPalace 	77
macbrown21 		56
TheLostBoys 		56
Pegasus 		54
NeighborhoodThreat 	52
muvolution 		46
mrflowers00 		44
phrozen 		38
leftwing 		37
laCster 		37
Jager336 		37
FlyBoy81 		36
sekio 		        32
burn out 		32
snooter420 		32
Nagelfar 		31


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		739
amapola 		672
Cane2theLeft 		364
BrokedownPalace 	331
Pegasus 		252
NeighborhoodThreat 	216
mrflowers00 		170
suessmayr 		167
MrRoot 	        	163
TheLostBoys 		141
muvolution 		121
smackcraft 		118
psychopath 		112
sekio 	        	109
laCster 		108
Secobarbital 		96
dokomo 	        	96
Mora Fiend 		95
phrozen 		93
leftwing 		90


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

amapola 		1410
Captain.Heroin 		1376
Cane2theLeft 		971
BrokedownPalace 	924
NeighborhoodThreat 	699
dokomo 	        	541
Pegasus 		476
HdoubleODeezy 		435
suessmayr 		300
muvolution 		298
leftwing 		243
sekio 	        	242
Mora Fiend 		217
mrflowers00 		192
TheLostBoys 		179
hydrochron 		176
caseface99 		165
MrRoot 	        	163
burn out 		155
waldo777 		149


----------



## Cane2theLeft

*Botched Drug Deals*

Basic Drug Discussion

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat      604
Mugz 	        	482
Cane2theLeft 		243
TheLostBoys 		150
hydroazuanacaine        132
effie                  	119
laCster 		107
amapola 		105
kokaino 		98
purple_cloud 		80
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		80
Violenza666 		77
sekio        		74
Whipped Dream 		72
psychopath 		57
jasonmp321 		49
olab7 	        	48
pally pete 		47
Fyasko. 		44
xbloodwhipx 		40


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat 	1484
kokaino 		663
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		604
Mugz 	        	537
Cane2theLeft 		401
TheLostBoys 		311
hydroazuanacaine 	295
laCster 		286
amapola 		250
purple_cloud 		192
Psychedelic Jay         180
Violenza666 		174
psychopath 		140
sekio         		129
effie 	        	120
BrokedownPalace 	107
Anon54 	        	92
grrr8Dane 		85
olab7 	        	84
Whipped Dream 		84


*6 Months*


		Code:
	

K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		2871
NeighborhoodThreat 	2743
kokaino 		1217
StaySedated 		880
Cane2theLeft 		820
TheLostBoys 		663
amapola 		572
BrokedownPalace 	548
Mugz 	        	537
Alex000 		43
Psychedelic Jay     	406
purple_cloud 		361
hydroazuanacaine 	346
Violenza666 		346
Tickle My Pickle 	334
sekio 	        	323
fryingsquirrel 		308
laCster 		287
Whipped Dream 		278
phatass 		253


----------



## ocean

P&S-
*1 Month*


		Code:
	

L2R 		75
Nagelfar 		68
B9 		43
panic in paradise 		40
Quantum Perception 		34
qwe 		30
ebola? 		29
Pegasus 		28
CoffeeDrinker 		26
A Blind Guy 		23
Dedbeet 		23
HeWhoHowls 		18
Dave 		18
ocean 		17
MyDoorsAreOpen 		17
Simply_Live 		17
polymath 		16
Psyduck 		14
alasdairm 		14
Pindar 		12


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

Dedbeet 		171
panic in paradise 		120
HeWhoHowls 		82
High Yogi 		78
Vader 		76
sssssssssss 		71
CoffeeDrinker 		66
B9 		64
Nagelfar 		64
Pythagoras 		62
Changed 		57
Enki 		57
ziggo 		45
qwe 		43
Raw Evil 		40
j0nblaze 		37
L2R 		37
ebola? 		36
Wolfmans_BrothEr 		35
Simply_Live 		31


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Dedbeet 		308
panic in paradise 		296
Pythagoras 		202
sssssssssss 		166
Nagelfar 		132
CoffeeDrinker 		125
B9 		123
qwe 		118
Enki 		114
L2R 		114
Simply_Live 		102
HeWhoHowls 		100
Vader 		100
ebola? 		89
High Yogi 		84
Changed 		82
MyDoorsAreOpen 		78
Quantum Perception 		73
malakaix 		68
Talksick 		56


----------



## ocean

NEMD-

1 Month:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		29
oneswtwld 		25
MrGrunge 		20
ChickenScratch 		20
HeWhoHowls 		15
CoffeeDrinker 		14
perderner 		13
Asclepius 		13
foolsgold 		12
Max Power 		12
A Blind Guy 		12
verso 		11
Laika 		10
brimz 		9
akmoler 		9
Antisystem 		8
ricardo08 		8
qbjb24 		7
Liric 		6
Faceplate 		6


*3 Months*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		76
Laika 		76
Asclepius 		60
MrGrunge 		55
Mysterier 		55
tribal girl 		51
oneswtwld 		42
CoffeeDrinker 		32
Lazyscience 		28
Tryptamine*Dreamer 		28
brimz 		27
ChickenScratch 		25
Fixed5217 		24
Max Power 		24
HeWhoHowls 		24
foolsgold 		23
ocean 		21
ricardo08 		21
Bardo5 		20
Rated E 		20





*6 Months*


		Code:
	

tribal girl 		243
panic in paradise 		207
oneswtwld 		187
MrGrunge 		158
Laika 		144
Mysterier 		130
Asclepius 		91
Max Power 		88
ChickenScratch 		76
theotherside 		72
Carver Slice 		70
Fixed5217 		67
CoffeeDrinker 		63
Kenickie 		61
brimz 		59
Rated E 		58
ricardo08 		57
Lazyscience 		57
ocean 		56
Bardo5 		51


----------



## Cane2theLeft

*Better Do Drugs*

*BDD*


1 month


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat 	482
effie 	        	407
Cane2theLeft 		238
Mugz 	        	208
laCster             	139
hydroazuanacaine 	138
sekio 		        126
Whipped Dream 		110
olab7        		106
Vader 	        	104
ChainsawWilliams 	102
TheLostBoys 		88
atm23 	        	81
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	72
pally pete 		68
opiatekrzy 		51
Legerity 		48
Anon54    		46
Tripman 	        45
obleo 	        	37


3 months


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat 	1438
Mugz        		946
effie 	        	905
Cane2theLeft 		654
laCster             	366
hydroazuanacaine 	355
TheLostBoys 		304
sekio        		263
DelRi0 	        	249
ChainsawWilliams 	246
Whipped Dream 		239
olab7 	        	205
xbloodwhipx 		158
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		154
loulou reed 		152
pally pete 		142
amapola 		142
psychopath 		141
Tripman 		135
Vader 	        	121


6 months


		Code:
	

NeighborhoodThreat 	3044
K'd-OUT-in-AZ 		1170
Mugz 	        	1051
Cane2theLeft 		1045
kokaino 		999
effie 	        	906
hydroazuanacaine 	577
TheLostBoys 		574
laCster 		557
amapola 		431
sekio         		384
purple_cloud 		325
Whipped Dream 		269
olab7 	        	254
ChainsawWilliams 	253
DelRi0                  249
psychopath 		246
Psychedelic Jay 	233
Violenza666 		206
StaySedated 		206


----------



## ocean

*The Dark Side*

One Month-


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 	180
OverDone 		174
n3ophy7e 		159
Dave 	        	136
Legerity 		129
Ixchellian 		111
HeWhoHowls 		89
S.M.F.G 		80
badfish45 		70
suessmayr 		64
herbavore 		62
Asclepius 		52
**hAyzzZZ** 		45
ocean 	        	45
pastelcircus 		38
paranoid android 	38
Bojangles69 		37
TINK         		32
soundsystem00 		32
Captain.Heroin 		31


3 months-


		Code:
	

n3ophy7e 		302
Legerity 		261
suessmayr 		240
OverDone 		231
Asclepius 		230
Ixchellian 		219
HeWhoHowls 		201
S.M.F.G 		179
Dave 	                170
ocean 	        	161
panic in paradise 	136
paranoid android 	120
SideOrderOfOpiates 	75
dropsonde 		62
yuhhhhh 		62
Stay.Blazed.420 	59
zombiesarepeaceful 	56
Fyasko. 		52
burntserkits 		47
theartofwar 		46


6 Months-


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 	1210
n3ophy7e 		988
Asclepius 		862
Legerity 		828
OverDone 		621
Ixchellian 		473
ocean        		469
Dave  	        	465
theartofwar 		461
Captain.Heroin 		418
paranoid android 	351
HeWhoHowls 		344
suessmayr 		329
Bojangles69 		289
S.M.F.G 		280
zombiesarepeaceful 	253
SideOrderOfOpiates 	249
TheLostBoys 		193
anterrabae 		160
Enki    		133


----------



## Cane2theLeft

*Essentially A Dodgy Dynasty*

*EADD*

1 month


		Code:
	

SamhainGrim 		574
brimz        		350
monstanoodle 		313
chinup      		244
atm23      		193
parttime crackhead 	176
Mailmonkey 		169
Acidtek 		165
Mr Smokes Blunts. 	164
breakcorefiend 		164
TheSpade 		146
ChainsawWilliams 	115
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	114
rockstar 69 		114
SpecialK_ 		112
matt<3ketamine 		96
watsons torment 	95
Ismene 	        	94
StoneHappyMonday 	87
charlie clean 		85


3 months


		Code:
	

SamhainGrim 		1268
brimz        		917
breakcorefiend 		870
atm23      		562
Mugz        		561
monstanoodle 		543
TheSpade 		512
rockstar 69 		478
parttime crackhead 	475
ChainsawWilliams 	444
chinup       		444
Mr Smokes Blunts. 	427
Acidtek 		389
Mailmonkey 		369
SpecialK_ 		321
smackcraft 		270
matt<3ketamine 		264
charlie clean 		252
Ismene 	        	241
tambourine-man 		217


6 months


		Code:
	

SamhainGrim 		3401
brimz 	        	2124
smackcraft 		1851
TheSpade 		1792
Mugz        		1567
breakcorefiend 		1498
monstanoodle 		1215
parttime crackhead 	1153
atm23       		1136
chinup       		1044
Sadie        		849
bignbrown 		840
cherrycolouredfunk 	748
Mailmonkey 		740
Acidtek 		702
effie 		        681
SpecialK_ 		673
charlie clean 		595
Evad         		573
rockstar 69 		554


----------



## Tommyboy

*Drug Culture*

_*DC Posting Statistics:*_


*One Month*



		Code:
	

Verso                              61
Tommyboy			59
LogicSoDeveloped		58
Highhooked			43
Renz Envy				40
Jeffsleep				36
Empty8787			31
Disposition				26
TheLostBoys			25
Ghostfreak				24
Purple_cloud			23
NeighborhoodThreat		21
Hustlababy09			19
Bomboclat				16
Folley				16
HeWhoHowls			15
Maxalfie				15
Skibler				14
laCster				14
I NUK3D U				14

*
Three Months*



		Code:
	

Verso				140
Tommyboy			121
Xstayfadedx			110
Highhooked			109
LogicSoDeveloped		81
NeighborhoodThreat		78
Renz Envy				77
TheLostBoys			72
Disposition				71
laCster				66
whatabouttheforests		59
Jasonmp321			59
Skibler				56
Bomboclat				51
Loulou reed			47
Tryptamine*Dreamer		46
HYDRO_CHRONIC		45
Purple_cloud			45
HeWhoHowls			44
Albastrux				43

*
Six Months*



		Code:
	

Tommyboy			295
NeighborhoodThread		223
TheLostBoys			208
Verso				162
Xstayfadedx			150
Highhooked			147
Disposition				145
Whatabouttheforests		141
Captain.Heroin			126
LogicSoDeveloped		124
Loulou reed			120
SkagKush				116
laCster				113
Bomboclat				103
Jasonmp321			94
Ghostfreak				91
Comatoserct			84
Tryptamine*Dreamer		82
Renz Envy				78
Rabidrabbit			76


----------



## ocean

*The Dark Side:*
One Month:


		Code:
	

effie 		303
herbavore 		231
badfish45 		216
panic in paradise 		203
n3ophy7e 		181
Dave 		154
shady4091 		117
Larson0 		79
OverDone 		77
S.M.F.G 		72
Bojangles69 		59
Asclepius 		56
xxsicknessxx 		53
fivelinefury 		42
rangrz 		40
Sepher 		40
swmo 		38
wooger 		38
TheMiddleWay 		38
Carl Landrover 		36


3 Months:


		Code:
	

 effie 		477
panic in paradise 		402
herbavore 		393
n3ophy7e 		381
badfish45 		357
Dave 		292
soundsystem00 		202
OverDone 		153
Asclepius 		139
Bojangles69 		122
HeWhoHowls 		120
shady4091 		117
Ixchellian 		117
xxsicknessxx 		109
Legerity 		108
Larson0 		92
S.M.F.G 		76
Missykins 		69
Captain.Heroin 		63
Carl Landrover 		57


6 Months:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		790
n3ophy7e 		777
Dave 		552
OverDone 		512
effie 		488
Ixchellian 		464
HeWhoHowls 		444
herbavore 		437
badfish45 		421
Asclepius 		419
Legerity 		418
suessmayr 		351
S.M.F.G 		351
soundsystem00 		233
Bojangles69 		208
ocean 		205
paranoid android 		159
Captain.Heroin 		122
shady4091 		117
SideOrderOfOpiates 		113


----------



## ocean

*P&S*-

One Month:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		97
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		56
freddy47 		55
B9 		51
hiphophippy 		39
CoffeeDrinker 		34
chinup 		33
L2R 		26
willow11 		25
MyDoorsAreOpen 		23
himynameispaul 		16
ebola? 		15
ninjadanslarbretabar 		14
whynaught 		13
Vader 		12
nAON 		12
-=SS=- 		12
Portillo 		11
Pindar 		11
extaseewhatimsayin 		10



Three Months:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		201
ninjadanslarbretabar 		121
hiphophippy 		85
B9 		78
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		70
freddy47 		55
CoffeeDrinker 		50
gaktattack 		46
L2R 		43
chinup 		41
MyDoorsAreOpen 		41
Vader 		40
!!4iV4HF9R34g 		36
alasdairm 		32
willow11 		31
-=SS=- 		30
Portillo 		26
Legerity 		26
ebola? 		26
fridgebuzz 		24




Six Months:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		330
B9 		197
L2R 		193
Nagelfar 		131
hiphophippy 		129
ninjadanslarbretabar 		125
CoffeeDrinker 		105
MyDoorsAreOpen 		85
!!4iV4HF9R34g 		82
A Blind Guy 		81
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		70
ebola? 		69
alasdairm 		69
Vader 		66
Psyduck 		61
qwe 		58
Quantum Perception 		58
Legerity 		57
freddy47 		55
sssssssssss 		52


----------



## ocean

Drug Studies:
1 Month:


		Code:
	

Tronica 		26
n3ophy7e 		10
Tommyboy 	4
Merenwen 		4
ocean 		3
aveoturbo 		2
Jesusgreen 	2
dokomo 		2
Vader 		2
Asyd420 		1
huolesoh 		1
Timboslice 	1
Munroe 		1
apollosan 		1
alexthealien 	1
sekio 		1
SpiceHead 		1
Pegasus 		1
BishopsBishop 	1
aegpsychnaut 	1


3 months:


		Code:
	

Tronica 	38
n3ophy7e 		18
Merenwen 		9
Tommyboy 	7
dokomo 		4
tmdoca 		4
cqscott 		3
minxxxy 		3
rangrz 		3
ocean 		3
Jesusgreen 	2
nAON 		2
leftwing 		2
Vader 		2
aveoturbo 		2
Don't Trust Anyone 	2
lulzkiller 		2
skillz~4~thrillz 	1
BrokedownPalace1
Ksa 		1


6 months:


		Code:
	

Tronica 	75
n3ophy7e 		19
cqscott 		10
Tommyboy 	10
Merenwen 		9
uni_researcher 	7
dokomo 		6
NeighborhoodThreat 	5
rangrz 		5
AdamOvi88 	4
akdavis 		4
EcHo EcHo 	4
tmdoca 		4
elena_s 		4
Jesusgreen 	4
TheLoveBandit 	4
Vanessa_Researcher 	3
Vader 		3
ocean 		3
minxxxy 		3


----------



## ocean

P&S-

1 Month:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		91
freddy47 		71
hiphophippy 		63
L2R 		59
ninjadanslarbretabar 		43
chinup 		42
B9 		35
Bucklecroft Rudy 		34
Portillo 		34
Lazyscience 		31
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		30
CoffeeDrinker 		24
CrackAndScrabble 		21
MyDoorsAreOpen 		18
rangrz 		17
loulou reed 		12
Simply_Live 		11
ebola? 		11
webbykevin 		10
morpher001 		9


3 Months:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		148
hiphophippy 		96
L2R 		85
freddy47 		85
chinup 		73
ninjadanslarbretabar 		63
B9 		61
CoffeeDrinker 		55
Bucklecroft Rudy 		38
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		37
Portillo 		36
CrackAndScrabble 		33
Lazyscience 		31
MyDoorsAreOpen 		30
rangrz 		24
sssssssssss 		23
ebola? 		21
nAON 		18
whynaught 		17
Pindar 		17


6 Months:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		427
hiphophippy 		224
B9 		205
L2R 		193
ninjadanslarbretabar 		183
freddy47 		133
CoffeeDrinker 		114
chinup 		114
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		101
MyDoorsAreOpen 		89
!!4iV4HF9R34g 		89
Portillo 		75
sssssssssss 		73
Vader 		71
alasdairm 		66
Pindar 		66
A Blind Guy 		63
ebola? 		57
Legerity 		57
fridgebuzz 		51


----------



## ocean

Healthy Living:

1 Month-


		Code:
	

euphoria 		55
addictivepersona 		44
Perpetual Indulgence 		33
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 		28
Samadhi 		25
panic in paradise 		21
aanallein 		20
max_ 		19
LOGan1314 		18
Simply_Live 		14
Mehm 		13
twentysix 		13
trance in fraance 		12
J.Wallace 		11
GenericMind 		10
ColtDan 		10
attempt4 		10
n3ophy7e 		9
fivelinefury 		9
AmorRoark 		9


3 Months:


		Code:
	

euphoria 		154
Perpetual Indulgence 		63
attempt4 		62
addictivepersona 		41
rangrz 		39
L2R 		36
fivelinefury 		34
n3ophy7e 		32
max_ 		31
Renz Envy 		29
Mehm 		29
panic in paradise 		24
GenericMind 		24
Samadhi 		23
ColtDan 		22
soundsystem00 		19
cryptix420 		19
TheAppleCore 		18
darksidedsam 		18
Dave 		17


6 Months:


		Code:
	

euphoria 		284
attempt4 		250
addictivepersona 		247
Perpetual Indulgence 		173
Mehm 		118
L2R 		106
Simply_Live 		102
panic in paradise 		92
n3ophy7e 		75
ColtDan 		62
twentysix 		55
Dave 		52
soundsystem00 		50
max_ 		50
rangrz 		49
Samadhi 		49
Renz Envy 		48
TheAppleCore 		47
fivelinefury 		43
darksidedsam 		42


----------



## ocean

The Dark Side:

1 Month-


		Code:
	

Doomed2pain 		253
herbavore 		210
Dave 		156
effie 		112
panic in paradise 		106
OverDone 		105
n3ophy7e 		91
Missykins 		76
badfish45 		55
stellablue 		49
Ixchellian 		47
snowboarder7791 		44
S.M.F.G 		44
maxalfie 		43
xstayfadedx 		41
paranoid android 		41
shady4091 		33
OctoberRust12 		31
fivelinefury 		29
omen_owen mk2 		28


3 Months-


		Code:
	

herbavore 		659
Doomed2pain 		622
effie 		490
panic in paradise 		464
badfish45 		444
Dave 		438
n3ophy7e 		376
OverDone 		244
S.M.F.G 		214
snowboarder7791 		182
stellablue 		158
shady4091 		158
Asclepius 		157
Missykins 		156
fivelinefury 		146
rangrz 		119
Ixchellian 		111
Sappy_6794 		104
paranoid android 		96
Bojangles69 		90


6 Months-


		Code:
	

herbavore 		830
panic in paradise 		788
Dave 		678
n3ophy7e 		672
effie 		645
badfish45 		632
Doomed2pain 		615
OverDone 		489
Ixchellian 		353
S.M.F.G 		327
Asclepius 		284
Legerity 		274
HeWhoHowls 		264
soundsystem00 		250
Missykins 		210
Bojangles69 		192
snowboarder7791 		181
stellablue 		160
shady4091 		158
fivelinefury 		149


----------



## ocean

NMI:

1 Month:


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		188
JoshE 		132
skillz~4~thrillz 		58
badfish45 		46
88mph 		31
Zoeylynn 		31
animal_cookie 		28
Samadhi 		22
Laika 		21
OverDone 		21
Richie77 		13
ugrowitwesmokeit 		10
xstayfadedx 		9
NeighborhoodThreat 		9
Thizz Machine 		9
Jason1981 		8
Tommyboy 		8
papasomni 		8
bios 		8
PhillipMcRevis 		8


3 Months:


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		480
JoshE 		463
badfish45 		278
skillz~4~thrillz 		277
aveoturbo 		125
Laika 		60
OverDone 		51
ocean 		41
xburtonchic 		36
Zoeylynn 		35
Chemically Insane 		34
88mph 		32
animal_cookie 		28
nAON 		28
NeighborhoodThreat 		28
Thizz Machine 		23
Samadhi 		22
PhillipMcRevis 		22
Tosh.Suku 		19
Dave 		19


6 Months:


		Code:
	

JoshE 		862
Captain.Heroin 		767
skillz~4~thrillz 		475
badfish45 		282
aveoturbo 		153
Chemically Insane 		128
Laika 		79
ocean 		67
effie 		54
OverDone 		52
Thizz Machine 		48
NeighborhoodThreat 		44
herbavore 		38
Swerlz 		36
xburtonchic 		36
xxxyyy 		35
Zoeylynn 		35
stalkwalk 		34
88mph 		32
nAON 		30


----------



## felix

*Support*

*Support:*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

tambourine-man 		66
felix 		34
Tommyboy 		27
animal_cookie 		17
alasdairm 		15
junglejuice 		10
effie 		9
OverDone 		7
VaderisBaddAss 		7
JSPete 		6
addictivepersona 		5
Keaton 		5
woamotive 		4
SamhainGrim 		4
J.Wallace 		4
Tronica 		4
fizzle 		4
pascal1122 		4
Mugz 		4
Vader 		4


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

tambourine-man 		120
felix 		90
Tommyboy 		73
fizzle 		34
alasdairm 		28
schizaphonic 		26
animal_cookie 		26
Keaton 		18
OverDone 		16
Vader 		11
addictivepersona 		11
junglejuice 		10
xburtonchic 		10
Seattle_Stranger 		9
effie 		9
The Network 		9
Samadhi 		7
VaderisBaddAss 		7
JSPete 		7
D n A 		7


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

tambourine-man 		213
felix 		152
Tommyboy 		120
alasdairm 		59
fizzle 		57
Cane2theLeft 		53
amapola 		45
addictivepersona 		38
animal_cookie 		36
dokomo 		29
xburtonchic 		28
schizaphonic 		26
Keaton 		25
Swerlz 		21
painenduser 		20
Vader 		19
OverDone 		19
TheLoveBandit 		18
Damien 		17
NeighborhoodThreat 		16


----------



## alasdairm

*bdd last 3 months - top 50 posters*


		Code:
	

Tripman 		1900
effie 		1697
Pjkt2501 		1355
NeighborhoodThreat 		1325
nAON 		871
loulou reed 		856
aveoturbo 		807
laCster 		634
Oxide 		611
Doug2113 		473
KAYLA2010 		352
leftwing 		340
atm23 		312
synthetix 		239
Mugz 		214
Alex000 		185
Escapedysphoria 		178
mgrady3 		163
Cane2theLeft 		157
Beachcat 		147
Anon54 		137
Siccness909 		130
Tommyboy 		128
Steps 		128
muvolution 		127
BrokedownPalace 		113
Chemically Insane 		113
Psychedelic Jay 		107
hightimes223 		91
Vader 		82
Renz Envy 		75
Sepher 		75
DroneLore 		73
pally pete 		70
shpongle1987 		70
nsauce 		65
Violenza666 		60
LSDMDMA&AMP 		57
ms4104 		57
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		57
Chainer 		55
allegator 		54
Vikingdon 		51
polymath 		51
onlyone3232 		50
Ecstuhcy 		47
d3Xo-fan 		47
whippa craka 		46
THC2LSD 		44
wooger 		43

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*words top 20*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		42
pk. 		23
ForEverAfter 		11
jfk truth 		10
Nozphexezora 		9
Intrinsic man 		8
Mind-Melt 		7
Jennyfur_Karma_Kin 		7
batmanplaybaseball 		5
Oats 		5
hydroazuanacaine 		4
StrangeLight 		4
cloisterpaul 		4
herbavore 		3
alasdairm 		3
leggomyego 		3
welshmick 		3
animal_cookie 		3
ugly 		3
New 		2

*3 month*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		126
pk. 		57
Jennyfur_Karma_Kin 		56
herbavore 		45
New 		28
hydroazuanacaine 		26
(Wordy) 		19
CoffeeDrinker 		17
freddy47 		16
Nozphexezora 		15
Shady Kaity 		14
StrangeLight 		13
animal_cookie 		11
batmanplaybaseball 		11
ForEverAfter 		11
Raz 		10
Mind-Melt 		10
loulou reed 		10
eternallyanewb 		10
jfk truth 		10

*6 month*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		220
herbavore 		112
Jennyfur_Karma_Kin 		100
pk. 		76
CoffeeDrinker 		38
New 		33
hydroazuanacaine 		31
freddy47 		23
loulou reed 		22
(Wordy) 		19
jfk truth 		17
Nozphexezora 		15
ocean 		15
echo off 		15
Shady Kaity 		14
Raz 		14
D n A 		13
StrangeLight 		13
swmo 		12
hiphophippy 		12


alasdair


----------



## ocean

*Second Opinion:*

One Month:


		Code:
	

nekointheclouds 		59
Kenickie 		39
addictivepersona 		37
undead 		36
AmorRoark 		33
Simply_Live 		31
Perpetual Indulgence 		29
alasdairm 		27
Samadhi 		25
Miss_vanilla 		24
euphoria 		21
Max Power 		20
hiphophippy 		17
D n A 		16
rangrz 		16
L2R 		15
michael 		14
queenbee1127 		14
JoeTheStoner 		13
batmanplaybaseball 		13


3 Months:


		Code:
	

Samadhi 		172
nekointheclouds 		118
Kenickie 		107
addictivepersona 		100
Miss_vanilla 		90
AmorRoark 		86
Perpetual Indulgence 		81
Simply_Live 		72
Keaton 		56
L2R 		56
Max Power 		53
euphoria 		52
alasdairm 		52
undead 		50
D n A 		46
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 		43
ocean 		40
hydroazuanacaine 		39
Pander Bear 		33
MyFinalRest 		33


6 Months:


		Code:
	

Samadhi 		272
nekointheclouds 		173
ocean 		164
Perpetual Indulgence 		153
Kenickie 		134
AmorRoark 		132
Keaton 		130
addictivepersona 		121
Max Power 		97
panic in paradise 		95
undead 		93
Miss_vanilla 		90
L2R 		85
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 		83
Simply_Live 		81
alasdairm 		76
euphoria 		72
herbavore 		66
Dave 		65
queenbee1127 		56


----------



## ocean

*SLR:*

1 Month:


		Code:
	

Lysis 		61
B1tO'RoughJack 		61
GenericMind 		46
llama112 		44
Simply_Live 		42
Noodle 		42
alasdairm 		32
rangrz 		28
shahab6 		25
hiphophippy 		24
citizen cained 		24
hgwells 		23
verso 		21
MyFinalRest 		20
CoffeeDrinker 		17
augustaB 		16
Alex000 		16
jsnake 		16
venus_ 		15
BeachBum4u 		15


3 Months:


		Code:
	

Lysis 		217
B1tO'RoughJack 		152
MyFinalRest 		120
llama112 		89
GenericMind 		86
hiphophippy 		85
littlepenguin 		83
Perpetual Indulgence 		75
Noodle 		74
xeros 		66
shulginsmyhero 		64
alasdairm 		60
morpher001 		58
jazz hands 		58
verso 		57
QuasiModo 		53
artic 		52
CoffeeDrinker 		48
rangrz 		48
rocketqueen 		47


6 Months:


		Code:
	

Lysis 		453
Noodle 		323
llama112 		298
B1tO'RoughJack 		213
alasdairm 		205
GenericMind 		205
rangrz 		198
Jblazingphoenix100 		193
MyFinalRest 		178
-Kitten 		168
CoffeeDrinker 		161
Perpetual Indulgence 		148
shahab6 		147
verso 		131
hiphophippy 		115
littlepenguin 		108
morpher001 		106
QuasiModo 		103
lola 		98
Mysterier 		96


----------



## felix

*Ecstasy Discussion*

1 month:



		Code:
	

Folley 			412
Seyer 			322
Darksidesam 		289
dezz 			224
Thizz Machine 		154
LSDMDMA&AMP 		117
ntr420 			86
Chesh 			83
freehugs 		47
rollinlikeabigshot 	41
Bearlove 		34
augustaB 		32
ChiLights 		29
severely etarded 	29
StrutterGear 		28
epic11 			27
First Bad Comedown 	27
5000m 			26
Jonnybean 		25
brimmy 			25


3 months:



		Code:
	

Folley 			1228
Darksidesam 		1059
LSDMDMA&AMP 		558
Seyer 			552
dezz 			458
Thizz Machine 		314
Bsiren 			214
Renz Envy 		192
Keaton 			169
SinisterMuffin 		164
severely etarded 	157
Chesh 			151
D n A 			137
First Bad Comedown 	129
brimmy 			126
rollinlikeabigshot 	113
freehugs 		103
StrutterGear 		92
ntr420 			90
epic11 			79


6 months:



		Code:
	

Folley 			2221
Darksidesam 		1862
LSDMDMA&AMP 		1470
Thizz Machine 		845
Seyer 			630
Renz Envy 		536
dezz 			513
Bsiren 			497
Keaton 			398
severely etarded 	293
rollinlikeabigshot 	292
freehugs 		262
First Bad Comedown 	252
D n A 			209
Bearlove 		209
StrutterGear 		206
laCster 		197
SinisterMuffin 		164
Heh?! 			160
levictus 		159


----------



## ocean

*TDS-*

One Month:


		Code:
	

DexterMeth 		222
n3ophy7e 		219
herbavore 		154
stardust.hero 		148
Vaya 		125
Missykins 		112
panic in paradise 		106
Dave 		97
Miss Kirsty 		85
badfish45 		84
VanWeyden 		82
rangrz 		80
motherofearth 		66
Alex000 		60
lars90 		59
tripnotyzm 		56
RedLeader 		51
bluedom 		46
FordRiverFailed 		36
S.M.F.G 		36


3 Month:


		Code:
	

DexterMeth 		588
herbavore 		496
n3ophy7e 		483
Dave 		421
Missykins 		302
panic in paradise 		294
Doomed2pain 		282
S.M.F.G 		276
stardust.hero 		263
Vaya 		231
badfish45 		228
VanWeyden 		215
effie 		212
RedLeader 		194
rangrz 		153
lars90 		152
SplatChrome 		144
KAYLA2010 		133
xHippiexchildx 		128
Anomaly88 		118


6 Months:


		Code:
	

herbavore 		1087
n3ophy7e 		855
Doomed2pain 		844
Dave 		824
panic in paradise 		768
badfish45 		737
effie 		734
DexterMeth 		588
S.M.F.G 		476
Missykins 		440
OverDone 		279
rangrz 		273
stardust.hero 		263
Vaya 		235
VanWeyden 		223
snowboarder7791 		221
Asclepius 		217
stellablue 		204
Ixchellian 		201
RedLeader 		194


----------



## tambourine-man

*Nasasadd*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

chinky 			141
RecklessWOT 		120
Tommyboy 		97
MemphisX3 		89
Johnny blue 		74
Unbreakable 		61
wiggi 			54
lightofmeaning 		46
Welderman 		35
ohline 			28
KAYLA2010 		28
purplefirefly 		25
Swain 			22
shimazu 		21
trumandchiave 		17
BluffBoy 		15
jeebis 			15
HighonLife 		13
RidingtheBrownline 	13
rakeone 		11


*3 month*


		Code:
	

chinky 			452
RecklessWOT 		373
Johnny blue 		332
Tommyboy 		285
wiggi 			267
MemphisX3 		228
Unbreakable 		177
nowdubnvr6 		106
Welderman 		105
ohline 			96
jeebis 			77
RidingtheBrownline 	76
lightofmeaning 		74
verso 			72
purplefirefly 		68
shimazu 		66
The Rock Monster 	53
KAYLA2010 		51
OpiateGuy 		50
BluffBoy 		50


*6 month*


		Code:
	

chinky 			1041
RecklessWOT 		787
Johnny blue 		687
Tommyboy 		620
nowdubnvr6 		504
MemphisX3 		500
wiggi 			441
The Rock Monster 	378
ohline 			374
Unbreakable 		306
jeebis 			247
Chainer 		218
Welderman 		193
ms4104 			165
puke 			118
HighonLife 		110
BluffBoy 		110
papasomni 		90
RidingtheBrownline 	85
verso 			84


----------



## ocean

NMI-

One Month:


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		105
Laika 		98
badfish45 		31
JoshE 		28
lucky1953 		28
stardust.hero 		21
jdpaul88 		20
aveoturbo 		18
jones-in_J 		14
Eforeurope 		13
cheerio 		12
ocean 		11
Mugz 		11
inevitable 		8
LibertineNY 		7
createjoy 		6
yongbaek 		6
responsibill 		6
wak123 		5
trose 		5


3 Months:


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		210
skillz~4~thrillz 		202
Laika 		144
aveoturbo 		103
badfish45 		75
JoshE 		71
jdpaul88 		59
stardust.hero 		38
sconnie420 		35
lucky1953 		29
alasdairm 		26
ocean 		20
Lightweight 		18
420Sebastior 		15
jones-in_J 		14
Eforeurope 		13
Nurse Bloop 		12
Mugz 		12
cheerio 		12
PhillipMcRevis 		11


6 Months:


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin 		822
JoshE 		525
skillz~4~thrillz 		441
aveoturbo 		408
badfish45 		236
Laika 		197
Mugz 		72
jdpaul88 		65
rockinsoul 		52
NeighborhoodThreat 		49
alasdairm 		46
stardust.hero 		45
PhillipMcRevis 		40
sconnie420 		35
ocean 		32
Zoeylynn 		31
88mph 		31
xstayfadedx 		30
JohnnyR 		29
lucky1953 		29


----------



## ocean

S&G-
One Month:


		Code:
	

axl blaze 		67
China Rider 		66
shimazu 		59
ChickenScratch 		43
Wyld 4 X 		42
Care 		30
MikeOekiM 		17
alasdairm 		16
Tommyboy 		15
suburu 		12
23536 		11
neveroddoreven 		10
Kenickie 		9
Busty St Clare 		8
batmanplaybaseball 		8
Pander Bear 		8
aanallein 		6
freddy47 		6
atri 		5
nAON 		5


3 Months:


		Code:
	

China Rider 		159
axl blaze 		153
ChickenScratch 		141
shimazu 		139
Care 		129
Wyld 4 X 		105
suburu 		59
alasdairm 		51
MikeOekiM 		48
Tommyboy 		33
Busty St Clare 		33
23536 		32
Pander Bear 		30
Kenickie 		20
atri 		17
hx_ 		15
L2R 		15
nAON 		13
3,4-dihydroxyphen 		11
batmanplaybaseball 		11


6 Months:


		Code:
	

axl blaze 		380
Care 		363
China Rider 		331
ChickenScratch 		222
alasdairm 		188
Wyld 4 X 		181
Pander Bear 		181
suburu 		155
shimazu 		139
Tommyboy 		119
Kenickie 		119
MikeOekiM 		80
nowdubnvr6 		63
hiphophippy 		48
atri 		43
23536 		37
L2R 		33
Busty St Clare 		33
nAON 		31
guineaPig 		31


----------



## felix

*Wiki forum*

*1 month:*



		Code:
	

Vaya 			9
Tommyboy 		4
animal_cookie 		3
felix 			2
Valerie90st 		2
d-kong 			2
Opiate-Tool 		1
lars90 			1
m060mm 			1
cc90mg 			1
doppelganga196 		1
delphinen 		1
i against i 		1
Blue_Head 		1
udoldhead 		1
c0d3r1 			1
novembergirl 		1


*3 months:*



		Code:
	

Vaya 			34
animal_cookie 		24
felix 			24
Enix150 		13
Tommyboy 		10
AlphaOdure 		6
Znegative 		5
Thor6363 		4
tambourine-man 		3
Valerie90st 		2
d-kong 			2
Artificial Emotion 	2
i against i 		2
Foreigner 		2
imthatbull69 		2
evkil 			1
lars90 			1
Maelstrom Devnal 	1
romayo 			1
faceup_twopeople 	1


*6 months:*



		Code:
	

Vaya 			87
felix 			72
Enix150 		46
animal_cookie 		42
Tommyboy 		14
littlepenguin 		9
ebola? 			8
tambourine-man 		7
Vader 			7
AlphaOdure 		6
Znegative 		5
knockando 		4
Thor6363 		4
Laika 			3
mydrugbuddy 		3
d-kong 			2
April87st 		2
DwayneHoover 		2
i against i 		2
matt2784 		2


----------



## alasdairm

p&s 3 months:



		Code:
	

panic in paradise  271
L2R                 93
qwe                 78
Portillo            77
hiphophippy	    73
CrackAndScrabble    69
-=SS=-              66
alasdairm           56
Lost Ego            55
MyDoorsAreOpen      47
Simply_Live         46
webbykevin          43
CoffeeDrinker       43
Shrooms00087        37
fridgebuzz          36
ebola?              35
Biovail             34
Psyduck             34
thenightwatch       33
azzazza !?          31


alasdair


----------



## ocean

TDS:

One Month:


		Code:
	

stardust.hero 		189
Missykins 		111
n3ophy7e 		110
herbavore 		108
badfish45 		100
spork 		98
Captain.Heroin 		90
Libby 		88
junkieman412 		78
panic in paradise 		69
OxycoDrone 		64
Seyer 		53
sconnie420 		52
Swimmingdancer 		51
motherofearth 		50
tripnotyzm 		49
Eyes On the Roll 		48
Asclepius 		48
RedLeader 		38
S.M.F.G 		35


3Months:


		Code:
	

stardust.hero 		608
n3ophy7e 		482
herbavore 		417
panic in paradise 		284
badfish45 		268
Missykins 		246
Vaya 		241
tripnotyzm 		237
Libby 		210
spork 		194
motherofearth 		177
Captain.Heroin 		173
VanWeyden 		172
Miss Kirsty 		163
Seyer 		161
Dave 		144
S.M.F.G 		133
RedLeader 		133
DexterMeth 		121
DeathDomokun 		107


6 Months:


		Code:
	

	  	Total
herbavore 		896
n3ophy7e 		835
stardust.hero 		763
DexterMeth 		641
panic in paradise 		586
Doomed2pain 		560
Dave 		553
Missykins 		534
badfish45 		463
S.M.F.G 		429
Vaya 		361
VanWeyden 		328
RedLeader 		291
effie 		278
tripnotyzm 		255
spork 		231
Cloudy 		211
Libby 		210
Captain.Heroin 		204
lars90 		187


----------



## felix

*European & African Drug Discussion and Events*

1 month



		Code:
	

knockando 		714
Mr Smokes Blunts. 		688
Albion 		568
SamhainGrim 		550
Mailmonkey 		545
Shambles 		475
parttime crackhead 		427
Marmalade 		382
ColtDan 		330
kate 		246
effie 		234
atm23 		214
monstanoodle 		209
TheSpade 		192
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		192
rockstar 69 		178
watsons torment 		174
jancrow 		174
Cornishman 		153
brimz 		147
badandwicked 		146
Seyer 		141
backroll 		132
trammies 		124
Treacle 		116
33Hz 		109
SpecialK_ 		106
charlie clean 		95
maxalfie 		93
mattnotrik 		85
shamone 		84
Mugz 		84
breakcorefiend 		82
trip2themoon 		79
snolly 		76
NeighborhoodThreat 		71
eireann 		70
Arnold 		68
ructions 		66
Urbain 		58
blondin 		55
scrooloose 		52
Ismene 		49
StoneHappyMonday 		48
pinkpapaver 		48
Munroe 		47
FlippingTop 		46
nomy 		46
gannetsarewe 		45
matt<3ketamine 		45


3 months:



		Code:
	

Albion 		1717
SamhainGrim 		1696
effie 		1502
Shambles 		1465
Mr Smokes Blunts. 		1457
knockando 		1427
parttime crackhead 		1223
Mailmonkey 		1197
ColtDan 		1084
Marmalade 		982
breakcorefiend 		862
atm23 		836
kate 		823
monstanoodle 		694
jancrow 		651
rockstar 69 		646
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		643
Mugz 		643
TheSpade 		562
brimz 		551
StoneHappyMonday 		532
badandwicked 		479
Cornishman 		465
missing old pills 		349
Urbain 		298
SpecialK_ 		296
trammies 		287
mattnotrik 		269
snolly 		263
33Hz 		245
Treacle 		242
charlie clean 		216
watsons torment 		215
cherrycolouredfunk 		201
FlippingTop 		179
maxalfie 		173
Ismene 		171
bogman 		169
Arnold 		165
ructions 		161
dee_dee 		159
blondin 		157
swedger77 		150
matt<3ketamine 		141
Seyer 		141
backroll 		140
ponch 		139
shamone 		132
scrooloose 		131
NeighborhoodThreat 		127


6 months:



		Code:
	

SamhainGrim 		3638
effie 		2423
Albion 		2312
Mailmonkey 		2219
parttime crackhead 		2110
YellowPolkaDotHalo 		1996
Mr Smokes Blunts. 		1995
kate 		1980
Shambles 		1929
ColtDan 		1885
Marmalade 		1747
atm23 		1732
knockando 		1698
brimz 		1496
breakcorefiend 		1485
jancrow 		1472
monstanoodle 		1412
rockstar 69 		1117
Mugz 		1011
StoneHappyMonday 		961
Bluebell 		838
TheSpade 		818
badandwicked 		768
Cornishman 		750
SpecialK_ 		591
mattnotrik 		565
maxalfie 		561
bogman 		538
Acidtek 		538
watsons torment 		438
missing old pills 		435
Ismene 		421
Urbain 		380
trammies 		378
Treacle 		375
Danny Weed 		371
cherrycolouredfunk 		364
matt<3ketamine 		342
33Hz 		326
Arnold 		322
ructions 		316
hx_ 		307
charlie clean 		307
blondin 		304
joe90 		302
strungout2010 		282
snolly 		280
wcote 		277
swedger77 		272
Darksidesam 		257


----------



## ocean

*Second Opinion *

One Month:


		Code:
	

Simply_Live 		54
ChickenScratch 		21
Kenickie 		17
iheartthisthread 		16
L2R 		15
MissNervosa 		15
Perpetual Indulgence 		12
Jean-Paul 		10
panic in paradise 		10
Max Power 		10
Pander Bear 		10
shimazu 		9
Samadhi 		8
alasdairm 		8
Busty St Clare 		8
bronson 		8
freddy47 		8
ugly 		7
herbavore 		7
footscrazy 		7
China Rider 		7
hydroazuanacaine 		7
jaurk 		6
Mel22 		6
xxsicknessxx 		6
StarOceanHouse 		6
malakaix 		6
thujone 		6
ohshea 		6
Bagseed 		6
asecin 		5
Keaton 		5
samhandwich22 		5
J.Wallace 		5
InvisibleEye 		5
MikeOekiM 		5
Cyc 		5
Bomboclat 		5
Asclepius 		5
addictivepersona 		4
EternityBeing 		4
ocean 		4
nekointheclouds 		4
michael 		4
Albion 		4
Tude 		4
RobotRipping 		4
ebola? 		4
queenbee1127 		4
spork 		4


3 Months:


		Code:
	

 	  	Total
Simply_Live 		117
Kenickie 		67
Perpetual Indulgence 		55
Max Power 		38
ChickenScratch 		36
panic in paradise 		31
shimazu 		30
iheartthisthread 		29
L2R 		29
Busty St Clare 		28
AmorRoark 		26
spork 		26
ocean 		25
Samadhi 		25
addictivepersona 		24
hydroazuanacaine 		24
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 		24
JoeTheStoner 		22
michael 		20
alasdairm 		20
animal_cookie 		19
Pander Bear 		18
thujone 		17
StarOceanHouse 		17
joannie_mhm 		16
undead 		16
MissNervosa 		15
footscrazy 		14
nekointheclouds 		14
delta_9 		13
Asclepius 		13
Jean-Paul 		12
Keaton 		12
captainballs 		12
queenbee1127 		12
Mel22 		12
freddy47 		11
KhyaBean 		11
LuGoJ 		11
ebola? 		11
bronson 		11
herbavore 		11
Seyer 		10
beagleboy 		10
bagochina 		10
CoffeeDrinker 		10
Cyc 		10
jaurk 		9
malakaix 		9
Lost Ego 		9


6 Months:


		Code:
	

 	  	Total
Simply_Live 		238
Kenickie 		163
Perpetual Indulgence 		131
addictivepersona 		129
nekointheclouds 		124
AmorRoark 		96
L2R 		93
Samadhi 		90
Max Power 		90
alasdairm 		85
undead 		85
JoeTheStoner 		72
hydroazuanacaine 		64
shimazu 		59
Busty St Clare 		58
Seyer 		56
Pander Bear 		53
ocean 		53
panic in paradise 		52
ChickenScratch 		49
Miss_vanilla 		49
CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT 		46
thujone 		45
queenbee1127 		45
ebola? 		44
euphoria 		41
joannie_mhm 		40
spork 		40
michael 		38
tripnotyzm 		35
rangrz 		33
StarOceanHouse 		33
bagochina 		33
animal_cookie 		33
CoffeeDrinker 		32
Albion 		31
China Rider 		30
iheartthisthread 		29
Cyc 		29
freddy47 		27
n3ophy7e 		27
delta_9 		26
herbavore 		26
matt2012 		25
captainballs 		25
Dave 		24
chrissie 		24
Keaton 		23
batmanplaybaseball 		22
hiphophippy 		22


----------



## alasdairm

slr

3 months
	
	




		Code:
	

rangrz 		177
Lysis 		174
Tude 		134
llama112 		123
DeathDomokun 		116
tricomb 		113
Libby 		96
cheerio 		90
B1tO'RoughJack 		88
pofacedhoe 		88
PriestTheyCalledHim 		87
Edvard Munch 		86
Pagey 		79
ForEverAfter 		78
lola 		72
tokenname 		70
*samsonite* 		70
Busty St Clare 		65
-Kitten 		59
iheartthisthread 		58
verso 		57
Jean-Paul 		53
Mel22 		51
Perpetual Indulgence 		49
Ninae 		48
mr.buffnstuff 		48
MikeOekiM 		48
Cohesion 		47
jones-in_J 		47
-=SS=- 		47
sockpuppet 		44
_mistresspoppy_ 		42
Eyes On the Roll 		42
boltfan909 		42
Disraeli_Beers 		40
Serotonin101 		39
pokepoke420 		38
shimazu 		38
Butterwood 		36
gr33n3y3z 		34
ParappaTheRapper 		34
rules 		32
RedLeader 		32
ugly 		32
transit012 		32
Stoned Immaculate 		31
$ublimaze 		31
Amigirl 		31
Hear Me Roar 		31
Belisarius 		30

6 months
	
	




		Code:
	

Lysis 		369
rangrz 		273
llama112 		264
B1tO'RoughJack 		258
tricomb 		240
cheerio 		219
Tude 		194
tokenname 		155
pofacedhoe 		151
Pagey 		132
DeathDomokun 		131
Perpetual Indulgence 		131
PriestTheyCalledHim 		125
verso 		114
Libby 		113
Busty St Clare 		107
Serotonin101 		107
Eyes On the Roll 		106
Edvard Munch 		99
sockpuppet 		99
Cohesion 		94
lola 		93
rakeone 		91
alasdairm 		89
iheartthisthread 		88
Simply_Live 		84
lars90 		84
shimazu 		82
jones-in_J 		79
purplefirefly 		79
ForEverAfter 		78
Mel22 		76
*samsonite* 		71
i against i 		71
-Kitten 		67
StAy HiGh 		65
motherofearth 		62
ugly 		61
mr.buffnstuff 		61
Ninae 		61
Jean-Paul 		57
-=SS=- 		57
MikeOekiM 		56
RedLeader 		54
thujone 		54
LogicSoDeveloped 		54
_mistresspoppy_ 		53
GenericMind 		53
Belisarius 		53
J.Wallace 		53

12 months
	
	




		Code:
	

Lysis 		797
llama112 		545
B1tO'RoughJack 		503
rangrz 		492
cheerio 		458
Tude 		281
Perpetual Indulgence 		277
alasdairm 		270
GenericMind 		267
verso 		247
tricomb 		241
pofacedhoe 		232
-Kitten 		228
PriestTheyCalledHim 		212
CoffeeDrinker 		196
MyFinalRest 		191
lola 		185
Jblazingphoenix100 		183
Simply_Live 		172
Busty St Clare 		169
tokenname 		166
hiphophippy 		166
morpher001 		160
shahab6 		143
littlepenguin 		135
DeathDomokun 		134
Pagey 		132
ugly 		131
Cohesion 		126
augustaB 		124
munki 		123
Eyes On the Roll 		117
mr.buffnstuff 		117
Mel22 		116
Ninae 		114
Libby 		113
jazz hands 		112
i against i 		110
QuasiModo 		109
_mistresspoppy_ 		108
sockpuppet 		108
rm-rf 		107
Serotonin101 		107
hyroller 		106
Edvard Munch 		99
Care 		93
double ewe 		93
shimazu 		92
rakeone 		91
Johnny1 		90


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

ed

3 months
	
	




		Code:
	

futura2012 		634
Folley 		534
thizzlemonster86 		263
Chesh 		256
yanker 		207
JWills20 		152
Darksidesam 		144
mark881 		138
dezz 		137
avcpl 		124
Cz_x 		109
the toad 		93
Hapomen22 		90
blah blah 		86
severely etarded 		76
Bearlove 		70
Psychedelic Sunset 		65
Dmytry 		60
Mel22 		59
thelastclubkid 		58
cope 		54
alasdairm 		53
squarerootof23 		52
epic11 		51
laugh 		49
LuGoJ 		43
Flailing_Gypsy 		43
georgewc2001 		42
snafu 		42
roastlamb123 		41
ForwardMotions 		39
clarkey1984 		38
Achten 		38
2c-goinsane 		36
Year of the Rat 		36
patra 		36
menudo84 		36
StrutterGear 		36
Stoned Immaculate 		35
5000m 		35
Butterwood 		34
pokepoke420 		34
augustaB 		34
BobJillespie 		33
MollyFein74 		33
pzoxic 		33
JimSteele 		32
ilovecrystal 		31
freehugs 		30
optimuswind 		29

6 months
	
	




		Code:
	

Folley 		1692
Chesh 		808
Darksidesam 		708
futura2012 		634
the toad 		518
dezz 		502
JWills20 		441
thizzlemonster86 		402
yanker 		328
severely etarded 		282
Cz_x 		231
epic11 		201
mark881 		183
alasdairm 		181
blah blah 		174
Renz Envy 		172
BluLait 		171
coolzmoker 		165
thelastclubkid 		135
avcpl 		135
cryptix420 		115
Hapomen22 		109
snafu 		107
StrutterGear 		101
Bearlove 		94
augustaB 		92
Blanch 		84
hollandhomeboy 		83
Bone14 		82
5000m 		81
Dmytry 		79
roastlamb123 		78
Flailing_Gypsy 		76
squarerootof23 		73
gooballs 		72
JimSteele 		70
Psychedelic Sunset 		68
Seyer 		67
DJDirtyMoney 		67
snowboarder7791 		66
neMMMM 		66
LuGoJ 		64
NeighborhoodThreat 		60
Juicyjuice86 		60
Mel22 		59
scureto1 		55
cope 		54
Butterwood 		52
laugh 		52
i against i 		52

12 months
	
	




		Code:
	

Folley 		3641
Darksidesam 		2319
dezz 		1076
Chesh 		1052
LSDMDMA&AMP 		1006
Seyer 		748
snafu 		668
futura2012 		634
Renz Envy 		560
the toad 		560
JWills20 		448
severely etarded 		448
yanker 		427
thizzlemonster86 		402
Bsiren 		387
epic11 		299
StrutterGear 		290
Keaton 		264
rollinlikeabigshot 		262
freehugs 		254
Bearlove 		253
First Bad Comedown 		243
Cz_x 		239
BluLait 		216
alasdairm 		216
D n A 		208
mark881 		203
augustaB 		200
blah blah 		181
SinisterMuffin 		168
coolzmoker 		167
cryptix420 		164
brimmy 		157
laCster 		155
LuGoJ 		141
5000m 		139
avcpl 		139
Bone14 		138
thelastclubkid 		135
hollandhomeboy 		134
snowboarder7791 		125
Jonnybean 		122
humblegro 		120
squarerootof23 		114
neMMMM 		113
Blanch 		111
Hapomen22 		109
llama112 		109
Andronicus 		108
JimSteele 		105

alasdair


----------



## ocean

EMD:

One Month:


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		23
StarOceanHouse 		15
RedLeader 		14
misc. 		12
Seyer 		11
ocean 		9
Stoned Immaculate 		8
jpgrdnr 		8
cheerio 		8
marie.claire 		7
thujone 		7
Dumbnut 		6
i against i 		6
euphoria 		6
junglejuice 		5
treezy z 		5
SHHMCJOOAPOYS 		4
DeepMedi 		4
cenacle 		4
Sepher 		4


3 Months:


		Code:
	

Seyer 		52
StarOceanHouse 		46
panic in paradise 		46
Bomboclat 		39
cheerio 		30
RedLeader 		30
DeepMedi 		28
marie.claire 		24
junglejuice 		21
ocean 		21
jpgrdnr 		19
thujone 		18
tripnotyzm 		17
Dumbnut 		16
Stoned Immaculate 		14
Arnold 		13
cenacle 		13
misc. 		12
Keaton 		12
euphoria 		11



6 Months:


		Code:
	

 	  	Total
StarOceanHouse 		132
panic in paradise 		97
levictus 		92
Bomboclat 		91
junglejuice 		72
cheerio 		65
Seyer 		60
Arnold 		47
RedLeader 		34
JoeTheStoner 		34
tripnotyzm 		32
ocean 		32
marie.claire 		30
thujone 		28
DeepMedi 		28
jpgrdnr 		26
cenacle 		25
Bagseed 		25
Cyanoide 		24
ColtDan 		24


----------



## tambourine-man

*Other Drugs - Top 20s*

*1 Month*


		Code:
	

tricomb 		487
Jktm 		332
tentram 		195
Znegative 		167
Captain.Heroin 		165
tokenname 		153
shreddedlettuce 		149
Cloudy 		136
Bigfanofthemdrugs 		135
NeighborhoodThreat 		114
mrflowers00 		102
The Dope Man 		95
laCster 		95
Swimmingdancer 		93
Tripman 		83
macd610 		80
Coraline 		79
sekio 		77
Blake7 		71
Doomed2pain 		69


*3 Month*


		Code:
	

tricomb 		2205
Coraline 		734
Znegative 		481
Bigfanofthemdrugs 		431
Jktm 		423
shreddedlettuce 		389
entheo 		381
tokenname 		359
mrflowers00 		314
Captain.Heroin 		293
sekio 		291
tentram 		281
Cloudy 		268
xxxyyy 		259
The Dope Man 		246
bronson 		234
pbuilder 		220
NeighborhoodThreat 		218
Swimmingdancer 		216
ErgicMergic 		193


*6 Month*


		Code:
	

tricomb 		5015
Swimmingdancer 		951
Coraline 		855
Znegative 		840
Bigfanofthemdrugs 		748
tokenname 		689
Tommyboy 		647
ErgicMergic 		634
sekio 		614
xxxyyy 		573
mrflowers00 		521
Cloudy 		486
shreddedlettuce 		472
Captain.Heroin 		470
NeighborhoodThreat 		461
Jktm 		457
pbuilder 		447
80mg 		400
entheo 		381
Tripman 		364


----------



## tambourine-man

*EADD - Top 20*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

TheSpade 		926
Mugz 			907
Mailmonkey 		861
Ceres 			581
parttime crackhead 	538
knockando 		493
Marmalade 		473
SamhainGrim 		466
brimz 			426
ColtDan 		416
StoneHappyMonday 	392
jancrow 		338
badandwicked 		332
atm23 			327
kate 			299
BlindHelperMonkey 	294
rockstar 69 		255
The Liberal Media 	241
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	236
mattnotrik 		184


*3 months*


		Code:
	

TheSpade 		2302
Mailmonkey 		1936
parttime crackhead 	1495
Mugz 			1291
knockando 		1270
SamhainGrim 		1175
Cornishman 		1079
ColtDan 		1070
Marmalade 		941
brimz 			908
jancrow 		870
Ceres 			849
atm23 			844
StoneHappyMonday 	813
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	797
kate 			733
badandwicked 		705
rockstar 69 		519
Mr Smokes Blunts. 	517
Albion 			510


*6 months*


		Code:
	

Mailmonkey 		3682
TheSpade 		3616
knockando 		3477
parttime crackhead 	2974
SamhainGrim 		2909
Mr Smokes Blunts. 	2472
Mugz 			2243
Albion 			2178
Marmalade 		2070
ColtDan 		2052
atm23 			1770
brimz 			1745
Cornishman 		1659
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	1633
jancrow 		1561
rockstar 69 		1492
kate 			1420
StoneHappyMonday 	1314
badandwicked 		1186
effie 			1007



*Top 50*

*12 months*


		Code:
	

SamhainGrim 		6119
Mailmonkey 		5701
parttime crackhead 	4725
knockando 		4471
TheSpade 		4201
Mr Smokes Blunts. 	3845
ColtDan 		3682
Marmalade 		3680
Albion 			3664
YellowPolkaDotHalo 	3649
brimz 			3534
atm23 			3526
kate 			3208
Mugz 			3184
rockstar 69 		2948
effie 			2894
jancrow 		2886
Cornishman 		2249
StoneHappyMonday 	2192
breakcorefiend 		2139
monstanoodle 		1965
Shambles 		1958
badandwicked 		1712
mattnotrik 		1198
Acidtek 		1193
Bluebell 		1167
bogman 			1092
SpecialK_ 		1014
maxalfie 		1006
Treacle 		931
missing old pills 	867
Ceres 			863
Ismene 			826
watsons torment 	742
Urbain 			723
Arnold 			703
charlie clean 		680
snolly 			662
wcote 			661
matt<3ketamine 		628
Danny Weed 		627
swedger77 		623
FlippingTop 		610
joe90 			605
Vader 			565
mydrugbuddy 		564
blondin 		550
cherrycolouredfunk 	548
Mental Kenny 		527
ructions 		513


----------



## ocean

*NMI- 

One Month:*


		Code:
	

 	  	Total
spork 		110
Captain.Heroin 		80
1lost 		38
sekio 		13
EuphoriaNYC 		12
stardust.hero 		12
a100unitSHOT 		10
Tarnum 		10
Joe_Blow 		10
TRC042 		9
gay.in.texas 		8
burntserkits 		8
Princess Pantopon 		7
tricomb 		6
Faithinme 		6
ocean 		6
kingtweaker92 		6
weegie 		5
ed.ston 		5
ugly 		5


*3 Months:*


		Code:
	

 	  	Total
spork 		296
Captain.Heroin 		245
stardust.hero 		151
Laika 		41
1lost 		38
spyhunter2 		36
Docta.Jay 		36
Ike69 		30
Aegslenaarthes 		30
aquanos3 		23
Princess Pantopon 		22
pimmp69 		22
PantyRaid 		21
orangegrove 		18
Bee The Change 		17
T. Calderone 		16
ed.ston 		16
sekio 		15
ocean 		14
Cornishman 		13


*6 Months:*


		Code:
	

Results
  	  	Total
spork 		605
Captain.Heroin 		434
stardust.hero 		400
Laika 		177
thenightwatch 		67
1lost 		38
Docta.Jay 		36
PhillipMcRevis 		36
spyhunter2 		36
ugly 		32
batmanplaybaseball 		31
Ike69 		30
Aegslenaarthes 		30
muvolution 		26
pimmp69 		23
aquanos3 		23
Princess Pantopon 		22
maggie_mayhem 		21
PantyRaid 		21
effie 		20


----------



## alasdairm

f&t

*1 month*


		Code:
	

MrGrunge 		52
L2R 		46
DeathDomokun 		33
mal3volent 		30
Engage 		28
poledriver 		25
AmorRoark 		23
Max Power 		23
hydroazuanacaine 		21
23536 		20
batmanplaybaseball 		20
Escher's Waterfall 		18
alasdairm 		18
xxxyyy 		17
Wyld 4 X 		14
RobotRipping 		14
Kenickie 		14
adam west 		12
itsshaggy 		12
Bardeaux 		12

*3 months*


		Code:
	

L2R 		127
MrGrunge 		101
AmorRoark 		86
Escher's Waterfall 		74
poledriver 		69
P A 		67
DeathDomokun 		47
Max Power 		47
xxxyyy 		45
shreddedlettuce 		43
hydroazuanacaine 		40
mal3volent 		39
23536 		38
alasdairm 		36
Kenickie 		34
Carl Landrover 		34
ForEverAfter 		30
superelephant 		29
sconnie420 		29
Dre1990 		29

*6 months*


		Code:
	

L2R 		242
MrGrunge 		189
AmorRoark 		159
P A 		142
poledriver 		142
hydroazuanacaine 		124
Max Power 		117
Carl Landrover 		113
Escher's Waterfall 		106
Kenickie 		106
xxxyyy 		105
shreddedlettuce 		90
DeathDomokun 		86
23536 		62
psood0nym 		57
alasdairm 		56
Belisarius 		50
ForEverAfter 		48
Bardeaux 		47
Bill 		46


alasdair


----------



## tambourine-man

*The Dark Side (TDS)*

*Top 20 - 1 Month*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin		176
hthr007			136
herbavore		120
Serotonin101		92
spork			73
panic in paradise	68
Sepher			68
mrflowers00		67
Re-distributed		66
Pagey			61
motherofearth		56
Vaya			56
tripnotyzm		55
pastelcircus		54
sconnie420		50
Artificial Emotion	44
RobotRipping		38
tackyspiral		38
michael			35
stardust.hero		35


*Top 20 - 3 Month*


		Code:
	

herbavore		432
mrflowers00		365
Captain.Heroin		344
Sepher			321
sconnie420		289
Pagey			282
hthr007			269
RobotRipping		255
Serotonin101		252
motherofearth		238
spork			237
tripnotyzm		224
panic in paradise	172
opium			161
pastelcircus		160
SineWaveSoldier		158
Re-distributed		139
tackyspiral		138
michael			106
Jean-Paul		102


*Top 20 - 6 Month*


		Code:
	

herbavore		1158
Pagey			639
spork			541
Captain.Heroin		533
mrflowers00		514
sconnie420		508
tripnotyzm		491
panic in paradise	471
stardust.hero		467
Serotonin101		460
Sepher			422
hthr007			403
motherofearth		371
RobotRipping		356
pastelcircus		345
michael			280
opium			235
badfish45		217
xxsicknessxx		216
RedLeader		214


*Top 50 - 1 Year*


		Code:
	

herbavore		1848
stardust.hero		1403
panic in paradise	1018
n3ophy7e		932
spork			901
tripnotyzm		805
Captain.Heroin		803
DexterMeth		682
Pagey			680
badfish45		645
mrflowers00		608
Vaya			589
sconnie420		587
motherofearth		581
Serotonin101		571
Missykins		536
Sepher			511
RedLeader		511
VanWeyden		422
hthr007			420
RobotRipping		420
Dave			415
S.M.F.G			370
pastelcircus		369
Libby			329
DeathDomokun		325
Seyer			324
michael			309
Doomed2pain		291
Asclepius		270
paranoid android	245
theartofwar		244
opium			235
xxsicknessxx		235
lars90			231
blahman8000		208
Cohesion		196
KAYLA2010		191
rangrz			191
ugly			189
T. Calderone		188
podsnomo		184
Anomaly88		181
Cloudy			177
Eyes On the Roll	175
Miss Kirsty		174
xstayfadedx		166
Mariposa		165
PriestTheyCalledHim	165
DooMMooD		163


----------



## alasdairm

*p&s*

*p&s*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

ShaggyFin 		89
rangrz 		77
panic in paradise 		64
rickolasnice 		35
Tromps 		34
Cthulhu 		32
raas_2012 		31
casualuser 		27
Shrooms00087 		26
bmxxx 		25
DOB 		24
P A 		22
L2R 		22
alasdairm 		19
Lab-Test Monkey 		18
trees_please 		18
akautonomics 		17
Ninae 		17
Psyduck 		16
Illyria99 		15


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

rangrz 		129
P A 		99
panic in paradise 		98
ShaggyFin 		89
bmxxx 		69
L2R 		69
Shrooms00087 		50
fixingahole 		49
rickolasnice 		46
DOB 		41
Psyduck 		38
RobotRipping 		38
raas_2012 		36
Foreigner 		36
-=SS=- 		35
Tromps 		35
ebola? 		33
Cthulhu 		32
alasdairm 		32
casualuser 		28


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		454
P A 		421
rangrz 		313
Mu-ham-mad 		185
L2R 		147
DeathDomokun 		120
The Target 		92
bmxxx 		92
ShaggyFin 		89
!!4iV4HF9R34g 		87
webbykevin 		87
-=SS=- 		80
Foreigner 		64
DOB 		62
Shrooms00087 		61
dmtlunatic 		61
ebola? 		54
MyDoorsAreOpen 		53
Never Knows Best 		52
twentysix 		52


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

panic in paradise 		792
P A 		497
rangrz 		362
L2R 		262
Mu-ham-mad 		185
DeathDomokun 		151
-=SS=- 		150
webbykevin 		135
Portillo 		115
MyDoorsAreOpen 		110
alasdairm 		104
Foreigner 		103
Shrooms00087 		95
!!4iV4HF9R34g 		94
Lost Ego 		93
The Target 		92
bmxxx 		92
qwe 		91
ShaggyFin 		89
ebola? 		88
pk. 		77
Psyduck 		72
CrackAndScrabble 		70
hiphophippy 		64
Never Knows Best 		63
DOB 		62
twentysix 		61
dmtlunatic 		61
Simply_Live 		55
Bucklecroft Rudy 		54
Ho-Chi-Minh 		54
max_ 		53
Mihai6Yu9Ri 		53
RobotRipping 		52
KamMoye 		51
Comrade Kane 		51
Libby 		50
fixingahole 		49
ParappaTheRapper 		49
Changed 		49
rickolasnice 		47
i against i 		47
CoffeeDrinker 		46
malakaix 		44
thenightwatch 		43
trees_please 		43
Biovail 		43
derekseyes 		40
Tromps 		39
Quantum Perception 		39


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*slr*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

Pagey 		207
Lysis 		137
rangrz 		106
dopemaster 		91
llama112 		83
cheerio 		58
pofacedhoe 		51
Jonnavi 		48
B1tO'RoughJack 		43
Serotonin101 		39
pteque 		34
Captain.Heroin 		34
JerseysOwn 		34
Lost Ego 		33
kaywholed 		33
Tude 		32
soundsystem00 		32
omen_owen mk2 		28
nooneanymore 		27
alasdairm 		26


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

Pagey 		924
Lysis 		550
rangrz 		520
llama112 		263
Serotonin101 		247
pofacedhoe 		229
B1tO'RoughJack 		205
Captain.Heroin 		161
kaywholed 		149
cheerio 		141
Illyria99 		139
Beachcat 		128
aussie101 		125
dopemaster 		93
Pretty_Diamonds 		89
Tude 		88
pastelcircus 		81
DOB 		80
Mr.Scagnattie 		73
KoreyS 		71


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

Pagey 		1624
Lysis 		920
rangrz 		835
B1tO'RoughJack 		653
pofacedhoe 		535
llama112 		511
Serotonin101 		402
Beachcat 		261
Illyria99 		251
KoreyS 		250
kaywholed 		229
Captain.Heroin 		227
cheerio 		216
Tude 		178
Cohesion 		174
pontifex01 		171
DOB 		158
pastelcircus 		145
nooneanymore 		142
tackyspiral 		133


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

Pagey 		1780
Lysis 		1258
rangrz 		1140
B1tO'RoughJack 		775
llama112 		706
pofacedhoe 		669
Serotonin101 		477
cheerio 		403
Tude 		368
Beachcat 		295
Captain.Heroin 		284
Illyria99 		251
KoreyS 		250
kaywholed 		247
tricomb 		237
Cohesion 		234
iheartthisthread 		218
T. Calderone 		207
pontifex01 		192
pastelcircus 		181
DOB 		179
Foreigner 		175
Jean-Paul 		168
PriestTheyCalledHim 		165
DeathDomokun 		163
Disraeli_Beers 		163
tokenname 		163
nooneanymore 		155
alasdairm 		149
Perpetual Indulgence 		145
Ninae 		145
Mel22 		144
tackyspiral 		136
BlueHues 		133
Effuzion 		131
MyFinalRest 		128
aussie101 		125
opium 		122
Mr.Scagnattie 		119
Belisarius 		112
kytnism 		111
pokepoke420 		110
RedLeader 		101
gr33n3y3z 		101
Edvard Munch 		100
Psyduck 		97
Libby 		96
soundsystem00 		95
Sepher 		94
mr.buffnstuff 		93


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*add*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

sekio 		97
ebola? 		42
tweex 		36
Limpet_Chicken 		36
Hammilton 		28
bloodshed344 		19
SwampFox56 		19
QUARE 		18
endotropic 		17
Psychedelic Jay 		14
Tussmann 		12
nuke 		10
Epsilon Alpha 		9
Moredopamine 		9
som3dankbudz 		8
babylonboy 		8
pofacedhoe 		8
thenightwatch 		7
psood0nym 		7
NeuroPsyence 		7


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

sekio 		292
ebola? 		105
Ho-Chi-Minh 		94
Hammilton 		60
Epsilon Alpha 		60
bloodshed344 		55
Limpet_Chicken 		51
endotropic 		39
Gaius 		38
tweex 		36
SwampFox56 		35
Psychedelic Jay 		29
Tussmann 		25
thenightwatch 		25
SeenSoFar 		24
babylonboy 		23
Solipsis 		21
samsavenger 		20
Anon0631 		19
QUARE 		18


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

sekio 		586
Ho-Chi-Minh 		207
ebola? 		190
Epsilon Alpha 		151
Hammilton 		113
endotropic 		79
Solipsis 		70
Limpet_Chicken 		69
bloodshed344 		66
thenightwatch 		53
Tussmann 		46
blight12 		43
DJHENRU 		42
pizzystrizzy 		39
Gaius 		38
Anon0631 		37
tweex 		36
SwampFox56 		35
MeDieViL 		35
asecin 		34


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

sekio 		1093
Ho-Chi-Minh 		355
ebola? 		262
Epsilon Alpha 		248
MeDieViL 		224
Hammilton 		199
Solipsis 		140
endotropic 		132
thenightwatch 		94
Limpet_Chicken 		90
Tussmann 		83
bloodshed344 		72
blight12 		72
DJHENRU 		62
pofacedhoe 		62
Transform 		61
JackiesBabyy 		57
amanitadine 		54
specialspack 		53
Fagott 		52
asecin 		51
cannibalsnail 		49
red22 		47
Gaius 		45
polymath 		41
TCMVegas 		41
pizzystrizzy 		39
Anon0631 		37
SwampFox56 		36
tweex 		36
bmxxx 		36
i are spectre 		35
Psychedelic Jay 		35
Ceres 		35
lenses 		28
MrSpeedyG 		28
psood0nym 		28
5HToInfinity 		27
Black 		27
Foreigner 		26
polarbearsarecool 		26
babylonboy 		26
Chromophobia 		26
Toucan 		26
King Kong 		26
nuke 		26
aussie101 		25
ungelesene_bettlek 		25
SeenSoFar 		24
skillet 		24


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]

alasdair


----------



## animal_cookie

*steroid discussion*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

Guido-		68
flyhighk		63
Animal Mother		54
Serotonin101		50
nolys		50
crackgarden		18
smson_420		12
Genetic Freak		11
bronson		11
roganmaster		9
Neoprimitive		9
gymstud		8
AlmostFamous		5
Ste.		5
synchrojet		5
animal_cookie		5
kaywholed		4
Perpetual Indulgence		4
XThexXTank		4
edited		4


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

-Guido-		184
flyhighk		160
Serotonin101		127
nolys		114
Genetic Freak		108
Animal Mother		89
smson_420		31
gymstud		29
Neoprimitive		24
HarleyRider44		21
crackgarden		21
shakedamuss		20
crazycatman		18
Tussmann		17
bronson		16
AlmostFamous		14
Kaskadian		13
konvict		11
[S]alvatore		11
Captain.Heroin		10


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

nolys		281
-Guido-		274
Serotonin101		192
flyhighk		181
Genetic Freak		175
Animal Mother		89
DOB		49
AlmostFamous		45
crazycatman		41
Tussmann		36
gymstud		31
smson_420		31
HarleyRider44		31
Neoprimitive		25
Captain.Heroin		24
ProfessorMonkey		23
crackgarden		21
shakedamuss		20
liftedgift		18
bronson		16


*top 20 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

-Guido-		601
nolys		422
Serotonin101		342
Genetic Freak		279
flyhighk		181
crazycatman		128
AlmostFamous		97
Voxide		95
Animal Mother		89
Tussmann		73
Captain.Heroin		58
bmxxx		54
DOB		49
rubenr4g		46
gymstud		43
VictorZ06		42
DavidWhy		42
Lopez		34
Renz Envy		34
HarleyRider44		31


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*trip reports*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

pofacedhoe		25
Deinonychus		12
tweex		11
LambofGod420		11
jackie jones		10
Just A Guy		7
Solipsis		7
webbykevin		6
PoppyZ		6
ebola?		6
morninggloryseed		6
PurpleKush1		6
audiopium		5
BishopsBishop		5
bryants		5
jb15058		5
JasperTheReckless		5
dopamimetic		4
His Name Is Frank		4
Si Ingwe		4


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

Deinonychus		82
morninggloryseed		70
pofacedhoe		40
PurpleKush1		31
webbykevin		22
ebola?		17
tweex		16
Crashing		16
jackie jones		15
amttripreporter		15
dankhead88		14
Just A Guy		14
aguythatlikessmoke		12
Reverend Random		12
Si Ingwe		11
LambofGod420		11
The Dr		11
zombywoof		11
Sir Ron Pib		11
johannes kreisler		10


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

morninggloryseed		103
Deinonychus		83
aguythatlikessmoke		80
pofacedhoe		65
PurpleKush1		64
Solipsis		52
webbykevin		35
ebola?		35
Crashing		31
jackie jones		26
Sir Ron Pib		26
johannes kreisler		22
Reverend Random		21
Just A Guy		20
methoxetaman		20
BishopsBishop		19
TangerinO		19
blight12		17
Nathanm		17
tweex		16


*top 20 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

aguythatlikessmoke		179
pofacedhoe		145
morninggloryseed		139
jackie jones		118
Deinonychus		85
blight12		85
Crashing		80
Thou		74
PurpleKush1		72
Solipsis		71
RobotRipping		66
BishopsBishop		65
bluedolphin		57
ForEverAfter		54
SunnieDebris		53
ebola?		50
FlippingTop		48
Bardeaux		48
johannes kreisler		47
Hiltoniano		46


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*education and careers*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

gypsiejunkie		6
scureto1		6
priyanka741		5
morpher001		5
animal_cookie		4
double ewe		4
Pretty_Diamonds		4
bass face		3
Jerry Atrick		3
quidamsoul		3
desertshore		3
Bob Loblaw		2
AlexDore		2
T. Calderone		2
SproutOnSmack		2
manboychef		2
thujone		2
alasdairm		2
StrutterGear		1
CertifiedStoner		1


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

Pretty_Diamonds		26
alasdairm		18
Dare21		10
Jerry Atrick		10
L2R		7
scureto1		7
Joeof1		7
Maya		6
miscbrahh		6
gypsiejunkie		6
T. Calderone		6
D's		6
buffalobillygoat		6
morpher001		6
animal_cookie		6
priyanka741		5
shimazu		5
dankplantgrower		5
LuGoJ		4
DrunkardsDream		4


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

MyFinalRest		46
alasdairm		38
Pretty_Diamonds		38
Jerry Atrick		31
double ewe		21
T. Calderone		16
L2R		14
rangrz		14
shimazu		14
Tude		13
llama112		13
ebola?		11
DrinksWithEvil		10
kaywholed		10
Dare21		10
D's		9
scureto1		8
HCandKROD		8
miscbrahh		8
Joeof1


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

Jerry Atrick		76
alasdairm		69
Pretty_Diamonds		52
MyFinalRest		46
double ewe		42
rangrz		31
llama112		25
L2R		25
T. Calderone		24
Tude		22
Lysis		19
kaywholed		19
ebola?		18
morpher001		15
RobotRipping		15
scureto1		14
shimazu		14
Roger&Me		13
ugly		13
tackyspiral		13
bmxxx		13
D's		11
SpunkySkunk347		11
ChickenScratch		11
Dare21		10
Polluted_Mind		10
yucatanboy2		10
DrinksWithEvil		10
aussie101		10
AminoAcid		9
Apostacious		9
Captain.Heroin		9
opium		9
Belisarius		9
Joeof1		9
TheAppleCore		9
miscbrahh		8
captaincaveman		8
HCandKROD		8
animal_cookie		8
Jean-Paul		8
InvisibleEye		8
Pariahprose		7
CoffeeDrinker		7
Cyc		7
MonKeYDNA		7
BlueHues		7
Perpetual Indulgence		7
Foreigner		7
gypsiejunkie		6


here's the vb code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*drug studies*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

Tronica		4
animal_cookie		3
sera20		2
mrflowers00		2
SpinningFree		1
Elkat13		1
zhang3018		1
lovepsychadelics		1
Toranaga		1
Jesusgreen		1
Pretty_Diamonds		1
Beating The Rush		1
crOOk		1
amazing		1
JHpsycedelicSmoke		1
tpops123		1
jmsopi		1
llamer


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

animal_cookie		6
Jesusgreen		6
Tronica		6
Pretty_Diamonds		3
CJ209		3
lsugiura		3
Rhien Kaiya		2
ocean		2
bunge		2
psychopharm		2
mrflowers00		2
sera20		2
StrandLoper		2
peedee		2
recyclethepandas		2
Pingu45s		1
Lulu73		1
ebola?		1
llamer		1
Bass Melody


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

Tronica		14
Jesusgreen		14
ebola?		6
animal_cookie		6
PepperSocks		5
lsugiura		4
sera20		4
KRAUTPOWER		3
CJ209		3
rickolasnice		3
ocean		3
Pretty_Diamonds		3
peedee		2
StrandLoper		2
psychopharm		2
nyashin		2
Aylish		2
recyclethepandas		2
Rhien Kaiya		2
DOB		2


*top 20 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

Tronica		71
Jesusgreen		67
PepperSocks		20
SVWlincoln		13
ebola?		9
animal_cookie		8
trainwreck45		8
sera20		6
Vanessa_Researcher		5
SwampFox56		5
GenerousTrods		5
Himdacunt		5
DOB		5
ocean		4
lsugiura		4
Aylish		4
rickolasnice		4
Jackeh		3
KRAUTPOWER		3
B1tO'RoughJack


here is the code for the next person: 

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*the lounge*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

lonewolf13		765
thenightwatch		720
DexterMeth		688
Erich Generic		551
shimazu		518
Lysis		471
bagochina		415
laugh		397
Arci		396
gloeek		390
Animal Mother		374
DrinksWithEvil		348
xstayfadedx		328
Bob Loblaw		328
iLoveYouWithaKnife		284
Blue_Phlame		253
GodandLove		249
We are all ONE		224
One Thousand Words		219
foolsgold		214


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

lonewolf13		2612
thenightwatch		2152
Erich Generic		1545
DrinksWithEvil		1371
Lysis		1266
laugh		1233
shimazu		1191
Animal Mother		1160
Arci		1078
Bob Loblaw		1043
soundsystem00		936
bagochina		873
MikeOekiM		860
xstayfadedx		819
Blue_Phlame		748
DexterMeth		748
foolsgold		677
One Thousand Words		606
We are all ONE		561
motherofearth		554


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

lonewolf13		5336
DrinksWithEvil		4732
Erich Generic		4417
shimazu		4115
thenightwatch		4056
Lysis		3435
laugh		3095
soundsystem00		2804
MikeOekiM		2635
Arci		2431
xstayfadedx		2166
pastelcircus		1975
bagochina		1897
Captain.Heroin		1704
Blue_Phlame		1702
tentram		1666
entheo		1632
Bob Loblaw		1542
We are all ONE		1481
One Thousand Words		1396


*top 20 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

lonewolf13		7324
DrinksWithEvil		5859
Erich Generic		5670
shimazu		5618
thenightwatch		5315
Lysis		4811
laugh		4656
pastelcircus		4204
MikeOekiM		3849
Pharcyde		3800
soundsystem00		3733
Arci		3257
bagochina		2800
xstayfadedx		2650
We are all ONE		2579
Captain.Heroin		2366
Blue_Phlame		2228
entheo		2044
One Thousand Words		1781
tentram		1660


here is the code for the next person: 

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*the dark side*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		315
Maya		196
stardust.hero		158
ad lib		150
Black Rabbit of Inlè		82
Captain.Heroin		68
plmar		63
spork		60
mrflowers00		42
lolwhatzdrugs		41
Eveleivibe		41
Vaya		39
AnrBjotk		33
soul mate		31
MagickalKat777		19
thedawn		19
nuttynutskin		19
T. Calderone		19
afterlyfestyle		18
SwampFox56		17


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		964
Maya		592
stardust.hero		473
ad lib		465
gr33n3y3z		315
mrflowers00		308
Black Rabbit of Inlè		255
tripnotyzm		200
spork		197
caseface99		168
Eveleivibe		156
Captain.Heroin		150
plmar		111
Vaya		101
n3ophy7e		84
T. Calderone		58
Asclepius		58
nuttynutskin		56
tricomb		53
bennyZA		49


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		1330
Maya		767
stardust.hero		757
ad lib		696
mrflowers00		418
gr33n3y3z		405
Black Rabbit of Inlè		377
tripnotyzm		287
spork		278
Captain.Heroin		260
caseface99		177
Eveleivibe		156
Vaya		143
plmar		137
Asclepius		120
sconnie420		120
motherofearth		106
herbavore		101
thedawn		99
T. Calderone		92


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		1820
ad lib		1303
Captain.Heroin		1118
stardust.hero		1029
Black Rabbit of Inlè		914
spork		912
Maya		769
mrflowers00		662
tripnotyzm		656
herbavore		647
gr33n3y3z		500
Pagey		396
Vaya		393
Serotonin101		374
Sepher		321
sconnie420		244
motherofearth		238
hthr007		218
plmar		208
SkagKush		192
caseface99		181
Asclepius		174
panic in paradise		171
T. Calderone		168
Eveleivibe		156
modelskinny		153
RobotRipping		144
Tryptamine*Dreamer		124
michael		123
RedLeader		114
Abject		113
pastelcircus		112
thedawn		111
tackyspiral		108
bennyZA		105
Get2Think		92
Swimmingdancer		91
aussie101		88
manboychef		86
n3ophy7e		85
snowboarder7791		84
severely etarded		84
Mysterie		83
Seyer		79
Jean-Paul		78
Mariposa		78
nuttynutskin		77
pro re nata		75
goonbag		72
SineWaveSoldier		69


here is the code for the next person: 

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*sober living*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		115
ad lib		46
stardust.hero		38
Troublemaker13		20
Just A Guy		18
Eveleivibe		18
shroomster		17
laCster		17
BlueSaffron		17
smokemctoke420		14
CartmansKitty		13
baooozs		12
spork		12
BostonBrownTown		11
Crampz		11
nuttynutskin		10
Black Rabbit of Inlè		10
goodtimes...		9
Createdbeauty		9
j_rod		9


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		374
stardust.hero		153
ad lib		108
caseface99		73
Just A Guy		44
Cancerdead		42
Pagey		37
spork		36
CartmansKitty		34
smokemctoke420		34
Ozekat		33
Black Rabbit of Inlè		32
BostonBrownTown		30
tripnotyzm		29
Lustmord		28
Eveleivibe		25
junegreenjeans		24
itsALLfake		24
Blue Frog		22
xburtonchic		22


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		724
stardust.hero		252
caseface99		215
ad lib		192
xburtonchic		114
Just A Guy		104
GenericName12		75
thedawn		72
itsALLfake		61
soldmysoul80		56
Ozekat		56
BostonBrownTown		55
spork		51
pro re nata		48
manboychef		47
tham1288		46
tripnotyzm		44
Black Rabbit of Inlè		43
Cancerdead		42
PriestTheyCalledHim		41


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

neversickanymore		1143
ad lib		370
stardust.hero		273
caseface99		215
Serotonin101		173
Swimmingdancer		150
Mehm		139
herbavore		133
aliencowstorm		129
spork		118
xburtonchic		115
Black Rabbit of Inlè		108
Just A Guy		104
Ozekat		101
Sepher		95
RedLeader		95
tripnotyzm		90
Captain.Heroin		86
soundsystem00		83
GenericName12		76
thedawn		72
Space Firebird		68
Vaya		66
tham1288		65
mrflowers00		63
PriestTheyCalledHim		63
Pagey		62
itsALLfake		61
SkagKush		59
soldmysoul80		56
BostonBrownTown		55
manboychef		54
pro re nata		48
Woodsong		45
Cancerdead		42
Mr.Scagnattie		42
usedtobe		41
smokemctoke420		40
Tommyboy		39
luckygirl79		38
Mass08		38
CartmansKitty		38
waiting4		37
Get2Think		37
Timber		35
noonoo		34
T. Calderone		34
S0SickofThesePills		33
brutus		30
ocean		30


here is the code for the next person: 

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*science and technology*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

MagickalKat777		31
deltakappamu		11
Akoto		8
thujone		7
neversickanymore		7
ebola?		6
animal_cookie		4
Roger&Me		4
mr.smiley		4
exists		4
polymath		3
alasdairm		3
Wasted_talent		3
CoffeeDrinker		3
nick who?		2
Kenickie		2
RedLeader		2
shimazu		2
Captain.Heroin		2
plmar		2


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

MagickalKat777		46
Wasted_talent		28
thujone		24
black53		18
alasdairm		15
23536		13
deltakappamu		11
exists		11
phosphene_glow		10
Akoto		10
shimazu		9
rickolasnice		9
ebola?		9
neversickanymore		9
ricardo08		6
homme		5
L2R		5
Roger&Me		5
Lysis		4
PatrickU		4


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

MagickalKat777		56
thujone		50
exists		32
Wasted_talent		28
alasdairm		25
23536		21
black53		21
red22		18
rickolasnice		17
neversickanymore		16
shimazu		16
ebola?		15
Akoto		15
L2R		14
Roger&Me		13
foolsgold		12
deltakappamu		11
Shadowsblaze		10
phosphene_glow		10
bennyZA		9


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

thujone		82
Flourlidoto		72
MagickalKat777		56
L2R		54
alasdairm		44
rickolasnice		37
23536		36
exists		34
ebola?		32
shimazu		32
Wasted_talent		28
Lysis		23
black53		21
Akoto		21
red22		19
rangrz		18
neversickanymore		17
Joeof1		17
psood0nym		16
foolsgold		14
Belisarius		14
Roger&Me		13
tambourine-man		12
bit_pattern		12
qwe		12
D's		12
deltakappamu		11
rpm		11
bennyZA		11
Shadowsblaze		11
TheAppleCore		10
phosphene_glow		10
polymath		9
One Thousand Words		9
Foreigner		8
NeuroDaemon		8
feergoortens		8
Madhatter4		8
caseface99		8
Artificial Emotion		8
ricardo08		8
Maya		7
SirTophamHat		7
What 23		7
CoffeeDrinker		7
username13		7
Spoo		7
Wyld 4 X		7
Tryptamine*Dreamer		7
animal_cookie		7


code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## animal_cookie

*the lounge*

*top 20 - 1 month*


		Code:
	

Roger&Me		911
thenightwatch		859
Erich Generic		728
DexterMeth		718
lonewolf13		686
Captain.Heroin		520
Whosajiggawaaa		518
Lysis		476
laugh		439
papasomni		439
iheartthisthread		438
DrinksWithEvil		426
bagochina		387
Bob Loblaw		373
Two_in_the_pink		313
Tude		304
Blue_Phlame		275
shimazu		247
Mel22		210
lightofmeaning		198


*top 20 - 3 months*


		Code:
	

Erich Generic		2788
thenightwatch		2462
lonewolf13		2340
DrinksWithEvil		2248
DexterMeth		2131
Lysis		1587
axl blaze		1479
papasomni		1417
Roger&Me		1313
shimazu		1265
bagochina		1243
Thanatos		1172
Bob Loblaw		1154
gloeek		1086
xstayfadedx		1061
Tude		973
iheartthisthread		833
Captain.Heroin		806
laugh		786
Whosajiggawaaa		749


*top 20 - 6 months*


		Code:
	

thenightwatch		5254
Erich Generic		4732
lonewolf13		4358
DexterMeth		4272
DrinksWithEvil		3933
Roger&Me		3379
Lysis		3286
laugh		3222
shimazu		3039
papasomni		2765
axl blaze		2576
bagochina		2515
xstayfadedx		2344
Thanatos		1988
Bob Loblaw		1820
Tude		1702
We are all ONE		1550
Droppersneck		1490
Blue_Phlame		1420
One Thousand Words		1363


*top 50 - 1 year*


		Code:
	

lonewolf13		10620
Erich Generic		9987
thenightwatch		9484
DrinksWithEvil		9274
shimazu		7752
Lysis		7311
laugh		7096
pastelcircus		4903
bagochina		4883
MikeOekiM		4809
xstayfadedx		4647
DexterMeth		4486
Arci		4081
soundsystem00		3858
Thanatos		3795
We are all ONE		3561
Pharcyde		3509
Roger&Me		3379
Blue_Phlame		3334
Bob Loblaw		3193
Captain.Heroin		3097
papasomni		3082
One Thousand Words		2816
axl blaze		2588
iheartthisthread		2510
Owl Eyed		2208
tentram		2144
Mel22		2032
Animal Mother		1998
Seyer		1899
gloeek		1880
SarcasticOne		1857
Tude		1817
lightofmeaning		1754
foolsgold		1705
amanda_eats_pandas		1606
Droppersneck		1565
dopemaster		1559
Illyria99		1496
EbowTheLetter		1450
China Rider		1432
Bomboclat		1266
iLoveYouWithaKnife		1237
Noodle		1198
kaywholed		1198
beagleboy		1114
**busted**		1102
lostNfound		1100
D's		1090
Dtergent		1048


code for the next person:

[B][/B]

[B]top 20 - 1 month[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 3 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 20 - 6 months[/B]
[code]

[/code]

[B]top 50 - 1 year[/B]
[code]

[/code]


----------



## bronson

*European & African Drug Discussion (EADD)*

*Top 20 - 1 Month*


		Code:
	

Shambles 		1242
ColtDan 		1081
omen_owen mk2 		870
Eveleivibe 		556
swampdragon 		376
Sammy G 		360
snolly 		        352
StoneHappyMonday        315
mydrugbuddy 		315
Chatative 		309
foolsgold 		300
raas_2012 		282
maxalfie 		237
parttime crackhead 	220
gayorstraight 		207
inflorescence 		202
Mental Kenny 		159
Nicklazz 		153
Bob Funkhouse 		137
curious_24 		137


*Top 20 - 3 Month*


		Code:
	

Shambles 		2709
ColtDan 		2429
mydrugbuddy 		1302
Eveleivibe 		1171
Sammy G 		1082
swampdragon 		957
omen_owen mk2 		871
snolly 		        824
raas_2012 		810
StoneHappyMonday 	699
inflorescence 		691
Nicklazz 		661
Chatative 		658
foolsgold 		542
parttime crackhead 	482
maxalfie 		470
Uncle Robert 		435
Mental Kenny 		423
Bearlove 		353
Bob Funkhouse 		339


*Top 20 - 6 Month*


		Code:
	

Shambles 		4593
ColtDan 		4424
mydrugbuddy 		4074
Sammy G 		2419
foolsgold 		2302
knock 		        2049
raas_2012 		1685
Eveleivibe 		1649
swampdragon 		1579
StoneHappyMonday 	1464
snolly 		        1381
maxalfie 		1278
brimz 		        1269
Marmalade 		1220
inflorescence 		1011
Nicklazz 		962
Albion 		        920
omen_owen mk2 		876
Mental Kenny 		815
Bearlove 		790


*Top 50 - 1 Year*


		Code:
	

ColtDan 		7762
mydrugbuddy 		7050
Shambles 		6432
knock 		        5310
brimz 		        4212
Sammy G 		4045
foolsgold 		3704
Marmalade 		3368
StoneHappyMonday 	2981
raas_2012 		2731
swampdragon 		2638
snolly 		        2614
parttime crackhead 	2460
Albion 		        2240
Bearlove 		2095
maxalfie 		2024
Ceres 		        1841
Bodda 		        1683
gayorstraight 		1679
Eveleivibe 		1659
Mental Kenny 		1658
Ben So Furry 		1630
The Liberal Media 	1485
Uncle Robert 		1485
Pagey 		        1413
Mailmonkey 		1389
One Thousand Words 	1388
Mendo_K 		1243
Nicklazz 		1231
NightsEpiphany 		1227
inflorescence 		1132
BlindHelperMonkey       1082
Allein 		        1070
Tangerine Dream 	967
omen_owen mk2 		903
hexagram 		832
babylonboy 		811
curious_24 		807
kingme 		        783
pinkpapaver 		754
roganjosh 		754
jancrow 		748
Kronos 		        739
yoyo50 		        671
Chatative 		658
F.U.B.A.R. 		640
monstanoodle 		605
wcote 		        591
opiaterock 		589
Swarm 		        585


----------



## alasdairm

*requested by eadd*

*bl top 10 forums by posts - 1 month*


		Code:
	

The Lounge		9965
European & African Drug Discussion		4456
Other Drugs		3733
Psychedelic Drugs		3440
Archive - The Lounge		3317
Archive - EADD		2556
Drug Culture		2293
The Dark Side		2016
Basic Drug Discussion		1864
MDMA & Empathogenic Drugs		1342


*bl top 10 forums by posts - 3 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge		28266
Archive - The Lounge		17701
European & African Drug Discussion		15465
Archive - EADD		13459
Other Drugs		12318
Psychedelic Drugs		10530
Basic Drug Discussion		5209
Drug Culture		4923
The Dark Side		4858
MDMA & Empathogenic Drugs		4309


*bl top 10 forums by posts - 6 months*


		Code:
	

The Lounge		53722
Archive - The Lounge		50281
Archive - EADD		33304
European & African Drug Discussion		28997
Other Drugs		28471
Psychedelic Drugs		22118
Basic Drug Discussion		11061
The Dark Side		9882
MDMA & Empathogenic Drugs		9349
Drug Culture		9183


*eadd top 100 posters - april 2014 through october 2014*


		Code:
	

ColtDan		5494
Shambles		3838
Eveleivibe		3816
Sammy G		2763
SummerSerenade		2752
Chatative		2472
omen_owen mk2		2031
swampdragon		1761
parttime crackhead		1345
Creepy_McGee		1266
foolsgold		1246
Bearlove		1241
mydrugbuddy		1215
spudgun		1139
inflorescence		1047
StoneHappyMonday		1020
ScotchMist		924
Spliff Politics		813
ponch		783
kingme		669
snolly		668
Allein		594
joe90		587
One Thousand Words		555
maxalfie		549
afctu		545
HouseFever		542
F.U.B.A.R.		513
Bob Funkhouse		505
Septonn		493
THECATINTHEHAT		490
dee_dee		483
BecomingJulie		465
curious_24		461
Hangover		453
hexagram		433
class-a-team		397
Vurtual		393
rickolasnice		371
gayorstraight		358
lurching		353
Nicklazz		338
zzz101		319
Ismene		304
mattnotrik		300
Marmalade		296
MrCookiE		282
deano88		271
zombywoof		265
5StarSquatHotel		256
plmar		250
Mental Kenny		241
Limpet_Chicken		233
blondin		214
alasdairm		211
brimz		200
misplaced energy		200
third eye squeegee		195
Ceres		189
Si Ingwe		181
acieed_ed		179
englandgz74		176
spacejunk		171
whoremoaning		166
headfuck123		164
Uncle Robert		160
ComfortablyNumb95		154
roganjosh		150
strungout2010		146
j.t		140
Scotsman		138
Pagey		138
bogman		129
Safrolette		127
Green Taffy		127
yoyo50		125
bummer		124
Bare_head		121
smackydowners		115
subotai		114
monstanoodle		114
RLP		114
steewith2ees		114
wibble		110
JohnnyVodka		109
da man		107
Albion		104
warriorOnTheEdge		103
BlueBull		103
Mela		99
growit&smokeit		95
SproutOnSmack		94
pinkpapaver		94
Urbain		93
kate		92
cosmiccars		87
synthetix		82
BlindHelperMonkey		80
mickeyfinn79		78
melanch0ly		75


*eadd top 100 posters - october 2013 through april 2014*


		Code:
	

mydrugbuddy		4909
ColtDan		4038
Shambles		3017
knock		2994
Sammy G		2645
foolsgold		2279
brimz		1965
Marmalade		1941
Creepy_McGee		1655
swampdragon		1574
StoneHappyMonday		1497
maxalfie		1247
Bearlove		1160
Albion		1131
snolly		1096
Eveleivibe		986
Mental Kenny		917
Bodda		846
inflorescence		828
Nicklazz		810
One Thousand Words		799
parttime crackhead		735
babylonboy		725
Uncle Robert		699
NightsEpiphany		692
Mendo_K		690
kingme		534
Kronos		525
hexagram		518
wcote		491
BlindHelperMonkey		463
Swarm		435
roganjosh		396
Tangerine Dream		393
yoyo50		383
Hangover		379
Pagey		353
SandyFrank		342
Si Ingwe		341
pinkpapaver		336
ScotchMist		331
Ben So Furry		330
RLP		329
Bob Funkhouse		307
curious_24		296
deano88		293
Allein		279
SproutOnSmack		262
Chatative		259
acieed_ed		256
monstanoodle		248
F.U.B.A.R.		234
BecomingJulie		230
opiaterock		209
Dr_Robotnik		205
zombywoof		198
swedger77		196
5StarSquatHotel		187
steewith2ees		185
matt<3ketamine		184
headfuck123		177
Ceres		166
Ismene		166
Funkadelica		163
kate		160
HouseFever		147
eLW		143
benzoman12345		140
Dark Side		136
amanitadine		133
hx_		128
plmar		127
mrcientist		121
baooozs		120
bogman		120
alasdairm		118
gayorstraight		109
dan88		106
Treacle		104
badandwicked		104
spacejunk		96
breakcorefiend		95
backroll		95
blondin		93
trammies		87
shimazu		87
*dharmabum*		87
TheSpade		82
black53		81
rickolasnice		81
park dweller		81
Septonn		80
Bare_head		79
1394		79
third eye squeegee		76
discotits		74
Fellowed		70
Urbain		69
SilentRoller		68
JohnnyVodka		68


*eadd top 100 posters - april 2013 through october 2013*


		Code:
	

knock		3282
Shambles		3263
ColtDan		2838
brimz		2603
Ceres		2146
mydrugbuddy		2062
Mailmonkey		2035
gayorstraight		1854
parttime crackhead		1728
Pagey		1709
The Liberal Media		1640
Ben So Furry		1502
StoneHappyMonday		1497
Marmalade		1494
Albion		1286
foolsgold		1150
snolly		1043
Bearlove		1024
jancrow		976
Sammy G		942
BlindHelperMonkey		905
Cornishman		885
Mental Kenny		869
Bodda		837
Creepy_McGee		816
Allein		796
Tangerine Dream		786
Mendo_K		772
swampdragon		766
Uncle Robert		740
Myshkin		739
maxalfie		630
lurching		602
One Thousand Words		560
F.U.B.A.R.		543
NightsEpiphany		534
curious_24		517
badandwicked		471
monstanoodle		448
pinkpapaver		439
Funkadelica		397
Ismene		389
opiaterock		379
swedger77		337
Acid4Blood		332
mrcientist		330
yoyo50		324
Urbain		314
bogman		296
roganjosh		296
Treacle		291
justinsayno		291
backroll		281
dan88		277
adam west		274
Nicklazz		268
RLP		258
kingme		244
eLW		222
coors light		220
matt<3ketamine		220
rickolasnice		213
Kronos		211
hexagram		207
ShopperCheck		201
1394		188
breakcorefiend		185
WithMyLife		176
TheSpade		172
Si Ingwe		172
Hangover		170
jollypecker		165
Morphling		161
acieed_ed		159
Dr_Robotnik		154
Tryptamite		152
black_paw		146
Bare_head		144
Munroe		139
Le'Mix		138
Wigrid		137
scrooloose		135
Safrolette		131
class-a-team		119
shimazu		118
wcote		114
omen_owen mk2		113
Mela		110
meerkatmonster		108
Toucan		105
xTalK		105
Dark Side		105
Limpet_Chicken		103
StrutterGear		101
alasdairm		100
BecomingJulie		99
ponch		97
mickeyfinn79		97
kate		94
RC Enthusiast		92


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*eadd stats (top 100) august 2015 through today*


		Code:
	

Sprout		2928
Eveleivibe		2309
F.U.B.A.R.		2259
Sadie		2053
consumer		1965
Sid		1351
SquidInSunglasses		1129
Ceres		1004
Bearlove		987
Don Luigi		971
MUSHET		850
zombywoof		735
BecomingJulie		729
masaz		691
englandgz74		632
koneko		617
ScotchMist		587
KingOfWessex		513
Shambles		458
steewith2ees		428
Raasyvibe		428
breakcorefiend		389
Treacle		385
One Thousand Words		381
mydrugbuddy		359
Erikmen		317
Jackal		314
spacejunk		299
alasdairm		296
ColtDan		265
smackydowners		263
Bob Funkhouse		259
Josh		257
foolsgold		247
felix		240
maxalfie		221
blondin		210
Inflorescence		208
Itsgoneundertheboa		207
Sharapovafistpump		204
BlindHelperMonkey		198
Arnold		192
Vurtual		189
Chatative		186
Pink Pigeon		184
Tangerine Dream		178
strungout2010		173
Wenlock		171
StoneHappyMonday		170
CloudStrife01		163
ladydove		159
hexagram		158
curious_24		150
Sammy G		141
THECATINTHEHAT		123
SilentRoller		122
HouseFever		121
ponch		120
Tec		118
Smiley91		117
deano88		107
Ismene		106
Allein		102
Commix		102
lurching		89
Urbain		84
Si Dread		83
Claudia Sass		77
1394		73
Mr.Hankey		73
Grassman		71
MiniNapalm		68
wibble		66
Nicklazz		65
kingme		64
chojek		63
Humper		63
Limey		61
bummer		61
pinkpapaver		59
headfuck123		58
kkattastic		58
mister		57
flashbak1		55
jtrance9		51
da man		51
PredatorVision		49
bogman		48
packet_sniffer		44
LearntYoung		43
Sprodo		43
mr.buffnstuff		43
Temperate Citizens		42
Perkins: Reformed		42
herbavore		42
ordinary mind		40
Ms Mermaid		40
ashtray girl		39
PioneerPin		38
SummerSerenade		37

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*sober living*

*one month*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin      	168
toothpastedog       	159
manboychef          	146
cj                  	77
simco               	74
Erikmen             	72
MrRoot              	58
Moreaux             	57
AnythingEverything  	55
w0w0mg              	51
neversickanymore    	50
closeau             	49
JayJolie            	38
missjay             	36
Caroliina           	31
Sweetyjane77        	30
herbavore           	24
Dop3l3ssHopefiend   	24
FatCatOpie          	23
Clutchingatstraws   	17
pmaczilla           	17
Burnt Offerings     	15
Stuck_x             	12
Sadie               	12
Shan0               	12
CocoaBandit         	10
deuce85             	10
Whitehorse33        	10
PriestTheyCalledHim 	9
Cosmic Trigger      	9
Jonnyboy369         	9
Artemisia           	8
SergeKolpa          	8
Just A Guy          	7
Chadd               	7
Bentzj30            	7
mrsnowygrainius     	7
CfZrx               	7
LearntYoung         	7
Kittycat5           	7
Eveleivibe          	7
Mazzy in Europe     	6
ants                	6
starting_over       	6
ArrestdDevelopment  	6
withlove            	6
Mmp85               	6
Opiatehell85        	6
Not Dead Yet        	6
zombywoof           	5

*three months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin      	363
toothpastedog       	264
manboychef          	260
cj                  	197
w0w0mg              	189
Erikmen             	138
neversickanymore    	129
simco               	122
Moreaux             	97
closeau             	71
BeatTheSickness     	66
ABetterWay          	63
Eveleivibe          	62
MrRoot              	58
Sweetyjane77        	58
AnythingEverything  	55
missjay             	54
Reise_JJ            	53
JayJolie            	38
absent minded       	33
Caroliina           	32
Burnt Offerings     	31
FatCatOpie          	31
herbavore           	29
ArrestdDevelopment  	27
Towelie420          	27
PriestTheyCalledHim 	27
Mmp85               	27
nuttynutskin        	27
Dop3l3ssHopefiend   	24
P0kemama            	24
zombywoof           	23
Lynn8514            	23
Chadd               	22
My3sons             	22
Papaverium          	21
Just A Guy          	21
aq.                 	20
Junkiegirl23        	20
Sadie               	18
pmaczilla           	17
Clutchingatstraws   	17
cire113             	16
pillman1224         	16
mrsnowygrainius     	14
withlove            	14
Ligaturd            	14
Lone Deranger       	13
THECATINTHEHAT      	13
Opiatehell85        	13

*twelve months*


		Code:
	

Captain.Heroin      	1081
manboychef          	799
toothpastedog       	706
cj                  	535
Erikmen             	328
neversickanymore    	304
w0w0mg              	258
phactor             	176
Junkiegirl23        	173
closeau             	165
simco               	159
aihfl               	147
Lynn8514            	143
Stargazer           	139
sweetzoe            	129
Moreaux             	128
herbavore           	114
What was it?        	101
Burnt Offerings     	100
Imtryin             	100
Just A Guy          	97
zombywoof           	96
nuttynutskin        	96
P0kemama            	94
PriestTheyCalledHim 	81
Papaverium          	78
gmlifer             	76
BeatTheSickness     	66
Eveleivibe          	65
ABetterWay          	63
SmokingAces         	62
AnythingEverything  	61
MrRoot              	59
dognasher           	58
Sweetyjane77        	58
Bernc1              	57
missjay             	57
littleevilpills     	56
nygiants1313        	55
Reise_JJ            	53
bonomoopiojo55      	53
szuko000            	53
ruralgram           	50
CfZrx               	50
Mmp85               	46
JM357               	46
totach              	43
Smoky               	42
Rio Fantastic       	42
absent minded       	40


*words*
*one month*


		Code:
	

Erikmen            	135
fabriclondon       	57
Mond               	52
Troubadour         	49
toothpastedog      	39
Junkiegirl23       	21
Justcanthelpmyself 	14
zombywoof          	13
Captain.Heroin     	12
thelung            	11
Molecular_Man      	8
closeau            	6
PerfectDisguise    	5
herbavore          	5
johnlesliemackie   	4
woamotive          	4
ziggo              	4
TheTwighlight      	4
Burnt Offerings    	3
Znegative          	3
Cosmic Giraffe     	3
simco              	2
electric moon      	2
slimvictor         	2
levelsBeyond       	2
assclass           	2
droning            	1
Broseph Smith      	1
JahSEEuS           	1
placid space       	1
rollinginecstasy   	1
BenzosBudOrBooty   	1
New                	1
CfZrx              	1
infantannihilator  	1
withlove           	1
Kl519              	1
Waffle Sock        	1
Spacer1337         	1
Reaction           	1
spacejunk          	1
neversickanymore   	1
RDP89              	1
willow11           	1
withlove           	2
electric moon      	2
simco              	2
tantric            	2
assclass           	2
Siccness909        	2

*three months*


		Code:
	

Erikmen            	461
Mond               	304
Junkiegirl23       	213
Troubadour         	107
fabriclondon       	102
zombywoof          	86
Kl519              	57
Captain.Heroin     	54
toothpastedog      	45
nuttynutskin       	37
Papaverium         	36
PerfectDisguise    	34
Justcanthelpmyself 	26
bonomoopiojo55     	24
maggells           	20
Cosmic Giraffe     	16
neversickanymore   	16
Znegative          	15
RDP89              	12
thelung            	11
JahSEEuS           	10
Molecular_Man      	8
JackiePeyton       	8
New                	7
Fug                	7
SKL                	7
herbavore          	7
closeau            	6
Sprout             	5
ziggo              	5
johnlesliemackie   	4
woamotive          	4
TheTwighlight      	4
Speed King         	3
jmpw               	3
levelsBeyond       	3
weekend addiction  	3
isetpeopleonfire   	3
willow11           	3
skodeo             	3
Burnt Offerings    	3
lovebeams          	3
Ryam               	2
slimvictor         	2
withlove           	2
electric moon      	2
simco              	2
tantric            	2
assclass           	2
Siccness909        	2

*twelve months*


		Code:
	

Erikmen            	1415
Mond               	519
Junkiegirl23       	443
zombywoof          	363
Kl519              	238
JahSEEuS           	238
Cosmic Giraffe     	222
bonomoopiojo55     	181
Troubadour         	176
fabriclondon       	170
Captain.Heroin     	133
herbavore          	108
Papaverium         	96
ForEverAfter       	96
nuttynutskin       	96
HdoubleODeezy      	73
drug_mentor        	73
Spiritsword        	69
suzieq70s          	52
zephyrhigh         	51
namnoc16           	51
JackiePeyton       	50
lovebeams          	49
toothpastedog      	46
relex_author       	37
RDP89              	35
PerfectDisguise    	34
neversickanymore   	33
Waffle Sock        	31
infectedmushroom   	31
New                	30
Justcanthelpmyself 	26
SKL                	26
LearntYoung        	25
MUSHET             	24
bamos              	23
maggells           	20
Smoky              	19
knockout           	19
CfZrx              	18
thelung            	17
Znegative          	15
Shrooms00087       	13
Blue_Phlame        	11
isetpeopleonfire   	11
Bernc1             	11
Bardeaux           	9
SluttyPeach        	9
Molecular_Man      	9
JoeTheStoner       	9


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*s&t*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

MajorBong           	24
Kittycat5           	19
polymath            	14
thujone             	14
belligerent drunk   	12
Mond                	7
MrRoot              	7
assclass            	6
Lysis               	6
neversickanymore    	6
Shimmer.Fade        	5
Solipsis            	4
alasdairm           	4
Speed King          	3
Vagina Lover        	2
evilpanda           	1
thelung             	1
Tranced             	1
λlτεrηιτγ           	1
levelsBeyond        	1
TheAppleCore        	1
need info           	1
UpInFlames          	1
Pretty_Diamonds     	1
bingey              	1
tantric             	1
Eveleivibe          	1
BeeBum              	1
PriestTheyCalledHim 	1
CNSPsychonaut       	1
Bagseed             	1
atri                	1
Sprout              	1

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

thujone             	47
MajorBong           	29
Mond                	23
belligerent drunk   	21
Speed King          	20
Kittycat5           	20
neversickanymore    	16
Lysis               	15
polymath            	14
alasdairm           	10
levelsBeyond        	8
MrRoot              	7
Memeito             	7
jammin83            	7
assclass            	6
Shimmer.Fade        	5
Solipsis            	4
downfallin          	3
Pretty_Diamonds     	3
λlτεrηιτγ           	3
tantric             	2
Vagina Lover        	2
bertstarebluelight  	2
Bardeaux            	2
T. Calderone        	2
alphabayquestion    	2
Eveleivibe          	2
spacejunk           	2
neurotic            	2
socko               	1
Bluesbreaker        	1
Bagseed             	1
CarlottaTobin       	1
MadeInChicago       	1
HeadHigh            	1
thelung             	1
GhostOfYou          	1
Fug                 	1
herbavore           	1
Ksa                 	1
PriestTheyCalledHim 	1
DoctorShakalu       	1
SKL                 	1
atri                	1
Sprout              	1
Djizzy              	1
Laika               	1
BeeBum              	1
Blank               	1
Tranced             	1

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

thujone            	223
Mond               	75
Kittycat5          	49
alasdairm          	48
neversickanymore   	42
Speed King         	37
MajorBong          	29
MagickalKat777     	27
GrymReefer         	25
Akoto              	22
Lysis              	21
λlτεrηιτγ          	21
belligerent drunk  	21
polymath           	17
Allein             	15
tantric            	15
Shimmer.Fade       	14
deewallace         	14
GenericMind        	13
willow11           	11
levelsBeyond       	10
jammin83           	9
Cmane09            	8
LuGoJ              	8
JM357              	8
MrRoot             	7
Formidable         	7
StoneHappyMonday   	7
subotai            	7
Memeito            	7
foolsgold          	7
yacob              	7
relex_author       	6
Tranced            	6
psyfiend           	6
Pretty_Diamonds    	6
endotropic         	6
psychedelicsoul    	6
assclass           	6
socko              	6
white55            	6
One Thousand Words 	5
What 23            	5
TheAppleCore       	5
T. Calderone       	5
clubcard           	5
Bearlove           	5
Bagseed            	5
cashfl0w_d0nkey    	5
Felonious Monk     	5


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*healthy living*
*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Erikmen             	12
SixBuckets          	11
assclass            	7
Speed King          	5
Moreaux             	5
ohhheyy123          	5
ra1ndrop            	5
Vagina Lover        	4
SKL                 	4
thelung             	4
T. Calderone        	3
beagleboy           	3
Kittycat5           	3
Macsan19            	3
effingcustie        	3
Dresden             	2
Turk82              	2
lilmikeeis          	2
Bagseed             	2
JessFR              	2
lifeisapicnic       	2
eerriinn9           	2
Mycophile           	2
PriestTheyCalledHim 	2
belligerent drunk   	2
AnythingEverything  	2
LandsUnknown        	1
ajcook              	1
Nom de Plume        	1
AZtarDetroitpowder  	1
neversickanymore    	1
manboychef          	1
dnjn03113           	1
Bluesbreaker        	1
4meSM               	1
willy33             	1
NoLiver             	1
mammasgotdablus     	1
lolreally           	1
weekend addiction   	1
LaBlueEyes          	1
V00n                	1
Felonious Monk      	1
mostridiculousever  	1
Ho-Chi-Minh         	1
tomc                	1
getRocked           	1
MrRoot              	1
somnilicious        	1
grantsforcollege    	1

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Erikmen             	43
SixBuckets          	20
Pretty_Diamonds     	13
ra1ndrop            	9
PriestTheyCalledHim 	9
Moreaux             	8
manboychef          	8
assclass            	7
Strongcook          	7
lilmikeeis          	7
Speed King          	7
nuttynutskin        	6
Kittycat5           	6
DixiChik            	6
T. Calderone        	6
beagleboy           	6
effingcustie        	6
KICKINHARD          	6
HeadHigh            	5
Bonch               	5
Burnt Offerings     	5
ohhheyy123          	5
panic buss          	5
Sweetyjane77        	5
TumajNuri           	5
thelung             	4
SKL                 	4
rehabadvisorjc      	4
custard             	4
Vagina Lover        	4
Big Bird Gemini     	4
ErgicMergic         	3
tantric             	3
Macsan19            	3
Akbar Rabbitowitz   	3
ScaredofMyself      	3
LonglostJbird       	3
Enlight Spurrett    	3
theak47             	3
weekend addiction   	3
RhythmSpring        	3
soundsystem00       	3
Retired Trashcan    	3
fabriclondon        	3
nonutznoglory       	3
garnet888           	3
Bearlove            	3
JayJolie            	3
Ryam                	3
evilpanda           	2

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Erikmen              	157
GrymReefer           	127
SixBuckets           	92
nuttynutskin         	84
Perpetual Indulgence 	78
flyhighk             	67
Foreigner            	56
NeighborMike         	51
CFC                  	41
LearntYoung          	40
SmokingAces          	38
sober2               	34
Pretty_Diamonds      	31
beagleboy            	27
spacejunk            	25
effingcustie         	24
Kittycat5            	24
Mycophile            	23
PriestTheyCalledHim  	21
Septonn              	20
Akoto                	19
DixiChik             	19
-=SS=-               	19
ForEverAfter         	18
ra1ndrop             	18
T. Calderone         	17
Mysterie             	16
Speed King           	15
socko                	15
Nom de Plume         	15
Munchkoala           	15
ramblin_rose         	15
Flower of Life       	15
thujone              	14
thelung              	14
THE_REAL_OBLIVION    	14
RedRum OG            	13
dilated_pupils       	13
Anabasis             	13
PerfectDisguise      	13
Bearlove             	12
One Thousand Words   	12
caseyg.hatchell      	12
deruyityn            	12
cashfl0w_d0nkey      	12
Burnt Offerings      	12
GolemGolem           	12
Moreaux              	12
realtalkloc          	12
macoooo              	11


*n&sasdd*
*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

MadeInChicago       	53
nakedlady           	51
TMT247              	44
sodope              	42
Woosa               	42
woamotive           	33
kratom123           	29
JuicedUpInTheCity   	23
MMT                 	19
puke                	18
DankKang            	17
musicinmyveins      	16
THE_REAL_OBLIVION   	15
chinky              	15
tommyo5485          	13
BananaAtNight       	12
Jtbx333             	12
Sleeptodream27      	11
Dmopzz              	10
BigVapePen          	10
SKL                 	8
StickyBlack         	6
Kpizzle             	6
Iamthatiam          	6
IMtrying            	5
chitownforever      	5
Mnandy88            	5
heavyriffer         	5
iLoveYouWithaKnife  	4
MemphisX3           	4
Cliffy78            	4
LightTrailz         	4
Deadhead200200      	3
bortmackie          	3
RecklessWOT         	3
PriestTheyCalledHim 	3
Magic_Dragon        	3
RaZkaL86            	3
MasonHoax           	2
7nos-SS373dOH       	2
MissWonderland120   	2
Keif' Richards      	2
BeeBum              	2
DA3D                	2
Gnod1               	2
Zeebwoy             	2
Erikmen             	2
Callmethor          	2
PorkChopper         	2
Masteo              	2

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Woosa               	129
sodope              	112
kratom123           	96
TMT247              	95
MadeInChicago       	73
nakedlady           	51
musicinmyveins      	47
woamotive           	47
tommyo5485          	35
janedopey           	29
BostonBrownTown     	28
JuicedUpInTheCity   	23
puke                	22
Sleeptodream27      	20
PriestTheyCalledHim 	20
MMT                 	19
standupthenfall     	19
THE_REAL_OBLIVION   	19
DankKang            	17
Dmopzz              	17
jjones0207          	16
Cliffy78            	16
Atheist-in-a-foxho  	15
chinky              	15
BananaAtNight       	14
SKL                 	12
Factsjustfacts      	12
Jtbx333             	12
MassNoddSquadd      	11
Blueyz8288          	10
RaZkaL86            	10
BigVapePen          	10
narc_city           	9
fakeit2makeit       	8
2ndblondechild      	8
IMtrying            	8
sasman850           	7
666ras              	7
chase_in_56ace      	7
Kpizzle             	6
Iamthatiam          	6
StickyBlack         	6
LightTrailz         	6
Mnandy88            	5
rsfredieu           	5
heavyriffer         	5
somnilicious        	5
T. Calderone        	5
2tincarmun          	5
Burnt Offerings     	5

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Woosa               	187
BostonBrownTown     	139
itchyscratchy       	132
jjones0207          	129
sodope              	127
woamotive           	123
TMT247              	104
Cliffy78            	97
kratom123           	96
ChiRaqian           	82
musicinmyveins      	74
MadeInChicago       	73
THE_REAL_OBLIVION   	57
Dmopzz              	56
PriestTheyCalledHim 	52
standupthenfall     	51
nakedlady           	51
tommyo5485          	48
RaZkaL86            	45
cj                  	44
gibby_420           	40
SKL                 	39
BananaAtNight       	39
puke                	37
chinky              	36
Monchhichi          	31
janedopey           	29
trancespottingpl    	28
subotai             	27
realtalkloc         	25
jeebis              	25
JuicedUpInTheCity   	23
SayingSeven         	23
Sleeptodream27      	20
2ndblondechild      	20
Eastwood8300        	20
MMT                 	19
iLoveYouWithaKnife  	18
Burnt Offerings     	18
poloblue            	17
DankKang            	17
RTrain              	16
Tristan1988         	16
indicameds          	16
fakeit2makeit       	16
chefman             	16
Effect              	15
Atheist-in-a-foxho  	15
Erikmen             	14
Felonious Monk      	14


alasdair


----------



## SKL

ali could you run N&SADD and S&G for me? thanks a bunch.


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> ali could you run N&SADD...


they're in the post immediately above.



SKL said:


> ...and S&G...


here you go:

*s&g*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

neversickanymore   	15
alasdairm          	9
subotai            	7
SKL                	6
axl blaze          	5
GenericMind        	3
Laika              	3
MikeOekiM          	3
LSD-Magic          	2
cj                 	2
One Thousand Words 	2
TheAppleCore       	2
Vagina Lover       	2
Esteban35          	1
Kittycat5          	1
Raymondss          	1
China Rider        	1
Mond               	1
hooosh             	1

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

neversickanymore   	42
alasdairm          	33
mal3volent         	22
subotai            	12
SKL                	10
MikeOekiM          	10
Sweetyjane77       	9
JahSEEuS           	8
Kittycat5          	7
axl blaze          	6
jammin83           	6
assclass           	4
ArCi               	4
Whosajiggawaaa     	4
cj                 	3
StarOceanHouse     	3
Laika              	3
GenericMind        	3
Vagina Lover       	2
GodandLove         	2
ScaredofMyself     	2
TheAppleCore       	2
Lysis              	2
One Thousand Words 	2
Droppersneck       	2
mrsnowygrainius    	2
LSD-Magic          	2
Plane N SIM Pill   	1
hooosh             	1
evilpanda          	1
airthe             	1
240sxLover         	1
Raymondss          	1
Just A Guy         	1
forestman4         	1
Mond               	1
MrRoot             	1
malakaix           	1
China Rider        	1
JacobG45           	1
Esteban35          	1
RedLeader          	1

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

alasdairm          	525
GenericMind        	474
axl blaze          	217
Kittycat5          	216
ArCi               	190
SKL                	183
NeighborMike       	182
jammin83           	180
neversickanymore   	156
MikeOekiM          	135
cj                 	113
subotai            	104
silverwheel        	96
mal3volent         	88
phr                	87
One Thousand Words 	72
zzz101             	71
JahSEEuS           	50
pharmakos          	45
Cosmic Giraffe     	44
Whosajiggawaaa     	39
DrinksWithEvil     	39
cashfl0w_d0nkey    	38
ChickenScratch     	37
Jibult             	32
Green Bean         	31
Cliffy78           	27
China Rider        	24
Just A Guy         	17
thujone            	16
D's                	15
Wyld 4 X           	14
Laika              	14
StarOceanHouse     	13
JackARoe           	11
ykm420             	10
JoeTheStoner       	10
malakaix           	9
Nati               	9
Sweetyjane77       	9
TheAppleCore       	8
PhillipMcRevis     	7
GrymReefer         	7
Atlien1337         	6
detroitdope        	6
Kl519              	6
drug_mentor        	6
GodandLove         	6
Bardeaux           	5
DonStatus          	4


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*p.e.d.*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

CFC               	56
Genetic Freak     	18
Intense           	17
ritch             	16
nolys             	15
Droppersneck      	12
m314              	12
bingey            	10
Kittycat5         	9
Voxide            	8
Draven26          	5
Tryptamite        	4
Rossak            	4
SKL               	4
DixiChik          	4
trozzle           	3
Roidman           	3
silverfucked      	3
Jnk               	3
phr               	2
PacificNW         	2
e92               	2
Mike329           	2
Serotonin101      	2
Scuzzy            	2
RedRum OG         	2
weekend addiction 	2
neversickanymore  	2
totalwar          	2
madaboom          	1
Bearlove          	1
spellins          	1
AaronDE           	1
s1rrah            	1
Smyth2            	1
jmb1984           	1
SergeKolpa        	1
BrokeBackAnt      	1
w0w0mg            	1
Josh7000          	1
Foreigner         	1
Captain.Heroin    	1
DDog5588          	1
Erikmen           	1
majestic_wolf     	1
bgfield           	1
smokedup          	1
Sickko            	1
fofana            	1
Justinjoe25       	2

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

CFC              	92
Genetic Freak    	63
Voxide           	43
Draven26         	30
Mighty-oak       	20
Intense          	17
PINKoPANaTHER    	16
ritch            	16
nolys            	15
m314             	14
Kittycat5        	14
Serotonin101     	13
Droppersneck     	12
Steroids         	11
trozzle          	10
bingey           	10
passtheSteroids  	10
acetylatemythc   	8
Roidman          	6
Speed King       	6
Cotcha Yankinov  	6
Jinglebells      	5
DixiChik         	5
Erikmen          	5
AlmostFamous     	5
Jarf             	5
Chris.1          	4
Tryptamite       	4
SKL              	4
Rossak           	4
Samus            	4
silverfucked     	3
yellowbarbeach   	3
ackrug           	3
floydd           	3
KArmstrong       	3
serotonin-system 	3
pharmbiak        	3
5W33TP00P3R      	3
Jnk              	3
ErikEverhard     	2
Mracid           	2
UpInFlames       	2
totalwar         	2
Scuzzy           	2
BurritoJimmy     	2
e92              	2
cleanwhistle     	2
betzee_andruu    	2
Justinjoe25      	2

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

CFC             	529
NeighborMike    	474
GrymReefer      	319
Genetic Freak   	225
Serotonin101    	202
trozzle         	156
nolys           	141
nuttynutskin    	83
ongos           	74
Draven26        	70
Voxide          	54
Snarky91        	37
soulz           	30
Kittycat5       	29
Daz-69          	27
Philosoraptor   	26
ritch           	25
Mighty-oak      	24
PINKoPANaTHER   	23
Cotcha Yankinov 	21
Speed King      	21
RedLeader       	19
someUser        	18
Ckurz           	18
pharmbiak       	17
Intense         	17
Smyth2          	17
Steroids        	16
keethstone      	16
m314            	15
Markdbruce      	15
SKL             	14
Ethan-ate       	14
MGHero          	14
glab            	13
Ryan01          	12
AnaBULLic       	12
SmokingAces     	12
Foreigner       	12
Droppersneck    	12
MelaniaD12      	11
blue comet      	11
passtheSteroids 	10
bingey          	10
Kirf            	10
OzzyEcer        	9
semper48        	8
Stargazer       	8
clubcard        	8
acetylatemythc  	8

alasdair


----------



## Bardeaux

could we get a CEP report, por favor? I can't seem to access that info myself


----------



## SKL

1 month 



		Code:
	

MMT		343
manboychef		237
alasdairm		232
spacejunk		225
Droppersneck		214
StoneHappyMonday		150
nuttynutskin		131
David Wooderson		127
Dracarys		113
Cosmic Trigger		94
What 23		92
GenericMind		92
socko		77
Vagina Lover		76
Escher's Waterfall		65
SKL		64
-=SS=-		62
Gnostic Bishop		61
treezy z		58
noone1		54


3 months



		Code:
	

Droppersneck		344
MMT		343
alasdairm		340
spacejunk		336
manboychef		318
GenericMind		272
StoneHappyMonday		250
Bardeaux		190
Dracarys		149
What 23		146
Shimmer.Fade		142
nuttynutskin		140
David Wooderson		127
SKL		126
socko		125
Cosmic Trigger		113
noone1		106
Vagina Lover		100
Gnostic Bishop		97
-=SS=-		95


6 months 



		Code:
	

spacejunk		490
alasdairm		469
Droppersneck		464
GenericMind		448
manboychef		390
MMT		343
Bardeaux		300
StoneHappyMonday		260
socko		229
nuttynutskin		180
What 23		162
-=SS=-		153
Dracarys		149
Shimmer.Fade		143
David Wooderson		128
SKL		127
JessFR		122
noone1		114
Cosmic Trigger		113
Phil.McKeer		104


1 year 



		Code:
	

spacejunk		858
alasdairm		776
Droppersneck		724
Bardeaux		573
manboychef		490
GenericMind		448
What 23		444
nuttynutskin		424
StoneHappyMonday		405
-=SS=-		367
socko		352
MMT		343
JessFR		342
RedWhiteNTrue		281
Escher's Waterfall		253
psychedelicsoul		246
cashfl0w_d0nkey		208
SKL		184
zzz101		179
swilow		171


----------



## alasdairm

*ce&p*

*1 month*


		Code:
	

Scrofula            	288
LiquidMethod        	162
Fresco              	132
spacejunk           	131
cduggles            	122
swilow              	105
alasdairm           	105
Escher's Waterfall  	86
zephyr              	85
Erikmen             	69
JessFR              	64
G.R.S.H.            	30
levels              	29
LucidSDreamr        	27
Soso78              	26
JahSEEuS            	25
PriestTheyCalledHim 	22
Shimmer.Fade        	22
BehindtheShadow     	21
Blue_Phlame         	21
socko               	20
Somerandomdude      	20
Uncadollas          	19
Markomarkh          	16
CFC                 	14
David Wooderson     	13
motiv311            	12
jpgrdnr             	11
Cream Gravy?        	10
White_Rose          	10
Kittycat5           	10
alpha_centauri      	7
RDP89               	7
noone1              	6
-=SS=-              	6
DoctorMolecule      	5
theMerovingian      	5
herbavore           	5
FLA                 	5
Nicholai            	4
Phil.McKeer         	4
DrugOmen            	4
CfZrx               	3
elvis_wears_nikes   	3
SvnLyrBrto          	3
effingcustie        	3
Radtastastic        	3
Bagseed             	2
cj                  	2
Snake_Eyes          	2


*3 months*


		Code:
	

Scrofula            	738
LiquidMethod        	605
spacejunk           	373
alasdairm           	373
cduggles            	365
Escher's Waterfall  	338
swilow              	195
Erikmen             	195
Fresco              	192
zephyr              	170
Soso78              	154
Somerandomdude      	110
David Wooderson     	106
Cream Gravy?        	67
JessFR              	64
LucidSDreamr        	61
Shimmer.Fade        	59
JahSEEuS            	48
Username369         	42
socko               	40
White_Rose          	36
G.R.S.H.            	33
PriestTheyCalledHim 	31
CFC                 	31
levels              	30
effingcustie        	28
BehindtheShadow     	26
Captain.Heroin      	25
FLA                 	25
-=SS=-              	22
Blue_Phlame         	22
noone1              	21
jpgrdnr             	21
cj                  	21
psy997              	20
alpha_centauri      	20
Uncadollas          	19
theMerovingian      	19
Markomarkh          	17
RDP89               	17
consumer            	15
motiv311            	14
drug_mentor         	13
? Lady Bug ?        	12
Donniebegood        	12
Mel22               	11
jammin83            	11
DoctorMolecule      	11
Tranced             	10
Kittycat5           	10


*12 months*


		Code:
	

alasdairm           	1126
Escher's Waterfall  	1057
spacejunk           	1027
swilow              	933
Scrofula            	839
Ryan01              	813
Morninggloryseed    	695
LiquidMethod        	615
Soso78              	601
consumer            	564
What 23             	464
cduggles            	435
zephyr              	403
Droppersneck        	385
tathra              	334
LucidSDreamr        	333
Erikmen             	292
SKL                 	278
David Wooderson     	274
Cream Gravy?        	240
StoneHappyMonday    	226
-=SS=-              	219
socko               	203
Somerandomdude      	194
Fresco              	192
Yourbaker           	167
JessFR              	165
noone1              	141
w01fg4ng            	135
CFC                 	109
Durzo1258           	107
cashfl0w_d0nkey     	90
Ksa                 	88
quiet roar          	88
alpha_centauri      	86
Bagseed             	84
nuttynutskin        	82
Shimmer.Fade        	81
LandsUnknown        	77
THE_REAL_OBLIVION   	74
PriestTheyCalledHim 	63
Markomarkh          	57
jammin83            	55
F.U.B.A.R.          	52
JahSEEuS            	50
drug_mentor         	49
treezy z            	45
jibreel92           	44
Username369         	42
RDP89               	40


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*med*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Tranced            	41
Swim15             	29
jezpe              	24
BlueBull           	23
Rob91837           	19
Cotcha Yankinov    	16
tacodude           	13
socrilus           	12
LucidSDreamr       	7
ADubbs             	7
isaaccain          	7
turnupboss         	6
rrandy             	6
shouldvestayedhome 	6
howlowhowlstheowl  	6
Clocktower         	6
bluntforcetrauma   	5
FunDaReav          	5
dood42069          	5
real123            	4
Huttokat           	4
RISEaNdFALL        	4
MrBlue13           	4
Red ghost          	4
opiatekrzy         	4
Boggy12356         	4
db1995             	4
Mixedberries       	4
Inds               	3
Maxavatar          	3
Mazzab             	3
MDPV_Psychosis     	3
cutlery69          	3
FractalMe          	3
nightElf           	3
BehindtheShadow    	3
ZeroLuck           	3
stoned.crazy       	3
debearded          	3
Captainsafety      	3
Kratom777          	2
coolioduder        	2
Kittycat5          	2
LaSexorcisto666    	2
daiki              	2
Fenda              	2
Hilopsilo          	2
KneelB4Doom        	2
adsf               	2
Kaden_Nite         	2

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Tranced            	134
Cotcha Yankinov    	129
Swim15             	106
socrilus           	97
BlueBull           	71
Ihatenotfeeling    	71
ADubbs             	55
Inds               	39
rrandy             	33
augustaB           	32
howlowhowlstheowl  	29
martainnn          	29
opiatekrzy         	28
jezpe              	24
Clocktower         	23
KneelB4Doom        	22
DankasaurusTx      	22
Regrets9995        	20
Rob91837           	19
Loveisblind31      	16
LucidSDreamr       	15
Veryoriginal       	15
TheGoodGuy         	15
fnono33            	14
tacodude           	13
Stringer_Bell      	12
8BitTrip           	11
Nambo              	11
Michael2k17        	11
Fresco             	11
JK25               	11
Bm1994             	10
JvovBR             	10
Ruudboy3           	9
BehindtheShadow    	9
shouldvestayedhome 	9
ZeroLuck           	9
thiago_gp          	8
db1995             	8
Hilopsilo          	8
56nights           	8
Sir Ron Pib        	8
psy997             	8
luxray             	8
spacejunk          	8
Red ghost          	7
Mazzab             	7
Honzas             	7
isaaccain          	7
shadybraindamage   	7

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Cotcha Yankinov     	779
shugenja            	692
ADubbs              	445
socrilus            	368
fnono33             	312
BlueBull            	252
Tranced             	241
Clocktower          	218
Ihatenotfeeling     	216
Amml                	213
LucidSDreamr        	193
Inds                	187
augustaB            	179
opiatekrzy          	157
Black               	154
Swim15              	143
martainnn           	123
Dresden             	109
Pallyress           	87
LawyerLife          	76
terarc              	70
Itsgoneundertheboa  	68
JWills20            	64
rrandy              	64
Bearlove            	64
Nambo               	63
Mazzab              	63
howlowhowlstheowl   	61
burn out            	60
Jbaines154          	58
dj-b                	57
Theone127           	56
Durzo1258           	55
Kaden_Nite          	53
8BitTrip            	51
TheDEA.org          	51
trozzle             	50
cyberius            	50
Regrets9995         	50
Sir Ron Pib         	47
nightElf            	46
KneelB4Doom         	46
watwat1000          	46
garygroundwork      	45
turnupboss          	45
theGirlWithBlueHair 	44
Hellome             	43
psy997              	42
ryannn              	42
56nights            	41


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*pd*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Xorkoth            	157
mr peabody         	60
Morninggloryseed   	46
pupnik             	42
HeadphonesandLSD   	35
PsychaStevic       	30
vortech            	29
Volsam             	27
perpetualdawn      	25
Rita Prell         	25
Cream Gravy?       	22
psy997             	22
Hodor              	21
Spiritnova         	21
Img_9999           	20
Solipsis           	19
TheAppleCore       	19
yepyepwoah         	18
LucidSDreamr       	16
spacejunk          	15
Oxynormal          	15
solistus           	14
Galeoflight        	13
cj187              	13
Korrit             	13
swilow             	13
KneelB4Doom        	11
Bigazznugz         	11
Transcendence      	10
dreamflyer         	10
Kratom777          	10
HJ420              	9
falsifiedhypothesi 	9
rockalick          	9
nepalnt21          	9
Vediog             	9
Hilopsilo          	9
burn out           	8
sin_is_synthetic   	8
bongosyo           	8
JackARoe           	7
Incunabula         	7
tokezu             	7
Wiserthanearlier   	7
indigowizard       	6
Tranced            	6
cdin               	6
yessa              	6
Whitefox           	6
whynaught          	6

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Xorkoth          	442
mr peabody       	199
pupnik           	162
PsychaStevic     	134
Spiritnova       	112
perpetualdawn    	85
psy997           	70
vortech          	70
Hodor            	68
Cream Gravy?     	68
KneelB4Doom      	64
Img_9999         	64
Solipsis         	63
TheAppleCore     	58
swilow           	57
Volsam           	57
heatlessbbq      	56
Morninggloryseed 	53
HeadphonesandLSD 	48
nuube            	46
dreamflyer       	45
Hilopsilo        	44
spacejunk        	40
Korrit           	39
levels           	39
third_eye_lasik  	38
burn out         	38
cj187            	37
LucidSDreamr     	37
solistus         	34
Vexanize         	31
dood42069        	31
Incunabula       	31
jezpe            	29
Bigazznugz       	28
ShroomySatori    	27
White_Rose       	27
Wiserthanearlier 	26
Oxynormal        	26
Kaleida          	25
Rita Prell       	25
yepyepwoah       	24
Kratom777        	24
Clocktower       	22
Tranced          	21
tacodude         	20
5ht2Antogonist   	20
sammann.dr       	19
Scrofula         	19
MSK              	18

*six months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Xorkoth            	992
mr peabody         	423
Solipsis           	360
pupnik             	309
PsychaStevic       	252
perpetualdawn      	242
vortech            	224
Volsam             	205
Cream Gravy?       	201
KneelB4Doom        	190
Morninggloryseed   	178
psy997             	173
swilow             	163
Spiritnova         	148
Img_9999           	136
Hodor              	126
MSK                	115
TheAppleCore       	105
Bigazznugz         	105
spacejunk          	95
yepyepwoah         	94
Scrofula           	93
Kaleida            	88
The Hypnotist      	86
dreamflyer         	82
heatlessbbq        	81
DroneLore          	80
LucidSDreamr       	79
cj187              	76
nuube              	76
iamthetalker       	73
Hilopsilo          	71
Tranced            	69
Korrit             	67
Incunabula         	67
white55            	60
solistus           	60
levels             	60
Clocktower         	59
ShroomySatori      	59
Crashing           	58
Wiserthanearlier   	54
Cotcha Yankinov    	53
Mr.Grateful        	53
falsifiedhypothesi 	53
Ziiirp             	53
tokezu             	49
HeadphonesandLSD   	48
Bagseed            	46
jacktheripper42    	46


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*ped*

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

Swim15             	215
CFC                	185
RedLeader          	161
Serotonin101       	151
Genetic Freak      	85
hazukiguy          	71
musique            	18
Eryximachus        	16
RedRum OG          	11
BigJJ              	9
chompy             	9
BehindtheShadow    	8
The Charmer        	5
Krat1712           	5
Intense            	5
Lotus-tx           	5
mrgains            	4
motiv311           	4
DeadlySins         	3
Fresco             	3
dood42069          	3
Kittycat5          	3
VinnyG             	3
mdmable            	3
gymfrk78           	3
RedXIII            	3
Foreigner          	3
floydmayne         	2
SheWasLvL18        	2
MrsDelaney         	2
andymiller1        	2
Cashgarden         	2
Jaydeeeze          	2
Rafayte            	2
juansalar          	2
kris50             	2
TheCollegeTweaker  	2
iksaxophone        	2
kem9689            	2
Speed King         	2
PsychaStevic       	2
danielcryye        	1
Ozekat             	1
Greenlight66       	1
debearded          	1
basix              	1
nothingandeverythi 	1
Contrail           	1
Stalwart           	1
dudunabo2002       	1

*six months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

CFC                	294
Swim15             	215
Serotonin101       	201
RedLeader          	199
Genetic Freak      	129
hazukiguy          	71
Artificial Emotion 	31
Intense            	20
Eryximachus        	18
musique            	18
Lotus123           	16
WillM              	13
Krat1712           	12
RedRum OG          	11
kris50             	10
BigJJ              	9
chompy             	9
BehindtheShadow    	8
Vastness           	7
Lotus-tx           	6
Beefcastleomega    	6
Lacquerman Steve   	6
Spideronthewall    	6
Ukbball0214        	5
The Charmer        	5
Irishpower         	5
Etharris           	5
emptynest          	5
Draven26           	4
Thang              	4
motiv311           	4
mrgains            	4
alan2102           	4
gymfrk78           	3
Kittycat5          	3
mdmable            	3
trozzle            	3
Foreigner          	3
Username369        	3
dood42069          	3
Fresco             	3
VinnyG             	3
Ryan01             	3
DeadlySins         	3
RedXIII            	3
KneelB4Doom        	2
PsychaStevic       	2
Jaydeeeze          	2
strangecase        	2
Rafayte            	2

*twelve months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

CFC                	509
RedLeader          	246
Genetic Freak      	231
Swim15             	215
Serotonin101       	214
Intense            	80
hazukiguy          	71
Artificial Emotion 	31
nolys              	31
alan2102           	20
Eryximachus        	18
Cashgarden         	18
Mrbigger           	18
musique            	18
Lotus123           	16
Vastness           	14
WillM              	13
Krat1712           	12
Baxter-BomB        	11
RedRum OG          	11
dannyrand1514      	10
kris50             	10
Dresden            	10
basix              	10
emptynest          	9
chompy             	9
Apujisafug         	9
BigJJ              	9
Speed King         	8
BehindtheShadow    	8
nuttynutskin       	7
Spideronthewall    	7
Lotus-tx           	6
Lacquerman Steve   	6
Beefcastleomega    	6
Irishpower         	5
Ukbball0214        	5
The Charmer        	5
JBrandon           	5
Ryan01             	5
Skippwiggins       	5
blue comet         	5
Etharris           	5
white55            	4
motiv311           	4
mrgains            	4
Thang              	4
killian            	4
lman_15            	4
Draven26           	4


alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*the lounge*

*one month*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

JahSEEuS           	505
Mr.Hankey          	499
Mel22              	461
zephyr             	426
EbowTheLetter      	414
phr                	354
Kittycat5          	324
Blue_Phlame        	247
BehindtheShadow    	238
Way|0st            	225
PotatoMan          	216
D's                	179
CosmicG            	179
Captain.Heroin     	175
tathra             	171
anniegram          	129
DrinksWithEvil     	114
Erich Generic      	109
spacejunk          	93
cyberius           	88
xstayfadedx        	83
scubagirl200       	79
Rico 2.0           	74
papasomni          	63
pharmakos          	52
Buspersons Holiday 	49
w01fg4ng           	47
Dtergent           	46
chompy             	45
assclass           	41
bptubbs            	41
Runningfox         	38
morphine-dreams    	35
CFC                	33
Fire&Water         	31
alasdairm          	26
Erikmen            	18
White_Rose         	18
undead             	16
Speed King         	16
Fresco             	15
GaryGlisten        	14
Noodle             	14
Junkyard Dawg      	14
swilow             	13
JK25               	12
iheartthisthread   	11
fengtau            	10
coelophysis        	10
hathor             	9

*three months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

JahSEEuS           	1259
Mr.Hankey          	1079
zephyr             	987
Mel22              	830
phr                	757
CosmicG            	732
Blue_Phlame        	721
D's                	707
Erich Generic      	675
Kittycat5          	625
Way|0st            	552
BehindtheShadow    	532
EbowTheLetter      	510
tathra             	489
morphine-dreams    	457
PotatoMan          	433
Captain.Heroin     	349
anniegram          	301
scubagirl200       	240
spacejunk          	221
w01fg4ng           	206
xstayfadedx        	204
Rico 2.0           	157
papasomni          	136
Erikmen            	134
DrinksWithEvil     	133
Speed King         	130
Buspersons Holiday 	104
chompy             	99
cyberius           	88
assclass           	83
alasdairm          	70
swilow             	66
CFC                	62
Dtergent           	60
pharmakos          	55
Fire&Water         	55
Noodle             	53
Soso78             	49
fengtau            	45
bptubbs            	41
Runningfox         	38
Scrofula           	37
MikeOekiM          	36
subotai            	33
undead             	32
Salim              	31
El Vapo            	30
Owl Eyed           	30
White_Rose         	29

*six months*: 
	
	




		Code:
	

zephyr             	5028
JahSEEuS           	4586
CosmicG            	3704
Blue_Phlame        	3000
Mel22              	2710
tathra             	2041
Mr.Hankey          	2041
Bomboclat          	1715
D's                	1675
morphine-dreams    	1621
PotatoMan          	1588
Way|0st            	1551
Kittycat5          	1502
anniegram          	1482
SS373dOH           	1417
Whosajiggawaaa     	1340
dopemaster         	1168
coelophysis        	1089
spacejunk          	1087
phr                	1032
xstayfadedx        	999
Owl Eyed           	961
Erich Generic      	944
Captain.Heroin     	908
toothpastedog      	876
swilow             	821
subotai            	754
Bella Figura       	714
NeuroNymph         	686
w01fg4ng           	683
Erikmen            	673
BehindtheShadow    	575
Noodle             	535
Pembroke           	525
Speed King         	520
EbowTheLetter      	510
CFC                	483
Vagina Lover       	474
Ovidio             	467
soundsystem00      	466
alasdairm          	450
Rico 2.0           	429
DrinksWithEvil     	421
Fire&Water         	408
Buspersons Holiday 	402
Lucy Noeno         	395
papasomni          	387
JackiePeyton       	380
We are all ONE     	352
ghostandthedarknes 	333


alasdair


----------



## CFC

It's been a while since we had a stats update. XenForo's base software stat collection is less sophisticated than vB's, but it still provides a decent overview of activity. We replaced the aging vB forum software with XF forum software back in April, which is the startpoint for these stats. We turned on post reactions in week 25. Activity has picked up pretty consistently since the switchover to XF, with its superior mobile interface, roughly back to where we were in early-2017...


​


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Wow, looks like we've atmost tripled activity overall


----------



## Xorkoth

Awesome!  That was about my sense of where we were at, but it's good to see some data to confirm it.   Great job everyone!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Rumors of our demise have been greatly exaggerated.






Steady increase in membership, both in new members (~30-40 / day) and in activity (steady climb from 430 to 500 active daily members).






Posting has also steadily increased since our relaunch from roughly 450 to 750 posts daily.  The reactions seem to be widely 'liked'  since we launched them a few months later.



= = =  =

Sadly, the new software does not allow the detailed forum analysis we are used to.  We are still exploring ways to get more detailed numbers, but for now we thought the public may like to know how we're doing since we relaunched the site under Xenforo.


----------



## CFC

Some updated posting traffic stats. It's a little tricky running the posting traffic series through from our old vBulletin to new XenForo forum software (particularly as we've had a prune in between, deleting tens of thousands of posts), but these should be as close to accurate as we can get with our present tools:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

When we moved to Xenforo we lost the nice stats we used to have on forum activity.  The last few posts reflect some effort working with the minimal stats Xenforo provides, but to get back to the old forum activity numbers we have to do a bit of work.  Here are some top values for 2020 (we'll come back with Q1 of 2021 soon, and try to be more regular about this).  If you have something in particular in mind you'd like to see or are curious about - PM myself or one of the admin and we'll see what we can do for you.


*Top 10 forums for 2020*








_*Top 20 posters across the site for 2020*_









Spoiler: Top 20 posters in our 5 most active forums


----------



## Mysterier

I would love to see some updated data.


----------

